# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  ԵվրաՄայդան․ հեղափոխություն Ուկրաինայում

## Ներսես_AM

Որոշեցի առանձին թեմա բացել‎։ 
Արդեն ուղիղ երկու ամիս է, անտանելի ցրտերին ու Բերկուտին դիմակայելով Կիևի Եվրոպայի հրապարակում շուրջորյա ցույցեր ու հանրահավաքներ են տեղի ունենում։ ՈՒ վերջին երեք օրվա ընթացքում կրքերը թեժացել են, կապված պառլամենտում ծախու դեպուտատների կողմից ընդունված (համարյա այնպես, ինպես մեր խորհրդարանում գազի պայմանագրերը) հանրահավաքներն ու ցույցերը գործնականորեն արգելող օրենքների հետ։ 

էսօր ցերեկվա իրավիճակը 



Եթե ինչ որ հետաքրքիր հոդված եմ կարդում կամ տեսանյութ, ստեղ կիսվեք մենք էլ կարդանք, ուղղակի օրվա ընթացքում չի ստացվում հետևել, իսկ երեկոյան էլ այնքան բան ա հավաքված լինում չգիտես որ ծայրից սկսես։

Ինչ եք կարծում Յանուկը ինչքա՞ն դեռ կձգի  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (22.01.2014), keyboard (22.01.2014), Lanterfant (22.01.2014), Հայկօ (22.01.2014), Շինարար (22.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.01.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Այս հասցեով էլ ոնց որ թե շուրջորյա հեռարձակում է։ Քիչ առաջ հոգևորականները երգում էին։

----------


## V!k

Հայտնի է դարձել Կիևի Գրուշևսկու փողոցում բախումների ժամանակ հրազենային վնասվածքներից մահացած ցուցարարի անունը. Սերգեյ Նիգոյան :Sad: 



http://www.pravda.com.ua/rus/news/2014/01/22/7010564/

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայտնի է դարձել Կիևի Գրուշևսկու փողոցում բախումների ժամանակ հրազենային վնասվածքներից մահացած ցուցարարի անունը. Սերգեյ Նիգոյան


Ոնց որ առաջին համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ - 300.000 հայ տարբեր բանակներում արևմտյան ճակատում կռվում էր գերմանացիների դեմ, իսկ Հայաստանում թուրքերի դեմ 20 ֆիայի էր կռվում: Էս նենց էլի, սթից մտորումներ .... 

Երեկ ռուսական ալիքներն էի նայում, երկու ահավոր նագլի ջահել, իրանցից դավոլնի ռոժերով վերլուծություններ էին անում, ու հիմնական միքտը էն որ, որ Մայդանում մենակ ուկրիանիացի ծայրահեղ նացիոնալիստներ են, ու մենակ Լվովից ու մի քանի այլ արևմտյան քաղաքներից: Տենաս հիմա ինչ են ասելու, երբ առաջին զոհը ծագումով ա հայ ա ու արևելյան ու ռուսական կողմնորոշումով ռեգիոնից:

----------

keyboard (22.01.2014), Mono (23.01.2014), Rhayader (22.01.2014), Աթեիստ (22.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.01.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Մի տարի չի մնացե՞լ դրանց ընտրություններին, կձգեն-կձգեն, ընտրությունների միջոցով էլի իրանց ուզածին կանցկացնեն ու կսկսի կրկնվել նույն ցիկլը:

Պուծին վսեգդա ժիվոյ, Պուծին վսեգդա ս նամի  :Love:

----------

Vaio (22.01.2014)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ոնց որ առաջին համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ - 300.000 հայ տարբեր բանակներում արևմտյան ճակատում կռվում էր գերմանացիների դեմ, իսկ Հայաստանում թուրքերի դեմ 20 ֆիայի էր կռվում: Էս նենց էլի, սթից մտորումներ .... 
> 
> Երեկ ռուսական ալիքներն էի նայում, երկու ահավոր նագլի ջահել, իրանցից դավոլնի ռոժերով վերլուծություններ էին անում, ու հիմնական միքտը էն որ, որ Մայդանում մենակ ուկրիանիացի ծայրահեղ նացիոնալիստներ են, ու մենակ Լվովից ու մի քանի այլ արևմտյան քաղաքներից: Տենաս հիմա ինչ են ասելու, երբ առաջին զոհը ծագումով ա հայ ա ու արևելյան ու ռուսական կողմնորոշումով ռեգիոնից:


Ինչ կուզեն կասեն՝ ցինիզմին չափուսահման չկա:

----------

Rhayader (22.01.2014), Տրիբուն (22.01.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Ինչ եք կարծում Յանուկը ինչքա՞ն դեռ կձգի


Լավ հավեսով ձգելուա ու շարունակելուա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Լավ հավեսով ձգելուա ու շարունակելուա:


Սերժի պե՞ս։ 
Իսկ վերջում ՄՄ մտնելու՞ ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էսօրվա ընդդիմություն-Յանուկովիչ բանակցությունները ավարտվել են անարդյունք:  

Online կարաք ստեղ նայեք վեչեն .. 



Մայդանում Վեչե են հավաքել, մոտ 50.000 մարդ կա էս պահին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ստեղ էլ կարելի ա ահագին հետաքրքի ֆոտոխռոնիկա նայել: 





Իշխանություններին ու ուժայիններին էլ Կիևում ենիչերի (янучар) են անվանում  :Love:

----------

Ներսես_AM (23.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բանակն էլ ոնց ո պաշտոնապես հայտարարել ա, որ չի խառնվելու ոչ մի պարագայում: 

Ու զոհերի թիվը կարծես հասել ա հինգի:

----------


## Chuk

> *Հայաստանում Ուկրաինայի նախկին դեսպան Ալեքսանդր Բոժկոն Facebook-ի իր էջում հուզիչ գրառումն է զետեղել Մայդանում զոհված հայազգի Սերգեյ Նիգոյանի մասին, որը ներկայացնում ենք ստորև.* 
> 
> «Ես նամակներ ու զանգեր եմ ստանում Հայաստանից: Ինձ հարցնում են, ինձ ասում են՝ Բորիս, մենք սպասում ենք, թե դու ինչ կասես Կիևից: Հիմա ես ի՞նչ ասեմ: Ես կխոսեմ Սերգեյի մասին:
> 
> Մեկուկես ամիս առաջ ինձ ասացին, որ Մայդանում հենակետում կանգնած է մի գեղեցիկ հայ, հայկական դրոշով: Մենք նրա հետ ծանոթացանք, գրկախառնվեցինք, և այդ պահից նա դարձավ իմ կրտսեր եղբայրը: Նա դարձավ իմ տղան: Ես նրան սիրեցի որդուս պես: 
> 
> Նա գլուխ էր գովում, թե ինչպես է արտասանում ուկրաինական վիրշաներ: Հատկապես մաքուր ու գեղեցիկ էր նա արտասանում Շևչենկո: Իսկ ամենակարևորը, ինչով նա ինձ հետ կիսվեց, կարծես այն ինչ-որ գաղտնիք է, մեծ ֆորմատի մի թուղթ էր, որ նա հանեց իր բաճկոնի գրպանից: «Հայր մեր»-ն էր հայերենով: Շատ գեղեցիկ տառերով գրված: Նա ինձ ասաց, որ ցանկանում է այդ թուղթը տեղադրել շրջանակի մեջ ու կախել իր հենակետի վերևում: 
> 
> Ես կարծում եմ, որ այդ աղոթքն այդպես էլ մնաց նրա գրպանում: Ես կարծում եմ, որ նա ժամանակ չունեցավ այն շրջանակի մեջ վերցնելու: 
> ...


Նյութի աղբյուրը ` http://newsbook.am/?24354&l=am

----------

Norton (23.01.2014), Rhayader (23.01.2014), Vardik! (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.01.2014), Արէա (23.01.2014), Ձայնալար (23.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.01.2014), Տրիբուն (23.01.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Հետաքրքիր է, որ առնվազն մեկ անգլալեզու բլոգ Սերգեյ Նիգոյանի բանակի լուսանկարների հիման վրա նրան հայտարարել է տեռորիստ: Մարդկային ցինիզմին սահման չկա: Հղումը:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.01.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ուկրաինայի ընդդիմությունը վերջնագիր է ներկայացրել նախագահին
> 
> 
> Ուկրաինայի ընդդիմությունը 24-ժամյա վերջնագիր է ներկայացրել նախագահ Վիկտոր Յանուկովիչին՝ վարչապետ Նիկոլայ Ազարովին և ողջ կառավարությանը պաշտոնանկ անելու համար:
> 
> Չորեքշաբթի երեկոյան ելութ ունենալով Կիևի Անկախության հրապարակում՝ УДАР (ՈւԴԱՌ) կուսակցության ղեկավար Վիտալի Կլիչկոն հայտարարել է, որ ամեն ինչ կորոշվի հունվարի 23-ին՝ եթե նախագահը պաշտոնանկ չանի կառավարությանը, ապա ընդդիմադիրները կանցնեն հարձակման:
> 
> Կլիչկոն հավելել է, որ ընդդիմությունը նաև պահանջում է արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ:
> 
> ...


http://www.azatutyun.am/A/25239374.html

Բնականաբար Յանուկը ոչ մեկին էլ պաշտոնանկ չի անելու ու մինչև վերջին րոպեն կախված ա մնալու աթոռից։

----------

Vaio (23.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Համացանցում հայտնված տեսանյութում ուկրաինացի հատուկջոկատայինները ծաղրում են ցուցարարին (տեսանյութ)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուկրաինայի արևմտյան շրջաններում շրջանային ադմինիստրացիայի շենքեր են գրավում

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տիգրան Սարգսյանի գլխին սև ամպեր են կուտակվում ...  :LOL: 

Յանուկովիչը ընդդիմության առաջնորդներից մեկին՝ Յացենյուկին, առաջարկել ա վարչապետի պաշոնը: Յացենյուկը Բատկիվիշինայի՝ էս պահին նստած Տիմոշենկոյի կուսակցության, խորհրդարանական կուսակցության նախագահն ա:

----------

Jarre (26.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ Ուկրաինայում էս պահին վիճակը հետևյալն ա: 



Ինը շրջաններում ադմինիստրացիան գրավել են միտինգավորենրը, վեցում՝ փորձ են արել գրավել, երկուսում զանգվածային բողոքի ակցիաներ են:

----------

Jarre (26.01.2014), Աթեիստ (26.01.2014), Հայկօ (26.01.2014), Ներսես_AM (26.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (26.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նաև, որոշ դետալներ Մայդանում զոհված հայազգի Նիգոյանի թաղման ընթացքից

----------


## Ներսես_AM



----------

Jarre (27.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (26.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իրավիճակի նոր քարտեզը .... արդեն նույնիսկ արևելան շրջաններում են բողոքի զանգվածային ակցիաներ: Միակ երևի լիարժեք պրո-ռուսա-յանուկովիչյան ռեգիոնը Ղրիմն ա, որտեղ մարդիկ հավատացած են, որ Կիևում լրագրողները վառում են հատուկջոկատայիններին  :LOL:  



Ինձ թվում ա իրավիճակը արդեն լրիվ Յանուկովիչի հսկողությունից դուրս ա եկել: Եթե ընդդիմության առաջնորդները չհամաձայնվեն առաջարկին՝ գլխավորել կառավարությունը (որը քիչ հավանական եմ համարում), միակ ելքը մնում ա արտահերթ ընտրությունները: Կամ էլ մի քանի օր էլ ձգել ու անփառունակ փախնել սիրելի Մոսկվա կամ Սոչի:

----------

Jarre (27.01.2014), Աթեիստ (27.01.2014), Հայկօ (27.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (27.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տիմոշենկոն էլ գաղութից քսիֆ ա ուղարկել Յանուկովիչին ..  :LOL: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* "Я обращаюсь к правящей мафии, которая силой захватила Украину и погрузила ее в свою темную уголовную действительность! Слышите, вы? Не смейте называть людей, которые вышли 19 января на улице Грушевского, преступниками!
Вы, мафия у власти, довели людей до крайнего предела, вы вырвали из их рук спасительный билет в Европу, а теперь вы им вешаете ярлык провокаторов!?
Вы, позорная властная сволочь, убивали их детей дубинками на Майдане, вы крушили их скудный бизнес, тянули последние копейки из бюджета на Кипр, вы шестьдесят дней не обращали внимания на миллионы людей, которые вышли на площади по всей стране, по всему миру.
Когда они мирно шли к вам и ожидали от вас справедливых решений, вы бросали лучших из них в тюрьмы и давали им драконовские тюремные сроки. За что? За стремление к свободе?!
Вы, мафия у власти, загнали мирных и оптимистичных украинцев в тупик. А теперь, когда они не выдержали этого откровенного надругательства и пришли к вам, пока на улицу Грушевского, вы имеете наглость этих людей, которые в отчаянии, называть преступниками, угрожать им арестами и травить на них ваших тренированных убийц в форме "беркута"? Вы – мафия у власти. Вы это давно заслужили и теперь, чтобы остановить народ, вы должны немедленно и добровольно уйти в небытие. Народ требует от вас исчезнуть из его жизни и я их в этом полностью поддерживаю.
А к вам, мужественные сыновья и дочери Украины, я обращаюсь со словами поддержки и веры в вас! Браните Украину и ничего не бойтесь! В Украины, кроме вас, нет никакой защиты. Иначе народу с мафией не справиться. Боритесь! Вы – герои, кто стоит в проломе за Украину.
Если бы я была на свободе, то была бы с вами на улице Грушевского. Свобода стоит такой борьбы"

----------

Jarre (27.01.2014), Աթեիստ (27.01.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> 


Բայց էս վիդեոն իմ կարծիքով մի քիչ երկիմաստ ա։ Մենակ ինձ ա՞ տենց թվում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց էս վիդեոն իմ կարծիքով մի քիչ երկիմաստ ա։ Մենակ ինձ ա՞ տենց թվում։


Ինձ թվում ա վիդեոն պետք ա սենց հասկանալ, կամ սենց են հասկանում մարդիկ - հանգիստ, նորմալ արտաքինով, նորմալ տղա, ագրեսիվության ոչ մի դրսևորում, շիզոֆռենիայի ոչ մի նշան, ազգությամբ ոչ ուկրաինացի, հաստատ ոչ ուլտրա-ռադիկալ-բենդերովցի, բնակվում ա երկրի արևելքում, ու եկել ա Կիև հանուն ինչ-որ բանի, որին ինքը հավատում ա: Էս տղեն, դժվար հատուկ դաժան վարք դրսևորեր որևէ մեկի նկատմամբ, ու հանկարծ գնդակահարվում ա:

----------

Jarre (27.01.2014), Ներսես_AM (27.01.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ինձ թվում ա վիդեոն պետք ա սենց հասկանալ, կամ սենց են հասկանում մարդիկ - հանգիստ, նորմալ արտաքինով, նորմալ տղա, ագրեսիվության ոչ մի դրսևորում, շիզոֆռենիայի ոչ մի նշան, ազգությամբ ոչ ուկրաինացի, հաստատ ոչ ուլտրա-ռադիկալ-բենդերովցի, բնակվում ա երկրի արևելքում, ու եկել ա Կիև հանուն ինչ-որ բանի, որին ինքը հավատում ա: Էս տղեն, դժվար հատուկ դաժան վարք դրսևորեր որևէ մեկի նկատմամբ, ու հանկարծ գնդակահարվում ա:


Նաև ավելացրած որ ահավոր համեստ ա։ Սրանք ասում են դե մի բան ասա‎, ասում ա «դե կասեմ, որ ծովի ափին շաուրմա էի սարքում»։

----------

Jarre (27.01.2014), Տրիբուն (27.01.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Աաա, պարզ ա.....
Ես ուղղակի ֆեյսբուքյան հայկական քննարկումների ազդեցության տակ, որտեղ քննադատում են Սերգեյին, մի քիչ ուրիշ տպավորություն ստացա։ Ոնց որ միմինոյի սկզբունքով հանած հոլովակ լիներ, որի նպակատն ա կովկասցիներին որպես դաունոտ մարդ ներկայացնելը։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գրավում են Վիննիցա քաղաքի քաղաքապետարանը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աաա, պարզ ա.....
> Ես ուղղակի ֆեյսբուքյան հայկական քննարկումների ազդեցության տակ, որտեղ քննադատում են Սերգեյին, մի քիչ ուրիշ տպավորություն ստացա։ Ոնց որ միմինոյի սկզբունքով հանած հոլովակ լիներ, որի նպակատն ա կովկասցիներին որպես դաունոտ մարդ ներկայացնելը։


Որովհետև ՖԲ-ում ցանկացած բան քննարկողների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը ոչխարից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում - без обид հայեր, ներկայացնում իմ՝ ՖԲատյացիս համեստ ու ոչ այքան հիմնավորված կարծիքը, քանի որ նույնիսկ չգիտեմ թե ինչ տեսք ունի էտ անետր ՖԲ-ն:

----------

Jarre (27.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գրավում են Վիննիցա քաղաքի քաղաքապետարանը


Բա Լևոն Զուրաբյանը տեղում չլինե՞ր, մի հատ բանակցեր ուժայինների հետ, հանգիստ սաղ գրավեին, երգեին, պարեին, արտասանեին գնային տուն: Կամ Րաֆֆին տեղում լիներ, մի հատ հավիտյանիցս հավիտենիցս աներ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բա Լևոն Զուրաբյանը տեղում չլինե՞ր, մի հատ բանակցեր ուժայինների հետ, հանգիստ սաղ գրավեին, երգեին, պարեին, արտասանեին գնային տուն: Կամ Րաֆֆին տեղում լիներ, մի հատ հավիտյանիցս հավիտենիցս աներ:


Հա բայց նկատեցիր էն անկյունինները հենց հանձնվեցին‎ խելոք ուղեկցեցին դուրս‎։ Չքցեցին քացու տակ էլի մեն–մենակ։ Այ էդ մոմենտը հաստատ Զուրաբյանն էր բանակցել։

----------

Տրիբուն (27.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց էս ռուսական ալիքները ահավոր մազալու են  :LOL:  

Ուրեմն. 
-մի կողմում հազարավոր բարի ոստիկաններն էն, մյուս կողմում մի քանի հարյուր ազգայնական էքստրեմիստները
-մի կողմում խելացի ու հավասարակշռված Յանուկովիչն ա, մյուս կողմում տգետ ու իրավիճակը չվերահսկող ընդդիմությունը
-մի կողմում հանգիստ ու աշխատասեր քաղաքացիներն են, որոնք երազում են Ռուսաստանի հետ եղբայրության մասին, մյուս կողմում շրջանային ադմինիստրացիան գրավող մի քանի տասնյակ ռադիկալ բանդիտները, որոնք ուզում են սաղին գոմիկ ու պեդոֆիլ սարքեն

Ու Ուկրաինան հիմա կանգնած ա բանկռոտի եզրին ու  երկու ընտրություն ունի, կամ ընդունել բարի Ռուսաստանի օգնությունը, կամ չար Եվրոպայի դաժան պահանջները, որոնց ժողովուրդը դեմ ա

----------

Jarre (27.01.2014), Yevuk (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (27.01.2014), Արէա (27.01.2014), Հայկօ (27.01.2014), Ներսես_AM (27.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (27.01.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Գրավում են Վիննիցա քաղաքի քաղաքապետարանը


Ես ուրախ եմ Ուկրաինայի ժողովրդ համար։ Բայց սիրտս նենց ա իրար գալիս, երբ տեսնում եմ էս դաժանությունները։ Կոնկրետ էս վիդեոյի մեջ միլիցեքը սկի ոչ մի բան չեն անում։ Խի՞ են տենց դաժան խփում, ծեծում։

Հա, գիտեմ, որ միամիտ եմ.... Ուղղակի մտածում եմ գրավեցիր, վերջ։ Խի՞ ես ավելորդ դաժանություն ի գործ դնում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ուրախ եմ Ուկրաինայի ժողովրդ համար։ Բայց սիրտս նենց ա իրար գալիս, երբ տեսնում եմ էս դաժանությունները։ Կոնկրետ էս վիդեոյի մեջ միլիցեքը սկի ոչ մի բան չեն անում։ Խի՞ են տենց դաժան խփում, ծեծում։
> 
> Հա, գիտեմ, որ միամիտ եմ.... Ուղղակի մտածում եմ գրավեցիր, վերջ։ Խի՞ ես ավելորդ դաժանություն ի գործ դնում։


Դաժանության ու ագրեսիայի դրսևորումներ բնականաբար կան, ու առանց դրանց երևի չի լինում: Բայց իմ կարծիքով կողմերը ընդհանուր առմամբ բավականին կոռեկտն են: Ոստիկանները  ամենայն հավանականությամբ հասկանում են, որ Յանուկովիչի իշխանությունն անհույս ա, ու հոգով բողոքավորների կողմն են, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ծառայության մեջ են ու չեն կարող ուղղակի լքել դիրքներն ու գնալ: 

Վոբշեմ, մի քիչ անհասկանալի ա իրավիճակը Ուկրաինայում, ինքը ամեն դեպքում խառը ու քարկապոտ զգացմունքներով ու ցանկություններով երկիր ա, բայց կարծում եմ Յանուկովիչը չի ձգելու: Բանակը մի անգամ էլ հայտարարեց, որ բացառվում ա իրա խառնվելը, իսկ ոստիկանական ուժերը երկար չեն կարող ճնշմանը դիմանալ, վերջին հաշվով իրանց թիվը սահմանափակ ա, հոգնել կա, դավադիտ լինել կա, ու համոզմունքների խնդիր կա նաև: Վսյո տակի, ես ստավկա եմ անում արտահերթ ընտրությունների վրա:

----------

Chuk (27.01.2014), Jarre (27.01.2014), Աթեիստ (27.01.2014), Ներսես_AM (27.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (27.01.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Կոնկրետ էս վիդեոյի մեջ միլիցեքը սկի ոչ մի բան չեն անում։ Խի՞ են տենց դաժան խփում, ծեծում։


Որովհետև կենդանի են, նորմալ մարդը չի կարա տենց բան անի, դե թող հիմա էլ ասեն, որ ոստիկանությունը բռնությունա գործադրում սեփական ժողովրդի հանդեպ, գոնե էս կադրում: 
Էտ ոստիկանը ևս ընտանիք ունի, մարդա, ու դժվարա գտնել մի մարդ ով չունենա ծանոթ, բարեկամ, կամ հարևան ոստիկան:

Նորություններով ցույց տվեցին, որ Ֆրանսիայում Օլանդի եսիմ ինչ որոշման դեմ բողոքող ցուցարարներից 37-ին *ձեռբակալել* են, մյուսների հանդեպ էլ *արցունքաբեր գազ* են կիրառել: 
Ֆրանսիան ոչ ոքին չունի ատչյոտ տալու իր իրավաչափ/ոչիրավաչափ գործողությունների համար: Իսկ դրանով (իրավաչափ պատասխանով) պայմանավորված դեմոկրատիան հիմնականում վերաբերում է հետխորհրդային երկրներին: Եթե նույն բանը Ֆրանսիայի փոխարեն աներ Հայաստանը կամ Ուկրաինան` Եվրոպայի կողմից լուրջ թեմա կլինի, բայց Ֆրանսիան` պրոբլեմ չունի, իրա համար դա նորմալա..........................

----------


## Vaio

> Բանակը մի անգամ էլ հայտարարեց, որ բացառվում ա իրա խառնվելը


Եթե արտակարգ դրություն սահմանվի` խառնվելուա (կարա խառնվի):

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իրավիճակը էսօրվա վերջին դրությամբ ..

----------

Mephistopheles (28.01.2014), Norton (28.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (28.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ազարովը հրաժարական տվեց, Ռադան էլ էն հունվարի 16-ի օրենքները, որոնք բողոքի վերջին ալիքի պատճառ դարձան, հեողորմյա արեց:

----------

Chuk (29.01.2014), Ներսես_AM (29.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հավես ֆոտոշարք ա, եթե ուզում եք նայեք:

----------

Chuk (29.01.2014), Ներսես_AM (29.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Օդեսայում էլ որոշել են սենց պաշտպանեն շրջանային ադմինիստրացիան  :Hands Up:

----------

Ներսես_AM (29.01.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու ոնց որ արտահերթ պառլամենտական ընտրությունների հավանականությունը մեծանում ա ...

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Կրակով ու զոհերով հարուստ օրվանից հետո ուղիղ հեռարձակում Մայդանից

----------

Աթեիստ (19.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նայու՞մ եք ինչ ա կատարվում։ Սրանից հետո կամ էս կողմ կամ էն կողմ։ Ով դիմացավ։

----------

Chuk (19.02.2014), Jarre (19.02.2014), Աթեիստ (19.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (19.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մարտի մեկ։ Պուծին սթայլ։

----------

Chuk (19.02.2014), Jarre (19.02.2014), Աթեիստ (19.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (19.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

իրանց մոտ շանս երևում ա: Գոնե ստացվի էսքանից հետո:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իրանց մոտ շանս երևում ա: Գոնե ստացվի էսքանից հետո:


Ապեր, իրանց մոտ էլ ուրիշ պրոբլեմ ա… արևմտյան ուկրաինա/պրօարևմտյան, արևելյան ուրաինա/պրօռուսական ու Ղրիմ/ռուսաստան… շատ բարդ ա… միատարր չի

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, իրանց մոտ էլ ուրիշ պրոբլեմ ա… արևմտյան ուկրաինա/պրօարևմտյան, արևելյան ուրաինա/պրօռուսական ու Ղրիմ/ռուսաստան… շատ բարդ ա… միատարր չի


Գիտեմ Մեֆ, բայց իմ ասածը վերաբերում էր հիմա հնարավոր արդյունքի հասնելուն, որը կարտահայտվի օրինակ նախագահի հրաժարականով, արտահերթ ընտրություններ կազմակերպելով:
Դրանից հետո էլի շատ ջրեր կարող են հոսել (ու կհոսեն):
Խոսքը նրա մասին ա, որ էս պահին ժողովուրդը կարողանա հասնել իշխանությունների հեռացմանը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գիտեմ Մեֆ, բայց իմ ասածը վերաբերում էր հիմա հնարավոր արդյունքի հասնելուն, որը կարտահայտվի օրինակ նախագահի հրաժարականով, արտահերթ ընտրություններ կազմակերպելով:
> Դրանից հետո էլի շատ ջրեր կարող են հոսել (ու կհոսեն):
> Խոսքը նրա մասին ա, որ էս պահին *ժողովուրդը* կարողանա հասնել իշխանությունների հեռացմանը:


էս գրածիդ մեջից "ժողովուրդ" բառն եմ առանձնացնելու… միանշանակ ժողովուրդը չի… Հայաստանի պես չի… ընդհուպ միչև քաղաքացիական պատերազմի կարա հասցնի… ստեղ Ուկրաինայի հետագա ուղղվածությունն ա… հիմքը… 

…բայց ճիշտ ես ասում որ էս պահին անգամ եթե երկրի 45%-ը դժգոհ ա, պտի հրաժարական տա ու նոր ընտրություններ լինեն, բայց դա էլ հեշտ չի… տեսնենք...

----------


## Chuk

> էս գրածիդ մեջից "ժողովուրդ" բառն եմ առանձնացնելու… միանշանակ ժողովուրդը չի… Հայաստանի պես չի… ընդհուպ միչև քաղաքացիական պատերազմի կարա հասցնի… ստեղ Ուկրաինայի հետագա ուղղվածությունն ա… հիմքը… 
> 
> …բայց ճիշտ ես ասում որ էս պահին անգամ եթե երկրի 45%-ը դժգոհ ա, պտի հրաժարական տա ու նոր ընտրություններ լինեն, բայց դա էլ հեշտ չի… տեսնենք...


Օք, էդ դեպքում կոնկրետացնեմ, ոչ թե ողջ ժողովուրդը, որը իսկապես հեչ միատարր չի Ուկրաինայում, այլ մայդան դուրս եկած ժողովուրդը:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ռուսերեն անկախ «Դոժձի» ուղիղ հաղորդումը այստեղ‎։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կես ժամ առաջ նորից սկսեցին գրոհել։ Ահավոր վիճակ ա։ Կրակում են ու ձայնային նռնակներ են գցում ուժայինները որ լիքը մարդկանց ձեռք ու ոտք ա տանում։ Լիքը վիրավոր կա‎։ Զոհերի քանակը քսանի ա հասել ոնց որ։ Իմ կարծիքով մինչև առավոտ չեն ձգի։ Եթե քաղաքացիական չսկսվի ու միայն երկիրը կիսվելով պրծնի լավ կպրծնեն։։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տերտերները՜

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լվով



Տեռնոպլ



Լվովի ՆԳՆի պարունակությունը

----------

Jarre (19.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM



----------

Jarre (19.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գրոհը դադարեցրել են։ Վիրավորներին օգնություն են ցույց տալիս Միխայիլի տաճարում։

----------


## Ներսես_AM



----------

Jarre (19.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ոչ ոքի չի հետաքրքրում ոնց որ, բայց ամենավատ ուղղությամբ ա գնում։  :Sad: 

*ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ։ ՍՐՏԻՑ ԹՈՒՅԼ ՄԱՐԴԻԿ ՉՆԱՅԵՆ‎, ԱՐՅՈՒՆՈՏ ՏԵՍԱՐԱՆՆԵՐ ԵՆ*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DipJOV01Pr4


http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/190981.html

----------

boooooooom (19.02.2014), Chuk (19.02.2014), Jarre (19.02.2014), Աթեիստ (19.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ոչ ոքի չի հետաքրքրում ոնց որ, բայց ամենավատ ուղղությամբ ա գնում։ 
> 
> *ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ։ ՍՐՏԻՑ ԹՈՒՅԼ ՄԱՐԴԻԿ ՉՆԱՅԵՆ‎, ԱՐՅՈՒՆՈՏ ՏԵՍԱՐԱՆՆԵՐ ԵՆ*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DipJOV01Pr4
> 
> 
> http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/190981.html


Ներս ջան, ինձ հետաքրքրում ա (նաև անձնական պատճառներից ելնելով), շատ շնորհակալ եմ ափդեյթների համար, պարբերաբար մտնում եմ էս թեմա, կարդում եմ:

----------

Jarre (19.02.2014), Աթեիստ (19.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (20.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ներս ջան, ինձ հետաքրքրում ա (նաև անձնական պատճառներից ելնելով), շատ շնորհակալ եմ ափդեյթների համար, պարբերաբար մտնում եմ էս թեմա, կարդում եմ:


Բյուր, Էսպրեսսոյի լինքը նայի, ուղիղ եթեր ա երկու օր ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռուֆ, էդ ուղիղ եթերներից բան չեմ ջոկում: Ինձ ավելի հեշտ ա սենց լուրերի ծաղկաքաղ նայել, թե ինչ ա կատարվում, քան թե ժամերով էկրանին կրակ տեսնել  :Sad:

----------

Chuk (19.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բյուր, Թվիթերում կա՞ս, էս մարդկանց հետևի, անընդհատ ափդեյթներ են անում, հատկապես առաջինը շատ ակտիվ ա։

@EuromaidanPR @MaidanHotSpot @Ukroblogger @KyivPost @Kateryna_Kruk

Կամ էլ կարաս #EuroMaidan հեշթեգին հետևես, պրոստո չափից դուրս շատ զիբիլ ա գալիս;

----------

Vardik! (21.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, Թվիթերում կա՞ս, էս մարդկանց հետևի, անընդհատ ափդեյթներ են անում, հատկապես առաջինը շատ ակտիվ ա։
> 
> @EuromaidanPR @MaidanHotSpot @Ukroblogger @KyivPost @Kateryna_Kruk
> 
> Կամ էլ կարաս #EuroMaidan հեշթեգին հետևես, պրոստո չափից դուրս շատ զիբիլ ա գալիս;


Հա, մեկումեջ հետևում եմ թվիթերում, բայց զիբիլը ճիշտ ես ասում, ահավոր շատ ա: Մեկ էլ գուգլնյուզով եմ կարդում հոդվածները:

----------


## Jarre

Chuk, էս թեմայում քֆուրները թույլատրելի դարձրու, էլի.....

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk, էս թեմայում քֆուրները թույլատրելի դարձրու, էլի.....


Ուկրաիներեն:
Մեկ ա հայերենները չեն հասկանալու էդ հայվանները:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ոչ ոքի չի հետաքրքրում ոնց որ, բայց ամենավատ ուղղությամբ ա գնում։ 
> 
> *ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ։ ՍՐՏԻՑ ԹՈՒՅԼ ՄԱՐԴԻԿ ՉՆԱՅԵՆ‎, ԱՐՅՈՒՆՈՏ ՏԵՍԱՐԱՆՆԵՐ ԵՆ*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DipJOV01Pr4
> 
> http://en.interfax.com.ua/news/general/190981.html


Ի դեպ էս կինը շտապօգնության մեքենայի մեջ մահացել է։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ուկրաինայում պաշտպանության նախարարին հանեցին… էն նախարարը որ ասել էր չի խառնելու բանակը…

Կարծում եմ բանակը բերելու են քաղաք՝ հանելու են խաղաղ բնակչության դեմ որտև ոստիկանական ուժերը չեն հարիքում… վատ ա, շատ վատ ա… փոխզիջման հարցը վերացած ա… 

եթե մինչև հիմա մտածում էի որ Յանուկովիչի հրաժարականով կարող ա հնարավոր լիներ լարվածությունը թուլացնել, հիմա արդեն կարծես անցել ա ռուբիկոնը…

----------


## Mephistopheles

հես ա վիճակը…

----------

Jarre (20.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նկարները նայեք 

http://www.businessinsider.com/ukrai...ll-defend-it-1

----------

Ambrosine (20.02.2014), ivy (20.02.2014), Jarre (20.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս պահին ընդդիմությունը Յանուկի հետ ա հանդիպում։ Յանուկը խոստացել ա դադարեցնել հարձակումը։ Բայց բանակցությունները իմ կարծիքով կտապալվեն, որովհետև 26 մահից հետո միակ բանը որ ժողովուրդը կընդունի էդ իր հրաժարականն ա։ Բայց դե դա հրաժարական տվողներից չի։

----------


## Ambrosine

Մեֆ, պաշտպանության նախարարին չեն ազատել, այլ` գլխավոր շտաբի պետին:

Չգիտեմ ինչու հենց այսօր ես պետք է այս ֆիլմը դիտեի: Նկարահանված է իրական դեպքերի հիման վրա: Հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ է: Մեր շատ սիրելի ԽՍՀՄ-ի վերջին օրերի մասին է, ինչպես նաև այն մասին, թե ինչպես Ռուսաստանում բանակը (առաջին հերթին Ալֆա խումբը) ՀՐԱԺԱՐՎԵՑ սեփական ժողովրդի դեմ դուրս գալ`





հ.գ. Չեմ հավատում, որ ընդամենը 26 զոհ կա:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (20.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ըանուկովիչը հայտարարել ա որ համաձայնության ա եկել օպոզիցիայի հետ… Յացենյուկն էլ նույնը… հարձակուններն առայժմ դադարեցված են, պայմանավորվածության համաձայն… france24.com

----------

Ambrosine (20.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, պաշտպանության նախարարին չեն ազատել, այլ` գլխավոր շտաբի պետին:
> 
> Չգիտեմ ինչու հենց այսօր ես պետք է այս ֆիլմը դիտեի: Նկարահանված է իրական դեպքերի հիման վրա: Հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ է: Մեր շատ սիրելի ԽՍՀՄ-ի վերջին օրերի մասին է, ինչպես նաև այն մասին, թե ինչպես Ռուսաստանում բանակը (առաջին հերթին Ալֆա խումբը) ՀՐԱԺԱՐՎԵՑ սեփական ժողովրդի դեմ դուրս գալ`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> հ.գ. Չեմ հավատում, որ ընդամենը 26 զոհ կա:


Մերսի Աստղո ջան…

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ըանուկովիչը հայտարարել ա որ համաձայնության ա եկել օպոզիցիայի հետ… Յացենյուկն էլ նույնը… հարձակուններն առայժմ դադարեցված են, պայմանավորվածության համաձայն… france24.com


չէմ հավատում, ժամանակ ա փորձում շահի, մինչև սաղին կփակի: 

http://de.euronews.com/2014/02/19/uk...terror-aktion/

հետաքրքիր ա որ անգլերեն վերսիայում չի ասվում, բայց գերմաներեն վերսիայում ասվում ա, որ Ուկրաինայի գաղտնի ծառայությունը սաղ երկրով մեկ «հակա-տեռոր» ակցիա ա սկսում, ըստ որի «միլիոների համար վտանգ ներկայացնող» կամզակերպությունները ու անձինք պետք է լիկվիդացվեն:

----------

Ներսես_AM (20.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէմ հավատում, ժամանակ ա փորձում շահի, մինչև սաղին կփակի: 
> 
> http://de.euronews.com/2014/02/19/uk...terror-aktion/
> 
> հետաքրքիր ա որ անգլերեն վերսիայում չի ասվում, բայց գերմաներեն վերսիայում ասվում ա, որ Ուկրաինայի գաղտնի ծառայությունը սաղ երկրով մեկ «հակա-տեռոր» ակցիա ա սկսում, ըստ որի «միլիոների համար վտանգ ներկայացնող» կամզակերպությունները ու անձինք պետք է լիկվիդացվեն:


ասվել ա, ես ստացել եմ breaking newsը… ճիշտ ես ասում, ժամանակ ա շահում... army chief-ին իզուր չի հանել

----------

Ներսես_AM (20.02.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> չէմ հավատում, ժամանակ ա փորձում շահի, մինչև սաղին կփակի: 
> 
> http://de.euronews.com/2014/02/19/uk...terror-aktion/
> 
> հետաքրքիր ա որ անգլերեն վերսիայում չի ասվում, բայց գերմաներեն վերսիայում ասվում ա, որ Ուկրաինայի գաղտնի ծառայությունը սաղ երկրով մեկ «հակա-տեռոր» ակցիա ա սկսում, ըստ որի «միլիոների համար վտանգ ներկայացնող» կամզակերպությունները ու անձինք պետք է լիկվիդացվեն:


Դրա մասին հայկական լրատվամիջոցներն էլ են հայտնել, ընդ որում Ռուսաստանի առաջինը խոսում է այն մասին, որ զինվորականները կարող են մասնակցել այդ օպերացիային`

http://maxpark.com/community/politic/content/2532874

----------

Mephistopheles (20.02.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

ՆԳ նախարարի պաշտոնակատար Զախարչենկոն էլ հրաժարական է տվել:

----------


## Չամիչ

Մի պահ, հավանաբար, ուկրաինացիներին թվաց, որ վերջապես իրավիճակի վերահսկողությունը իրենց ձեռքերում է, իրենք են դրության տերը, բայց դա մոլորություն է, քանի որ, եթե նրանք ի սկզբանե ունակ լինեին վերահսկելու իրավիճակը նրանք էս օրին չէին հասնի: Էս պահին, համոզված եմ, որ շատերը արդեն հասկացել են, որ հայտնվել են բացարձակ անվերահսկելի իրավիճակում, ավելի ճիշտ իրավիճակի վերահսկողությունը հայտնվել է մի խումբ ավազակների ու տեռորիստների ձեռքում: Այն ինչ տեղի ա ունենում Ուկրաինայում տեռորիզմ ա, դուք կարծում եք Ուկրաինայի ժողովուրդը ուզում ա, որ իշխանությունը զավթեն մի խումբ ավազակներ, ովքեր ունակ են կոտորած կազմակերպել սեփական ժողովրդի հանդեպ: Ես կարծում եմ՝ ոչ: Ստեղծվել ա սարսափելի իրավիճակ: ՑԱՆԿԱՆԱԼՈՎ ԱԶԱՏՎԵԼ ՆԵՐԿԱՅԻՍ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԻՑՙ ԱՅՍԻՆՔՆ ՏԵՐԵՐԻՑ, ՆՐԱՆՔ ԱԿԱՄԱՅԻՑ ԴԱՐՁԵԼ ԵՆ ԾԱՌԱ ՄԵԿ ԱՅԼ՝ ՇԱՏ ԱՎԵԼԻ ՎՏԱՆԳԱՎՈՐ ՏԵՐԵՐԻ ՁԵՌՔՈՒՄ: Եթե ժողովրդի ներսում չկա թիմային մտածելակերպ ոչ մի հեղափոխություն, առհասարակ ոչինչ չի օգնի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ամեն։

----------

Chuk (20.02.2014), Աթեիստ (20.02.2014), Ձայնալար (20.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ակումբցիները երևի կխփեն ինձ, բայց էս հոդվածում շատ լավ ներկայացված ա գոնե էն, ինչ ես եմ մտածում: Կարդացեք:

----------

Արէա (20.02.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Թերևս բաց ֆորումում էլ նշեմ, որ ես ոչ եվրոպամետ եմ, ոչ էլ ռուսամետ։ Եթե կա ինչ-որ երևույթ, որի դեպքում "մետ"-ը կարող եմ օգտագործել, ուրեմն ես ՄԻԱՅՆ ՀԱՅԱՄԵՏ եմ։ Ուկրաինայի դեպքում ես ոչ իշխանության կողմից եմ, ոչ էլ՝ ընդդիմության։ Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ինձ չպետք է հետաքրքրի ուկրաինացիների ճակատագիրը։ Ես շատ ցավում եմ զոհերի համար՝ լինեն նրանք Բերկուտի շրջանից, թե շարքային քաղաքացիների։ Ուկրաինան կարևոր գործընկեր է ՀՀ-ի համար և այն լուրջ ճգնաժամը, որի մեջ այն այս պահին գտնվում է (խոսակցություններ են անգամ պտտվում նրա տրոհման մասին), մեզ չի կարող անտարբեր թողնել։

----------


## Artgeo

> Ակումբցիները երևի կխփեն ինձ, բայց էս հոդվածում շատ լավ ներկայացված ա գոնե էն, ինչ ես եմ մտածում: Կարդացեք:


Ըդտեղ Կրեմլի տեսանկյունն ա ներկայացված: Նույնն էլ մի երկու գրառում վերև մեկ այլ հատապտուղ ա ասում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըդտեղ Կրեմլի տեսանկյունն ա ներկայացված: Նույնն էլ մի երկու գրառում վերև մեկ այլ հատապտուղ ա ասում:


Արթ, Կրեմլի տեսանկյունը եթե լիներ, ԵՄ-ի հասցեին մի երկու քֆուր էր կլիներ, ինչը չկա էդ հոդվածում:

----------

Vaio (20.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Արթ, Կրեմլի տեսանկյունը եթե լիներ, ԵՄ-ի հասցեին մի երկու քֆուր էր կլիներ, ինչը չկա էդ հոդվածում:


Հեչ պարտադիր չի, որտև հոդվածը կարող ա նախատեսել են քո համար, օրինակ, որ իրանց հետքը չտեսնես ու դիտարկես որպես չեզոք:

Սա տեսական հարթությունում: Իսկ ես գնամ կարդամ, տեսնեմ ինչ ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր ջան, կներես, բայց ախմախ, քարոզչական հոդված էր:

Ամեն ինչ շատ ու շատ ավելի պարզ ա: Ուկրաինան հասել ա այ էս անասուն վիճակին: Շատ վատ վիճակ ա, տխուր ա զոհերի փաստը, տարբեր խմբավորումներ են ակտիվացել, հնարավոր ա երկրի բաժանում ու լիքը ուրիշ բաներ: Սա ցավալ ա, ոչ մեկս տենց բան չէինք ուզի: Բայց հիմա նժարին մի հարց ա դրած.

Արդյո՞ք Ուկրաինայի ժողովուրդն ա երկրի տերը, արդյո՞ք իշխանությունն իր կարծիքը հաշվի առնում ա, գործու՞մ ա էնտեղ «իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին, որը ժողովուրդն իրականացնում ա ընտրությունների, հանրաքվեների միջոցով»: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ մենակ նորմալ կամ նորմալին մոտ ընտրություն անցկացնելը հերիք չի, հետո պետք ա ընտրածդ իշխանությունը կատարի քո՝ ժողովրդի կամքը, կառավարի էնպես, ինչպես ժողովրդին հաճո ա: Ոչ թե ասենք Սերժիկի նման ասի «80 տոկոսը ժողովրդի դեմ ա, բայց մեկ ա անելու եմ»: ՀԻմա նույնն ասում ա Յանուկովիչը: Ու կա տարբերակ, կամ պարտադրել ժողովրդի կամքը, թեկուզ դա կարող ա ընդամենը բերի ինչ-որ մեկին աթոռից հանելով ու համանմանին նստացնելով, կամ էլ ժողովուրդը ընկճված պետք ա գնա տուն, մտածելով, որ սաղ սուտ էր, ինքն էս երկրում որոշող չի:

Ու էս դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ ցանկացած ողջամիտ մարդ պետք ա ուզի, որ պայքարի ելած ժողովուրդը կարողանա հասնել էն հանգրվանին, որը ինքը կկոչի հաղթանակ, կամ հաղթանակի ճանապարհին կարևոր հանգրվան:

Շատ վատ հետևանքների ա բերելու հիմա պարտված, ընկճված տուն գնալը, որն ի դեպ էլի ավարտ չի լինի:

----------

Jarre (20.02.2014), Աթեիստ (20.02.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, կներես, բայց ախմախ, քարոզչական հոդված էր:
> 
> Ամեն ինչ շատ ու շատ ավելի պարզ ա: Ուկրաինան հասել ա այ էս անասուն վիճակին: Շատ վատ վիճակ ա, տխուր ա զոհերի փաստը, տարբեր խմբավորումներ են ակտիվացել, հնարավոր ա երկրի բաժանում ու լիքը ուրիշ բաներ: Սա ցավալ ա, ոչ մեկս տենց բան չէինք ուզի: Բայց հիմա նժարին մի հարց ա դրած.
> 
> Արդյո՞ք Ուկրաինայի ժողովուրդն ա երկրի տերը, արդյո՞ք իշխանությունն իր կարծիքը հաշվի առնում ա, գործու՞մ ա էնտեղ «իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին, որը ժողովուրդն իրականացնում ա ընտրությունների, հանրաքվեների միջոցով»: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ մենակ նորմալ կամ նորմալին մոտ ընտրություն անցկացնելը հերիք չի, հետո պետք ա ընտրածդ իշխանությունը կատարի քո՝ ժողովրդի կամքը, կառավարի էնպես, ինչպես ժողովրդին հաճո ա: Ոչ թե ասենք Սերժիկի նման ասի «80 տոկոսը ժողովրդի դեմ ա, բայց մեկ ա անելու եմ»: ՀԻմա նույնն ասում ա Յանուկովիչը: Ու կա տարբերակ, կամ պարտադրել ժողովրդի կամքը, թեկուզ դա կարող ա ընդամենը բերի ինչ-որ մեկին աթոռից հանելով ու համանմանին նստացնելով, կամ էլ ժողովուրդը ընկճված պետք ա գնա տուն, մտածելով, որ սաղ սուտ էր, ինքն էս երկրում որոշող չի:
> 
> Ու էս դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ ցանկացած ողջամիտ մարդ պետք ա ուզի, որ պայքարի ելած ժողովուրդը կարողանա հասնել էն հանգրվանին, որը ինքը կկոչի հաղթանակ, կամ հաղթանակի ճանապարհին կարևոր հանգրվան:
> 
> Շատ վատ հետևանքների ա բերելու հիմա պարտված, ընկճված տուն գնալը, որն ի դեպ էլի ավարտ չի լինի:


Արտ, երբ էս ամեն ինչը դեռ նոր էր սկսվել, ինձ շատ էր դուր գալիս, որովհետև ժողովուրդը կոնկրետ թեմայով էր դուրս եկել՝ ԵՄ ասոցացումը չի ստորագրվել, ժողովուրդը Յանուկովիչից պահանջում էր ոչ թե դեպի Ռուսաստան, այլ դեպի Եվրոպա գնալ: Բայց շատ արագ էդ պահանջը փոխվեց, դարձավ Յանուկովիչի հրաժարական: Իսկ ցանկացած հրաժարական պահանջելն ու մինչև վերջ գնալը զոհերի ա բերելու, անխուսափելի ա, որովհետև ոչ մի կոռումպացված լիդեր, մանավանդ եթե Ռուսաստանի (կամ որևէ այլ գերտերության, ստեղ կարևոր չի որ մեկն ա) աջակցությունն ունի, այսինքն՝ թույլ չի, հենցընենց չի գնա՝ շատ լավ հասկանալով, որ գահից զրկվելն իրա համար կարա նշանակի հետագայում շատ վատ կյանք ունենալ, հետևաբար ինքն ամեն ինչ կանի էնտեղ մնալու համար: Մյուս կողմից, կարծում եմ՝ էդ շատ լավ գիտակցում ա նաև մյուս կողմի ղեկավարությունը, բայց ինքն էլ ինչ-որ բան շատ ա ուզում: Ու հիմա ստեղ հարց ա առաջանում. ո՞րն ա էդ ինչ-որ բանը: Ժողովուրդը ունի շատ ազնիվ պահանջներ, բայց էսքան զոհերի գնացող լիդերները արդյոք էդ նույն ազնիվ պահանջների հետևի՞ց են գնում: Ինչու՞ ԵՄ ասոցացումը դարձավ Յանուկովիչի հրաժարական: Ինչու՞ Յանուկովիչի զիջումները չեն ընդունում: Էստեղ ես մի պատասխան ունեմ. իրանք նախագահի աթոռն են ուզում, ոչ թե որ Ուկրաինայում լավ լինի: Ու եթե մանրամասն նայում ես քսաներորդ դարի երկրորդ կեսի բոլոր արյունալի հեղափոխությունները, ոչ մեկի վերջը լավ չի էղել, այսինքն՝ նոր եկողները շատ ավելի վատն են եղել, քան նախորդները, էնքան վատը, որոնցից ազատվելը շատ ավելի լուրջ խնդիր ա էղել (Աֆղանստանն ամենավառ օրինակն ա): Կարծում եմ՝ դա նաև Ուկրաինային ա սպառնում (հաշվի առնելով ընդդիմության ծայրահեղ ազգայնական լինելը): Բայց դե սա իմ կարծիքն ա, գուցե դուք ուրիշ բան եք տեսնում:

Հ.Գ. Ինչ վերաբերում ա հոդվածին, հեղինակը բավական լավ տեղեկացված ա Եվրոպայի վերջին քսանամյակի իրադարձություններից: Վերջերս ես էլ եմ շատ պատմություն ուսումնասիրում՝ չկենտրոնանալով մենակ Եվրոպայի վրա: Գրեթե բոլոր հեղափոխությունները նույն պատմությունն են. ազնիվ ժողովուրդը պայքարում ա վեհ գաղափարների համար, բայց իրականում ԱՄՆ-ն ու Ռուսաստանը կոնկրետ երկիր դարձրել են իրենց համար կռվի դաշտ: Ուկրաինայի դեպքում մի քիչ վստահ չեմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ն էդ կարգի խառն ա, բայց որ մի հզոր ուժ կա ընդդիմության հետևում, դրանում համոզված եմ:

----------

Vaio (20.02.2014), Չամիչ (20.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

Ինչ-որ մեկը պատկերացում ունի՞, թե սա ինչով կարող ա վերջանալ։ Իրավիճակի ռեալ լուծումներ։
Արդեն ամեն ինչ սարսափելի վատ ու սարսափելի լուրջ ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

67 killed in clashes… france24

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ-որ մեկը պատկերացում ունի՞, թե սա ինչով կարող ա վերջանալ։ Իրավիճակի ռեալ լուծումներ։
> Արդեն ամեն ինչ սարսափելի վատ ու սարսափելի լուրջ ա։


եթե յանույովիչը հրաժարական չտա, կսկսի քաղաքացիական օատերազմ ու հնարավոր/հավանական ա որ երկիրը կբաժանվի երկու մասի, ղրիմը կարող ա անցնի ռուսներին... ղրի պատճառ/պատրվակով ռուսները զորք կարան մըցնեն ուկրաինա ՛ռուս՛ ազգաբնակչությանը պաշտպանելու համար ու կփորձեն արևմտյան մասն էլ հետ վերցնել....

...բայց եթե յանուկովիչը հրաժարական տա, դեռ հնարավոր ա մի բան անել... բայց կարծես չի տալու...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> եթե յանույովիչը հրաժարական չտա, կսկսի քաղաքացիական օատերազմ ու հնարավոր/հավանական ա որ երկիրը կբաժանվի երկու մասի, ղրիմը կարող ա անցնի ռուսներին... ղրի պատճառ/պատրվակով ռուսները զորք կարան մըցնեն ուկրաինա ՛ռուս՛ ազգաբնակչությանը պաշտպանելու համար ու կփորձեն արևմտյան մասն էլ հետ վերցնել....
> 
> ...բայց եթե յանուկովիչը հրաժարական տա, դեռ հնարավոր ա մի բան անել... բայց կարծես չի տալու...


Մեֆ, նույնիսկ եթե հրաժարական տա...

----------

Չամիչ (20.02.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Արտ, երբ էս ամեն ինչը դեռ նոր էր սկսվել, ինձ շատ էր դուր գալիս, որովհետև ժողովուրդը կոնկրետ թեմայով էր դուրս եկել՝ ԵՄ ասոցացումը չի ստորագրվել, ժողովուրդը Յանուկովիչից պահանջում էր ոչ թե դեպի Ռուսաստան, այլ դեպի Եվրոպա գնալ: Բայց շատ արագ էդ պահանջը փոխվեց, դարձավ Յանուկովիչի հրաժարական: Իսկ ցանկացած հրաժարական պահանջելն ու մինչև վերջ գնալը զոհերի ա բերելու, անխուսափելի ա, որովհետև ոչ մի կոռումպացված լիդեր, մանավանդ եթե Ռուսաստանի (կամ որևէ այլ գերտերության, ստեղ կարևոր չի որ մեկն ա) աջակցությունն ունի, այսինքն՝ թույլ չի, հենցընենց չի գնա՝ շատ լավ հասկանալով, որ գահից զրկվելն իրա համար կարա նշանակի հետագայում շատ վատ կյանք ունենալ, հետևաբար ինքն ամեն ինչ կանի էնտեղ մնալու համար: Մյուս կողմից, կարծում եմ՝ էդ շատ լավ գիտակցում ա նաև մյուս կողմի ղեկավարությունը, բայց ինքն էլ ինչ-որ բան շատ ա ուզում: Ու հիմա ստեղ հարց ա առաջանում. ո՞րն ա էդ ինչ-որ բանը: Ժողովուրդը ունի շատ ազնիվ պահանջներ, բայց էսքան զոհերի գնացող լիդերները արդյոք էդ նույն ազնիվ պահանջների հետևի՞ց են գնում: Ինչու՞ ԵՄ ասոցացումը դարձավ Յանուկովիչի հրաժարական: Ինչու՞ Յանուկովիչի զիջումները չեն ընդունում: Էստեղ ես մի պատասխան ունեմ. իրանք նախագահի աթոռն են ուզում, ոչ թե որ Ուկրաինայում լավ լինի: Ու եթե մանրամասն նայում ես քսաներորդ դարի երկրորդ կեսի բոլոր արյունալի հեղափոխությունները, ոչ մեկի վերջը լավ չի էղել, այսինքն՝ նոր եկողները շատ ավելի վատն են եղել, քան նախորդները, էնքան վատը, որոնցից ազատվելը շատ ավելի լուրջ խնդիր ա էղել (Աֆղանստանն ամենավառ օրինակն ա): Կարծում եմ՝ դա նաև Ուկրաինային ա սպառնում (հաշվի առնելով ընդդիմության ծայրահեղ ազգայնական լինելը): Բայց դե սա իմ կարծիքն ա, գուցե դուք ուրիշ բան եք տեսնում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ինչ վերաբերում ա հոդվածին, հեղինակը բավական լավ տեղեկացված ա Եվրոպայի վերջին քսանամյակի իրադարձություններից: Վերջերս ես էլ եմ շատ պատմություն ուսումնասիրում՝ չկենտրոնանալով մենակ Եվրոպայի վրա: Գրեթե բոլոր հեղափոխությունները նույն պատմությունն են. ազնիվ ժողովուրդը պայքարում ա վեհ գաղափարների համար, բայց իրականում ԱՄՆ-ն ու Ռուսաստանը կոնկրետ երկիր դարձրել են իրենց համար կռվի դաշտ: Ուկրաինայի դեպքում մի քիչ վստահ չեմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ն էդ կարգի խառն ա, բայց որ մի հզոր ուժ կա ընդդիմության հետևում, դրանում համոզված եմ:


Հազար լայք, լիովին կիսում եմ կարծիքը, նույն բանն էլ վերեւում ես եմ գրել: Հոդվածում ճիշտ բան ա ասում, Ուկրաինացիները արդեն հասցրել են բազմաթիվ Նախագահներ փոխել, բայց մեծ հաշվով ոչինչ չի փոխվում: Էս ձեւով եթե իշխանությունը տապալվի ու էս շարժման լիդերները գան իշխանության մի քանի անգամ ավելի վատ ա լինելու ժողովրդի վիճակը: Չնայած սենց մի բան էլ կա, եթե ժողովրդի մեծ մասը արդարացնում ա էտ ավազակային գործողությունները, միգուցե իրանք հենց էտ կարգի ավազակների էլ արժանի՞ են: Ցանկացած ժողովուրդ արժանի ա իր ղեկավարությանը: Հիմա որ նայում ես ու տեսնում ես թե ինչ էր են անում, ինչերի են ընդունակ ուկրաինացիները, մտածում ես, մի հատ ձեզ նայեք, դուք ավելի լավին եք արժանի՞

----------


## Վիշապ

Չեմ հասցնում որևէ եսիմինչաՄԵՏ մեկնաբանություն ու անալիզ կարդալ։ Նայում եմ լուրեր։ Էն ինչ կատարվում է Ուկրաինայում սաղ Յանուկովիչի մեղքն ու պատասխանատվությունն ա, ինքը իր երկրին ու ժողովրդին ահռելի վնաս տվեց, ոնց որ մեզ մոտ Սերժը վնաս տվեց մեզ։ Նման կեղտերը պիտի հավերժ տապակվեն դժոխքում ու պիտի մի հատ «ուղիղ  եթեր» վիդեո լինի դժոխքից ներկաների համար, որպեսզի նմանատիպ ուղտերը զգաստանան, թշվառ մասսան էլ մխիթարվի։
Եթե նույնսիկ համարենք, որ ընդդիմությունն ուղղորդված է, ժողովուրդն էլ եվրոպական կուտը կերած, մեկ ա, դա նշանակում է ազնիվ ու ազատ դիսկուսիաների բացակայություն, կեղծիք ու անարդարություն։ Յանուկովիչը պիտի հրաժարական տա ու կախի իրեն։

----------

Chuk (20.02.2014), Mephistopheles (20.02.2014), Աթեիստ (20.02.2014), Գալաթեա (20.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Իհարկե ամեն ժողովուրդ արժանի է իր կառավարությանը, ոնց որ մենք, Չամիչ ջան, չնայած դու սա լրիվ ուրիշ ձև կհասկանաս՝ քո հայացքներից ելնելով։


Բյուր, ծայրահեղ ազգայնականությունն առաջանում է հիմնականում էն դեպքում, երբ ազգայինի նկատմամբ ճնշումներ կան։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով են իրականում ընդդիմադիր ազգայնականները ծայրահեղ, բայց եթե էդ հողի վրա խնդիրներ չլինեին, մասնավորապես՝ ռուսականության ինչ-ինչ գերիշխանություններ, ապա դժվար ծայրահեղ ազգայնականներն ակտիվանային ու էդքան էլ համակիրներ հավաքեին։
Ես երեկ մի հարցազրույց էի լսում էդ ազգայնականներից, տենց սարսափելի չէր  :Jpit: 

Հեղափոխությունները երևի թե միշտ են վատ վերջանում, բայց ոնց որ ՖԲ-ում էի գրել, եթե հեղափոխություն է լինում (անկախ նրանից, թե ով է հրահրում), ապա դրա համար հիմք կա։ Իսկ մեր հարգարժան Յանուկովիչն իր քայլերով հասցրեց նրան, որ էսօր Ուկրաինայում սենց վիճակ լինի։




> Ինչու՞ ԵՄ ասոցացումը դարձավ Յանուկովիչի հրաժարական: Ինչու՞ Յանուկովիչի զիջումները չեն ընդունում:


Պահանջների վերաձևակերպումը երկարատև ցույցերի օրինաչափությունն է։ Ինչքան երկար է մտածելու ժամանակ լինում, էնքան ավելանում ու խստանում են պահանջները. սկզբում քաղաքականության փոփոխություն էին ուզում, հետո՝ իրենց կողմից չընդունված քաղաքականությունը վարողների հրաժարականը. ես ստեղ որևէ տարօրինակ բան չեմ տեսնում։

Հիմա արդեն ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի ընդունել Յանուկովիչի զիջումները։ Իրավիճակն էնքան է առաջ գնացել, որ ոնց որ Յանուկովիչն է վախենում իր կաշվի և հրաժարականի դեպքում իրեն սպասվող ճակատագրի համար, նույնն էլ երևի ընդդիմության հետ է կատարվում։ Ցուցարարներն ի՞նչ երաշխիք ունեն, որ քչով բավարարվելու ու ցրվելու դեպքում իրենց հետագա անվտանգությունն ապահովված է։

----------

Chuk (20.02.2014), Jarre (20.02.2014), Mephistopheles (20.02.2014), Գալաթեա (20.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չամիչ, դու ճիշտ ես, Ուկրաինան էլ էդ ստորագրությանդ պես Հայաստանի նման ծաղկում բարգավաճում էր, բայց մի խումբ խուլիգաններ իրենց կյանքի գնով փորձում են կանխել Ուկրաինայի բարգավաճումը։

Հլը նայեք, ինչ սարսափելի կադրեր են։

Իսկ էս ամենի մեղավորները Յանուկովիչն ու պուծինն են, Յանուկովիչը կենդանի մեռել ա հիմա, ամեն գնով փորձում է իշխանությունը պահել, որովհետև եթե հրաժարական տվեց, դրա լեշը սկի հողին չեն հանձնի, կտան շներին։

----------

Chuk (20.02.2014), Jarre (20.02.2014), Sagittarius (20.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (20.02.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չեմ հասցնում որևէ եսիմինչաՄԵՏ մեկնաբանություն ու անալիզ կարդալ։ Նայում եմ լուրեր։ Էն ինչ կատարվում է Ուկրաինայում սաղ Յանուկովիչի մեղքն ու պատասխանատվությունն ա, ինքը իր երկրին ու ժողովրդին ահռելի վնաս տվեց, ոնց որ մեզ մոտ Սերժը վնաս տվեց մեզ։ Նման կեղտերը պիտի հավերժ տապակվեն դժոխքում ու պիտի մի հատ «ուղիղ  եթեր» վիդեո լինի դժոխքից ներկաների համար, որպեսզի նմանատիպ ուղտերը զգաստանան, թշվառ մասսան էլ մխիթարվի։
> Եթե նույնսիկ համարենք, որ ընդդիմությունն ուղղորդված է, ժողովուրդն էլ եվրոպական կուտը կերած, մեկ ա, դա նշանակում է ազնիվ ու ազատ դիսկուսիաների բացակայություն, կեղծիք ու անարդարություն։ Յանուկովիչը պիտի հրաժարական տա ու կախի իրեն։


Վայ ինչ լավ, հարմար պազիցիա է, դու ինչ ուզում ես արա, գնա կոտարած կազմակերպի ու ողջ պատասխանատվությունը բարդի մեկ ուրիշի վրա: Ազգը դա մեծ կոլեկտիվ ա, կոլեկտիվը  կենդանի օրգանիզմ ա, այլ ոչ թե անկենդան խամաճիկների հավաքացու, որոնք ակտիվ կամ պասիվ վիճակի են գալիս միայն դիրիժորի փայտիկի շարժումով: Եթե դու քո երկրի ներսում կատարվող իրադարձությունների պատասխանատվությունը լրիվ հանում ես քո ուսերից, ապա քեզ ղեկավարելը միշտ էլ հեշտ ա լինելու, քանի որ դու ի սկզբանե քեզ դնում ես թույլի կարգավիճակում;

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վայ ինչ լավ, հարմար պազիցիա է, դու ինչ ուզում ես արա, գնա կոտարած կազմակերպի ու ողջ պատասխանատվությունը բարդի մեկ ուրիշի վրա: Ազգը դա մեծ կոլեկտիվ ա, կոլեկտիվը  կենդանի օրգանիզմ ա, այլ ոչ թե անկենդան խամաճիկների հավաքացու, որոնք ակտիվ կամ պասիվ վիճակի են գալիս միայն դիրիժորի փայտիկի շարժումով: Եթե դու քո երկրի ներսում կատարվող իրադարձությունների պատասխանատվությունը լրիվ հանում ես քո ուսերից, ապա քեզ ղեկավարելը միշտ էլ հեշտ ա լինելու, քանի որ դու ի սկզբանե քեզ դնում ես թույլի կարգավիճակում;


Չամիչ, սուս մնա էլի: Մանավանդ սենց թեմաներում: Մարդու զզվել ա գալիս:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (20.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Հարցա ծագում: Ինչու պետքա Յանուկովիչը հրաժարական տա?

Տենց որ լինի, բոլոր երկրներում էլ դժգոհ քաղաքացիներ կան, ու թող այդ դժգոհները հելնեն վառեն ավտոները, շենքերը ջառդեն, իսկ երկրի նախագահներն էլ հրաժարական տան` դժգոհ քաղաքացիների քաղաքական կամքը բավարարելու համար:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հարցա ծագում: Ինչու պետքա Յանուկովիչը հրաժարական տա?
> 
> Տենց որ լինի, բոլոր երկրներում էլ դժգոհ քաղաքացիներ կան, ու թող այդ դժգոհները հելնեն վառեն ավտոները, շենքերը ջառդեն, իսկ երկրի նախագահներն էլ հրաժարական տան` դժգոհ քաղաքացիների քաղաքական կամքը բավարարելու համար:


Փորձեմ բացատրել, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ կհասկանաս:

Որովհետև Յանուկովիչը պիտի ներկայացնի իր *քաղաքացիների* կամքը, ոչ թե իր սեփականը: 
Որովհետև առանց իր երկրի բնակչության կարծիքը հարցնելու մի օրում հրաժարվեց Եվրոպական ասոցիացիայի պայմանագրից ու ուղղությունը թեքեց Ռուսաստան:
Որովհետև իր երկրի քաղաքացիները չորս ամիս առաջ ասին, ու՞մ ես էշի տեղ դնում, այ հայվան, մեզ մի հատ հարցրե՞լ ես, որ Պուտինի հետույքն ես մտնում ու ինքը ոչ լսեց իր քաղաքացիների կամքը, ոչ էլ բանակցությունների գնաց:
Որովհետև հիմա օրը ցերեկով փողոցում իր քաղաքացիներին է սպանում ու էս ամենի պատասխանատվությունն ընկնում է իր ուսերին:

Հիմա ինքը կամ պիտի վերացնի ուկրաինացիների կեսից շատին, կամ հրաժարական տա, ուրիշ ելք չունի: Ու ոնց որ թե բռնել է առաջին ճանապարհը, մինչև իր գլուխը չուտեն:

Հեչ չմտածես, մի օր հերթը Սերժին էլ կհասնի:

----------

Chuk (20.02.2014), ivy (20.02.2014), Mephistopheles (20.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (20.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, նույնիսկ եթե հրաժարական տա...


սենց հաստատ ա, եթե հրաժարվեց դեռ շանս կա… եթե չհրաժարվեց ապա Ուկրաինան միանշանակ դառնում ա դիկտատուրա (Յանուկովիչն ընտրված նախագահ ա), լավագույն դեպքում, որը քիչ հավանական ա… իսկ վատագույնի վարյանտները շատ են ու ավելի հավանական… փաստերը դա են ցույց տալիս… 

եթե հրաժարական տվեց, անգամ հիմա, դեռ ինչ որ բան կարելի ա փրկել… իսկ եթե չի հրաժարվում ու արյունահեղությունը շարունակվում ա, զորք ա մտցնում (Բանակի գլխավոր հրամանատարին նա իզուր չի հանել) դա արդեն Արևմուտքի մեղքը չի, անգամ ոչ էլ ռուսաստանի… ինքը որպես երկրի նախագահ պարտավոր ա որոշումները կայացնի երկրի ներքին սիտուացիայից ելնելով ոչ թե արևմուտքի կամ ռուսաստանի շահերից ելնելով…

----------


## ivy

Էսքանից հետո ոնց կարողա հրաժարական տալ. դա իր համար ինքնասպանությանը համարժեք քայլ կլինի։ Եթե նա արդեն մարդկանց տասնյակներով սպանում ա, էլ ինչ հրաժարական։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էսքանից հետո ոնց կարողա հրաժարական տալ. դա իր համար ինքնասպանությանը համարժեք քայլ կլինի։ Եթե նա արդեն մարդկանց տասնյակներով սպանում ա, էլ ինչ հրաժարական։


զորքը դեռ չի մտել քաղաք… դեռ հնարավոր ա… այսինքն ինքը շանս ունի…

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հարցա ծագում: Ինչու պետքա Յանուկովիչը հրաժարական տա?
> 
> Տենց որ լինի, բոլոր երկրներում էլ դժգոհ քաղաքացիներ կան, ու թող այդ *դժգոհները հելնեն վառեն ավտոները, շենքերը ջառդեն*, իսկ երկրի նախագահներն էլ հրաժարական տան` դժգոհ քաղաքացիների քաղաքական կամքը բավարարելու համար:


դե թող անեն: Եթե դժգոհությունը քանակական ու որակական առումով էն աստիճանի հասնի, որ մարդիկ պատրաստ լինեն դիմելու նման քայլերի, ուրեմն իշխանությունները պտի հրաժական տան: Թուրքիայի անցած տարվա բախումները լուսաբանելուց գերմանական ռադիոյով մեկնաբանը մի հատ հետաքրքիր բան ասեց. ասեց, որ իրականում իշխանամետ ընդդիմադիր հարաբերակցությունը 50/50 ա, բայց էն առաջին հիսունը էն կարգի ա նստել երկրորդ հիսունի գլխին ու էն աստիճան հաշվի չի նստում վերջինիս կարծիքի հետ, որ դրանք նման ծայրահեղ միջոցների են դիմում լսելի դառնալու համար:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էսքանից հետո ոնց կարողա հրաժարական տալ. դա իր համար ինքնասպանությանը համարժեք քայլ կլինի։ Եթե նա արդեն մարդկանց տասնյակներով սպանում ա, էլ ինչ հրաժարական։


Ռիպ, մի բան կարա անել, փախնի Ռուսաստան: Ի դեպ ասում են դեպուտատներից ոմանք Ուկրաինան արդեն լքել են:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, սուս մնա էլի: Մանավանդ սենց թեմաներում: Մարդու զզվել ա գալիս:


Կասե՞ս որ պահը քո մոտ տենց ռեակցիա առաջացրեց: Ազգը մեծ կոլեկտիվա, կոլեկտիվի ներսում տեղի ունեցող ցանկացած երեւույթի համար պատասխանատու ա կոլեկտիվի յուրաքանչյուր անդամ, տենց չի՞: Ասենք թե կոլեկտիվի ղեկավարը քեզ դուր չի գալիս, դու գնում ես կոլեկտիվից ոմն մեկին սպանում ես, ղեկավարն ա՞ պատասխանատու: Կոպիտ օրինակ եմ բերում, բայց ազգը դա մեծ կոլեկտիվ ա, ուրիշ ի՞նչ ասեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կասե՞ս որ պահը քո մոտ տենց ռեակցիա առաջացրեց: *Ազգը մեծ կոլեկտիվա, կոլեկտիվի ներսում տեղի ունեցող ցանկացած երեւույթի համար պատասխանատու ա կոլեկտիվի յուրաքանչյուր անդամ, տենց չի՞:* Ասենք թե կոլեկտիվի ղեկավարը քեզ դուր չի գալիս, դու գնում ես կոլեկտիվից ոմն մեկին սպանում ես, ղեկավարն ա՞ պատասխանատու: Կոպիտ օրինակ եմ բերում, բայց ազգը դա մեծ կոլեկտիվ ա, ուրիշ ի՞նչ ասեմ:


ազիզ ջան եթե տեղյակ չես ասեմ "կոլեկտիվի ղեկավարը" երկրի ներքին զորքերին ասում ա գնացեք "կոլեկտիվի անդամներին" սպանեք որտև ես էն մի երկրի "կոլեկտիվի ղեկավարին" բան եմ խոստացել ու մեր "կոլեկտիվի անդամներին" դա դուր չի եկել… ու "կոլեկտիվի անդամները" որոշում են որ "կոլեկտիվի ղեկավարը" չի կարա առանց կոլեկտիվի իմացության տենց բան անի ու ասում են "դու էլ կոլեկտիվի ղեկավար չես"… բայց "կոլեկտիվի ղեկավարը" ասում ա "չէ ես կոլեկտիվի ղեկավար եմ ու սաղիդ սպանելու եմ"

…բա էսի լավ ա՞…

----------

Jarre (20.02.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիպ, մի բան կարա անել, փախնի Ռուսաստան: Ի դեպ ասում են դեպուտատներից ոմանք Ուկրաինան արդեն լքել են:


Մի բան ա, որ չինովնիկը փախչի, մի բան՝ նախագահը. վերջինը մի ձև անհավանական ա ինձ թվում:
Հետո Ուկրաինայի պառակտված լինելը իրեն լավ ուժ ա տալիս: Ուրիշ բան, որ ամբողջ երկիրն իր դեմ դուրս գար, իսկ ստեղ հալալ կեսն իր հայացքները կիսում ա: Ու էդ իրեն դեռ լավ պահում ա իր տեղում:

----------


## Norton

*Պաշտոնական տվյալներով Կիևում զոհվել է 67 մարդ*



> Ուկրաինայում իրավապահների և ցուցարարների միջև բախումների արդյունքում զոհերի թիվը հասել է 67-ի: Ինրպես հաղորդում է Ուկրաինայի առողջապահության նախարարությունը, Կիևում շարունակվող զանգվածային անկարգությունների հետևանքով դատաբժշկական փորձաքննության է ուղարկվել 67 դի:
> 
> Միևնույն ժամանակ, Ուկրաինայի ներքին գործերի նախարարությունը տեղեկացրել է, որ 130 իրավապահներ հրազենային վնասվածքներով հոսպիտալացվել են: Փետրվարի 18-ից Կիևում բուժօգնություն ստանալու համար բուժհաստատություններ է դիմել 565 իրավապահ, որոնցից 410-ը հոսպիտալացվել է:
> 
> Զոհված իրավապահների թիվը հասել է 13-ի:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ քիչ առաջ CNN-ը հաղորդել էր, որ այսօր Կիեւում տեղի ունեցած բախումների արդյունքում 100 մարդ է մահացել: CNN-ը՝ հղում է կատարել Մայդանի բժշկական ծառայությանը: Աղբյուրի համաձայն, օրվա ընթացքում վիրավորվել է 500 մարդ:
> 
> http://www.ilur.am/news/view/25151

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Արտ, երբ էս ամեն ինչը դեռ նոր էր սկսվել, ինձ շատ էր դուր գալիս, որովհետև ժողովուրդը կոնկրետ թեմայով էր դուրս եկել՝ ԵՄ ասոցացումը չի ստորագրվել, ժողովուրդը Յանուկովիչից պահանջում էր ոչ թե դեպի Ռուսաստան, այլ դեպի Եվրոպա գնալ: Բայց շատ արագ էդ պահանջը փոխվեց, դարձավ Յանուկովիչի հրաժարական: Իսկ ցանկացած հրաժարական պահանջելն ու մինչև վերջ գնալը զոհերի ա բերելու, անխուսափելի ա, որովհետև ոչ մի կոռումպացված լիդեր, մանավանդ եթե Ռուսաստանի (կամ որևէ այլ գերտերության, ստեղ կարևոր չի որ մեկն ա) աջակցությունն ունի, այսինքն՝ թույլ չի, հենցընենց չի գնա՝ շատ լավ հասկանալով, որ գահից զրկվելն իրա համար կարա նշանակի հետագայում շատ վատ կյանք ունենալ, հետևաբար ինքն ամեն ինչ կանի էնտեղ մնալու համար: Մյուս կողմից, կարծում եմ՝ էդ շատ լավ գիտակցում ա նաև մյուս կողմի ղեկավարությունը, բայց ինքն էլ ինչ-որ բան շատ ա ուզում: Ու հիմա ստեղ հարց ա առաջանում. ո՞րն ա էդ ինչ-որ բանը: Ժողովուրդը ունի շատ ազնիվ պահանջներ, բայց էսքան զոհերի գնացող լիդերները արդյոք էդ նույն ազնիվ պահանջների հետևի՞ց են գնում: Ինչու՞ ԵՄ ասոցացումը դարձավ Յանուկովիչի հրաժարական: Ինչու՞ Յանուկովիչի զիջումները չեն ընդունում: Էստեղ ես մի պատասխան ունեմ. իրանք նախագահի աթոռն են ուզում, ոչ թե որ Ուկրաինայում լավ լինի: Ու եթե մանրամասն նայում ես քսաներորդ դարի երկրորդ կեսի բոլոր արյունալի հեղափոխությունները, ոչ մեկի վերջը լավ չի էղել, այսինքն՝ նոր եկողները շատ ավելի վատն են եղել, քան նախորդները, էնքան վատը, որոնցից ազատվելը շատ ավելի լուրջ խնդիր ա էղել (Աֆղանստանն ամենավառ օրինակն ա): Կարծում եմ՝ դա նաև Ուկրաինային ա սպառնում (հաշվի առնելով ընդդիմության ծայրահեղ ազգայնական լինելը): Բայց դե սա իմ կարծիքն ա, գուցե դուք ուրիշ բան եք տեսնում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ինչ վերաբերում ա հոդվածին, հեղինակը բավական լավ տեղեկացված ա Եվրոպայի վերջին քսանամյակի իրադարձություններից: Վերջերս ես էլ եմ շատ պատմություն ուսումնասիրում՝ չկենտրոնանալով մենակ Եվրոպայի վրա: Գրեթե բոլոր հեղափոխությունները նույն պատմությունն են. ազնիվ ժողովուրդը պայքարում ա վեհ գաղափարների համար, բայց իրականում ԱՄՆ-ն ու Ռուսաստանը կոնկրետ երկիր դարձրել են իրենց համար կռվի դաշտ: Ուկրաինայի դեպքում մի քիչ վստահ չեմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ն էդ կարգի խառն ա, բայց որ մի հզոր ուժ կա ընդդիմության հետևում, դրանում համոզված եմ:


Բյուրի հետ համամիտ եմ, ավելացնեմ, որ լավ ֆինանսավորում են ընդդիմությանը: Մարդիկ սկզբում գնում էին գումար աշխատելու, գուցե ծիծաղելի թվա, բայց այդպես է: Գներն էլ կարող եմ ասել - ցերեկը 350գրիվնի, գիշերը 500 գրիվնի: Հիմա մարդիկ այնքան անկարգություններ ու վնասներ են հասցրել երկրին, որ մենակ իշխանության փոխվելու դեպքում կարող են մնալ անպատիժ: 
Այստեղ ոչ թե ժողովրդի շահերն են, այլ կոնկրետ մարդկանց ու կոնկրետ երկրի, որը այսքան ֆինանս է ներդրել ու չեմ կարծում Ուկրաինայի ժողովրդի մասին մտածելով:

----------

Nihil (20.02.2014)

----------


## Nihil

Օպոզիցիային արդեն զենքեր են բաժանել, ու արդեն հստակ կարող եմ ասել, որպատմությունը կրկնվում ա: Սիրիա, Եգիպտոս, Լիբիա.....նույն սցենարն ա: Յանուկովիչի գլուխն էլ ուտելու են, կարծում եմ: Քաղաքացիական պատերազմ ա մանրից սկսում: Ուկրաինայի ճեղքումը հեռու չի, ով գիտի էլ ինչ վատ բաներ կարող են լինել:  :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-26269221

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Յանուկը Պուտինից օդանավակայան է խնդրել

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, երբ էս ամեն ինչը դեռ նոր էր սկսվել, ինձ շատ էր դուր գալիս, որովհետև ժողովուրդը կոնկրետ թեմայով էր դուրս եկել՝ ԵՄ ասոցացումը չի ստորագրվել, ժողովուրդը Յանուկովիչից պահանջում էր ոչ թե դեպի Ռուսաստան, այլ դեպի Եվրոպա գնալ: Բայց շատ արագ էդ պահանջը փոխվեց, դարձավ Յանուկովիչի հրաժարական:


Բյուր ջան, ժողովրդի մի զգալի ու ակտիվ հատված ուզում էր գնալ ԵՄ ասոցացման ուղղությամբ: Ու որպես կանոն նման ակտիվ հատվածներն են, որ կարողանում են երկիրը լավ հունի վրա գցել:
Կար ընդամենը երկու տարբերակ.
1. Իշխանությունը լսում էր ակտիվ ու ոտի ելած ժողովրդի ձայնը
2. իշխանություն չէր լսում ակտիվ ու ոտի ելած ժողովրդի ձայնը

Եղավ երկրորդ տարբերակը:
Էս դեպքում կար երկու տարբերակ
2.1. Ժողովուրդը այնուամենայնիվ պնդում էր իրենը, իսկ քանի որ իշխանությունը մերժել էր իրեն, ուրեմն հարցը վերածվում էր իշխանության հրաժարականի պահանջի,
2.2. ժողովուրդը խելոք գառան նման գնում էր տուն ու ընդունում էր, որ ինքն իշխանություն չի, երկրի հարցերը որոշում են Կրեմլի վերահսկողության տակ գտնվող առանձին տարրերը:

Դու ըստ էության ընտրում 2.2 տարբերակը, որը անձամբ ես համարում եմ անթույլատրելի: Իհարկե լավ կլիներ, եթե կարողանային էնպես անել, որ զոհեր չլինեին: Բայց ցավոք եղավ էսպես: 




> եթե մանրամասն նայում ես քսաներորդ դարի երկրորդ կեսի բոլոր արյունալի հեղափոխությունները, ոչ մեկի վերջը լավ չի էղել, այսինքն՝ նոր եկողները շատ ավելի վատն են եղել, քան նախորդները, էնքան վատը, որոնցից ազատվելը շատ ավելի լուրջ խնդիր ա էղել (Աֆղանստանն ամենավառ օրինակն ա):


Բյուր ջան, փորձը ցույց ա տալիս նաև, որ եթե ժողովուրդը նման դեպքերում զիջում ա ու գառնային դերի մեջ ա մտնում, շատ ավելի վատ ա լինում: Որպես վառ օրինակ Հայաստանը, որի վիճակը բոլոր ուղղություններով կատաստրոֆիկ վատացել ա մարտի 1-ից հետո:




> Հ.Գ. Ինչ վերաբերում ա հոդվածին, հեղինակը բավական լավ տեղեկացված ա Եվրոպայի վերջին քսանամյակի իրադարձություններից: Վերջերս ես էլ եմ շատ պատմություն ուսումնասիրում՝ չկենտրոնանալով մենակ Եվրոպայի վրա: Գրեթե բոլոր հեղափոխությունները նույն պատմությունն են. ազնիվ ժողովուրդը պայքարում ա վեհ գաղափարների համար, բայց իրականում ԱՄՆ-ն ու Ռուսաստանը կոնկրետ երկիր դարձրել են իրենց համար կռվի դաշտ: Ուկրաինայի դեպքում մի քիչ վստահ չեմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ն էդ կարգի խառն ա, բայց որ մի հզոր ուժ կա ընդդիմության հետևում, դրանում համոզված եմ:


Էն որ գերտերությունները հաճախ են փորձում խառնվել ու իրենց օգուտը ստանալ, հայտնի փաստ է ու նաև տրամաբանական, հասկանալի: Էստեղ էլ կա երկու տարբերակ
ա) որոշել, որ մեկ ա գերտերություններն իրենց կեղտոտ ծրագրերն են առաջ տանելու ու աջդ քաշած ոչխարավարի տանը փակվես,
բ) փորձես քո ազատությունների համար պայքարել, նաև ամեն ինչ անելով երրորդ կողմերին հնարավորինս չեզոքացնելու համար:

Ազատատենչ մարդկանց ընտրությունը միշտ էլ բ-ն է:

----------

Bruno (20.02.2014), Jarre (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (21.02.2014), Գալաթեա (20.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2014), Շինարար (20.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես հարցին չեմ նայում որպես "ՄՄ թե ԵՄ"… հարցն այլս էդպես չի դրված… երկրում կա ճգնաժամ որը ստեղծվես Յանուկովիչի ընդունած որոշումից ու հիմա Յանուկովիչը ոչ թե չի նպաստում ճգնաժամի վերացմանը, այլ հլա մի բան էլ խորացնում ա ու արագ տեմպերով… ինքը պտի հեռանա…

օրակարգում արդեն ուրիշ հրատապ հարց չկա…

----------

Chuk (20.02.2014), Jarre (21.02.2014), Sagittarius (20.02.2014), Աթեիստ (21.02.2014), Գալաթեա (20.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Փորձեմ բացատրել, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ կհասկանաս:
> 
> Որովհետև Յանուկովիչը պիտի ներկայացնի իր *քաղաքացիների* կամքը, ոչ թե իր սեփականը: 
> Որովհետև առանց իր երկրի բնակչության կարծիքը հարցնելու մի օրում հրաժարվեց Եվրոպական ասոցիացիայի պայմանագրից ու ուղղությունը թեքեց Ռուսաստան:
> Որովհետև իր երկրի քաղաքացիները չորս ամիս առաջ ասին, ու՞մ ես էշի տեղ դնում, այ հայվան, մեզ մի հատ հարցրե՞լ ես, որ Պուտինի հետույքն ես մտնում ու ինքը ոչ լսեց իր քաղաքացիների կամքը, ոչ էլ բանակցությունների գնաց:
> Որովհետև հիմա օրը ցերեկով փողոցում իր քաղաքացիներին է սպանում ու էս ամենի պատասխանատվությունն ընկնում է իր ուսերին:
> 
> Հիմա ինքը կամ պիտի վերացնի ուկրաինացիների կեսից շատին, կամ հրաժարական տա, ուրիշ ելք չունի: Ու ոնց որ թե բռնել է առաջին ճանապարհը, մինչև իր գլուխը չուտեն:
> 
> Հեչ չմտածես, մի օր հերթը Սերժին էլ կհասնի:


Փորձեմ բացատրել քեզ, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ կհասկանաս: 
Ինչա նշանակում ներկայացնի քաղաքացիների կամքը? Քեզ թվումա, որ Ուկրաինայի հրապարակում ողջ ազգնա հավաքվել, հավաքվել են մարդիկ, որոնք դեմ են իշխանություններին և կան մարդկ, ովքեր դեմ են իշխանություններին ու միաժամանակ վերջինները հանցագործներ են, ովքեր այրում են շինություններ և մարդկանց: 

Ինչ վերաբերում սպանություններին, դա դեռ շատ վիճելիա: Ինտերնետում իրարամերժ նյութեր կան, ինչպես ի վնաս իշխանությունների, այնպես էլ` ի վնաս ընդդիմության: 
Կարողա ասես, որ ոստիկանությանը սպանում են գործընկեր ոստիկանները...? 

Հասարակ բան ասեմ, ավելի ճիշտ` կրկնեմ: Եթե արևմտյան եվրոպայի երկրներից մեկում կամ ամերկայում հանցագործ ընդդիմադիր մարդիկ լինեն` իշխանությունները տեղնուտեղը կձեռբակալեն, մորները կք*****:  Բայց Ուկրաինայի, Հայաստանի, Վրաստանի և այլնի պես երկրների պարագայում էտ նույն եվրոպացիք ու ամերիկացիք ասում են իշխանություններին` սայա դեմոկրատիան, հանկարծ չհամարձակվեք "ժողովրդի" (հանցագործների) վրա ձեռք բարձրացնել: 
Միթե էտքան դժվարա հասկանալը, որ էտ եվրոպացիքի ու ամերիկայի համար մարդկային կյանքը ոչ մի արժեք չունի, իրանց համար իրանց քաղաքական հարցերնա պետք: 

Ամենավերջին գրածիդ վերաբերյալ դու պետքա մտածես:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ռուսական պրոպագանդա քիչ նայի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Յանուկը Պուտինից օդանավակայան է խնդրել


Բայց բամբասոտ ա էրևում էս լուրը:

----------

Vaio (20.02.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Եվրոպական պրոպագանդա քիչ նայի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչա նշանակում ներկայացնի քաղաքացիների կամքը? Քեզ թվումա, որ Ուկրաինայի հրապարակում ողջ ազգնա հավաքվել


Իհարկե ողջ ազգը չի հավաքվել, բայց հավաքվել ա չափազանց մեծ քանակով ակտիվ հատված, որին որևէ իշխանություն իրավունք չունի բանի  տեղ չդնելու ու ասելու «չէ, իմ ասածով եմ անելու ու վերջ, քո գործը չի»:
Եթե հավաքվել ա էդքան մարդ, դա արդեն իսկ տալիս ա մեծ հավանականություն, որ ժողովրդի կեսից ավելին ա նման կերպ ուզում: Ու իշխանությունը նման դեպքերում պարտավոր ա ճկուն լինել: Պարտավոր չի կատարել ցանկությունը, բայց պարտավոր ա համապատասխան քայլեր անել: Համապատասխան քայլերը տարբեր կարղ են լինել, օրինակ ազատ հանրային լսումներ, երկու կողմի փաստարկների համապարփակ ներկայացում (մի քանի ամիս), ապա հանրաքվե: Սա միայն մի օրինակն ա:

Որ պահից որ իշխանություն ասեց «տո դու ով ես որ ասես, իմ ասածով եմ անելու», արդեն ժողովուրդն իրավունք ունի իրեն հասու բոլոր ձևերով պնդել իր կարծիքը: Ստեղ երկրորդ տեսակետ, իրականում, չի կարող լինել:

----------

Jarre (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (21.02.2014), Գալաթեա (20.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Եվրոպական պրոպագանդա քիչ նայի:


Չեմ կարող չնայել: Եվրոպան ինձ դրա համար է լիքը գրանտներ տալիս, որ Հայաստանում անբարո ու սին եվրոպական բարքեր քարոզեմ  ::}:

----------

Artgeo (21.02.2014), Chuk (20.02.2014), Jarre (21.02.2014), Mephistopheles (20.02.2014), Nihil (20.02.2014), Ruby Rue (21.02.2014), Sagittarius (20.02.2014), Vaio (20.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2014), Շինարար (20.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եվրոպական պրոպագանդա քիչ նայի:


ես իմ նորությունները հանց Կիեվից եմ ստանում… ինչ էլ որ եվրոպական պրոպագանդան ա ասում հլա մի բան էլ քիչ ա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չեմ կարող չնայել: Եվրոպան ինձ դրա համար է լիքը գրանտներ տալիս, որ Հայաստանում անբարո ու սին եվրոպական բարքեր քարոզեմ


Զազիր գրանտակեր:

----------


## Vaio

> ժողովուրդն իրավունք ունի իրեն հասու բոլոր ձևերով պնդել իր կարծիքը:


Ամերիկայի ժողովուրդը դեմ էր, որ ամերիկայի իշխանությունները հարձակվեին Իրաքի վրա, ամերիկայի ժողովուդը դեմ էր, որ հարձակվեն Սիրիայի վրա, Ֆրանսիայի ժողովուրդը դեմ էր, որ Ֆրանսիան մտներ ՆԱՏՈ .......... և այսպես շարունակ: ժողովրդին ոչ ոք չլսեց, իշխանությունները արեցին իրենց անելիքը: Բայց այդ երկրների ժողովուրդները չհելան ու չվառեցին շինություններ, ավտոմեքենաներ, իրավապահ մարդկանց մարմիններ... 
Հենց նշված պետություններն են ֆինանսավորում այլ երկրներում քաղաքական խռովոմներ` բացառապես քաղաքական շահի համար: Պարզից էլ պարզա: Բազմաթիվ օրինակներ կան: 
Իսկ այդ այլ երկրները միջին կամ ցածր կլասի երկրներն են:

----------


## Chuk

> Քեզ թվումա, որ *Ուկրաինայի հրապարակում* ողջ ազգնա հավաքվե


Ի դեպի կարգով մի դիտարկում էլ: Չգիտեմ, «Ուկրաինայի հրապարակ» ասելով նկատի ունեիր Կիևի հայտնի Մայդանը, թե չէ, բայց ուզում եմ նկատել, որ խոսքը միայն այդ Մայդանի մասին չէ: Ուկրաինայի գրեթե ողջ տարածքում են իրադարձություններ լինում, ամենուր են մարդիկ ոտքի կանգնել ու ըստ տարբեր դիտարկումների հիմա գրեթե չեն մնացել իշխանության կողմնակիցներ: Բացառությամբ ասենք Ղրիմի ու մի քանի այլ տեղի:

----------


## ivy

Vaio, դու «ժողովրդավարություն» բառի իմաստը հասկանում ե՞ս: Ընդհանրապես ծանոթ ա՞ էդ բառը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փորձեմ բացատրել քեզ, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ կհասկանաս: 
> Ինչա նշանակում ներկայացնի քաղաքացիների կամքը? …


Վայօ, այ էս նկարի մեջի սնայպերին տենում ե՞ս… այ հենց սրա համար Յանուկովիչը ոչ թե մենակ պտի հրաժարական տա, այլ նաև պտի դատվի… էն շղթան որ սկսում ա էս սնայպերով ու վերջանում ա յանուկովիչով, պտի դատվի… 

հասկացա՞ր…

----------

Նաիրուհի (21.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> ես իմ նորությունները հանց Կիեվից եմ ստանում… ինչ էլ որ եվրոպական պրոպագանդան ա ասում հլա մի բան էլ քիչ ա…


Եվ ինչ են ասում այնտեղից, պարոն Մեֆիստոֆելես, ովքեր են այրում և սպանում ոստիկաններին? 

Ինչ կարծիքի եք, եթե ոստիկան սպանեին ԱՄՆ-ում, Անգլիայում, Ֆրանսիայում, Կանադայում.... ինչ կանեին այդ սպանողին? Եվ ինչ են ասում նշվածս երկրների ղեկավարները Ուկրաինայում սպանված ոստիկանների վերաբերյալ?

----------


## Vaio

> Վայօ, այ էս նկարի մեջի սնայպերին տենում ե՞ս… այ հենց սրա համար Յանուկովիչը ոչ թե մենակ պտի հրաժարական տա, այլ նաև պտի դատվի… էն շղթան որ սկսում ա էս սնայպերով ու վերջանում ա յանուկովիչով, պտի դատվի… 
> 
> հասկացա՞ր…


Դու մենակ էտ նկարը գիտես, ուրիշ բան չգիտես, ապեր? Հասկացար?

Դե աչքերդ բացի ու ուրիշ նկարներ էլ նայի, նայի նրանք, որտեղ ոստիկաններին են սպանում: Հասկացար?

Թե ձեզ չգիտես խի միշտ թվումա, որ եթե մարդիկ են մեռնում ուրեմն երկրի նախագահնա սպանել... աբսուրդ մտածելակերպա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եվ ինչ են ասում այնտեղից, պարոն Մեֆիստոֆելես, ովքեր են այրում և սպանում ոստիկաններին? 
> 
> Ինչ կարծիքի եք, եթե ոստիկան սպանեին ԱՄՆ-ում, Անգլիայում, Ֆրանսիայում, Կանադայում.... ինչ կանեին այդ սպանողին? Եվ ինչ են ասում նշվածս երկրների ղեկավարները Ուկրաինայում սպանված ոստիկանների վերաբերյալ?


ի դժբախտություն քեզ էն մարդը որի հետ խոսում եմ պրոռուսական կողմնորոշում ուներ ու կողմ էր Յանուկովիչին ու ՄՄ-ի, բայց այլևս ոչ… 

ես իրան ավելի շատ եմ հավատում քան քեզ…

----------


## Chuk

> Ամերիկայի ժողովուրդը դեմ էր, որ ամերիկայի իշխանությունները հարձակվեին Իրաքի վրա, ամերիկայի ժողովուդը դեմ էր, որ հարձակվեն Սիրիայի վրա, Ֆրանսիայի ժողովուրդը դեմ էր, որ Ֆրանսիան մտներ ՆԱՏՈ .......... և այսպես շարունակ:


ԱՄՆ իշխանությունը գտավ ասածս ճկուն ձևը իր որոշումը հասանելի դարձնելու, նույնը Ֆրանսիայի դեպքում: Երկու դեպքերում էլ ժողովուրդները չարհամարհվեցին, իրենց չասվեց «ձեր ինչ գործն ա», այլ գնաց որոշակի գործընթաց, որոնց արդյունքն այո, շատերին չգոհացրեց, շատերին էլ բավարարեց:



> Բայց այդ երկրների ժողովուրդները չհելան ու չվառեցին շինություններ, ավտոմեքենաներ, իրավապահ մարդկանց մարմիններ...


Տգեղ  ու նենգ է իրադարձությունները նման կերպ ներկայացնելը: Ժողովուրդը խաղաղ հանրահավաք է արել, մինչև իշխանության նրանց վրա գրոհելը:



> Հենց նշված պետություններն են ֆինանսավորում այլ երկրներում քաղաքական խռովոմներ` բացառապես քաղաքական շահի համար: Պարզից էլ պարզա: Բազմաթիվ օրինակներ կան: 
> Իսկ այդ այլ երկրները միջին կամ ցածր կլասի երկրներն են:


Իմ համար էլ պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ դու թքած ունես Ուկրաինայի ժողովրդի կարծիքի վրա ու նրանց պատկերացնում կամ ներկայացնում ես իբրև հանցագործ տարրերի, մոռանալով, որ երկիրը առաջին հերթին բնակչության համար է: Մինչ այլ երկրներին մեղադրելը ու դավադրություններ փնտրելը կարելի է նայել բնակչի աչքով:

----------


## Vaio

> Vaio, դու «ժողովրդավարություն» բառի իմաստը հասկանում ե՞ս: Ընդհանրապես ծանոթ ա՞ էդ բառը:


Դու գիտես? Դե լավա:

----------


## ivy

> Դու գիտես? Դե լավա:


Դու էլ իմացի, դա դեմոկրատիան ա, ու նշանակում ա՝ ժողովուրդի կամքն ա որոշողը:

----------


## Vaio

> ի դժբախտություն քեզ էն մարդը որի հետ խոսում եմ պրոռուսական կողմնորոշում ուներ ու կողմ էր Յանուկովիչին ու ՄՄ-ի, բայց այլևս ոչ… 
> 
> ես իրան ավելի շատ եմ հավատում քան քեզ…


Հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր, դե հասկանում եմ, քեզ դա ձեռնտու չէ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Դու մենակ էտ նկարը գիտես, ուրիշ բան չգիտես, ապեր? Հասկացար?*
> 
> Դե աչքերդ բացի ու ուրիշ նկարներ էլ նայի, նայի նրանք, որտեղ ոստիկաններին են սպանում: Հասկացար?
> 
> Թե ձեզ չգիտես խի միշտ թվումա, որ եթե մարդիկ են մեռնում ուրեմն երկրի նախագահնա սպանել... աբսուրդ մտածելակերպա:


մենակ էդ նկարը հերիք ա, մնացածներն ավելի վատ իրա համար ա… նաև քո արգումենտի համար… 

էդ զորքերն ու սպանողները Նախագահին են ենթարկվում, ուղղակի և անուղղակի… բա ու՞մ մեղադրեմ… հրապարակի ժողովուրդն անզեն էր, իսկ ոստիկանները զինված… ու՞մ ես ուզում մեղադրեմ, հլա տրամաբանի…

----------


## Vaio

> Դու էլ իմացի, դա դեմոկրատիան ա, ու նշանակում ա՝ ժողովուրդի կամքն ա որոշողը:


Ժողովրդի կամքը ոստիկաններին այրելնա?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Vaio, դու «ժողովրդավարություն» բառի իմաստը հասկանում ե՞ս: Ընդհանրապես ծանոթ ա՞ էդ բառը:


Կասկածում եմ, ինքը հանրապետական ա։

----------

Նաիրուհի (21.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր, դե հասկանում եմ, քեզ դա ձեռնտու չէ...


ի՞նչ պայմաններում ոստիկան սպանեն… սենց դեպքերում ոչինչ չեն անի…

----------


## Vaio

> Տգեղ  ու նենգ է իրադարձությունները նման կերպ ներկայացնելը: Ժողովուրդը խաղաղ հանրահավաք է արել, մինչև իշխանության նրանց վրա գրոհելը:


Այո, իհարկե, շատ սրտաճմլիկ ձևակերպում էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովրդի կամքը ոստիկաններին այրելնա?


բա ոստիկանի պարտքը որն ա՞… անզեն ժողովրդին սնայպերով գլխից խփելը՞… ես քեզ փաստ եմ ասում…

----------


## Chuk

> Այո, իհարկե, շատ սրտաճմլիկ ձևակերպում էր:


Օբյեկտիվ ներկայացում էր, որը իհարկե չի բռնում Կրեմլյան ներկայացմանը:

----------


## Vaio

> Իմ համար էլ պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ դու թքած ունես Ուկրաինայի ժողովրդի կարծիքի վրա ու նրանց պատկերացնում կամ ներկայացնում ես իբրև հանցագործ տարրերի, մոռանալով, որ երկիրը առաջին հերթին բնակչության համար է: Մինչ այլ երկրներին մեղադրելը ու դավադրություններ փնտրելը կարելի է նայել բնակչի աչքով:


Իմ համար էլ պարզից պարզա, որ դու թքած ունես Ուկրաինայի ժողովրդի վրա` ի դեմս ուկրաինացի ոստիկանների: Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ ոստիկանը ես ժողովուրդ է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես Վայոյին չեմ մեղադրում… իշխանություններն ինչ որ մատուցում են, էն էլ ընդունում ու հավատում ա… մեր նման երկրներում դա տարօրինակ երևույթ չի…

----------


## Vaio

> մենակ էդ նկարը հերիք ա, մնացածներն ավելի վատ իրա համար ա… նաև քո արգումենտի համար… 
> 
> էդ զորքերն ու սպանողները Նախագահին են ենթարկվում, ուղղակի և անուղղակի… բա ու՞մ մեղադրեմ… հրապարակի ժողովուրդն անզեն էր, իսկ ոստիկանները զինված… ու՞մ ես ուզում մեղադրեմ, հլա տրամաբանի…


Դու երևի տեղյակ չես ինչա կատարվում: Մահացել են ոստիկաններ հրազենային վնասվածքներից: Էտքանը քեզ հերիք չի, որ կարծես, որ ժողովրդի մեջ մարդիկ են եղել, ովքեր զենքով են եղել: Բա կարողա ասեք, որ իրանք իրար են կրակել??????

----------


## Nihil

Ասում եք` սկզբում ԵՄի ու ՄՄի հարցն էր, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ Ի ՍԿԶԲԱՆԵ սա լրիվ ուրիշ բան էր: Ինձ թվում է` որոշ մարդիկ, ովքեր այս ամենը կազմակերպել են, պատրաստվում էին սրան դեռ վաղուց: Սա ուղղակի առիթ էր:

----------


## Vaio

> Կասկածում եմ, ինքը հանրապետական ա։


Անպատասխանատու հայտարարություն: Դու էլ ՀԱԿ ես: 

Թե ստեղ ընդունված չի իմ կարգի կարծիքներ հայտնել, պարտադիր պտի ձեր պես ընդդիմական բաներ խոսամ ?!?!?!?!

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ համար էլ պարզից պարզա, որ դու թքած ունես Ուկրաինայի ժողովրդի վրա` ի դեմս ուկրաինացի ոստիկանների: Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ ոստիկանը ես ժողովուրդ է:


Ուկրաինացի ոստիկանը էս պահին կատարում է իշխանավորի հրահանգը:
Ու ես անկեղծ ցավում եմ էդ ոստիկանի համար, ով գուցե ավելի հաճույքով կլիներ ժողովրդի կողքին:
Իսկ նրանց վրա, ովքեր տականք են ու առանց երկմտելու կկրակեն քաղաքացու վրա, իհարկե թքած ունեմ: Ու թքած ունեմ նաև այն ոչ ոստիկանի վրա, ով նենց հավեսի համար ոստիկան կսպանի, ոչ թե ինքնապաշտպանվելուց, հարկադրված, չուզելով, պատահական:

----------

Jarre (21.02.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Ես Վայոյին չեմ մեղադրում… իշխանություններն ինչ որ մատուցում են, էն էլ ընդունում ու հավատում ա… մեր նման երկրներում դա տարօրինակ երևույթ չի…


Ես էլ քեզ չեմ մեղադրում: Ինչ որ եվրոպական մամուլը, կամ ուկրաինայի ընդդիմությունը ներկայացնումա, դու էլ դա ընդունում հավատում ես, մեր նման երկրներում դա տարօրինակ երևույթ չի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու երևի տեղյակ չես ինչա կատարվում: Մահացել են ոստիկաններ հրազենային վնասվածքներից: Էտքանը քեզ հերիք չի, որ կարծես, որ ժողովրդի մեջ մարդիկ են եղել, ովքեր զենքով են եղել: Բա կարողա ասեք, որ իրանք իրար են կրակել??????


եթե սնայպերը գնդակահարում ա ցուցարարին գլխից ու սրտից բավականին մեծ հեռավորությունից (փաստ ա, BBC հաղորդագրություն, ուկրաինացի բժիշկների գնահատականն ա) ապա ցուցարարներն իրավունք ունեն պաշտանվելու… այո ունեցել են ու մեկն էլ ասել ա որ իրա որսորդական հրացանն ա բերել երբ որ տեսել ա որ ոստիկանները մարտական փամփուշտներ են օգտագործում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես էլ քեզ չեմ մեղադրում: Ինչ որ եվրոպական մամուլը, կամ ուկրաինայի ընդդիմությունը ներկայացնումա, դու էլ դա ընդունում հավատում ես, մեր նման երկրներում դա տարօրինակ երևույթ չի…


եվրոպական մամուլ գոյություն չունի… կա բրիտանական, ամերիկյան ֆրանսիական ու տարբեր երկրների… մի հատ երկիր չի… ինֆորմացիան ընդեղ իշխանությունների խողովակով չի անցնում… էդ "եվրոպական" մամուլը հաճախ հենց էդ իշխանությունների հրաժարականի պատճառն ա լինում… ալ ջազիրան եվրոպական չի… նաև ուկրաինական մամուլ ու տեղի բնակչություն… 

էսքամը քեզ հերիք ա՞… դու՞ որտեղից ես ստանում քո ինֆորմացիան…

----------

Chuk (21.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վայո, մի հատ բան ասեմ… Եվրոպան երկիր չի… Եվրոպան մի տեղից չի ղեկավարվում, այն կազմված ա տարբեր երկրներից որոնք ունեն իրենց տնտեսությունը, իշխանությունները, մամուլն ու շահերը… նրանք ուղղակի նույն արժեհամակարգն ունեն…

----------


## Vaio

> Ուկրաինացի ոստիկանը էս պահին կատարում է իշխանավորի հրահանգը:
> Ու ես անկեղծ ցավում եմ էդ ոստիկանի համար, ով գուցե ավելի հաճույքով կլիներ ժողովրդի կողքին:
> Իսկ նրանց վրա, ովքեր տականք են ու առանց երկմտելու կկրակեն քաղաքացու վրա, իհարկե թքած ունեմ: Ու թքած ունեմ նաև այն ոչ ոստիկանի վրա, ով նենց հավեսի համար ոստիկան կսպանի, ոչ թե ինքնապաշտպանվելուց, հարկադրված, չուզելով, պատահական:


Ես ուրախ եմ, որ քո կարծիքը ծայրահեղական չի` ի տարբերություն այլ անձանց: 
Ուզում եմ նշել, եթե հարցը ինքնապաշտպանվելունա վերաբերում, ապա նույն հաջողությամբ բոլորն էլ կարող են ինքնապաշտպանվել, այդ թվում ոստիկանը: 

Թող տպավորություն չստեղծվի, որ ես ստեղ ոստիկաններին եմ պաշտպանում, բայց ես նաև կողմ չեմ միակողմանի մոտեցմանը, որը իրականացվում է մեծ մասի կողմից այս թեմայում: Պետքա և մի կողմը նշվի, և մյուս կողմը, և լավը, և վատը...

Լիքը կադրեր կան, որտեղ ոստիկանները բացառապես պաշտպանվում են, իսկ ժողովուրդը դաժանորեն դուբինկեքով ծեծումա, ուրա ստեղ միտինգ? Ուրա ստեղ պայքար? Սա, մեղմ ասաց, հանցագործությունա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> եթե սնայպերը գնդակահարում ա ցուցարարին գլխից ու սրտից բավականին մեծ հեռավորությունից (փաստ ա, BBC հաղորդագրություն, ուկրաինացի բժիշկների գնահատականն ա) ապա ցուցարարներն իրավունք ունեն պաշտանվելու… այո ունեցել են ու մեկն էլ ասել ա որ իրա որսորդական հրացանն ա բերել երբ որ տեսել ա որ ոստիկանները մարտական փամփուշտներ են օգտագործում…


Դե բա չպետք ա էլի բերեր: Ժողովրդի ձեռին հրացանն ի՞նչ գործ ունի: Բա որ հանկարծ կրակի: Հանկարծ կարող ա սպանելու թույլտվություն ստացածները տեսնեն, որ ոչխարի հոտ չի դեմները: Որ իրանց կրակածը կարա հետ գա իրանց վրա: 
Բա եղա՞վ տենց:

----------

Jarre (21.02.2014), Mephistopheles (21.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2014), Վիշապ (21.02.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> դու՞ որտեղից ես ստանում քո ինֆորմացիան…


Ես աշխատում եմ տարբեր տեղերից կարդալ ինֆորմացիան, որպեսզի միակողմանի պատկերացում չկազմեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե բա չպետք ա էլի բերեր: Ժողովրդի ձեռին հրացանն ի՞նչ գործ ունի: Բա որ հանկարծ կրակի: Հանկարծ կարող ա սպանելու թույլտվություն ստացածները տեսնեն, որ ոչխարի հոտ չի դեմները: Որ իրանց կրակածը կարա հետ գա իրանց վրա: 
> Բա եղա՞վ տենց:


ավելի վատ բաներ էլ կան… քարով են խփում… իսկ մենք բոլորս գիտենք որ քարի մեջ արուն կա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես աշխատում եմ տարբեր տեղերից կարդալ ինֆորմացիան, որպեսզի միակողմանի պատկերացում չկազմեմ:


օրինակ ասա մի հատ… կներես, մի հատ չէ, մի քիչ շատ…

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ուրախ եմ, որ քո կարծիքը ծայրահեղական չի` ի տարբերություն այլ անձանց: 
> Ուզում եմ նշել, եթե հարցը ինքնապաշտպանվելունա վերաբերում, ապա նույն հաջողությամբ բոլորն էլ կարող են ինքնապաշտպանվել, այդ թվում ոստիկանը: 
> 
> Թող տպավորություն չստեղծվի, որ ես ստեղ ոստիկաններին եմ պաշտպանում, բայց ես նաև կողմ չեմ միակողմանի մոտեցմանը, որը իրականացվում է մեծ մասի կողմից այս թեմայում: Պետքա և մի կողմը նշվի, և մյուս կողմը, և լավը, և վատը...
> 
> Լիքը կադրեր կան, որտեղ ոստիկանները բացառապես պաշտպանվում են, իսկ ժողովուրդը դաժանորեն դուբինկեքով ծեծումա, ուրա ստեղ միտինգ? Ուրա ստեղ պայքար? Սա, մեղմ ասաց, հանցագործությունա:


Այդ դեպքում հարց. ինքդ ծայրահեղական չե՞ս:
Չե՞ս տեսել կադրեր, թե ոնց ա ոստիկանությունը սատկացնում անպաշտպան քաղաքացուն:
Ո՞ր տիպի կադրերն են ավելի շատ: Ո՞րն է ավելի շատ:

Անկեղծ պատասխանիր այդ հարցին  ու ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկնի, թե ինչու են գիտակից ու տրամաբանող մարդկանց մեծ մասը մեղադրում իշխանությանը, ոչ թե իր իրավունքի համար պայքարող քաղաքացուն:

----------

Գալաթեա (21.02.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Այդ դեպքում հարց. ինքդ ծայրահեղական չե՞ս:
> Չե՞ս տեսել կադրեր, թե ոնց ա ոստիկանությունը սատկացնում անպաշտպան քաղաքացուն:
> Ո՞ր տիպի կադրերն են ավելի շատ: Ո՞րն է ավելի շատ:
> 
> Անկեղծ պատասխանիր այդ հարցին  ու ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկնի, թե ինչու են գիտակից ու տրամաբանող մարդկանց մեծ մասը մեղադրում իշխանությանը, ոչ թե իր իրավունքի համար պայքարող քաղաքացուն:


1. Ոչ: 2. Քո ասացն էլ եմ տեսել, բայց պատկաերացրու ավելի շատ տեսելեմ քաղաքացիների կողմից լկտիություն: 

Դե ես էլ հենց էտ եմ  ասում: Ուրա ստեղ պայքար,եթե վառում են, ջարդում են, փշրում են, սպանում են, ինչ պայքարի մասին խոսք կարող է լինել: 
Դու հիշի նոր վախտերը երբ մարդիկ ոստիկաններին դուբինկեքով ծեծում էին, ոստիկանները բացառձակապես չեին խփում միայն պաշտպանվում էին,ավելի ճիշտ` ծեծ էին ուտում: Բնականաբար, չի բացառվում, որ ոստիկաններից ասենք երկու-երեքը մի քանի քաղաքացու ծեծել են: Դու քո վրա վերցրու, որ քո վրա քար նետեն, բենզինով այրվող շիշ շպռտեն,դուբինկով խփեն` ինչ պտի անես, պարզա որ դու էլ պտի մի բան անես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վայո, այ ստեղ մի հատ 2.43 րոպեանոց վիդեո կա… կարա՞ս մի հատ նկարագրես թե ինչ ես տեսնում…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եվ ինչ են ասում այնտեղից, պարոն Մեֆիստոֆելես, ովքեր են այրում և սպանում ոստիկաններին? 
> 
> Ինչ կարծիքի եք, եթե ոստիկան սպանեին ԱՄՆ-ում, Անգլիայում, Ֆրանսիայում, Կանադայում.... ինչ կանեին այդ սպանողին? Եվ ինչ են ասում նշվածս երկրների ղեկավարները Ուկրաինայում սպանված ոստիկանների վերաբերյալ?


ԱՄՆ–ում ժողովդրի մեծ մասը զինված ա ու բոլոր մեղսունակ քաղաքացիները ունեն զենք կրելու իրավունք։ ԱՄՆ–ի ժողովուրդը որ նման ձևի բունտ արեց, ԱՄՆ–ի կառավարությունը իր ժողովդրին զենքով դիմադրելու շանս չունի, ժողովուրդը սամասուդ կանի *սաղ* ոստիկաններին։ Հետևաբար նման իրավիճակ ԱՄՆ–ում չի կարող ստեղծվել։ Հիմա Յանուկավիչի հույսն այն է, որ ըմբոստացողների գերակշիռ մասը զենք չունեն, իսկ ինքը ալֆա1 ալֆա2 զորքեր ունի։ Եթե Ուկրաինայի ժողովուրդը զենք կրելու իրավունք ունենար այնպես, ինչպես ԱՄՆ–ինը, ապա Յանուկովիչը վաղուց ռադ էր եղել երկրից։ 
Բոլոր այն կարծիքները, թե կարելի է ցանկացած ժամանակ ժողովրդին ուղղորդել ու հեղափոխություն անել ցանկացած երկրում, ֆուֆլո են։ Բոլոր այն կարծիքները, թե կարելի է կաշառքով հազար հոգուց ավելի հավաքել ու երկրում քաոս ստեղծել, ֆուֆլո են։ Եթե հեղափոխություն անելու թեմա իշխանությունները չստեղծեն, ժողովուրդը հեղափոխություն չի անի, եթե նույնիսկ զենք ու փող տաս։ Բոլոր քաոսային իրավիճակների պատասխանատուները միմիայն իշխանություններն են, որոնք լավ չեն կառավարում, հավատ չեն ներշնչում, անկեղծ չեն, ու լիքը կասկածելի գործողություններ են անում։ Նման իրավիճակներում դրսի ուժերը կարող են ընդդիմությանը ֆինանսավորել ու լրացուցիչ ապակայունացնել իրավիճակը, բայց դրա մեղավորը մեկա իշխանություններն են։

----------

Chuk (21.02.2014), Jarre (21.02.2014), Sagittarius (21.02.2014), Գալաթեա (21.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2014), Շինարար (21.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> 1. Ոչ: 2. Քո ասացն էլ եմ տեսել, բայց պատկաերացրու ավելի շատ տեսելեմ քաղաքացիների կողմից լկտիություն: 
> 
> Դե ես էլ հենց էտ եմ  ասում: Ուրա ստեղ պայքար,եթե վառում են, ջարդում են, փշրում են, սպանում են, ինչ պայքարի մասին խոսք կարող է լինել: 
> Դու հիշի նոր վախտերը երբ մարդիկ ոստիկաններին դուբինկեքով ծեծում էին, ոստիկանները բացառձակապես չեին խփում միայն պաշտպանվում էին,ավելի ճիշտ` ծեծ էին ուտում: Բնականաբար, չի բացառվում, որ ոստիկաններից ասենք երկու-երեքը մի քանի քաղաքացու ծեծել են: Դու քո վրա վերցրու, որ քո վրա քար նետեն, բենզինով այրվող շիշ շպռտեն,դուբինկով խփեն` ինչ պտի անես, պարզա որ դու էլ պտի մի բան անես:


ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՎՈՒՄ ԵՆ  :Smile: 
Ընդամենը:

Իսկ սա չտեսնողի հետ այլևս խոսելիք չունեմ: Ոչ թե որտև վերևից եմ նայում կամ նման բան, այլ որտև ակնհայտորեն մնալու ենք հակադիր կարծիքներում:

Հաղթանա՛կ ուկրաինացիներին:

----------


## Vaio

> Հաղթանա՛կ ուկրաինացիներին:


Հաղթանակ Ուդառ-ին ու Յացենյուկին:  :Wink:    (ընդամենը իշխանության պայքար է)

----------


## Mephistopheles

http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/20/world/...html?hpt=wo_c1

----------


## Artgeo

Նկատե՞լ եք, ինչքան ա նման Կրեմլի հեռուստաալիքների տոնը 2008 թվականի փետրվար-մարտի Հայաստանի հետ կապված տոնին:

"Բոեվիկի զախվածիլի... Պրավոօխրանիծելնիե օրգանի զաշիշալիս"

Նույնն էլ Հ1-ով էր, հատապտուղի գրառումներում էր... ԿԳԲ...

----------

Chuk (21.02.2014), Jarre (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (21.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

This just in… preliminary deal is reached with EU opposition and presidency…

----------


## Artgeo

էս էլ Ուկրայինայի ԿԳԲ-ի շները, նայեք, ինչքան նման են հայաստանյան կգբշնիկական շներին...

----------

Chuk (21.02.2014), Jarre (21.02.2014), Արէա (21.02.2014), Գալաթեա (21.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դիպուկահարների եթերի ձայնագրությունը 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IcM...e_gdata_player

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Սուրեն Սահակյանի ստատուսը (ինչքան գիտեմ՝ հիմա Կիևում է)




> Վերջին նորություններից․ Դե որ ռեգիոնալները անվերապահ կապիտուլյացիայի գնացին, դա, երևի գիտեք, ընդհանուր պատկերն էլ, ում հետաքրքիր ա, պարզ ա։ Փողոցներում շուտով ոստիկաններ չեն լինի ու սա կարելի ա համարել Ուկրաինայի ազատագրման շատ ցավոտ, բայց մենակ առաջին քայլը։ Ընդդիմադիր կուսակցություններից մեկը հանդես ա եկել առաջարկով արգելել յանուկովիչի ու կոմունիստական կուսակցությունները ու ցրել դրանց խմբակցությունները ռադայում։ Բայց ես հատկանշական երկու դեպքի մասին գրեմ, որ դեռ մամուլում չկա։ Մինչև ռադայի որոշում կայացնելը հայտնաբերվել ու չեզոքացվել ա շտաբը, որտեղից ղեկավարվում էին մայդանի վրա հարձակումները։ Վաղը վիդեոն կհայտնվի յութուբում։ Հաջորդը իրականում շատ տխուր պատմություն ա… Մայդանի ինքնապաշտպանական ջոկատներից մնացել էին 35-40-ը։ Դրանցից ձևավորվել էր մի հարյուրյակ՝ էլիտարը, որտեղ մտել էին առավել համարձակները, ուժեղները, մի խոսքով՝ լավագույնները։ Վերջին երկու օրվա ընթացքում ամենաթեժ կետերում կռվելուց հետո էդ հարյուրյակից մնացել են հրամանատարն ու ևս 4 հոգի։ Ռադայի որոշումից հետո հրամանատարը բարձրացել ա բեմ, ասել, որ իրա պատերազմը վերջացավ, վերցրել ա մնացած 4 հոգուն ու գնացել են տուն։ Քանի՞ խեղված ճակատագրերի գնով էդ եզը փորձեց մնալ իր աթոռին… դա սրանից հետո ո՞նց ա ապրելու։ Ո՞նց են էդ 5 հոգին ապրելու, որ 95 հարազատ կորցրեցին 2 օրում։ Սա ողբերգություն ա։

----------

Jarre (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (21.02.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

ՖԲ-ից
Սենց մտածողներ էր էլ կան...
Ինչ որ Լևոն շիրինյանի էր խոսացրել, ինչ-որ լրագրողիկ ու բերել ֆեյսբուկում ռեկլամ էր անում: 
Էս էդ Լևոնի խոսացածն ա:

Ռադիոյից

Էս էլ իրա խոսացնողի քոմենթն ա ֆբ-ում, նյութը դնելուց առաջ:

Haykuhi Minasyan
Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր չեն կարողանում «մարսել» Մայդանի ողբերգությունը, հիշեցնեմ, որ Ուկրաինան երբեք չի եղել և չի լինի Հայաստանի բարեկամը: 90-ականերին ադրբեջանցիների ինքնաթիռներն օդ էին բարձրացնում ուկրաինացի օդաչուները, մեզ վրա կրակում էին Ուկրաինայից բերված տանկերից: Եթե դա համարում եք անցյալ, ապա ևս մեկ անգամ հիշեցնեմ, որ Ուկրաինան հակահայկական ՎՈՒԱՄ կազմակերպության անդամ է, և հնարավոր պատերազմի դեպքում նույն սցենարն է կրկնվելու:

Ստեղ էլ քոմենթներն են:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> ՖԲ-ից
> Սենց մտածողներ էր էլ կան...
> Ինչ որ Լևոն շիրինյանի էր խոսացրել, ինչ-որ լրագրողիկ ու բերել ֆեյսբուկում ռեկլամ էր անում: 
> Էս էդ Լևոնի խոսացածն ա:
> 
> Ռադիոյից
> 
> Էս էլ իրա խոսացնողի քոմենթն ա ֆբ-ում, նյութը դնելուց առաջ:
> 
> ...


օրիորդ Հայկուհի Մինասյանն ավելի ոգևորված էր պաշտպանում Շիրինյանին, քան ինքն իրեն կպաշտպաներ  :Smile:  Ու ընդհանրապես, իրականում էդ մարդու ասածի մեխն էդ հատվածը չէր. Հայկուհու կողմից հենց դա որպես նկարագրություն դնելը լրագրողական ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ ու լայք/քլիք հավաքող մոտեցում էր։  :Bad: 
Իսկ Շիրինյանն իրականում *էդքան էլ* ահավոր չէր, բայց մեկ է՝ շատ վատն էր, շատ։

----------

Գալաթեա (21.02.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> օրիորդ Հայկուհի Մինասյանն ավելի ոգևորված էր պաշտպանում Շիրինյանին, քան ինքն իրեն կպաշտպաներ  Ու ընդհանրապես, իրականում էդ մարդու ասածի մեխն էդ հատվածը չէր. Հայկուհու կողմից հենց դա որպես նկարագրություն դնելը լրագրողական ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ ու լայք/քլիք հավաքող մոտեցում էր։ 
> Իսկ Շիրինյանն իրականում *էդքան էլ* ահավոր չէր, բայց մեկ է՝ շատ վատն էր, շատ։


Լիլ, բա ինձ հենց էդ Հայկուհի կոչվածի մատուցումը նողկալի ու եղկելի թվաց, Շինոյիս ականջը կանչի...
էդ դիշովի լայքահավաքությունը: Շակալի պես արյունի վրա են գնում...
Թե չէ Շիրինյանն ինչ, բիձա ա էլի, հայ-հայը գնացած, վայ-վայը մնացած: Էն ինչ հայաթում կիսաջարդած նստարանին նստած հարևան բիձեքին ա ասել կերկերուն ձայնով, շանս ա ձեռնարկվել ռադիոեթերում ասի: Ինչի չէ որ:

----------

Նաիրուհի (21.02.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, Հայաստանը պիտի ձգտի կարգավորել հարաբերությունները հարևանների հետ
http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/comments/view/95270

հ.գ. Լևոնի ականջը կանչի...

----------


## Chuk

Հայի մի տեսակ կա, ում համար ուկրաինացու մենակ ծիտ աղջիկն ա լավը  :Bad:

----------

Vardik! (21.02.2014), Ձայնալար (21.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Կրեմլ-ը երբեմն խնդալու վրիպակներ ա ունենում:

Էս ռեպորտաժում, ուղիղ եթեր, սխալվել ու խոսքը տվել են Ղրիմի էն պատգամավորին, որն իրենց շահեկան բան չի ասում: Ստիպված կեսից կտրել են.

----------

Bruno (21.02.2014), Jarre (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (21.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2014), Շինարար (21.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Քիչ առաջ Ուկրաինայի նախագահ Վիկտոր Յանուկովիչը իր պաշտոնական կայքում հրապարակել է Ուկրաինայի ժողովորդին ուղղված ուղերձը:
> 
> Ստորեւ ներկայացնում ենք Յանուկովիչի ուղերձն ամբողջությամբ.
> 
> «Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,
> 
> այս ողբերգական օրերին, երբ Ուկրաինան այսպիսի ծանր կորուստներ է կրել, երբ մարդիկ են զոհվել բարիկադների երկու կողմից, զոհվածների լուսավոր հիշատակի առաջ իմ պարտքն եմ համարում հայտարարել՝ չկա ավելի կարեւոր բան, քան մարդկային կյանքը, եւ չկան այնպիսի քայլեր, որոնք մենք միասին չպետք է անենք՝ Ուկրաինայում խաղաղությունը վերականգնելու համար:
> 
> Ես հայտարարում եմ այն քայլերի մասին, որոնք պետք է կատարել՝ անդորրը վերականգնելու եւ հետագա զոհերից խուսափելու համար:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/25180.h....uOngAQE3.dpuf


Իհարկե էդ «ես նախաձեռնում եմ» պահը խնդալու ա, բայց դե:

----------

Bruno (21.02.2014), Jarre (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (21.02.2014), Ձայնալար (21.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/25180.h....uOngAQE3.dpuf
> 
> 
> Իհարկե էդ «ես նախաձեռնում եմ» պահը խնդալու ա, բայց դե:



Հեսա ասել էի, հա՜  :Angry2:  Անասուն։

----------

Chuk (21.02.2014), Vardik! (21.02.2014), Աթեիստ (21.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Կրեմլ-ը երբեմն խնդալու վրիպակներ ա ունենում:
> 
> Էս ռեպորտաժում, ուղիղ եթեր, սխալվել ու խոսքը տվել են Ղրիմի էն պատգամավորին, որն իրենց շահեկան բան չի ասում: Ստիպված կեսից կտրել են.


Նայեցի սա Յուքոմով։ Դե հա, սա խնդալու էր, բայց սրան նախորդող ու հաջորդող ռեպորտաժներն ուղղակի ահավոր էին։ Հատկապես նախորդը, որում լրագրողը «իադարձությունների կենտրոնից» նենց էր խոսում, ոնց որ ցուցարարները եսիմ ինչ զինված գազաններ են։
«Մի քիչ առաջ մեր օպերատորի աչքից մի սմ հեռավորությամբ ռետինե փամփուշտ անցավ, ու ինքն ասում է, որ դա միայն բարիկադների կողմից կարող էր գալ։ Ստեղ ոչ մեկն անվտանգ չի, սաղի վրա կրակում են, չեն նայում՝ լրագրող ես, թե չէ։ Կոնսերվատորիայում բուժկետ են հիմնել ու պաշտպանում են ծայրահեղականները. էնտեղ կարող ես մտնել մենակ եթե ծայրահեղականներից ես կամ ծանր վիրավոր։ Էնտեղ են տանում Բերկուտի հետ* բախումների* ժամանակ վիրավորվածներին»։ 
Ու սենց եսիմ ինչքան։
Մենակ մնում է աղոթել, որ սրանց հեռուստադիտողներն էդքան անուղեղ չլինեն։

----------

Chuk (21.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Մենակ մնում է աղոթել, որ սրանց հեռուստադիտողներն էդքան անուղեղ չլինեն։


Լիքն են էդ կուտն ուտողները, քո ասած՝ անուղեղները:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էլի թռնելու եք դեմքիս, բայց... http://www.tert.am/blog/?p=9744

----------

Jarre (21.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հայի մի տեսակ կա, ում համար ուկրաինացու մենակ ծիտ աղջիկն ա լավը


Արտ ջան, էս էլ հատուկ իրենց համար  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (21.02.2014), Շինարար (21.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Էլի թռնելու եք դեմքիս, բայց... http://www.tert.am/blog/?p=9744


Բյուր ջան, կներես, չեմ ուզում անձնականացնել, բայց նաև գիտեմ, որ Իշխանյանները միշտ էլ սիրել են տարբերվել ու յուրօրինակ երևալ, նենց որ չի հետաքրքրում, չեմ կարդա  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, կներես, չեմ ուզում անձնականացնել, բայց նաև գիտեմ, որ Իշխանյանները միշտ էլ սիրել են տարբերվել ու յուրօրինակ երևալ, նենց չի հետաքրքրում, չեմ կարդա


Մի կարդա, Արտ ջան, դե խելոք մարդիկ անկախ ամեն ինչից տարբերվում են  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (21.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Էլի թռնելու եք դեմքիս, բայց... http://www.tert.am/blog/?p=9744


Չեմ սիրում «Սաղ հիմար են, ես՝ խելոք. պետք է սրանց ցույց տալ՝ որը որից հետո է» ոգով հոդված-վերլուծականներ։
Կներես, Բյուր։ Անաչառ չէր գրված։ Եթե անգամ բոլոր բերված փաստերը ճիշտ են, գրողի վերաբերմունքն էն կարգի է բղավում տողերի միջից, որ կարդալ չես ուզում (թեև ես կարդացի)։

Իսկ էդ հին ու փորձված հնարքը, որ վերջերս ով չի ալարում՝ կիրառում է (այն է՝ գտնել քլնգման ենթակա կողմի պատմության կամ ասածների մեջ հայերի հանդեպ գործած որևէ վատ բան), միայն հակառակ տրամադրվածություն է առաջացնում։
Հա, մենք գիտենք նաև, որ Արցախյան պատերազմի ժամանակ հարյուրավոր չէ, հազարավոր ու միլիոնավոր ուկրաինացիներ փողով կռվում էին Ադրբեջանի կողմից, հետո՞։

----------

Chuk (21.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Ես էլ կարդացի ամեն դեպքում, մտածեցի, որ սիրուն չի վերաբերմունք գրել, առանց կարդալու: «Կարդա՛, տե՛ս, գուցե սխալվե՞լ ես», - մտածեցի:

Չէի սխալվել: Խիստ միակողմանի հոդված ու կեղծ հոդված էր: Սկսած ասենք էս տողերից. ««Հերոս ժողովուրդ» կարդում եմ ֆբ-ում: Ո՞ւր է հերոսությունը, փնտրում եմ, եթե հերոս տեսա էս երկու օրերի ընթացքում, գուբերնատոր Բաշկալենկոն է, ով «ժողովրդի կամքը» չկատարեց:» Ինչու՞ է կեղծ, որտև նույն մարդու համար 96-ին ԱԺ գրոհող ու ԱԺ նախագահ ծեծող ժողովուրդը «հերոս ժողովուրդ» էր, իսկ էստեղ արդեն չէ, դերերը փոխվում են, երկակի արժեքներ, այսպես ասած:

Ու ուկրաինայի ժողովրդին էլ մի հակահայ ու չգիտեմ ինչ պիտակ է կպցվում, բոլորին գցում է նույն վագոնի մեջ ու «թշնամի հանում»: Խիստ կողմնապահ հոդված էր, որտեղ ուկրաինայի նախագահը անմեղ հրեշտակիկ էր, որը ընդամենը խելոք սպասում է իր ժամկետի ավարտին, բայց քխ ֆաշիստներն իրեն սադրեցին: Դեպքերի կատարյալ խեղաթյուրում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (21.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2014), Վիշապ (21.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Իսկ էդ հին ու փորձված հնարքը, որ վերջերս ով չի ալարում՝ կիրառում է (այն է՝ գտնել քլնգման ենթակա կողմի պատմության կամ ասածների մեջ հայերի հանդեպ գործած որևէ վատ բան), միայն հակառակ տրամադրվածություն է առաջացնում։
> Հա, մենք գիտենք նաև, որ Արցախյան պատերազմի ժամանակ հարյուրավոր չէ, հազարավոր ու միլիոնավոր ուկրաինացիներ փողով կռվում էին Ադրբեջանի կողմից, հետո՞։


Ընդ որում, եթե մեկ այլ հանգամանքում ես որևէ մեկի դեմ վատ վերաբերմունքս արտահայտեի նման փաստարկով, չեմ կասկածում, որ հենց դու, Բյուր, կմեղադրեիր ինձ ֆաշիզմի կամ նացիոնալիզմի մեջ ու կասեիր, որ աշխարհը հայերով չի սկսվում ու ավարտվում, անցյալն էլ անցյալ է, էն էլ՝ նախորդ դարի առաջին կեսի անցյալը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ սիրում «Սաղ հիմար են, ես՝ խելոք. պետք է սրանց ցույց տալ՝ որը որից հետո է» ոգով հոդված-վերլուծականներ։
> Կներես, Բյուր։ Անաչառ չէր գրված։ Եթե անգամ բոլոր բերված փաստերը ճիշտ են, գրողի վերաբերմունքն էն կարգի է բղավում տողերի միջից, որ կարդալ չես ուզում (թեև ես կարդացի)։
> 
> Իսկ էդ հին ու փորձված հնարքը, որ վերջերս ով չի ալարում՝ կիրառում է (այն է՝ գտնել քլնգման ենթակա կողմի պատմության կամ ասածների մեջ հայերի հանդեպ գործած որևէ վատ բան), միայն հակառակ տրամադրվածություն է առաջացնում։
> Հա, մենք գիտենք նաև, որ Արցախյան պատերազմի ժամանակ հարյուրավոր չէ, հազարավոր ու միլիոնավոր ուկրաինացիներ փողով կռվում էին Ադրբեջանի կողմից, հետո՞։


Լիլ, պատմությունը նրա համար ա, որ դրանից բան սովորես, հասկանաս, որ եթե նմանատիպ բան էլի անես, հետևանքները մոտավորապես ինչ կլինեն: Քո կարծիքով ինչու՞ Եվրոպայում այլևս երբեք ֆաշիստ առաջնորդ չի ընտրվում: Որովհետև մարդիկ դաս են քաղել, ոչ մի դեպքում թույլ չեն տա, որ պատմությունը կրկնվի:

Իսկ հայերը որ ուրախանում են Ուկրաինայի հեղափոխությունից, իրանց հարց չե՞ն տալիս՝ հայերիս ինչո՞վ ա դա ձեռ տալու: Այ էդ հարցն ա ստեղ բարձրացված: Ու հաշվի առնելով, որ Սվոբոդա կուսակցությունը ծայրահեղ աջ ա (այսինքն՝ ֆաշիստ են), կարելի ա ասել, որ Ուկրաինայի հայերին ոչ մի լավ բան չի սպասվի, եթե իրանք գան իշխանության: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ուկրաինական լրատվամիջոցների լուրերը որպես հալած յուղ ընդունելուց առաջ մի քիչ փորփրեք, տեսեք՝ ով ով ա: Էս ձեզ Սվոբոդա կուսակցության պաշտոնական էջը, որտեղ գրեթե բաց տեքստով ասվում ա, որ իրանք ֆաշիստ են. http://en.svoboda.org.ua/about/history/

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդ որում, եթե մեկ այլ հանգամանքում ես որևէ մեկի դեմ վատ վերաբերմունքս արտահայտեի նման փաստարկով, չեմ կասկածում, որ հենց դու, Բյուր, կմեղադրեիր ինձ ֆաշիզմի կամ նացիոնալիզմի մեջ ու կասեիր, որ աշխարհը հայերով չի սկսվում ու ավարտվում, անցյալն էլ անցյալ է, էն էլ՝ նախորդ դարի առաջին կեսի անցյալը։


Լիլ, ես քեզ ֆաշիզմի մեջ չեմ մեղադրում, ֆաշիստները էնտեղ են՝ մայդանում, խառնված լիքը ուրիշ տեսակի մարդկանց հետ: Չէ, չէի ասի տենց, որովհետև պատմությունից սովորել ա պետք: Ինչքան լավ ես իմանում պատմություն, էնքան լավ ես հասկանում ներկան: Ու ես սա ասում եմ որպես մի մարդ, որը շատ վատ գիտի պատմություն:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ հայերը որ ուրախանում են Ուկրաինայի հեղափոխությունից, իրանց հարց չե՞ն տալիս՝ հայերիս ինչո՞վ ա դա ձեռ տալու:


ՄՄ-ի վերացում, Կրեմլի ու ԿԳԲ-ի էլ ավելի թուլացում: 

Ո՞վ ա դեմ էս ամենին  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (21.02.2014), Գալաթեա (21.02.2014), Ձայնալար (21.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (21.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> ՄՄ-ի վերացում, Կրեմլի ու ԿԳԲ-ի էլ ավելի թուլացում: 
> 
> Ո՞վ ա դեմ էս ամենին


+ Սերժիկի վախենալ
+ Ժողովրդի ոգևորվել

----------

Գալաթեա (21.02.2014), Ձայնալար (21.02.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իսկ հայերը որ ուրախանում են Ուկրաինայի հեղափոխությունից, իրանց հարց չե՞ն տալիս՝ հայերիս ինչո՞վ ա դա ձեռ տալու: Այ էդ հարցն ա ստեղ բարձրացված:


Բյուր, հենց մենակ նրանով, որ Յանուկովիչի հրաժարականի դեպքում էս բանդեռլոգները կտեսնեն, որ էդ իրանց լափն ու արյունոտ վաստակը վեչնի չի, մի օր բգներին կանգնելու տարբերակ կա:
Մեր քաքի մեջ լինելու հիմնական պատճառն էն ա, որ սրանք համոզված են իրանց անպարտելիության ու անպատժելիության մեջ:

Վատ կլինի՞, որ դա կոտրվի:

----------

Chuk (21.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինձ մի բան ա հետաքրքիր ասենք որ Վայոն ու Չամիչը էս վիդյոն նայում են ի՞նչ են զգում։ 





Կարող եմ փորձեմ գուշակել‎։ «Չար տեռորիստները կրակեցին իրենք իրենց, հիմա էլ շուխուր են անում պուպուշ ոստիկաններին մեղադրում են»

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Այ սենց խրոխտ են թաղի խուժանը





ու այ սենց քաքում են տակներն ու կուռկուռի ձագ դառնում երբ բռնվում են

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovich announced early elections and a return to the 2004 constitution on Friday in a bid to end the deadly crisis that has gripped the country. All eyes are now on the reactions on the street to the deal. 

France24.com

բյուր, եթե քե ասածով լիներ վաղաժամկետ ընտրություններ չպիտի լինեին,, բայց յանուկովիչը համաձայնվել ա...

----------


## Ambrosine

Հենց նոր Ռադան ընդունեց օրենք` 2004թ. Սահմանադրությանը վերադառնալու մասին (ոչ մի դեմ ձայն):

----------

Ձայնալար (21.02.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մենակ մնում է աղոթել, որ սրանց հեռուստադիտողներն էդքան անուղեղ չլինեն։


Ձեզ հետ խոսում է իրենց հեռուստադիտողներից մեկը  :Jpit: :

Իրականում հեռուստաալիքը չի կարող ուղեղ լվանալ, սա փորձած է  :Jpit: : Ամսի 18-19-ից ես ամբողջ օրն եմ այդ ալիքը դիտում, Ղրիմի պատգամավորի հեռախոսազրույցն էլ ուղիղ եթերով էի լսում: Ուկրաինայում տեղի ունեցողը ուղիղ եթերով ներկայացնում են, հետաքրքիր տեղեկատվություն մատուցում են, բայց ամենահետաքրքիրը այստեղ, իհարկե, ռուսական դիրքորոշումը իմանալն է, որը էապես կարող էր ազդել զարգացումների վրա: Եվրոպական կամ ամերիկյան ոչ մի հեռուստաալիքով չտեսա Լավրովի հայտարարությունները, Մեդվեևի հրավիրած կառավարության և Պուտինի հրավիրած ազգային անվտանգության նիստերը... նույնիսկ ռուսական ալֆայի վետերանների ասոցիացիայի նախագահն է խոսել: Իրենց խոսքերը բավականին լույս են սփռում շատ գործընթացների վրա: Եթե խորքային ուզում եք ռուսական դիրքորոշմանը ծանոթանալ, ուրեմն խորհուրդ կտամ դիտել այդ հեռուստաալիքը:

----------

Ձայնալար (21.02.2014)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձեզ հետ խոսում է իրենց հեռուստադիտողներից մեկը :
> 
> Իրականում հեռուստաալիքը չի կարող ուղեղ լվանալ, սա փորձած է : Ամսի 18-19-ից ես ամբողջ օրն եմ այդ ալիքը դիտում, Ղրիմի պատգամավորի հեռախոսազրույցն էլ ուղիղ եթերով էի լսում: Ուկրաինայում տեղի ունեցողը ուղիղ եթերով ներկայացնում են, հետաքրքիր տեղեկատվություն մատուցում են, բայց ամենահետաքրքիրը այստեղ, իհարկե, ռուսական դիրքորոշումը իմանալն է, որը էապես կարող էր ազդել զարգացումների վրա: Եվրոպական կամ ամերիկյան ոչ մի հեռուստաալիքով չտեսա Լավրովի հայտարարությունները, Մեդվեևի հրավիրած կառավարության և Պուտինի հրավիրած ազգային անվտանգության նիստերը... նույնիսկ ռուսական ալֆայի վետերանների ասոցիացիայի նախագահն է խոսել: Իրենց խոսքերը բավականին լույս են սփռում շատ գործընթացների վրա: Եթե խորքային ուզում եք ռուսական դիրքորոշմանը ծանոթանալ, ուրեմն խորհուրդ կտամ դիտել այդ հեռուստաալիքը:


Մեկ էլ եթե ամուր ներվեր ունեք, ես, օրինակ, չեմ կարում:

----------

Chuk (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեկ էլ եթե ամուր ներվեր ունեք, ես, օրինակ, չեմ կարում:


Հա, ես նման խնդիր չունեմ  :Jpit: :


Ես չգիտեի, որ Հայաստանում Յանուկովիչի անվան հրապարակ կա`

Սպիտակում Յանուկովիչի անվան հրապարակը «վերանվանվել» է

----------


## Artgeo

> Մեկ էլ եթե ամուր ներվեր ունեք, ես, օրինակ, չեմ կարում:


Միշտ նայում եմ, թշնամուդ պիտի լավ ճանաչես:

ժող, բայց շատ մշուշոտ ա որոշումները: Յանուկովիչը մնում ա նախագահ, ընտրությունները Աստված գիտի երբ են լինելու... Սմուտնո

----------

Chuk (22.02.2014), Jarre (21.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ձեզ հետ խոսում է իրենց հեռուստադիտողներից մեկը :
> 
> *Իրականում հեռուստաալիքը չի կարող ուղեղ լվանալ, սա փորձած է* : Ամսի 18-19-ից ես ամբողջ օրն եմ այդ ալիքը դիտում, Ղրիմի պատգամավորի հեռախոսազրույցն էլ ուղիղ եթերով էի լսում: Ուկրաինայում տեղի ունեցողը ուղիղ եթերով ներկայացնում են, հետաքրքիր տեղեկատվություն մատուցում են, բայց ամենահետաքրքիրը այստեղ, իհարկե, ռուսական դիրքորոշումը իմանալն է, որը էապես կարող էր ազդել զարգացումների վրա: Եվրոպական կամ ամերիկյան ոչ մի հեռուստաալիքով չտեսա Լավրովի հայտարարությունները, Մեդվեևի հրավիրած կառավարության և Պուտինի հրավիրած ազգային անվտանգության նիստերը... նույնիսկ ռուսական ալֆայի վետերանների ասոցիացիայի նախագահն է խոսել: Իրենց խոսքերը բավականին լույս են սփռում շատ գործընթացների վրա: Եթե խորքային ուզում եք ռուսական դիրքորոշմանը ծանոթանալ, ուրեմն խորհուրդ կտամ դիտել այդ հեռուստաալիքը:


ես կասեի ճիշտ հակառակը… դա շատ եֆեկտիվ ձև ա մարդկանց յարցիքի վրա ազդելու համար… փորձված… ճիշտ ա ինտերնետն էսօր ինչ որ տեղ օվերրայթ ա անում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ ՏՎ-ն մնում ա ազդեցիկ… դրա համար էլ ՏՎ-ների վրա ռուսներն ու մնացած դիկտատուրաները մեծ կանտրոլ են դնում… (մարդկանց մի զգալի մասը գործից հետո տելեվիզըրի դեմը նստած հաց ա ուտում կամ քնում ա)

… ռուսական դիրքորոշումը պարզ ա, ըդտեղ գաղտնիք չկա… Մեդվեդևի հրավիրած նօստը իրա պես կոպեկի արժեք չունի… միակ մարդը որ կարա բան ասի դա Պուտինն ա, էն էլ բաց տեքստով ասել ա…

----------

Bruno (21.02.2014), Chuk (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տիմոշենկոյին ազատեցին

----------

Jarre (21.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

http://tvrain.ru/articles/vmesto_gra...-363466/?video

որ ասում եմ, անասունը քիչ ա մինչև դեկտեմբեր մնալու ա իշխանություն, մի հատ էլ մասնակցելու ա ընտրություններին

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լիլ, պատմությունը նրա համար ա, որ դրանից բան սովորես, հասկանաս, որ եթե նմանատիպ բան էլի անես, հետևանքները մոտավորապես ինչ կլինեն: Քո կարծիքով ինչու՞ Եվրոպայում այլևս երբեք ֆաշիստ առաջնորդ չի ընտրվում: Որովհետև մարդիկ դաս են քաղել, ոչ մի դեպքում թույլ չեն տա, որ պատմությունը կրկնվի:
> 
> Իսկ հայերը որ ուրախանում են Ուկրաինայի հեղափոխությունից, իրանց հարց չե՞ն տալիս՝ հայերիս ինչո՞վ ա դա ձեռ տալու: Այ էդ հարցն ա ստեղ բարձրացված: Ու հաշվի առնելով, որ Սվոբոդա կուսակցությունը ծայրահեղ աջ ա (այսինքն՝ ֆաշիստ են), կարելի ա ասել, որ Ուկրաինայի հայերին ոչ մի լավ բան չի սպասվի, եթե իրանք գան իշխանության: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ուկրաինական լրատվամիջոցների լուրերը որպես հալած յուղ ընդունելուց առաջ մի քիչ փորփրեք, տեսեք՝ ով ով ա: Էս ձեզ Սվոբոդա կուսակցության պաշտոնական էջը, որտեղ գրեթե բաց տեքստով ասվում ա, որ իրանք ֆաշիստ են. http://en.svoboda.org.ua/about/history/


Հա, շատ «դիվանագիտական» մոտեցում է։ Երևի հայերս ուրախանալու փոխարեն պիտի մեր ջերմ աջակցությունը կամ ցավակցությունը հայտնենք Յանուկովիչին, քանի որ ինքը հայերի նկատմամբ էդքան վատ չէր, իսկ այ ազգայնականները հեսա կգան իշխանության ու մենք կզրկվենք Ղրիմի կայֆերից ու Ուկրաինան էլ ավելի շատ տանկեր կծախի Ադրբեջանին... Իսկ ընենց, էդքան վատ չէինք ապրում։ Ինչ մեղք ենք հայերս... :Sad:

----------

Chuk (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ես կասեի ճիշտ հակառակը… դա շատ եֆեկտիվ ձև ա մարդկանց յարցիքի վրա ազդելու համար… փորձված… ճիշտ ա ինտերնետն էսօր ինչ որ տեղ օվերրայթ ա անում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ ՏՎ-ն մնում ա ազդեցիկ… դրա համար էլ ՏՎ-ների վրա ռուսներն ու մնացած դիկտատուրաները մեծ կանտրոլ են դնում… (մարդկանց մի զգալի մասը գործից հետո տելեվիզըրի դեմը նստած հաց ա ուտում կամ քնում ա)
> 
> … ռուսական դիրքորոշումը պարզ ա, ըդտեղ գաղտնիք չկա… Մեդվեդևի հրավիրած նօստը իրա պես կոպեկի արժեք չունի… միակ մարդը որ կարա բան ասի դա Պուտինն ա, էն էլ բաց տեքստով ասել ա…


Մեֆ, հիմա դու իմ մոտ նկատու՞մ ես խիստ պրոռուսական դիրքորոշում  :Wink: :
Դա մարդուց է գալիս, անգամ միակողմանի լուսաբանվող նյութից կարելի է հասկանալ ճիշտն ու սխալը: Իմ դեպքում այդպես է: Ես բալանս եմ ապահովում, որ էական մասնիկներ բաց չթողնեմ: Ռուսական դիրքորոշումը ոչ միշտ է միանշանակ: Դրան հասնելու միջոցների հարցում փոփոխությունները բացառված չեն: Բանակցություններին Ռուսաստանի օմբուդսմենն էր մասնակցում, մինչև համաձայնության գալը շատերը կասեին` հնարավոր չէ արտահերթ ընտրությունների մասին խոսք անգամ, Ռուսաստանը այլ միջոցների կդիմի... բայց հիմա փաստ է, չէ՞: Թեկուզ սա ժամանակ շահելու նպատակով իրականացված լինի, միևնույն է, առնվազն Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունը արդեն իրավական հիմքերի վրա է դրված:

Մեր ակումբցիներից որոշների մոտ նկատվեց միակողմանի մոտեցում, բայց, օրինակ, Չամիչը արդեն բազմիցս հնչեցված հստակ մոտեցում ունի, չեմ կարծում, որ ինքը չի կարդում այլ աղբյուրներ: Իսկ Vaio-ի դեպքում էլ չի բացառվում, որ հանդիպել է հիմնականում այնպիսի հոդվածների, որոնցում Աջ սեկտորի ինչ-որ գործողություն է ներկայացվել: Նորմալ է: Ֆորումն էլ նրա համար է, որ հակափաստարկներ բերվեն, կարծիքներում որոշ փոփոխություն լինի:

հ.գ. կարևորը ոչ մի ուկրաինացի այլևս չզոհվի: Սա է առաջնայինը:

----------

Jarre (21.02.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տիմոշենկոյին ազատեցին


Արդեն ազատեցի՞ն, թե՞ դեռ միայն օրենքների փոփոխություն իրականացվեց, որը կթույլատրի ազատել: Ինչ-որ շատ արագ է ամեն ինչ ընթանում  :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Արդեն ազատեցի՞ն, թե՞ դեռ միայն օրենքների փոփոխություն իրականացվեց, որը կթույլատրի ազատել: Ինչ-որ շատ արագ է ամեն ինչ ընթանում


Չէ, նոր կարդացի։ Յանուկը պիտի ստորագրի, որ ազատեն։ Տեսնենք կփորձի՞ նորից վախը չափել։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ, նոր կարդացի։ Յանուկը պիտի ստորագրի, որ ազատեն։ Տեսնենք կփորձի՞ նորից վախը չափել։


Տիմոշենկոյի ազատ արձակվելով իրավիճակը լրիվ Յանուկովիչի համար անվերահսկելի կդառնա: Միգուցե ազատ արձակելուն զուգահեռ Տիմոշենկոյին զրկի քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվելու իրավունքից` հղում անելով ինչ-ինչ խախտումների... ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց են կարողացել համոզել այս մի հարցում: Հետաքրքիր ա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Տիմոշենկոյի ազատ արձակվելով իրավիճակը լրիվ Յանուկովիչի համար անվերահսկելի կդառնա: Միգուցե ազատ արձակելուն զուգահեռ Տիմոշենկոյին զրկի քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվելու իրավունքից` հղում անելով ինչ-ինչ խախտումների... ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց են կարողացել համոզել այս մի հարցում: Հետաքրքիր ա:


չեն համոզել, ռադան ա օրենք ընդունել, Յանուկովիչը դեռ պիտի ստորագրի... չի մերժի, բայց կտա՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, հիմա դու իմ մոտ նկատու՞մ ես խիստ պրոռուսական դիրքորոշում :
> Դա մարդուց է գալիս, անգամ միակողմանի լուսաբանվող նյութից կարելի է հասկանալ ճիշտն ու սխալը: Իմ դեպքում այդպես է: Ես բալանս եմ ապահովում, որ էական մասնիկներ բաց չթողնեմ: Ռուսական դիրքորոշումը ոչ միշտ է միանշանակ: Դրան հասնելու միջոցների հարցում փոփոխությունները բացառված չեն: Բանակցություններին Ռուսաստանի օմբուդսմենն էր մասնակցում, մինչև համաձայնության գալը շատերը կասեին` հնարավոր չէ արտահերթ ընտրությունների մասին խոսք անգամ, Ռուսաստանը այլ միջոցների կդիմի... բայց հիմա փաստ է, չէ՞: Թեկուզ սա ժամանակ շահելու նպատակով իրականացված լինի, միևնույն է, առնվազն Սահմանադրության փոփոխությունը արդեն իրավական հիմքերի վրա է դրված:
> 
> Մեր ակումբցիներից որոշների մոտ նկատվեց միակողմանի մոտեցում, բայց, օրինակ, Չամիչը արդեն բազմիցս հնչեցված հստակ մոտեցում ունի, չեմ կարծում, որ ինքը չի կարդում այլ աղբյուրներ: Իսկ Vaio-ի դեպքում էլ չի բացառվում, որ հանդիպել է հիմնականում այնպիսի հոդվածների, որոնցում Աջ սեկտորի ինչ-որ գործողություն է ներկայացվել: Նորմալ է: Ֆորումն էլ նրա համար է, որ հակափաստարկներ բերվեն, կարծիքներում որոշ փոփոխություն լինի:
> 
> հ.գ. կարևորը ոչ մի ուկրաինացի այլևս չզոհվի: Սա է առաջնայինը:


Աստղո ջան, իհարկե չեմ նկատում (բա ես քեզ տենց բան կասե՞մ)… ու ես քեզ հաստատ նկատի չունեմ… բայց մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը քո պես չի… 

բացի դրանից Ուկրաինան 46 միլիոնանոց երկիր ա ու ռուսաստանի հնարավորություններն էլ ա սահմանափակ… իրանք ամեն բան չեն կարող անել ու դա լավ էլ հասկանում են… դրա համար էլ գնացին փոխզիջման… ամեն բան զենքով չի լինում… Ուկրաինայի վիճակը հիմնականում կախված ա հենց ուկրաինացիներից…

----------

Chuk (22.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տիմոշենկոյի ազատ արձակվելով իրավիճակը լրիվ Յանուկովիչի համար անվերահսկելի կդառնա: Միգուցե ազատ արձակելուն զուգահեռ *Տիմոշենկոյին զրկի քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվելու իրավունքից*` հղում անելով ինչ-ինչ խախտումների... ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց են կարողացել համոզել այս մի հարցում: Հետաքրքիր ա:


նօ… ինքը տարբերակ չունի արդեն… շատ քիչ են…

----------


## Artgeo

Լուրեր են տարածվում, որ մինչև վաղը առավոտյան հրաժարական չտալու դեպքում, Յանուկովիչը կհանդիպի Քադաֆիին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լուրեր են տարածվում, որ մինչև վաղը առավոտյան հրաժարական չտալու դեպքում, Յանուկովիչը կհանդիպի Քադաֆիին:


Ըանուկովիչը Քադաֆի չի… մի թերագնահատեք իրան… ինքը բավականին խելացի ա…

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Թվիթթերին տրամադրություններին հետևելով  Յանուկը շանս չունի։ Մոտակա օրերին թռնելու ա երկրից։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

22:06. Внефракционный депутат Николай Рудьковский внес на рассмотрение Рады законопроект об импичменте президенту Украины


Սենց

----------

Bruno (21.02.2014), Chuk (22.02.2014), Jarre (22.02.2014), Աթեիստ (21.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ժողովուրդը մայդանում սուլել ա ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչների վրա, երբ նրանք սկսել են ելույթ ունենալ ներկայացնելով կնքված համաձայնագիրը։ Մայդանի պաշտպաններից մեկը Կլիչկոյից խլել է բարձրախոսը ու ցույց տալով մայդանում դրված դագաղները, ասել որ Յանուկը մինչև վաղը առավոտ 10 ժամանակ ունի թռնելու։ Այլապես զենքով վերցնելու են նախագահականը։ Ընդդիմությունը հրապարակից հեռացել ա։  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (22.02.2014), Jarre (22.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2014), Վիշապ (22.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդը մայդանում սուլել ա ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչների վրա, երբ նրանք սկսել են ելույթ ունենալ ներկայացնելով կնքված համաձայնագիրը։ Մայդանի պաշտպաններից մեկը Կլիչկոյից խլել է բարձրախոսը ու ցույց տալով մայդանում դրված դագաղները, ասել որ Յանուկը մինչև վաղը առավոտ 10 ժամանակ ունի թռնելու։ Այլապես զենքով վերցնելու են նախագահականը։ Ընդդիմությունը հրապարակից հեռացել ա։


էդքամ էլ լավ բան չի սա, կարծում եմ…

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ճիշտ ես։ Բայց էդքանից հետո չի կարա նա մնա, Մեֆ։ Ընդդիմությունն էր փթիր, միանգամից դա պիտի պահանջեին, իսկ հիմա ժողովրդի մոտ վստահությքւնը կորցրեցին ու կարող ա լրիվ անարխիա սկսի։

----------

Jarre (22.02.2014), Վիշապ (22.02.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ըանուկովիչը Քադաֆի չի… մի թերագնահատեք իրան… ինքը բավականին խելացի ա…


Մի ուրիշ տարբերակ, թող գնա Պուտինի մոտ, քանի Ելցինի մոտ չեն ուղարկել  :LOL: 

էս մեկն ա բացել
Россия заявляет, что Украина свободное, независимое государство и должна иметь право сама выбирать быть... республикой, краем или областью Российской Федерации.

----------

Jarre (22.02.2014), Nihil (21.02.2014), Գալաթեա (21.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.02.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

Ռոսիան միացրեք, իստերիկա եմ ասել

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի ուրիշ տարբերակ, թող գնա Պուտինի մոտ, քանի Ելցինի մոտ չեն ուղարկել 
> 
> էս մեկն ա բացել
> Россия заявляет, что Украина свободное, независимое государство и должна иметь право сама выбирать быть... республикой, краем или областью Российской Федерации.


Արտ ջան, էդ տարբերակները կարող ա հովացնում են մարդու սիրտը, բայց երկրի ու պետականության համար վատ ա…

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նոր զուտ հետաքրքրության համար բացեցի մի քանի ռուսական լրատվամիջոցների կայքեր ու հայտնվեցի ալտերնատիվ զուգահեռ իրականությունում  :Jpit:  Փաստորեն parallel universe-ն իրոք գոյություն ունի  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (22.02.2014), Jarre (22.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (22.02.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արտ ջան, էդ տարբերակները կարող ա հովացնում են մարդու սիրտը, բայց երկրի ու պետականության համար վատ ա…


Մեֆ երկրի ու պետականության համար Յանուկովիչի գոյությունը արդեն վատ ա, վկան` վերջին դեպքերը։ Նույնը կարդա Հայաստանի նախագահի համար։ Փաստեր ուզու՞մ ես...
Մենակ չասես` Յանուկովիչի ալտերնատիվը ավելի վատ ա լինելու, ավելի վատը էդ վատի հետևանքն ա։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Արտ ջան, էդ տարբերակները կարող ա հովացնում են մարդու սիրտը, բայց երկրի ու պետականության համար վատ ա…


Մեֆ, կբացատրես ինչի՞ ես տենց մտածում։ Իմ կարծիքով իր ամեն մի վայրկյանը նախագահ մնալն ա պետականության համար վատ։ Դիպուկահարներին սեփական ժողովրդի դեմ հանած նախագահը պիտի Ս լինի, ինչքան շուտ, էնքան լավ‎։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ երկրի ու պետականության համար Յանուկովիչի գոյությունը արդեն վատ ա, վկան` վերջին դեպքերը։ Նույնը կարդա Հայաստանի նախագահի համար։ Փաստեր ուզու՞մ ես...
> Մենակ չասես` Յանուկովիչի ալտերնատիվը ավելի վատ ա լինելու, ավելի վատը էդ վատի հետևանքն ա։


հարցը էդ չի… Յանուկովիչին ալտերնատիվ էլ կա ամեն ինչ էլ կա… ինքը պտի հեռանա ու դա ալտերնատիվ չունի… բայց ոնց կհեռանա, դրանից շատ բան ա կախված… "ոնց"-ը շատ էական ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կբացատրես ինչի՞ ես տենց մտածում։ Իմ կարծիքով իր ամեն մի վայրկյանը նախագահ մնալն ա պետականության համար վատ։ Դիպուկահարներին սեփական ժողովրդի դեմ հանած նախագահը պիտի Ս լինի։


ճիշտ ա, բայց երկրում պետք ա սիստեմն աշխատի… եթե չաշխատեց նույն խնդրի առաջ են կանգնելու ամեն անգամ… ինքը պետք ա օրենքի առաջ կանգնի, իրա երկրում ու դատվի իրա արածների համար, ոչ թե վռնդվի երկրիս, կամ սամասուդ արվի…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ճիշտ ա, բայց երկրում պետք ա սիստեմն աշխատի… եթե չաշխատեց նույն խնդրի առաջ են կանգնելու ամեն անգամ… ինքը պետք ա օրենքի առաջ կանգնի, իրա երկրում ու դատվի իրա արածների համար, ոչ թե վռնդվի երկրիս, կամ սամասուդ արվի…


Մեֆ, բայց եթե սամասուդը ժողովուրդն անի, գրեթե նույն արդյունքը չի ունենա՞՝ ինչ ժողովրդավար երկրի օրենքներով դատվելը: 
Իրենից հետո եկողները կիմանան, որ նույն սխալը գործելու դեպքում՝ ժողովրդի ցասումը հենցընենց դատարկ բան չի: Էդ ավելի վախեցնող ու զգաստացնող չի լինի՞, քան բանտ նստելը՝ հատուկ պայմաններում, որպես նախկին պրեզիդենտ՝ պրեվիլեգիաներով: 

Ի վերջո նա մարդ ա կոտորել, մենակ թալանելով չի բավարարվել: Հանցանքի ծանրության պահ կա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կբացատրես ինչի՞ ես տենց մտածում։ Իմ կարծիքով իր ամեն մի վայրկյանը նախագահ մնալն ա պետականության համար վատ։ Դիպուկահարներին սեփական ժողովրդի դեմ հանած նախագահը պիտի Ս լինի։


ճիշտ ա, բայց երկրում պետք ա սիստեմն աշխատի… եթե չաշխատեց նույն խնդրի առաջ են կանգնելու ամեն անգամ… ինքը պետք ա օրենքի առաջ կանգնի, իրա երկրում ու դատվի իրա արածների համար, ոչ թե վռնդվի երկրիս, կամ սամասուդ արվի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, բայց եթե *սամասուդը ժողովուրդն անի, գրեթե նույն արդյունքը չի ունենա՞՝ ինչ ժողովրդավար երկրի օրենքներով դատվելը:* 
> Իրենից հետո եկողները կիմանան, որ նույն սխալը գործելու դեպքում՝ ժողովրդի ցասումը հենցընենց դատարկ բան չի: Էդ ավելի վախեցնող ու զգաստացնող չի լինի՞, քան բանտ նստելը՝ հատուկ պայմաններում, որպես նախկին պրեզիդենտ՝ պրեվիլեգիաներով: 
> 
> Ի վերջո նա մարդ ա կոտորել, մենակ թալանելով չի բավարարվել: Հանցանքի ծանրության պահ կա:


ոչ… ժամանակին սևերին էլ էր ժողովուրդը սամասուդ անում… սամասուդի ժամանակ քո արած մեղքերը զուտ մարդկանց կարծիքն ա ու մարդը պաշտպանվելու հնարավորություն չունի… իսկ ժողովրդավար երկրի օրենքով դատվելուց կարա պաշտպանվի ու գոնե չարած մեղքերն իրա վրա չեն բարդվի, էդ մեղքի տերերն ուրիշ մարդիկ են… 

Գալ ջան… սխալ ա որ "իրանից հետո եկողները…" տենց բան չկա… պատմությունը ցույց ա տալիս որ դիկտատորին տենց հեռացնելուց հետո գալիս ա մեկ այլ դիկտատոր, նույնքան արյունռուշտ որքան նախորդը եթե ոչ ավելին…

դատել, նշանակում ա էդ մարդու մամսին ասել ամբողջ ճշմարտությունը էդ գործի վերաբերյալ… իսկ ճշմարտությունը կարևոր ա, կենսական ա… սամասուդի դեպքում ճշմարտությունը մնում ա մութ…

----------

Jarre (22.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեֆ, հիմա դու իմ մոտ նկատու՞մ ես խիստ պրոռուսական դիրքորոշում :


Աստղ ջան, իմ տպավորությամբ դու ու Մեֆը խոսում եք տարբեր բաներից (Մեֆ եմ գրում, որտև Մեֆին էիր արձագանքել):

Դու խոսում ես իրավիճակը համակողմանի քննող քաղաքացու մասին (ի դեմս քեզ), Մեֆը խոսում է մենակ մի տեղից ինֆորմացվող մասսայի մասին: Ցավոք սրտի օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով միակողմանի վեստիից սնվող մասսան ավելի շատ է, ընդ որում, այդպես են ոչ միայն Ռուսաստանում, նույնիսկ Հայաստանում կան լիքը մարդիկ, ովքեր միայն էդտեղից են ինֆորմացիա ստանում:

Եթե դու մարդ ես, ով ուզում է համակողմանի իմանա, պետք է հետևես էդ աղբյուրին: Եթե դու մարդ ես, ով ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով միայն էդ է նայում, դու դառնում ես «զոմբի»:

----------

Ambrosine (22.02.2014), Jarre (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ճիշտ ա, բայց երկրում պետք ա սիստեմն աշխատի… եթե չաշխատեց նույն խնդրի առաջ են կանգնելու ամեն անգամ… ինքը պետք ա օրենքի առաջ կանգնի, իրա երկրում ու դատվի իրա արածների համար, ոչ թե վռնդվի երկրիս, կամ սամասուդ արվի…


Մեֆ քո ասած սիստեմը արդեն պառալիզացված ա‎։ Շատ քաղաքներում ոստիկանությունը անցել ժողովրդի կողմ ու հիմա «տիտուշկեքին» բռնում։ Նենց չի որ բեսպրեդել ա տիրում։ Իր պառլամենտական խմբակցությունից միայն էսօր ցերեկվա դրությամբ 25 հոգի դուրս ա եկել։ Յանուկը էլ ոչինչ չի կառավարում։ Իսկ էն որ սամասուդը սխալ ա ու միանաշանակ պիտի կանգնի տրիբունալի առջև համաձայն եմ։ Ամբողջ ճշմարտությունը պիտի բացահայտվի։ 

ՈՒ լավ ա որ էն մի երկու ժամ առաջվա պոռթկումից հետո հիմա մարդիկ որ խոսում են ասում են, որ պիտի անպայման տրիբունալում դատվի ինքը։

Լուրեր են տարածվում, որ արդեն թռել ա Խարկով։

----------

Jarre (22.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, իմ տպավորությամբ դու ու Մեֆը խոսում եք տարբեր բաներից (Մեֆ եմ գրում, որտև Մեֆին էիր արձագանքել):
> 
> Դու խոսում ես իրավիճակը համակողմանի քննող քաղաքացու մասին (ի դեմս քեզ), Մեֆը խոսում է մենակ մի տեղից ինֆորմացվող մասսայի մասին: Ցավոք սրտի օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով միակողմանի վեստիից սնվող մասսան ավելի շատ է, ընդ որում, այդպես են ոչ միայն Ռուսաստանում, նույնիսկ Հայաստանում կան լիքը մարդիկ, ովքեր միայն էդտեղից են ինֆորմացիա ստանում:
> 
> Եթե դու մարդ ես, ով ուզում է համակողմանի իմանա, պետք է հետևես էդ աղբյուրին: Եթե դու մարդ ես, ով ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով միայն էդ է նայում, դու դառնում ես «զոմբի»:


Ճիշտ ես, տարբեր բաներ էինք ասում  :Wink: : Բայց դե ՌԴ քայլերը շատ հետաքրքիր էին: Հատկապես Դումայի մի շարք պատգամավորների կարծիքները լսելուց պարզ էր դառնում, որ իրենք Յանուկովիչին մեսիջ են ուղարկում, որ Բերկուտին համապատասխան հրահանգ տա, բանակը օգտագործի... մյուս կողմից Կիևից անձնական թղթակիցս հայտնել էր, որ ժողովուրդն ա դեպի Կիև ճանապարհները փակել, որ բանակը չմտնի, որի մասին ոչ մի տեղ չկարդացի, ի դեպ, սա շատ կարևոր պահ էր: Բայց լավ, սա արդեն պրոպագանդայի թեմայի քննարկում է դառնում, չշեղեմ թեմայի ուղղությունը  :Smile: :



Մեֆի հետ համաձայն եմ այն առումով, որ *շատ կարևոր է, թե ինչպես Յանուկովիչը կհեռանա*:
Վերջին երեք-չորս տարվա ընթացքում այնքան երկրներում է իշխանություն փոխվել և այդպես էլ չի ամրապնդվել, որ դա պետք է Ուկրաինայի համար դաս լինի: Ցուցարարների զգացմունքները հասկանալի են, բայց ընդդիմությունը խելացի քայլի է գնացել` համաձայնություն է կայացրել իշխանության հետ, որ այդպիսի նոր դագաղներ չլինեն կամ հետագայում` այլ կառավարությունների օրոք, դագաղների ելքով բախումներ չառաջանան: Սա այն դեպքը չէ, որ կարող են ասել, թե ընդդիմությունը թուլություն ցուցաբերեց: Սա այն դեպքն է, որ պետք է հասկանան, որ նոր զոհերի դեպքում մեղավոր չեն ցուցարարներ Սլավկոն կամ Սլավեկը, մեղավոր են ճանաչվում իշխանությունն ու ընդդիմության ղեկավարները: Ու նրանք, չցանկանալով մարդկանց արյունը իրենց խղճի վրա վերցնել (որովհետև խնդրի լուծման մյուս տարբերակը ուժայինն է, այդ թվում` բանակ), գնացել են հաշտության:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.02.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինչպիսի՜ ռոմանտիզմ...

Դատավոր – ինչպիսի՞ ազդեցություն է ունեցել Պուտինը ձեր Մաքսային Միություն մտնելու որոշման մեջ։
Յանուկովիչ – Նա ինձ զանգեց այդ օրը երեկոյան, սիրալիր բացատրեց առավելությունների մասին, ես հասկացա, որ դա է Ուկրաինայի ապագան...

Ինչպես հեռանա՞։ Սամալյոտով պիտի ս–ր լինի անհայտ ուղղությամբ... խոսքի։ Հիմա դա լավ է՞, թե վատ։ 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Самолет президента Украины Виктора Януковича не совершал посадку в аэропорту Харькова. Об этом агентству ИТАР-ТАСС заявили утром в субботу в справочной службе авиаузла.

Ранее ряд СМИ сообщал, что Янукович со своим окружением спешно покинул Киев в ночь на 22 февраля.

----------

Նաիրուհի (22.02.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

Բայց վիոլետ Գիրիգորյանը լավ ա ասել:




> Իսկ ո՞ւմ է ձեռ տալիս պատերազմը՝ պարզ չի՞ ընդդիմությանը, ինչի՞ սպասես մյուս տարվա ընտրություններին, եթե կարաս հիմա առնես իշխանությունը, սպասե՞ս, որ պարզվի բացի մայդանի «ժողովրդից» ուրիշ «ժողովուրդ» էլ կա՞, որ արևելքի «ժողովուրդը» վերակազմավորվի՞, ազատվի՞ իր թուլակամ ու կոռումպացվաած լիդերից, նոր լիդեր ստեղծի, որ պառլամենտում էլի հակակշի՞ռ դառնա, ու էլի արևմուտք-ռուսաստան կաշան լուծում չստանա՞: Չէ, ինչների՞ն է պետք, հեն է, հիմա կդնեն, կգյուլլեն նրանց, ովքեր կանգնած են դեպի իշխանության կառույցներ տանող ճանապարհին, կմտնեն-կառնեն իշխանությունը, իրանց ուզած ընտրությունները կանեն, ու պըրծ: Օբաման ու Մերկելն էլ իրենց սադրիչ արբանյակներով՝ Լեհասանտով ու Լիտվայով կհռչակեն նոր դեմոկրատական Ուկրաինայի ծնունդը: Էդպիսի մի ծնունդ կողքի երկրում՝ Վրաստանում եղավ, տեսանք թե բերդերում ոնց էր ծնվում նոր Վրաստանը: *Բայց վրացական մանուկը մի ստից չարաճճի է Ուկրաինայի արգանդում հասունացող մանյակի համեմատ*


:

Բայց իսկականից, որ նայում ես դրանց վարքին, ոնց որ մանյակներ լինեն: Եթե ժողովրդի ներսում նման մանյակային հակումներ ա գերակշռում, նման ժողովուրդը ոնց կարա լավ նախագահ ունենա՞: Խնդրում եմ բացատրեք, իրոք ուզում եմ հասկանալ:

----------


## Չամիչ

Կներեք, սա Վիոլետի խոսքերը չէին, Վիոլետը, պարզապես, մեջբերել էր հետեւյալ հոդվածից: Հոդվածի հեղինակը Վահան Իշխանյանն է: 

http://www.tert.am/blog/?p=9744

----------


## Չամիչ

Էլի մեջբերում վերը նշված հոդվածից




> Ազատություն բառը շատ չծամեցի՞ն,  համը լրիվ կորցրել է, թքելու ժամանակն է, թե՞ արդեն վաղուց թքել են, ուղղակի աղբամանից թափոնը ԱՄՆ-ն հավաքում, մշակում, գենետիկ մոդիֆիկացված համեր խառնում, ու նորից բաժանում ա որպես հումանիտար օգնություն, ու էլի վերցնում-ծամում են, ծամում, ու ծամոնը հա փուչիկ ա դառնում շուրթերին ու պայթում արյուն ցփնելով:
> 
> Ի՞նչ ազատություն, ում եք էշի տեղ դրել: Եվրոպրեզիդենտ՝ ունեիք՝ Յուշչենկոն, երկիրը վարի տվեց, Ուկրաինան աշխարհում ամենամեծ տնտեսական անկումը ունեցավ, չուզեցիք, 2010-ին ընտրություններ արիք, ընտրվեց Յանուկովիչը, բան չկարացավ անի, ու էլի երկիրը վարի էր գնում: Ո՞նց փրկի, Ռուսաստանը ասեց՝ 15 միլիարդ տամ, Եվրոպայի հետ ասոցացման պայմանգիրը մի ստորագրի: Եվրոպան 16 միլիարդ տար, կստորագրեր, չտվեց, խի՞ տա, եթե ավելի էժան կառնի երկիրը: Ու Յանուկովիչը քաշվավ:
> - See more at: http://www.tert.am/blog/?p=9744#stha....vQeKrA2k.dpuf

----------


## Chuk

Չամիչ ջան, մի քանի էջ առաջ արդեն «անցել ենք» էդ կողմնապահ ու սխալ հոդվածի վրայով: Մի կրկնի, ինչ կլինի՞:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Բայց վիոլետ Գիրիգորյանը լավ ա ասել:
> 
> :
> 
> Բայց իսկականից, որ նայում ես դրանց վարքին, ոնց որ մանյակներ լինեն: Եթե ժողովրդի ներսում նման մանյակային հակումներ ա գերակշռում, նման ժողովուրդը ոնց կարա լավ նախագահ ունենա՞: Խնդրում եմ բացատրեք, իրոք ուզում եմ հասկանալ:


Չամիչ, նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ ոչ դու, ոչ էլ ես չենք կարող օբեկտիվորեն գնահատել, թե էնտեղի ժողովրդի ներսում ինչ հակումներ են գերակշռում։ Ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես նման կարծիք կազմել։ Մենք սկի մեր աչքով տեսած երկրում ի վիճակի չենք գնահատել, թե ինչ հակումներ են գերակշռում, դու գնացել ընկել ես չտեսած, չլսած Ուկրաինա։ Ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես նման կարծիք կազմել, բացատրի հասկանանք։

Երկրորդ, մանյակային հակումներ կառավարության կողմից և «իրավապաշտպանների» կողմից չես նկատե՞լ։ Ցավալի ա։ Եքա ժողովրդի հակումները տեսել ես, համեմատաբար ավելի քիչ թվով ոստիկանների ու կառավարության որոշումների տակ թաքնված հակումները չես տեսել։ Ինչո՞ւ։ Ինչո՞ւ ես միակողմանի նայում ու նման գնահատականներ տալիս։

Երրորդ, լսել ե՞ս ինքնապահպանման բնազդի մասին։ Պատկերացրու (նման բան երբեք չեմ ուզենա, որ պատահի) աշխարհի քո ամենասիրելի մարդը դուրս ա եկել բողոքի, որ իրան կառավարությունը էշի տեղ ա դնում ու հերիք չի աշխատավարձ չի տալիս, հըլը մի հատ էլ որոշել ա ամեն ամիս փայաբաժին մտնի էտ աշխատավարձի մեջ, դուրս ա գալիս բողոքի։ Ու մեկ էլ տենում ու լսում ես, որ միլիցեքը մաղում են էտ մարդկանց՝ սնայպերներով, ավտոմատներով և այլն։ Ի՞նչ կանես։ Սիրային հակումներո՞վ դուրս կգաս փողոց։ Ի՞նչ կանես, ասա՛։ Մեկը ես, իմ մոտիկին փրկելու համար (եթե ինքը հանցագործ չի, ուրիշի կյանք խլող չի, այլ դուրս ա եկել իրա իրավունքները պաշտպանի լֆիկանման, դոդանման, սերժանման բ**ի տղերքի առաջ), ապա հա, ես էլ կդառնամ մանյակային հակումով, որ դրանց նմաններին կմաղեմ։ Եթե տենց չլիներ, էսօր մարդկային ցեղը չէր լինի։ Դու չէիր լինի, ես չէի լինի։ Վերացած կլինենք ու ինչ որ մի ուրիշ տեսակ կիշխեր Երկիրը։ Գուցե տենց ավելի լավ լիներ։ Բայց դե փաստը փաստ ա, որ հենց ինքնապահպանման բնազդի շնորհիվ, որը շատերը անարդարացիորեն ուրանում են ու պնդում, որ իրանք տենց գազան չեն, մեր տեսակը էսօր կա։ 

Ես չեմ գովաբանում բռնությունը։ Ես գովաբանում եմ պաշտպանելը ինքդ քեզ։ Եթե դիմացինդ հելել ա քեզ ու ընտանիքիդ մաղի չի մնում ուրիշ այլ հակում, քան քո նշած մանյակայինը։ Բայց էտ հակումը, որը կարա պահի տակ մարդ դրսևորի, չի բնութագրում մարդու էությունը, ինչպես քո պահի տակ կատարած շատ վատ քայլերը չեն բնութագրում քեզ որպես մարդ։

----------

Bruno (22.02.2014), Chuk (22.02.2014), Norton (22.02.2014), Աթեիստ (22.02.2014), Գալաթեա (22.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (22.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.02.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ցավդ էլ տանեմ, Արթ ջան: 
Ստորագրում եմ յուրաքանչյուր բառի տակ:

----------

Jarre (22.02.2014), Mephistopheles (22.02.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, մի քանի էջ առաջ արդեն «անցել ենք» էդ կողմնապահ ու սխալ հոդվածի վրայով: Մի կրկնի, ինչ կլինի՞:


Ճիշտն ասած չեմ նկատել: 
Ախր ի՞նչ կողմնապահ: Ինչի՞ ոչ մի նախագահ կոպիտ ասած չի կպնում: Ոնց ա լինում, որ հենց իրանց միշտ վատ նախագահներ են բաժին ընկնում, կամ թեկուզ՝ մեզ: 
Ինչպես արդեն մի անգամ գրել էի, ազգը դա մեծ կոլեկտիվ ա, թիմա, ամենագլխավոր հարցը հետեւյալն է, ինչպիսի՞ն պետք է լինի թիմը, որ ունենա լավ ղեկավար:
Հիմա պատկերացրեք փոքր թիմ, առհասարակ ի՞նչ թիմ, երբ նրա անդամները իրար դեմ կոտորած են կազմակերպում, երբ անդամները իրար մորթում են, սպանում են, առհասարակ,  էս պարագայում թիմ հասկացություն գոյություն ունի՞: Եթե չկա թիմ, որտեղի՞ց լինի ղեկավար: Թիմ չկա, ինչպես ուկրաինացիների պարագայում, էնպես էլ մեր՝ հայերի պարագայում:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չամիչ, ի՞նչ թիմ, ի՞նչ ես խոսում։ Հիմա դու ու խոսքի Լֆիկը նույն թիմից ե՞ք։ Ինչ մեղք ես։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ի՞նչ թիմ, երբ ազատության ջատագովները ծախվել են ու երկիրը քանդ ու քարափ են անում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չամիչ քանի եկել ես, երեկ գրել էի երևի չես կարդացալ, նորից գրեմ։ 

Մի հատ խնդրում եմ էս վիդեոն նայիր, ու մանրամասն նկարագրիր ինչ ես տեսնում, խնդրում եմ, դա շատ կարևոր ա։  :Cry:

----------

Jarre (22.02.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

> Չամիչ քանի եկել ես, երեկ գրել էի երևի չես կարդացալ, նորից գրեմ։ 
> 
> Մի հատ խնդրում եմ էս վիդեոն նայիր, ու մանրամասն նկարագրիր ինչ ես տեսնում, խնդրում եմ, դա շատ կարևոր ա։


Արնախում բանդերովշինան կրակում է յուրայինների վրա, անմեղ ԿԳԲ-ին մեղավոր հանելու համար:  © КГБ ВГТРК 24

 Ներսե՛ս, եքա մարդ ես, տենց բաները միանգամից պիտի տեսնես:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, ի՞նչ թիմ, ի՞նչ ես խոսում։ Հիմա դու ու խոսքի Լֆիկը նույն թիմից ե՞ք։ Ինչ մեղք ես։


Հոպար, բա ես ի՞նչ եմ ասում, թիմ չկա, ուշադիր կարդա: Լավ օրինակ բերեցիր, ափսոս մեկին բերեցիր: Էտ Լֆիկները ազգի քանի տոկոսն են կազմու՞մ: Քանի տոկոսն ա կազմում էն ջահել տղեքի թիվը ովքեր երազում եմ Լֆիկ դառնալու մասին, կամ գոնե շվաքի տակ տաքանալու մասին, նրանք չունեն այլ երազանք, նրանց ոչ մի երազանք որեւէ առնչություն չունի սեփական ազգի շահերի հետ, նրանց երազանքները սեփական շահի շուրջ են կերտվում, այ սրա մասին ա խոսքը, երբ չկա թիմ, ի՞նչ ղեկավար:

Միայն թիմն ա ունենում ընդհանուր նպատակ, ու էտ ընդհանուր նպատակը իրագործելու համար ընտրում ղեկավար: Երբ չկա թիմ, կա զուտ մասսա, եվ էտ մասսայի յուրաքնչյուր ներկայացուցիչ կենտրոնացած ա սեփական շահերի վրա, ի՞նչ լավ երկիր, ի՞նչ լավ նախագահ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ քանի եկել ես, երեկ գրել էի երևի չես կարդացալ, նորից գրեմ։ 
> 
> Մի հատ խնդրում եմ էս վիդեոն նայիր, ու մանրամասն նկարագրիր ինչ ես տեսնում, խնդրում եմ, դա շատ կարևոր ա։


Ինձ թվում ա հարցնելը ավելորդ էր, մեկ բառով՝ տեռորիզմ:

----------


## ivy

Հրաժեշտ են տալիս ընկած հերոսներին։
Նենց եմ ազդվել։ Էսքան սեր իրենց երկրի ու իրենց մարդկանց հանդեպ։
Սենց ազգեր էլ կան աշխարհում։

http://www.azatutyun.mobi/a/25273271.html

----------

Jarre (22.02.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ ոչ դու, ոչ էլ ես չենք կարող օբեկտիվորեն գնահատել, թե էնտեղի ժողովրդի ներսում ինչ հակումներ են գերակշռում։ Ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես նման կարծիք կազմել։ Մենք սկի մեր աչքով տեսած երկրում ի վիճակի չենք գնահատել, թե ինչ հակումներ են գերակշռում, դու գնացել ընկել ես չտեսած, չլսած Ուկրաինա։ Ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես նման կարծիք կազմել, բացատրի հասկանանք։
> 
> Երկրորդ, մանյակային հակումներ կառավարության կողմից և «իրավապաշտպանների» կողմից չես նկատե՞լ։ Ցավալի ա։ Եքա ժողովրդի հակումները տեսել ես, համեմատաբար ավելի քիչ թվով ոստիկանների ու կառավարության որոշումների տակ թաքնված հակումները չես տեսել։ Ինչո՞ւ։ Ինչո՞ւ ես միակողմանի նայում ու նման գնահատականներ տալիս։
> 
> Երրորդ, լսել ե՞ս ինքնապահպանման բնազդի մասին։ Պատկերացրու (նման բան երբեք չեմ ուզենա, որ պատահի) աշխարհի քո ամենասիրելի մարդը դուրս ա եկել բողոքի, որ իրան կառավարությունը էշի տեղ ա դնում ու հերիք չի աշխատավարձ չի տալիս, հըլը մի հատ էլ որոշել ա ամեն ամիս փայաբաժին մտնի էտ աշխատավարձի մեջ, դուրս ա գալիս բողոքի։ Ու մեկ էլ տենում ու լսում ես, որ միլիցեքը մաղում են էտ մարդկանց՝ սնայպերներով, ավտոմատներով և այլն։ Ի՞նչ կանես։ Սիրային հակումներո՞վ դուրս կգաս փողոց։ Ի՞նչ կանես, ասա՛։ Մեկը ես, իմ մոտիկին փրկելու համար (եթե ինքը հանցագործ չի, ուրիշի կյանք խլող չի, այլ դուրս ա եկել իրա իրավունքները պաշտպանի լֆիկանման, դոդանման, սերժանման բ**ի տղերքի առաջ), ապա հա, ես էլ կդառնամ մանյակային հակումով, որ դրանց նմաններին կմաղեմ։ Եթե տենց չլիներ, էսօր մարդկային ցեղը չէր լինի։ Դու չէիր լինի, ես չէի լինի։ Վերացած կլինենք ու ինչ որ մի ուրիշ տեսակ կիշխեր Երկիրը։ Գուցե տենց ավելի լավ լիներ։ Բայց դե փաստը փաստ ա, որ հենց ինքնապահպանման բնազդի շնորհիվ, որը շատերը անարդարացիորեն ուրանում են ու պնդում, որ իրանք տենց գազան չեն, մեր տեսակը էսօր կա։ 
> 
> Ես չեմ գովաբանում բռնությունը։ Ես գովաբանում եմ պաշտպանելը ինքդ քեզ։ Եթե դիմացինդ հելել ա քեզ ու ընտանիքիդ մաղի չի մնում ուրիշ այլ հակում, քան քո նշած մանյակայինը։ Բայց էտ հակումը, որը կարա պահի տակ մարդ դրսևորի, չի բնութագրում մարդու էությունը, ինչպես քո պահի տակ կատարած շատ վատ քայլերը չեն բնութագրում քեզ որպես մարդ։


Ժողովուրդ, ինչի՞ ուշադիր չեք կարդում էն ինչ գրում եմ: Բազմիցս արդեն գրել եմ, ինչպիսին ազգն ա, էնպիսին էլ նրա ղեկավարներն են: Մանյակային հակումներով ազգը ո՞նց կարա ոչ մանյակային հակումներով ղեկավար ունենա՞:
Մենակ չասեք, որ ղեկավարն ա ծնում ազգին, ոնց ուզում ես քցի բռնի, ազգն ա ծնում իր ղեկավարներին:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ինձ թվում ա հարցնելը ավելորդ էր, մեկ բառով՝ տեռորիզմ:


Չամիչ ջան մի քիչ մանրամասն էլի, չհասկացա։ Ինչ ա նշանակում տեռորիզմ, ո՞վ ա ում նկատմամբ տեռռոր իրականացնում։

----------


## Artgeo

> Չամիչ ջան մի քիչ մանրամասն էլի, չհասկացա։ Ինչ ա նշանակում տեռորիզմ, ո՞վ ա ում նկատմամտ տեռռոր իրականացնում։


վիդեոյից չի հասկացվում, ով ա կրակում

----------


## Ներսես_AM

աաա դեբիլ, ես էլ գիտեմ Չամիչն ա

----------

Jarre (22.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.02.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> վիդեոյից չի հասկացվում, ով ա կրակում


Արթ, գործ չունես, էն որ պուճուր ժամանակ երեխեքին ասում են է՝ դեմքդ մի ծամածռի, տենց էլ կմնաս:
Խղճա ինքդ քեզ:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան մի քիչ մանրամասն էլի, չհասկացա։ Ինչ ա նշանակում տեռորիզմ, ո՞վ ա ում նկատմամբ տեռռոր իրականացնում։


Ներսես ջան, երկու կողմներն էլ իրար նկատմամբ տեռոր են իրականացնում: Զոհվել են ինչպես իրենց ծառայողական պարտքը իրականացնող ոստիկաններ, էնպես էլ ակտիվիստներ: Մեկ մեկ նենց եք իրականությունը ներկայացնում, անտեղյակ մարդը կարդալով կմտածի երկրորդ բեսլանն ա, երբ տեռորիստները գրավել էին դպրոցը ու երեխեքին հերթով գնդակահարում էին: Քաղաքացիները դուրս են եկել իշխանության դեմ, տեռոր են իրականացնում իշխանության դեմ, իշխանություններն էլ իրենց հերթին պատասխան տեռորն են իրականացնում: Այլ տարբերակներ կա՞ն:

----------


## Chuk

Ըստ Էսպրեսո ՏՎ-ի Յանուկը հրաժարական ա տվել ու շուտով դա պաշտոնապես Ռադայում կհայտարարվի: Բայց դե սա ամեն դեպքում հավաստի լուր չի, այլ  իրենց աղբյուրների:

http://espreso.tv/new/2014/02/22/yan..._pro_vidstavku

----------


## Չամիչ

> վիդեոյից չի հասկացվում, ով ա կրակում


Անկասկած, հումորի զգացումդ բարձր եմ գնահատում  :Hands Up: , ավատարս շատ էի հավանում, բայց դե որ խլեցիր, ինչ արած ստիպված եմ նորը կրել:

----------


## Artgeo

> աաա դեբիլ, ես էլ գիտեմ Չամիչն ա


Սկսել եմ իրա պես մտածել, օրինակ հիմա մի քիչ ԿԳԲիստական պրոպագանդա կանեմ, հետո կգնամ http://lafeda.ru/ կարդալու: 

Լրիվ չամիչվել եմ

----------


## Գալաթեա

Update

Տիմոշենկոն ազատ արձակվեց բանտից

----------

Chuk (22.02.2014), Jarre (22.02.2014), Mephistopheles (22.02.2014), Norton (22.02.2014), Շինարար (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներսես ջան, երկու կողմներն էլ իրար նկատմամբ տեռոր են իրականացնում: Զոհվել են ինչպես իրենց ծառայողական պարտքը իրականացնող ոստիկաններ, էնպես էլ ակտիվիստներ: Մեկ մեկ նենց եք իրականությունը ներկայացնում, անտեղյակ մարդը կարդալով կմտածի երկրորդ բեսլանն ա, երբ տեռորիստները գրավել էին դպրոցը ու երեխեքին հերթով գնդակահարում էին: Քաղաքացիները դուրս են եկել իշխանության դեմ, տեռոր են իրականացնում իշխանության դեմ, իշխանություններն էլ իրենց հերթին պատասխան տեռորն են իրականացնում: Այլ տարբերակներ կա՞ն:


Պարզ ա Չամիչ ջան, այսինքն քո համար ՕԿ ա, որ սնայպերը կարա դնի իր սեփական անզեն քաղաքացուն գնդակահարի։ Պարզ ա քո հետ ամեն ինչ։ ՈՒղղակի ուզում էի տեսնեմ ինչքան խորն ես մնացել Պուծինի պրոպագանդայի տակ‎։ Խորհուրդ կտամ Հ1, ՕՌՏ ու Ռոսսիա շատ քիչ նայես ու հնարավորինս շատ նայես առանց որևէ մեկնաբանության ուղիղ հեռարձակումներ տեղից։ Գուցե մի բան շարժվի ներսումդ, չնայած հույս չկա։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.02.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

> Անկասկած, հումորի զգացումդ բարձր եմ գնահատում , ավատարս շատ էի հավանում, բայց դե որ խլեցիր, ինչ արած ստիպված եմ նորը կրել:


Ջհուդամասոնական կայքերում ի՞նչ գործ ունես http://singles.walla.co.il/?w=/749/2...350/5/@@/media
հը՞ն  :Shok:

----------


## Շինարար

> Update
> 
> Տիմոշենկոն ազատ արձակվեց բանտից


Հերս ասում ա՝ մեր աղջկան ազատին :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (22.02.2014), Գալաթեա (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Արնախում բանդերովշինան կրակում է յուրայինների վրա, անմեղ ԿԳԲ-ին մեղավոր հանելու համար:  © КГБ ВГТРК 24
> 
>  Ներսե՛ս, եքա մարդ ես, տենց բաները միանգամից պիտի տեսնես:


Վիդեոյի տակը կարդա մի հատ  :Tongue:  դու ուր էիր, որ ես տենց տակտիկական նրբություններ էի հասկանում
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...95#post2465895

----------


## Չամիչ

> Պարզ ա Չամիչ ջան, այսինքն քո համար ՕԿ ա, որ սնայպերը կարա դնի իր սեփական անզեն քաղաքացուն գնդակահարի։ Պարզ ա քո հետ ամեն ինչ։ ՈՒղղակի ուզում էի տեսնեմ ինչքան խորն ես մնացել Պուծինի պրոպագանդայի տակ‎։ Խորհուրդ կտամ Հ1, ՕՌՏ ու Ռոսսիա շատ քիչ նայես ու հնարավորինս շատ նայես առանց որևէ մեկնաբանության ուղիղ հեռարձակումներ տեղից։ Գուցե մի բան շարժվի ներսումդ, չնայած հույս չկա։


Նույն հաջողությամբ պատասխան հարցը կարող եմ քեզ հղել, քեզ համար ՕԿ ա՞ երբ քաղաքացին կարող ա ոստիկան վառի՞: Ես իմ դիրքորոշումը պարզ շարադրեցի, էն ինչ տեղի ա ունենում տեռոր ա, տեռորի մեջ ՕԿ հասկացություն, առհասարակ, լինել չի կարող: Այ սարսափելին էն ա, որ ոստիկանների զոհվելը համարում եք օրինաչափ, անգամ չեք էլ հիշատակում դրա մասին: Հարց ա ծագում, ո՞րն ա ձեր նման՝ կողմնապահ մոտեցման նպատակը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հերս ասում ա՝ մեր աղջկան ազատին


Հա, հացաբուլկեղենի հյուսքը գլխին  :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (22.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.02.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

> Պարզ ա Չամիչ ջան, այսինքն քո համար ՕԿ ա, որ սնայպերը կարա դնի իր սեփական անզեն քաղաքացուն գնդակահարի։ Պարզ ա քո հետ ամեն ինչ։ ՈՒղղակի ուզում էի տեսնեմ ինչքան խորն ես մնացել Պուծինի պրոպագանդայի տակ‎։ Խորհուրդ կտամ Հ1, ՕՌՏ ու Ռոսսիա շատ քիչ նայես ու հնարավորինս շատ նայես առանց որևէ մեկնաբանության ուղիղ հեռարձակումներ տեղից։ Գուցե մի բան շարժվի ներսումդ, չնայած հույս չկա։


Նա ՕՌՏ չի նայում, օբիժաեշ, պրյամոյ կապ կա ս Կրեմլյոմ, Մասկվա, Կրեմլ - օդաբրյաետ

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, հացաբուլկեղենի հյուսքը գլխին


Ասում ա՝ հայ ա :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, հերիքա Չամիչին խոսացնեք:

----------

Jarre (22.02.2014), Աթեիստ (22.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ջհուդամասոնական կայքերում ի՞նչ գործ ունես http://singles.walla.co.il/?w=/749/2...350/5/@@/media
> հը՞ն


ԷԷԷ լավ, էլ մի լոմկա արա, շատ սիրուն նկարա: Փաստորեն չգիտեի, ջհուդներն էլ են սիրուն լինում:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.02.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ասում ա՝ հայ ա


Հայը որն ա, գյումրեցի աղջիկ ա, ՀԱՅ ա, ՀԱՅ  :Jpit: 
Մեր Յուլիգն է:

----------

Շինարար (22.02.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ԷԷԷ լավ, էլ մի լոմկա արա, շատ սիրուն նկարա: Փաստորեն չգիտեի, ջհուդներն էլ են սիրուն լինում:


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ժող, հերիքա Չամիչին խոսացնեք:


Խոսացնել չի խոսցնել ա :Tongue:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հայը որն ա, գյումրեցի աղջիկ ա, ՀԱՅ ա, ՀԱՅ 
> Մեր Յուլիգն է:


Գրիգյան

Օդից չի էլի :LOL:

----------

Գալաթեա (22.02.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

> Խոսացնել չի խոսցնել ա


Չամիչ, այ չամիչ, եթե ամուսնացած չես, արի ամուսնանանք, ԿԳԲ ից մուռս ամեն գիշեր քեզնից կհանեմ

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Նույն հաջողությամբ պատասխան հարցը կարող եմ քեզ հղել, քեզ համար ՕԿ ա՞ երբ քաղաքացին կարող ա ոստիկան վառի՞: Ես իմ դիրքորոշումը պարզ շարադրեցի, էն ինչ տեղի ա ունենում տեռոր ա, տեռորի մեջ ՕԿ հասկացություն, առհասարակ, լինել չի կարող: Այ սարսափելին էն ա, որ ոստիկանների զոհվելը համարում եք օրինաչափ, անգամ չեք էլ հիշատակում դրա մասին: Հարց ա ծագում, ո՞րն ա ձեր նման՝ կողմնապահ մոտեցման նպատակը:


Երբ որ ոստիկանը կրակում ա ժողովրդի վրա, ինձ համար ՕԿ–ից էլ ՕԿ ա, որ ոստիկանի վրա Մոլոտովի կոկտեյլ շպրտեն։ Մի հատ կարո՞ղ ես թվերով բերես քանի քաղաքացի ա զոհվել ու քանի ոստիկան Չամիչ ջան։ Նենց ուղղակի թվերը տեսնենք էլի։ Ես գիտեմ թվերը ուզում եմ իմանամ Պուծինի ալիքները ինչ թվերի են տիրապետում։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Երբ որ ոստիկանը կրակում ա ժողովրդի վրա, ինձ համար ՕԿ–ից էլ ՕԿ ա, որ ոստիկանի վրա Մոլոտովի կոկտեյլ շպրտեն։ Մի հատ կարո՞ղ ես թվերով բերես քանի քաղաքացի ա զոհվել ու քանի ոստիկան Չամիչ ջան։ Նենց ուղղակի թվերը տեսնենք էլի։ Ես գիտեմ թվերը ուզում եմ իմանամ Պուծինի ալիքները ինչ թվերի են տիրապետում։


Կողմնապահ, բայց որ էսքան կողմնապա՞հ: Կրակող ոստիկանը կթողնի, որ իրան մոտ գան վառե՞ն: Ներսես ջան, դու ու՞մ ես միամիտի տեղ դնում, ինձ թե՞ քեզ: Կրակող ոստիկանը թույլ կտար, որ իր շարքերից էտքան մարդ զոհվի՞, կամ ինչո՞վ էր կրակում, ռետինե մահակո՞վ:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կողմնապահ, բայց որ էսքան կողմնապա՞հ: Կրակող ոստիկանը կթողնի, որ իրան մոտ գան վառե՞ն: Ներսես ջան, դու ու՞մ ես միամիտի տեղ դնում, ինձ թե՞ քեզ: Կրակող ոստիկանը թույլ կտար, որ իր շարքերից էտքան մարդ զոհվի՞, կամ ինչո՞վ էր կրակում, ռետինե մահակո՞վ:


թիվ ասա, ինքան ոստիկան ա մահացել։ Հա բա էն բերածս վիդեոյում չտեսա՞ր ոնց անտեսանելի գլխարկը գլխին ռետինե մահակով էկավ տվեց տվեց գլխին թռավ։

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, այ չամիչ, եթե ամուսնացած չես, արի ամուսնանանք, ԿԳԲ ից մուռս ամեն գիշեր քեզնից կհանեմ


Ճիշտն ասած բան չունեմ քեզ ասելու, ընդամենը կարող եմ խղճալ ոչ միայն քեզ, այլ, առհասարակ՝ մեզ: Հենց քո նմանները շատ լավ ցույց են տալիս թե ով ենք մենք ու ինչի ենք արժանի: Ֆու, համը հանում ես, տուֆտում ես, լռճկվում ես, լեզուդ քեզ պահի:

----------

Bruno (22.02.2014), Mephistopheles (22.02.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

Կակոյ նիբուդ ուկրաինայի համար մարդիկ կարան սենց ցածրանան ու իրար սենց վիրավորեն, էս չե՞նք, ումից ինչ ե՞նք պահանջում: Երբ աղջիկը աղջկան կարա վիրավորի, էլ տղուց ի՞նչ պահանջես:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, ի՞նչ եք ուզում ապացուցել էս մարդուն, չե՞ք հասկանում որ անիմաստ ա, թեման էլ ափսոս ա, յան տվեք:

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2014), Գալաթեա (22.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Ուկրաինայի նախագահ Վիկտոր Յանուկովիչը հրաժարական է տվել: Այդ մասին քիչ առաջ հայտարարել են ուկրաինացի երկու ընդդիմադիր պատգամավորները՝ տարբեր ԶԼՄ-ների տված մեկնաբանություններում: «Բատկիվշինա» եւ «Ազատություն» խմբակցությունների ներկայացուցիչները պնդում են, որ շուտով պաշտոնապես այդ մասին հայտարարություն կլինի: Նշենք, որ պաշտոնապես նման տեղեկատվություն չի տարածվել, իսկ Յանուկովիչի պաշտոնական կայքն էլ չի աշխատում այս պահին: -


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/25248.h....r3bn0M4n.dpuf

----------

Jarre (22.02.2014), Գալաթեա (22.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (22.02.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Ի՞նչ թիմ, երբ ազատության ջատագովները ծախվել են ու երկիրը քանդ ու քարափ են անում:


Չամիչ, կարա՞ս ցույց տաս գոնե մի մարդու, որին դու ճանաչում ես, որ փողի խաթր կգնա ու իրան կգցի սնայպերի ու ատոմատի տակ, ինչ ա որ փող ունենա մեռնելուց հետո։ Ցույց տուր տենց մարդ։ 
Դու իրականում շատ մեծ վիրավորանք ես հասցնում բոլոր նման պայմաններում զոված, իրանց կյանքը կորցրած մարդկանց։ Դե հիմա նայի էս նկարներին ու բացատրի՛.
ա. ինչո՞վ են էս մարդիկ ծախված
բ. ինչո՞վ են մանյակ
Բացատրի՛, Չամիչ, էս մարդկանց հարազատները շատ կուզենան իմանալ, թե ինչ զզվանք ու ծախված են եղել իրենց զոհված հարազատները։ Վերջապես ցույց տուր իրանց իրական երեսը։ Պատռի էս բարի քողի տակ գտնվող հրեշների իրական երեսները։ Սպասում եմ, Չամիչ։ Ու մենակ ես, չէ՝ շատերը։
http://society.lb.ua/accidents/2014/...iy_spisok.html

Ափսոս աշխատանքային կոմպիս վրա լիքը արգելքներ ա դրած, թե չէ սաղ նկարները ստեղ կդնեի։ Ավելի ազդեցիկ ու պրակտիկ կլիներ։

Չամիչ, եթե չեմ կարողացել բացատրել, ուրեմն ես քեզ համարելու եմ կողմնապահ ու անհիմն խոսացող։ Կներես, իհարկե։ Նկատի ունեմ էս թեմայում։

----------

Chuk (22.02.2014), Աթեիստ (22.02.2014), Ձայնալար (22.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (22.02.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Էշ մեռնում են, ահա, թե ինչի ա բերում ԿԳԲշնիկներին լսելը: Արա, առաջին օրվանից կոմպրոմիսի գնայիր, հիմա ոչ էսքան մարդ կմահանար, ոչ ծայրահեղ տարրերը իրենց ձեռքու ուժ կկենտրոնացնեին, ոչ էլ քեզ սենց կլարեին... իշխանությունում ունեցածդ մեծամասնությունը կարող ա կորցնեիր, բայց երկիրդ ներքին սատբիլություն կպահպաներ: 

Ընդհանուր ՈՒկրաինան ահավոր վնասներ կրեց էս իրավիճակից ու իրանց ղեկավարության զոռբայության պատճառով:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Թվիթթերից

Check out @SmithWesson101's Tweet: https://twitter.com/SmithWesson101/s...04636169424896


 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------

Chuk (22.02.2014), Jarre (22.02.2014), Sagittarius (22.02.2014), Աթեիստ (22.02.2014), Գալաթեա (22.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Փաստորեն հլը որ ընդամենը խոսակցություն ա էդ հրաժարականը:

Ըստ պատգամավոր Միկոլա Կատերինչուկի, Յանուկովիչը Յացենյուկի հետ հեռախոսազարույցի ժամանակ է խոստացել հրաժարական տալ  ( http://espreso.tv/new/2014/02/22/kat..._pro_vidstavku )

----------

Աթեիստ (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էսօրվա բացի արդեն գրվածներից,

Ռադայի նախագահը հրաժարական ա տվել, նոր նախագահ ա ընտրվել Բատկիվշինայից մեկը։Յանուկովիչը փորձում ա թռնել ՈՒկրաինայից քանի որ չի համաձայնվել Պուծինի ՈՒկրաինան կիսելու առաջարկինԽարկովում ռուսական շները հավաք են անցկացնում, որ զինվեն դիմադրեն նոր իշխանությանը (կարդա ուզում են քաղաքացիական պատերազմ ու անջատողական շարժում սկսեն)Արսեն Ավագովը ընտրվել է ՆԳՆ նախարարՌադայում օրինակգիծ են քննարկում Բերկուտը ցրելու համար

----------

Chuk (22.02.2014), Աթեիստ (22.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հլը էս տականքին լսեք։ Ասում ա ես ամեն ինչ արել ու անում եմ որ արյուն չթափվի  :Bad:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հլը էս տականքին լսեք։ Ասում ա ես ամեն ինչ արել ու անում եմ որ արյուն չթափվի


Ասում ա հրաժարական չեմ տվել

----------


## Artgeo

Պուծինի շան հարցազրույցն ամբողջությամբ
http://112.ua/video/zayavlenie-yanuk...tml?type=90104

----------


## Artgeo

Ռադայում իմպիչմենտ արին Յանուկովիչին, հենց նոր

----------

Chuk (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինչքան ուկրաիներենս ներեց։ Հենց նոր իմպիչմենտի հարցը Ռադայում ընդունեցին ու արտահերթ նախագահական կամ ապրիլին կամ մայիսին

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինչքան ուկրաիներենս ներեց։ Հենց նոր իմպիչմենտի հարցը Ռադայում ընդունեցին ու արտահերթ նախագահական կամ ապրիլին կամ մայիսին


Մայիսի 25 -ին

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ի դեպ վերջին երկու օրերին ուկրաինայում ավելի քան 40 Լենինի արձաններ են ապամոնտաժվել։

http://bbc.in/1l8KQVa

----------


## Artgeo

> Ի դեպ վերջին երկու օրերին ուկրաինայում ավելի քան 40 Լենինի արձաններ են ապամոնտաժվել։


Մեկա ես ավելի արագ եմ նորություններ գրում  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ի դեպ վերջին երկու օրերին ուկրաինայում ավելի քան 40 Լենինի արձաններ են ապամոնտաժվել։


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-euro...alflow_twitter

Զարմանում եմ, որ էդքան արձան ունեին  :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մեկա ես ավելի արագ եմ նորություններ գրում


Ինչն ես արագ դնում  :Tongue: 


Քանի Չամիչը չկա, իր տեսանյունը ներկայացնող հոդված  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
http://www.1tv.ru/news/world/252776

բացել ա  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի դեպ վերջին երկու օրերին ուկրաինայում ավելի քան 40 Լենինի արձաններ են ապամոնտաժվել։
> 
> http://bbc.in/1l8KQVa


Այդքան արձան կա՞ր: Ռուսական ալիքները խոսում էին 16 արձանի մասին` նշելով, որ մեկն էլ ցանկացել են որպես ջարդոն ուղարկեն Չինաստան:

Հայաստանում քանի՞ արձան է եղել. սկսեց հետաքրքրել: Հանրապետության հրապարակինը գիտեմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դե համարյա բոլոր բնակավայրերում կար երևի։

----------


## Ambrosine

Տիմոշենկոն գնում ա Մայդան:

----------

Ներսես_AM (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Մենք շատ ցիվիլ ձևով ենք ապամոնտաժել`








> Բանվորները տեղադրում էին արձանը հատուկ բեռնատար մեքենայի վրա, երբ վերջինիս վարորդը գոռաց. «Ժողովուրդ ջան, հետ կանգնեք, թող հարազատները առաջ անցնեն»: Նա ի նկատի ուներ կոմունիստներին:
> 
> Աղբյուր

----------

Նաիրուհի (22.02.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, եթե Ուկրայինայում ընդամենը 3 ամիս պետք եկավ, Հայաստանի նման երկրի համար 1 ամիսն էլ ա հերիք, իմհկ

----------


## Artgeo

Հ1-ի Հայլուրն եմ նայում, սպասում եմ Ուկրայինայի մասին նորություններին... Ինչ ախմախությունից ասես չեն խոսում, Ուկրայինայի մասին խոսք չկա: Լավա "Կարապի լիճ" չեն միացնում

----------


## Jarre

Ժողովուրդը մտել ա Յանուկովիչի առանձնատուն։ Հըլը նայեք։

http://m.censor.net.ua/photo_news/27...oreportajvideo

----------

Mephistopheles (22.02.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ուկրաինայի ներքին գործերի նախկին նախարարը անցած է եղել Բելառուս, նրան միացել է Կուրչենկոն: Բայց առավոտյան ԿԳԲ աշխատակիցները նրանց հանդիպել և պահանջել են լքել երկրի տարածքը մինչև ժ. 18:00`

"Хвиля"

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժողովուրդը մտել ա Յանուկովիչի առանձնատուն։ Հըլը նայեք։
> 
> http://m.censor.net.ua/photo_news/27...oreportajvideo


Ճաշակով տղա յա երեվում ։Ճ Կարար տղեն երկիրը հարստացներ, ինքն էլ ամեն կիրակի գնար մի մասնավոր գոլֆ կլուբում գոլֆ խաղար ախպերների հետ, հետո էլ գնար ավտոշոու նայեր... ու երջանիկ լիներ։ Չէ պիտի ինքը ունենա էս ամենը ու էլ մարդ չունենա... դրա համար ա ինքը պրեզիդենտ։ Սաղ ԿԳԲշնիկները սենց չտես–գյոռմամիշներ են, ստանդարտ կոմպլեքսավորված ԲՏ։ 
Սենցները իրենց ավարից հեշտ ու հանգիստ չեն բաժանվում, ու ավելի շուտ ինքնասպան կլինեն, քան թե հրաժարական կտան ու կգնան դատարան։

----------

Chuk (22.02.2014), Jarre (22.02.2014), Աթեիստ (22.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.02.2014), Տրիբուն (22.02.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, Ռուսաստանի առաջին ալիքով կպած խարկովի ժողովն են լուսաբանում, փիս հոտ ա գալիս սրանց ծրագրից, ինչ-որ բանի ա պատրաստվում կրեմլը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, եթե Ուկրայինայում ընդամենը 3 ամիս պետք եկավ, Հայաստանի նման երկրի համար 1 ամիսն էլ ա հերիք, իմհկ


Հայաստանին ժամանակ չի պետք, ձվերով ընդդիմություն ա պետք, ոչ թե ինքնասիրահարված հավեր:

----------

Ռուֆուս (22.02.2014), Վիշապ (23.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ թվում ա հարցնելը ավելորդ էր, մեկ բառով՝ տեռորիզմ:


Ջորջ Բուշի ականջը կանչի: Նրան էլ ինչ ցույց էին տալիս ասում էր տեռորիզմ: Չամիչ, քեզ մեծ ապագայա սպասվում:

----------

Artgeo (22.02.2014), Jarre (23.02.2014), Աթեիստ (22.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (22.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.02.2014), Վիշապ (23.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, Ռուսաստանի առաջին ալիքով կպած խարկովի ժողովն են լուսաբանում, փիս հոտ ա գալիս սրանց ծրագրից, ինչ-որ բանի ա պատրաստվում կրեմլը


Ապեր, ոչ մի բան էլ չեն անելու, քանի ոչ չեն կարանալու անեն: Պուծինը գիտի մենակ մեծ-մեծ բռթելով ա: Ռուսաստանը մի հատ մեծ ու անհույս գեղ ա: Երկու ամիս ուրախացան, որ կարացան Ուկրաինային հետ պահեն ԵՄ հետ ԱԱ-ն ստորագրելուց, հիմա քամակները մռմռում ա: Ռուսաստանի սաղ քաշը էս երկու ամիսն էր, մեկ էլ մայդանի զոհերը, որի ամբողջ մեղքը իրանց վզին ա: Եթե Ռուսաստանը դեբիլ Յանուկին կուտը չտար, էտ ախմախն էլ գլուխը կախ չհամաձայնվեր, հիմա համ պրեզիդենտ կլիներ, համ ԵՄ հետ կլիներ, համ էլ զոհեր չէին լինի:

----------

Վիշապ (23.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեր անմեղսունակ անտերներից ի՞նչ կա, կարացա՞ն որոշեն կառավարության հրաժարական պահանջում են, թե՞ վսյո տակի մենք պետք ա համակարգային, գոլբալ, համատիեզերական փոփոխությունների ճանապարհով գնանք՝ հաջորդ 2500 տարվա ընթացքում:

----------

My World My Space (22.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.02.2014), Վիշապ (23.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բայց Յանուկովիչն ինչ քյասիբ ա, մի հատ առյուծ ձևի համար չունի: Ուկրաինացիների համար տուր է պետք կազմակերպել, որ գան դոդի բաղչեքը տեսնեն

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ռուսները *ա*ել են տակները: Բացում ես 1.tv.ru ու ոչ մի բան Ուկրաինայի մասին, միակ դարդն ու ցավը Օլիմպիադան է  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ռուսները *ա*ել են տակները: Բացում ես 1.tv.ru ու ոչ մի բան Ուկրաինայի մասին, միակ դարդն ու ցավը Օլիմպիադան է


Կարո՞ղ ա ես չեմ շատ ուշադիր, բայց ընդհանուր մոտս էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ առաջին ալիքը շատ ավելի զուսպ ա ոչ միայն Ուկիաինայի հարցում, այլ ընհանրապես պուտիներգության ոլորտում, քան Ռոսիան կամ ԷնՏեՎե-ն, ոչ թե ուղղակի ավելի, այլ շատ ավելի, թե՞ չկա տենց բան:

----------


## Artgeo

> Կարո՞ղ ա ես չեմ շատ ուշադիր, բայց ընդհանուր մոտս էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ առաջին ալիքը շատ ավելի զուսպ ա ոչ միայն Ուկիաինայի հարցում, այլ ընհանրապես պուտիներգության ոլորտում, քան Ռոսիան կամ ԷնՏեՎե-ն, ոչ թե ուղղակի ավելի, այլ շատ ավելի, թե՞ չկա տենց բան:


Կա տենց բան, նույնիսկ Շեվչենկոն Ռոսիայի եթերում ամենազուսպ խոսացողն էր, իսկ ՎԳՏՌԿ այի ալիքները մեկը մյուսին տալիս անցնում են

----------

Շինարար (23.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

:LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Jarre (23.02.2014), Moonwalker (23.02.2014), My World My Space (23.02.2014), Ruby Rue (23.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Արէա (23.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (23.02.2014), Վիշապ (23.02.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ասում ա Յանուկին սահմանապահները չեն թողել Ուկրաինայից թռնի, փաստաթղթերը կարգին չեն եղել... Փորձել են կաշառել, սահմանապահները չեն կաշառվել։
Կարգին երկիր ա սարքել մարդը ։Ճ 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Yanukovych 'blocked' from leaving Ukraine
KIEV: Ukraine's border control service claimed that aides to President Viktor Yanukovych tried to bribe border guards to let him fly out of the country on Saturday but he was prevented from leaving.

"A private plane due to fly out of Donetsk airport did not have the correct paperwork. When officials arrived to check the documentation they were met by armed people who offered them money to fly out urgently," border service spokesman Serhiy Astahov told AFP, adding that border guards refused the offer.

"After some time two armoured vehicles pulled up at the plane and the president emerged and left the airport," Astahov said.

He said officials did not know the planned destination of the plane.

There was no independent confirmation of Astahov's account.

----------

Tiger29 (23.02.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Ուկրաինական Եվրոմայդանի առաջին փուլի մի քանի դասերը․․․

1․ Եվրոմայդանը Արևմուտքի ծրագիրը չէր, և չէր կարող դառնալ, քանի որ Արևմուտքը չգիտեր, որ Յանուկովիչը չի ստորագրելու Ասոցացման համաձայնագիրը, և չէր կարող, հետևաբար պատրաստվել այդքան կարճ ժամկետում որևէ "Մայդանի ծրագիր մշակել"․․․

2․ Եվրոմայդանը լինելով քաղաքացիական պայքար, չուներ որևէ կուսակցական հենարան կամ տանիք․․․կար և կա համախմբում մեկ նպատակի շուրջը՝ չլինել ռուսական տիրապետության ներքո, և կողմնորոշումը հստակ արևմտյան է․․ ի դեպ երբ խոսում են արևմտյան կողմնորոշման մասին, նկատի ունեն իրավական, ժողովրդավարական, սոցիալական և ինքնիշխան պետություն․․ նաև, մարդու իրավունքները և հիմնարար ազատությունները Արևմուտիքն չեն պատկանում, ուղղակի դեռևս Արևմուտքն է առավելագույնս այդ սկզբունքները կիրառել՝ թեկուզ բազմաթիվ թերություններով․․․

3․ Մայդանը երբեք չի սպասել Արևմտյան աջակցությանը կամ որևէ այլ երկրի աջակցությանը, այլ մղեց հետևողական, անզիճում, սկզբունքային պայքար իր նպատակներին հասնելու համար․․․ ընդիմության ներկայացուցիչներն ունեին այնքան լեգիտիմություն ներկայացնելու Մայդանին, ինչքանով մնում էին նրա պահանջներին հավատարիմ․․․

4․ Մայդանը չուներ մեկ անձի կողմից ղեկավարման սկզբունք, այն ղեկավարվում էր ինքնակառավարման, ինքնակազմակերպման և կոլեգիալ սկզբունքով․․․

5․ Մայդանը ստիպեց իր հետ հաշվի նստել առաջին հերթին Յանուկովիչին և նրա հպատակներին, նաև Պուտինին, նաև Արևմուտքին․․․ և ըստ իր արժեքային կողմնորոշման, վերջի վերջո ունեցավ այն երկրների աջակցությունը, որոնք ունեն նույն արժեքային համակարգը, մոտեցումները և սկզբունքները՝ հանձինս Արևմտյան քաղաքակրթության, և որպես հակառակորդներ ունեին այն երկրները, որոնք ունեն ավտոիտար, բռնապետական և Մաքսային միության կնքահոր սկզբունքները․․․

6․ քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը պետք է կարողանա թելադրի քաղաքական ուժերին, ոչ թե հակառակը․․սրանում է հաջողության գրավականը ժողովրդավարության ․․․ քաղաքական ուժերը կարող են գնալ համաձայնությունների, փողզիճումների ըստ իրենց քաղաքական շահերի, ձգտումների, որոնք փոփոխական են ըստ քաղաքական հնարավորությունների․․․ քաղաքացիական հասարակության շահերը անկախ նրանց ներուժից, հզորությունից, նույնն են և կայուն են․․․

Աղբյուր՝ Արթուր Սաքունցի ՖԲ էջից

----------

Sagittarius (23.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Ձայնալար (23.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (23.02.2014)

----------


## Արամ

Ես հաստատ չեմ ցանկանա, որ Հայաստանը ուշքի գա էս միջոցով։ Չեմ ուզենա, որ ստեղ էլ <<Մայդան>> լինի։ Թքած պետության վրա, եթե պետք ա թեկուզ 1 հոգի զոհվի․․․հայը հայի դեմ կռիվ անի ու զոհվի․․․չէ, էդ ըստ իս հիմարություն ա։ Ավելի լավ ա, ես ստրուկի պես մնամ Հայաստանում ու ստրուկ լինեմ, քան թե ինչ որ մեկը զոհվի Հայաստանի ապագայի համար։  Ու պրիտոմ Սերժը Յանուկովիչ չի։ Յանուկովիչի <<զինվորիկները>> ժողովրդին չէին խփում՝ ուլի պես կանգնած էին, եթե ընդեղ 80 զոհ ա եղել, ստեղ 800 ա լինելու։ 
Ու ես հաստատ պատրաստ չեմ, իմ ընկերներից, իմ բարեկամներից, իմ սիրելիներից ինչ որ մեկին կորցնեմ Հայաստանի ապագայի համար։ 
Կներեք մի քիչ կոպիտ ասեմ, իսկ Դուք պատրաստ ե՞ք, Ձեր կնոջը, երեխային, ընկերոջը կորցնել, ինչ ա Հայաստանի նախագան <<Լավ Տղա>> լինի։
Հա՛, կարող եք մտածել, որ իմ նմանների պատճառով ա, որ Հայաստանը էս վիճակում ա, չի զարգանում, Ձեր իրավունքն ա, բայց մեկ ա, ես ԴԵՄ եմ արյան գնով ինչ որ հարց լուծելու։

----------


## Chuk

> Ուկրաինական Եվրոմայդանի առաջին փուլի մի քանի դասերը․․․
> ...
> Աղբյուր՝ Արթուր Սաքունցի ՖԲ էջից


Սաքունցը ինչ-որ ճիշտ բաներ ասում ա, բայց իրա գրածում գերակշռում ա «անձնական ցանկությունները», որոնք իրականում այնքան էլ հիմնավորված չեն, ըստ իս: Անդրադառնամ կետ առ կետ:




> 1․ Եվրոմայդանը Արևմուտքի ծրագիրը չէր, և չէր կարող դառնալ, քանի որ Արևմուտքը չգիտեր, որ Յանուկովիչը չի ստորագրելու Ասոցացման համաձայնագիրը, և չէր կարող, հետևաբար պատրաստվել այդքան կարճ ժամկետում որևէ "Մայդանի ծրագիր մշակել"․․․


Ես էլ եմ հակված կարծելու, որ կատարվածն Արևմուտքում մշակված ծրագիր չէր: Բայց  առ այս պահը նման ազդեցությունը, որոշակի նախապատրաստվածությունը Արևմուտքի կողմից հերքելու համար բավարար փաստ չկա: ԻՆչպես և հակառակի համար փաստ չկա: «Արևմուտքը չգիտեր, որ Յանուկովիչը չի ստորագրելու Ասոցացման համաձայնագիրը» միտքը զգայական բլեֆ է: Արևմուտքը հրաշալի գիտեր թե Յանուկովիչի անձնական հատկանիշները, թե՛ նրա կախվածությունը մի շարք օլիգարխներից, թե նրա կախվածությունը Ռուսաստանից, ինչպես նաև հրաշալի գիտեր Ռուսաստանի գործելաոճն ի դեմս Պուտինի: Ճիշտ նույն կերպ գիտեր նաև Հայաստանի դեպքում: Արևմուտքում անփորձ ու հիմար չինովնիկներ չեն միայն, այլ կան նաև փորձառու, լավ հաշվարկներ անող դեմքեր: Արևմուտքն *ԱՌՆՎԱԶՆ* գիտեր Յանուկովիչի համաձայնագիրը չստորագրելու ՀԱՎԱՆԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ու ԱՌՆՎԱԶՆ հաշվի առել էր նման ընթացքը:




> 2․ Եվրոմայդանը լինելով քաղաքացիական պայքար, չուներ որևէ կուսակցական հենարան կամ տանիք․․․կար և կա համախմբում մեկ նպատակի շուրջը՝ չլինել ռուսական տիրապետության ներքո, և կողմնորոշումը հստակ արևմտյան է․․ ի դեպ երբ խոսում են արևմտյան կողմնորոշման մասին, նկատի ունեն իրավական, ժողովրդավարական, սոցիալական և ինքնիշխան պետություն․․ նաև, մարդու իրավունքները և հիմնարար ազատությունները Արևմուտիքն չեն պատկանում, ուղղակի դեռևս Արևմուտքն է առավելագույնս այդ սկզբունքները կիրառել՝ թեկուզ բազմաթիվ թերություններով․․․


Սա նույնպես, ըստ էության Սաքունցի բարի երազանքն է, որն ինքն ու էլի ոմանք երազում են Հայաստանի համար, որ կուսակցությունները վերանան, զուտ քաղ. հասարակությունը գործի: Նման բան չի լինում: Ուկրաինայում ևս որևէ բան գլուխ չէր գա առանց լիդերների, կուսակցական հենարանի: Իհարկե էնտեղ լիդերը մեկը չէր, այլ մի քանիսն էին, բայց կազմակերպչական ողջ հարցերով զբաղվում էին հենց քաղաքական միավորումներն ու գործիչները, կարողանում ճիշտ ուղղորդել, ճիշտ ընթացք հաղորդել, հակառակ դեպքում դառնալու էր քաոսային մի բան, որը արագորեն իշխանությունը տապալելու էր:




> 3․ Մայդանը երբեք չի սպասել Արևմտյան աջակցությանը կամ որևէ այլ երկրի աջակցությանը, այլ մղեց հետևողական, անզիճում, սկզբունքային պայքար իր նպատակներին հասնելու համար․․․ ընդիմության ներկայացուցիչներն ունեին այնքան լեգիտիմություն ներկայացնելու Մայդանին, ինչքանով մնում էին նրա պահանջներին հավատարիմ․․․


Այստեղ ևս մեծ բլեֆ կա: Գուցե և Մայդանը չէր սպասում Արևմտյան աջակցությանը, բայց ամենայն հավանականությամբ առանց Արևմտյան աջակցության ոչինչ չէր հաջողվի, իշխանությունը կլիներ անզիջում, ոչ մի բանի առաջ կանգ չէր առնի: Առաջին օրվանից Արևմուտքից կար աջակցություն, ի դեմ տարբեր չինովնիկների այցելությունների, Յանուկովիչին տված սպառնալիքների, հետագայում՝ սանկցիաների իրականացման և այլն: Հաջողություն չէր լինի նաև առանց ըննդիմության ներկայացուցիչների ու հայրենի օլիգարխների աջակցության, որոնք մատակարում էին ինչպես կերակուր ու հագուստ, այնպես էլ պագրիշկաներ, զենք ու այլ բաներ: Այս գործոններից որևէ մեկը ուղղակի չի կարելի անտեսել:




> 4․ Մայդանը չուներ մեկ անձի կողմից ղեկավարման սկզբունք, այն ղեկավարվում էր ինքնակառավարման, ինքնակազմակերպման և կոլեգիալ սկզբունքով․․․


Այս մասին վերևում արդեն գրեցի: Բայց իհարկե ուկրաինացի ժողովուրդն իսկապես ցուցաբերեց ինքնակազմակերպման շատ վառ դրսևորումներ:




> Մայդանը ստիպեց իր հետ հաշվի նստել առաջին հերթին Յանուկովիչին և նրա հպատակներին, նաև Պուտինին, նաև Արևմուտքին․․․ և ըստ իր արժեքային կողմնորոշման, վերջի վերջո ունեցավ այն երկրների աջակցությունը, որոնք ունեն նույն արժեքային համակարգը, մոտեցումները և սկզբունքները՝ հանձինս Արևմտյան քաղաքակրթության, և որպես հակառակորդներ ունեին այն երկրները, որոնք ունեն ավտոիտար, բռնապետական և Մաքսային միության կնքահոր սկզբունքները․․․


Ինչպես արդեն գրեցի Յանուկինի ու իր հպատակներին, Պուտինին Մայդանը ստիպեց իր հետ հաշվի առնել բազում ֆակտորների համագումարի շնորհիվ, որոնց մեջ էր մտնում քաղաքական ուժերի համատեղ գործելը, օլիգարխների ներգրավվածությունները, Արևմուտքի աջակցությունը, տարբեր ԶԼՄ-ների լավ աշխատելը և այլն: Որևէ մեկն էս ամենից չի կարելի անտեսել «դաս քաղելու» ժամանակ: Հակառակ դեպքում դա դառնում է ծույլիկ աշակերտի սովորած դաս, ով սովորում է միայն մի պարբերությունը:




> 6․ քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը պետք է կարողանա թելադրի քաղաքական ուժերին, ոչ թե հակառակը․․սրանում է հաջողության գրավականը ժողովրդավարության ․․․ քաղաքական ուժերը կարող են գնալ համաձայնությունների, փողզիճումների ըստ իրենց քաղաքական շահերի, ձգտումների, որոնք փոփոխական են ըստ քաղաքական հնարավորությունների․․․ քաղաքացիական հասարակության շահերը անկախ նրանց ներուժից, հզորությունից, նույնն են և կայուն են․․․


Սա իմ կարծիքով ամենակարևորն էր, որ ուներ Մայդանը, տեղն եկած դեպքում չհամաձայնվել լիդերների որոշման հետ ու թելադրել սեփականը: Բայց սա չպետք է երբևէ դառնա ինքնանպատակ ու չդառավ: Հիմնական դեպքերում պետք է լինի ուղղակի պարզ փոխշահավետ համագործակցություն ու այդ թվում հիմնականում ենթարկվել քաղաքական ուժերին: Մայդանը հենց դա էր անում, թույլատրելով կազմակերպել ողջ ընթացքը, իսկ անհրաժեշ պահերին կանգնելով ու սուլելով էն որոշման դեմ, որն իր համար անթույլատրելի էր:

----------

Freeman (23.02.2014), Jarre (23.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես հաստատ չեմ ցանկանա, որ Հայաստանը ուշքի գա էս միջոցով։ Չեմ ուզենա, որ ստեղ էլ <<Մայդան>> լինի։ Թքած պետության վրա, եթե պետք ա թեկուզ 1 հոգի զոհվի․․․հայը հայի դեմ կռիվ անի ու զոհվի․․․չէ, էդ ըստ իս հիմարություն ա։ Ավելի լավ ա, ես ստրուկի պես մնամ Հայաստանում ու ստրուկ լինեմ, քան թե ինչ որ մեկը զոհվի Հայաստանի ապագայի համար։  Ու պրիտոմ Սերժը Յանուկովիչ չի։ Յանուկովիչի <<զինվորիկները>> ժողովրդին չէին խփում՝ ուլի պես կանգնած էին, եթե ընդեղ 80 զոհ ա եղել, ստեղ 800 ա լինելու։ 
> Ու ես հաստատ պատրաստ չեմ, իմ ընկերներից, իմ բարեկամներից, իմ սիրելիներից ինչ որ մեկին կորցնեմ Հայաստանի ապագայի համար։ 
> Կներեք մի քիչ կոպիտ ասեմ, իսկ Դուք պատրաստ ե՞ք, Ձեր կնոջը, երեխային, ընկերոջը կորցնել, ինչ ա Հայաստանի նախագան <<Լավ Տղա>> լինի։
> Հա՛, կարող եք մտածել, որ իմ նմանների պատճառով ա, որ Հայաստանը էս վիճակում ա, չի զարգանում, Ձեր իրավունքն ա, բայց մեկ ա, ես ԴԵՄ եմ արյան գնով ինչ որ հարց լուծելու։


Արամ ջան, ոչ մեկը չի ցանկանա որ նման գնով լինի իշխանափոխությունը, էդտեղ բնականաբար հարց էլ չկա քննարկելու:
Բայց նաև ոչ մեկը չի ուզի սեփական երկրում ապրել ստրուկի կարգավիճակում, ու ուզենք թե չուզենք, մեր մոտ մի օր սկսվելու է հեղափոխական ընթացք: Նման դեպքում պետք է ջանք ու եռանդ չխնայել, նման բաներից խուսափելու համար, սկսած չգտիեմ, ոստիկանությանը քո կողմը գրավելուց ու ուրիշ բաներից: Բայց նաև պետք է հասկանալ, որ յուրաքանչյուր պահի կարող է լավագույն կերպով ծրագրավորված գործընթացը դուրս գա վերահսկողությունից: Հետևաբար եթե տվյալ ազգը չի ուզում սեփական երկրում ստրուկի կարգավիճակում լինի, պետք է միշտ էլ նման գործընթացի հնարավորությունը, ցավոք, աչքի տակ ունենա:

Հաստատ Ուկրաինայում զոհվածներից որևէ մեկը չէր ուզում զոհվել: Բարիկադներում իրենց կողքին կանգնած հայրերը, եղբայրները, որդիները չէին ուզում իրենց կորցնել: 

Ու խնդիրը բնավ «լավ տղա» նախագահ ունենալը չի:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.02.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Սաքունցը ինչ-որ ճիշտ բաներ ասում ա, բայց իրա գրածում գերակշռում ա «անձնական ցանկությունները», որոնք իրականում այնքան էլ հիմնավորված չեն, ըստ իս: Անդրադառնամ կետ առ կետ:


Արտ, յուրաքանչյուր տառիդ տակ ստորագրում եմ։ Նույնը ես եմ մտածել։ Ուզում էի գրել նույն միտքը, բայց արդեն գիշեր էր ուժ չունեի։

----------

Chuk (23.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.02.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Եվրամայդանի հետ ուղիղ կապ կարծես թե չկա, բայց շատ հետաքրքիր ա թվում.

*Ազնավուրը կոչ է անում ընդվզել*

Ազնավուրը բոլորին փողոց դուրս գալու կոչ է անում

Ամսագրի հետ զրույցում Ազնավուրն ասել է, որ իր նոր երգերը նաև քաղաքական ուղերձներ են պարունակում։ Դրանցից մեկը կոչվում է «Բոլորը դեպի փողոց»։ Նա ճիշտ է համարում, որ մարդիկ բողոքի ցույցերի են դուրս գալիս՝ Թունիսում, Եգիպտոսում, նաև Ֆրանսիայում։ «Հակառակ դեպքում իշխող բոլոր կուսակցությունները կվերածվեն բռնապետների։ Որպեսզի բռնապետություն չլինի, ժողովուրդը պիտի իր խոսքն ասի»,- համոզված է շանսոնյեն։

Ազնավուրը կարող է հանդուրժել անգամ այն ցույցերը, որոնք ուղղված են Ֆրանսիայում միասեռական ամուսունությունների դեմ, դրանով իսկ՝ իր սեփական համոզմունքների դեմ։ Ի վերջո, նա առաջինն էր Ֆրանսիայում, որը դեռ տասնամյակներ առաջ երգում էր միասեռականների մասին [բառացի՝ իր երգերով կանգնած էր միասեռականների թիկունքին – թրգմ.], գրում է ամսագիրը։

1976-ից Շառլ Ազնավուրն ապրում է Շվեյցարիայում, Լոզանում։ Նա Շվեյցարիայում Հայաստանի դեսպանն է:

Նինա Պյոլխաու, Stern

Աղբյուր՝ *Civilnet*

----------

Աթեիստ (23.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գետինը համբուրած Լենինների քարտեզը

ՈՒ հիմա տեսեք թե ովքեր են անջատողականություն քարոզում։ 
Գտիր ՈՒկրաինայի դրոշը Օդեասսայում 



Սիմֆերոպլում սաքուլիկները  :Bad: 



Խարկովում

----------

Chuk (23.02.2014), Jarre (23.02.2014), Sagittarius (23.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (23.02.2014), Տրիբուն (23.02.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Ես հաստատ չեմ ցանկանա, որ Հայաստանը ուշքի գա էս միջոցով։ Չեմ ուզենա, որ ստեղ էլ <<Մայդան>> լինի։ Թքած պետության վրա, եթե պետք ա թեկուզ 1 հոգի զոհվի․․․հայը հայի դեմ կռիվ անի ու զոհվի․․․չէ, էդ ըստ իս հիմարություն ա։ Ավելի լավ ա, ես ստրուկի պես մնամ Հայաստանում ու ստրուկ լինեմ, քան թե ինչ որ մեկը զոհվի Հայաստանի ապագայի համար։  Ու պրիտոմ Սերժը Յանուկովիչ չի։ Յանուկովիչի <<զինվորիկները>> ժողովրդին չէին խփում՝ ուլի պես կանգնած էին, եթե ընդեղ 80 զոհ ա եղել, ստեղ 800 ա լինելու։ 
> Ու ես հաստատ պատրաստ չեմ, իմ ընկերներից, իմ բարեկամներից, իմ սիրելիներից ինչ որ մեկին կորցնեմ Հայաստանի ապագայի համար։ 
> Կներեք մի քիչ կոպիտ ասեմ, իսկ Դուք պատրաստ ե՞ք, Ձեր կնոջը, երեխային, ընկերոջը կորցնել, ինչ ա Հայաստանի նախագան <<Լավ Տղա>> լինի։
> Հա՛, կարող եք մտածել, որ իմ նմանների պատճառով ա, որ Հայաստանը էս վիճակում ա, չի զարգանում, Ձեր իրավունքն ա, բայց մեկ ա, ես ԴԵՄ եմ արյան գնով ինչ որ հարց լուծելու։


Արամ ջան, հասկանում եմ քեզ։ Դրա համար հարցը ոչ թե ուրիշի արյունն ա այլ ԻՄ արյունն ա։ Ես էլ չեմ ուզի ոչ մեկի արյունը թափվի։ Բայց եթե գա ժամանակը, որ պատրաստ լինեմ ԻՄ արյունը տամ դուրս կգամ։ Չեմ ուզում անկապ-անկապ խոսամ։ Բայց եթե գա ժամանակը ու ես հասկանամ, որ ես պատրաստ եմ ԻՄ կյանքը, ԻՄ արյունը տալ։ Համակերպվեմ էտ ռիսկի հետ՝ դուրս կգամ։ Ու կարծում եմ էտ ժամանակ ուրիշներն էլ նման մտածելակերպով դուրս կգան։ Ու էտ պարագայում կթափվի ԻՄ ու ՔՈ արյունը՝ էն մարդկանց արյունը, ովքեր պատրաստ են եղել, գիտակցել են, հասկացել են ուր են գնում, ինչի են գնում ու ինչ գին կարան վճարեն։ Իսկ լրիվ անմեղ զոհերը դրանք այն մարդիկ են, ովքեր չեն ուզեցել դուրս գալ, բայց մտել են իրանց տները ու իրանց սպանել են։ Այ դա ամենաահավորն ա։

Ես մեկ-մեկ, որ հայաստանյան անասունների՝ լֆիկի, նեմեցի, շահզահրումարյանի, արծվիկանմանների, սաշիկի ու սերժիկի դեմքերը տեսնում եմ, գիտե՞ս ինչ եմ մտածում։ Որ եթե մի օր իմանամ, որ դրանք միևնույն տեղում են գտնվում, կգնամ, վրես բոմբ կփաթաթեմ ու կեթամ սաղին կտրաքցնեմ։ Մեկա մի օր մեռնելու եմ անկապ տեղը, իսկ սենց գոնե մեռնելուց առաջ կհասկանաս, որ անկապ չի մահդ։ Գոնե դրանց պեսներից կազատես քո հարազատներին, ընկերներին։

----------

Bruno (23.02.2014), Chuk (23.02.2014), Ruby Rue (23.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2014), Տրիբուն (23.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Այ հիմա էլ դու ես բառ առ բառ իմ մտքերը գրել։ Արամը հարցը սխալ է տալիս, էն ձևակերպումով, որը շատ են սիրում մեր հհկ-իշնիկները։
Ոչ թե պատրաստ եմ հարազատիս, ընկերոջս կյանքը զոհել իշխանափոխության համար (մանավանդ որ էդ հարցը ես չեմ որոշելու, այլ ամեն փողոց դուրս եկողն ինքը), այլ պատրա՞ստ եմ էդ զոհերից մեկը լինել։
Մամաս պատմեց երեկ, որ սիթիում իրենից առաջ կանգնած արևմտահայը, ով մի հաց ու մոտ մի կիլո կարտոֆիլ էր առել, հարցրել է՝ ինչքա՞ն փող կա քարտի վրա։ Ու խնդրել, որ եթե հնարավոր է՝ էդ 34 դրամն էլ օգտագործվի վճարելիս։
Ես ամեն սենց բան լսելիս մահապարտ ահաբեկիչ դառնալու ցանկություն եմ ունենում։ Երանի նրանց, ում էդ ստրկությունը մահից լավ է թվում։

----------

Chuk (23.02.2014), Jarre (23.02.2014), Rammstein (24.02.2014), Ruby Rue (23.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Տրիբուն (23.02.2014)

----------


## Արամ

Ժառ հասկացա քեզ, համաձայն եմ, եթե մարդը պատրաստ ա իր արյունը տա, էդ մարդուն ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի մեղադրի, քանի դեռ էդ արյուն տալը ինչ որ մեկի արյուն տալուն չի նպաստում։
Բայց ո՞ր մեկդ ա կարողանալու պատասխան տա էն մարդու արյան համար, ով դրան պատրաստ չի եղել։ Հիմա ես եմ, <<դուրս չեմ գալիս>> հեաղափոխության, չեմ ուզում հեղափոխություն լինի, ու ստացվում ա նենց, որ արդյունքում ես մեռնում եմ(ու եթե հեղափոխություն լինի, այսպիսի մարդիկ հաստատ կլինեն), ո՞ր մեկն ա դրա համար պատասխան տալու։

Լիլ ջան, 
Ազատությունը, որը ձեռք է բերվում մարդկանց կյանքի գնով, իմ համար ազատություն չի։

----------


## Chuk

> Լիլ ջան, 
> Ազատությունը, որը ձեռք է բերվում մարդկանց կյանքի գնով, իմ համար ազատություն չի։


Այսինքն ասենք ավելի լավ էր Արցախը գնար Ադրբեջանի կազմ, բայց մարդիկ չզոհվեի՞ն:

Չասես տարբեր սիտուացիաներ են: Երկու դեպքում էլ գործ ունենք ազատության ու մարդու կյանքի հետ:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2014), Տրիբուն (23.02.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ հասկացա քեզ, համաձայն եմ, եթե մարդը պատրաստ ա իր արյունը տա, էդ մարդուն ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի մեղադրի, քանի դեռ էդ արյուն տալը ինչ որ մեկի արյուն տալուն չի նպաստում։
> Բայց ո՞ր մեկդ ա կարողանալու պատասխան տա էն մարդու արյան համար, ով դրան պատրաստ չի եղել։ Հիմա ես եմ, <<դուրս չեմ գալիս>> հեաղափոխության, չեմ ուզում հեղափոխություն լինի, ու ստացվում ա նենց, որ արդյունքում ես մեռնում եմ(ու եթե հեղափոխություն լինի, այսպիսի մարդիկ հաստատ կլինեն), ո՞ր մեկն ա դրա համար պատասխան տալու։
> 
> Լիլ ջան, 
> Ազատությունը, որը ձեռք է բերվում մարդկանց կյանքի գնով, իմ համար ազատություն չի։


Արամ ջան, համաձայն եմ, ահավոր անարդար ա թվում էս ամեն ինչը։ Բայց փաստը էն ա, որ մեր օրերում մենք հաճախ հենց էս փաստի հետ ենք բախվում։ Ու Չուկն էլ իրա գրառման մեջ բերեց Արցախի օրինակը։ 
Ես իմ բոլոր բջիջներով դեմ եմ դրան, բայց մյուս կողմից երբեմն ամեն ինչ նենց ա դասավորվում, որ ուղղակի այլ ելք չունես.
կամ պիտի ձեռքերդ ծալես նստես ու սպասես երբ քեզ կբռնաբարեն կամ կսպանեն
կամ պիտի փախնես մի այլ ավելի ապահով, վայր, ինչպես հիմա ես եմ արել  :Sad: 
կամ էլ պիտի զենքը ձեռքդ վերցնես ու գնաս պաշտպանես նման անասուններից քեզ ու քո հարազատներին՝ գիտակցելով մարդկային կյանքեր կորցնելու ռիսկը  :Sad: 

Դու ուրիշ ի՞նչ տարբերակ ես տեսնում։

----------

Chuk (23.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2014)

----------


## Արամ

> Այսինքն ասենք ավելի լավ էր Արցախը գնար Ադրբեջանի կազմ, բայց մարդիկ չզոհվեի՞ն:
> 
> Չասես տարբեր սիտուացիաներ են: Երկու դեպքում էլ գործ ունենք ազատության ու մարդու կյանքի հետ:


Հա՛, Արտ, ազատություն չի։
Համաձայն եմ սիտուացիաները տարբեր չեն, բայց էդ պատերազմում զոհվածներից, ո՞ր մեկի ծնողն էր ուրախ որ Արծախը մերնա արդեն։ Հիմա վիճակը ավելի վատ ա, հայը ոչ թե ադրբեջանցու ձեռքով ա մեռնելու, այլ հայի։ 
Ազատությունը ձեռք չեն բերում, ուրիշների ազատությունները ոտնահարելով։ Հիմա քո ազատությունն էր թանկ, թե՞ էն զոհված զինվորի, թե՞ էդ զինվորի ընտանիքի։

----------


## Chuk

> Հա՛, Արտ, ազատություն չի։
> Համաձայն եմ սիտուացիաները տարբեր չեն, բայց էդ պատերազմում զոհվածներից, ո՞ր մեկի ծնողն էր ուրախ որ Արծախը մերնա արդեն։ Հիմա վիճակը ավելի վատ ա, հայը ոչ թե ադրբեջանցու ձեռքով ա մեռնելու, այլ հայի։ 
> Ազատությունը ձեռք չեն բերում, ուրիշների ազատությունները ոտնահարելով։ Հիմա քո ազատությունն էր թանկ, թե՞ էն զոհված զինվորի, թե՞ էդ զինվորի ընտանիքի։


Արամ ջան, հաղթանակին հետո տեր կանգնել չկարողանալը չի նսեմացնում հաղթանակի դերը:

Պատկերացրու, որ զոհվածներից շատերի ծնողները ուրախ են, որ Արցախը մերն ա: Ու դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ իրանք խայտառակ ցավեր չեն տարել իրենց զավակի զոհվելուց: Ասածս շատ պարզ, միաժամանակ տխուր բան ա. կան դեպքեր, երբ զոհերից չես կարող խուսափել, կան սիտուացիաներ, որոնք քեզ պարտադրվում են: Նույն Արցախը կորցնելը հազարավոր մարդկանց ցավ կպատճառեր: Հիմա էս վիճակում ապրելը Հայաստանում հազարվաոր մարդկանց համար սարսափելի ա:

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, համաձայն եմ, ահավոր անարդար ա թվում էս ամեն ինչը։ Բայց փաստը էն ա, որ մեր օրերում մենք հաճախ հենց էս փաստի հետ ենք բախվում։ Ու Չուկն էլ իրա գրառման մեջ բերեց Արցախի օրինակը։ 
> Ես իմ բոլոր բջիջներով դեմ եմ դրան, բայց մյուս կողմից երբեմն ամեն ինչ նենց ա դասավորվում, որ ուղղակի այլ ելք չունես.
> կամ պիտի ձեռքերդ ծալես նստես ու սպասես երբ քեզ կբռնաբարեն կամ կսպանեն
> կամ պիտի փախնես մի այլ ավելի ապահով, վայր, ինչպես հիմա ես եմ արել 
> կամ էլ պիտի զենքը ձեռքդ վերցնես ու գնաս պաշտպանես նման անասուններից քեզ ու քո հարազատներին՝ գիտակցելով մարդկային կյանքեր կորցնելու ռիսկը 
> 
> Դու ուրիշ ի՞նչ տարբերակ ես տեսնում։


Ժառ ջան, ես չեմ տեսնում ուրիշ տարբերակ, բայց եթե ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, չի նշանակում, որ եղած տարբերակը ճիշտ ա։ Ես էլ մնացածի պես մասնակցելու եմ էդ ամենինչին։ Կյանքում շատ բաների ենք դեմ լինում, բայց ստիպված անում ենք։

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, հաղթանակին հետո տեր կանգնել չկարողանալը չի նսեմացնում հաղթանակի դերը:
> 
> Պատկերացրու, որ զոհվածներից շատերի ծնողները ուրախ են, որ Արցախը մերն ա: Ու դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ իրանք խայտառակ ցավեր չեն տարել իրենց զավակի զոհվելուց: Ասածս շատ պարզ, միաժամանակ տխուր բան ա. կան դեպքեր, երբ զոհերից չես կարող խուսափել, կան սիտուացիաներ, որոնք քեզ պարտադրվում են: Նույն Արցախը կորցնելը հազարավոր մարդկանց ցավ կպատճառեր: Հիմա էս վիճակում ապրելը Հայաստանում հազարվաոր մարդկանց համար սարսափելի ա:


Արտ, ասում ես 2 դեպքն էլ սարսափելի ա, էդ նույնն բանն ա, ինչ ես բումաժնիկս կորցնեմ ասեմ էս ինչ սարսափելի բան եղավ ու ինչ թևս կտրեմ՝ ասեմ, էս ինչ սարսափելի բան ա, երկուսն էլ սարսափելի ա չէ՞։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ասում ես 2 դեպքն էլ սարսափելի ա, էդ նույնն բանն ա, ինչ ես բումաժնիկս կորցնեմ ասեմ էս ինչ սարսափելի բան եղավ ու ինչ թևս կտրեմ՝ ասեմ, էս ինչ սարսափելի բան ա, երկուսն էլ սարսափելի ա չէ՞։


Չէ, Արամ ջան, ամբողջ հարցը էն ա, որ համարժեք սարսափելի չեն, երբ ուրիշ դիտանկյունից ես նայում:
Ցանկացած մահ ա սարսափելի ու դա հիմա չի թողնում մի քիչ ավելի «սթափ նայել»:

Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու ասենք իմ մտորումն էս տեսքով. հերիք չի ես եմ սենց ստրուկի նման ապրելու, այլ նաև ծնողներս, ընկերներս, երեխես, թոռս, ընկերներիս ու բարեկամներիս երեխեքն ու թոռները: Ու կարող ա գա մի պահ, որ ես իմ սեփական կյանքը պատրաստ լինեմ վտանգի տակ դնելու, որ մյուսները էս ամենը չքաշեն: Որտև իմ մի կյանքը էդ բոլորի կողքին հեչ բան ա: Թեկուզ պարզ ա, որ իմ հնարավոր մահը շատերի համար ա ցավոտ լինելու:

----------

Jarre (23.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2014)

----------


## Արամ

> Չէ, Արամ ջան, ամբողջ հարցը էն ա, որ համարժեք սարսափելի չեն, երբ ուրիշ դիտանկյունից ես նայում:
> Ցանկացած մահ ա սարսափելի ու դա հիմա չի թողնում մի քիչ ավելի «սթափ նայել»:
> 
> Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու ասենք իմ մտորումն էս տեսքով. հերիք չի ես եմ սենց ստրուկի նման ապրելու, այլ նաև ծնողներս, ընկերներս, երեխես, թոռս, ընկերներիս ու բարեկամներիս երեխեքն ու թոռները: Ու կարող ա գա մի պահ, որ ես իմ սեփական կյանքը պատրաստ լինեմ վտանգի տակ դնելու, որ մյուսները էս ամենը չքաշեն: Որտև իմ մի կյանքը էդ բոլորի կողքին հեչ բան ա: Թեկուզ պարզ ա, որ իմ հնարավոր մահը շատերի համար ա ցավոտ լինելու:


Լավ, ենթադրենք, նույն մտորումներդ ես եմ արել, հիմա արդյունքը․
Ստրուկ էի, գնացի մեռա ազատվեցի, ծնողներս էլ տղա չունեն, տղես առանց հեր ա մեծանալու և այլն և այլն․․․
Եվ երկրորդ էս ամեն ինչը մեր ձեռքի տակ ա, մենք կուզենանք սրան ստրուկության կասենք, կուզենանք արքայություն։ ՈՒ խնդրում եմ չասես, որ դա  ինքնախաբեություն ա։ Նույն ազատություն ձեռք բերելուց, մեզ ազատ համարելն էլ ա ինքնախաբեություն լինելու։

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան, ես չեմ տեսնում ուրիշ տարբերակ, բայց եթե ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, չի նշանակում, որ եղած տարբերակը ճիշտ ա։ Ես էլ մնացածի պես մասնակցելու եմ էդ ամենինչին։ Կյանքում շատ բաների ենք դեմ լինում, բայց ստիպված անում ենք։


Արամ ջան, հասկանում ես, կյանքը նենց ա, որ մենք վերցել ստեղծել ենք արհեստական «ճիշտ» ու «սխալ»։ Կարող ա ասածս որակես որպես անողնաշարություն, անբարոյություն, բայց ճիշտն ու սխալը որոշում ա պահը։ Եթե ողջ էությամբ, հոգով ու սրտով մի հատ բ-ի տղա քեզ տեռորի ա ենթարկում իրա, իրավ թուլի ու իրա թայֆի բարորության համար (ոնց որ հիմա իմ դիտարկմամբ Հայաստանում ա տեղի ունենում) ու եթե տեռորի ա ենթարկում ընտանիքիդ, ու դու բոլոր օրինական ճանապարհները, խաղաղ ճանարապհները փորձում ես ու իրանք իրանց սպառված են ցույց տալիս, ապա մնում ա մի բան, վերացնել էտ պառազիտին ու վերջ։ Այլապես ես եմ վերանալու իմ ցեղով։ Ընտրությունը պարզ ա։ Ու էտ պարագան ունի բացառության կարգով իր ճիշտը՝ ամեն ինչ անել իրան վերացնելու համար։ Կամ ուժազրկելու ու հեղինակազրկելու։

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, ենթադրենք, նույն մտորումներդ ես եմ արել, հիմա արդյունքը․
> Ստրուկ էի, գնացի մեռա ազատվեցի, ծնողներս էլ տղա չունեն, տղես առանց հեր ա մեծանալու և այլն և այլն․․․
> Եվ երկրորդ էս ամեն ինչը մեր ձեռքի տակ ա, մենք կուզենանք սրան ստրուկության կասենք, կուզենանք արքայություն։ ՈՒ խնդրում եմ չասես, որ դա  ինքնախաբեություն ա։ Նույն ազատություն ձեռք բերելուց, մեզ ազատ համարելն էլ ա ինքնախաբեություն լինելու։


Արամ ջան, իմ համոզմամբ եթե չունես լավին ձգտում, ապա դատապարտված ես: Երբ ժողովուրդը վեր ա կենում պայքարելու, ապա շարժվում ա օպտիմիստական հայացքներով, միայն որը իրան կարող ա բերի դրական տեղաշարժի: Այլ ոչ թե քո նման պեսիմիստական: Ու այո, քո ասածը զուտ պեսիմիստություն է, այլ ոչ թե ռեալիզմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս ի՞նչ լավ հարցեր եք քննարկում, ի՜մ ժողովուրդ…

----------


## Արամ

Չգիտեմ, միգուցե և սխալ եմ մտածում, բայց բավարար տրամաբանություն չեմ գտնում տեսանկյունս փոխելու։

----------


## Artgeo

> Չգիտեմ, միգուցե և սխալ եմ մտածում, բայց բավարար տրամաբանություն չեմ գտնում տեսանկյունս փոխելու։


Ժամանակ ա պետք, ծնողների թևի տակից դուրս գալ ա պետք, անձնական ընտանիք ու հոգսեր են պետք տեսանկյուն փոխելու համար

----------


## Արամ

> Ժամանակ ա պետք, ծնողների թևի տակից դուրս գալ ա պետք, անձնական ընտանիք ու հոգսեր են պետք տեսանկյուն փոխելու համար


Ոչինչ Արտ ջան, որ առանց ինձ ճանաչելու ինձ փորձում ես բնութագրել, ոչի՛նչ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Արամին վրա մի տվեք… ինքը փոինթ ունի

----------


## Jarre

Արամ ջան,

Երբ ունես տարեց ծնողներին հոգ տանելու պարտականություն։ Երբ հոգ պիտի տանես նաև կնոջդ ծնողներին։ Երբ ունես անձնական ընտանիքդ, որի մասին ևս պիտի հոգ տանես։ Երբ խելացի ես, աշխատասեր ես, բայց քեզ պատիվ չեն ընձեռում անգամ որպես ճորտ պահելու ու իրանց կերած ճաշի մնացորդները դեմդ գցելու, էտ ժամանակ, իսկապես հավատա, շատ բան ա փոխվում։

Իսկ երբ երեխայ ա տանը հիվանդ, որ ամեն մի ժամը ունի նշանակություն իրա կյանքի համար ու դու ոչ մի շանս չունես իրա համար էտ դեղը առնելու, որովհետև մի քանի պահպանակներ քո փողերով իրանց բիզնեսն են անում, իրանց լակոտներին կես միլիոնանոց մեքենա են նվեր առնում, իսկ իմ էրեխեն հիվանդանոցում ժամ ժամի մոտեցնում ա իրա մահը, էտ ժամանակ հավատա, որ առաջին բանը որ կանես, էտ էն ա, որ կգնաս ու քո ու քո էրեխու կյանքի հաշվին ապրող տականքին իրա ցեղով կվերացնես։ Կամ ոնց որ շեքսպիրն ա նկարագրում՝ իրա էրեխեքի մսով պիռոգ պատրաստես ու իրան ընթրիքի ժամանակ մատուցես, որ ուտի, ասի էս ինչն համով ա, ու հետո դու իրան ասես թե խի ա տենց համով։ 

Ես դաժանություն չեմ գրում։ Սա էն իրականությունն ա, որ էսօր Հայաստանում ու այլ տեղեր անում են մարդկանց հետ։ 

Էլի եմ ասում ընտրություն կա՝ կամ ձեռները ծալած նստել, կամ փախնել, կամ իրանց վերացնել՝ ուժազրկել, հեղինակազրկել։ Ցանկալի ա կենդանի թողնել ու հետո նույն վիճակին գցել իրանց, ոնց իրանք ուրիշներին գցել։ Ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս։

----------

Artgeo (23.02.2014), Bruno (23.02.2014), Chuk (23.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Արամ (23.02.2014), Գալաթեա (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2014), Շինարար (23.02.2014), Վիշապ (23.02.2014), Տրիբուն (23.02.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

> … Ավելի լավ ա, ես ստրուկի պես մնամ Հայաստանում ու ստրուկ լինեմ, քան թե ինչ որ մեկը զոհվի Հայաստանի ապագայի համար։ …


Աչքիս դու Հայ Գրականության էս մի դասը բաց ես թողել` 





> ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Ազատ աստվածն այն օրից,
> Երբ հաճեցավ շունչ փչել,
> Իմ հողանյութ շինվածքին
> Կենդանություն պարգևել.
> Ես անբարբառ մի մանուկ
> Երկու ձեռքս պարզեցի,
> Եվ իմ անզոր թևերով
> ...

----------

Artgeo (23.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Գալաթեա (23.02.2014), Լեո (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2014), Շինարար (23.02.2014), Տրիբուն (23.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...Ավելի լավ ա, ես ստրուկի պես մնամ Հայաստանում ու ստրուկ լինեմ, քան թե ինչ որ մեկը զոհվի Հայաստանի ապագայի համար ...


Ապեր, ստրուկի պես ապրելը ոռի բան ա ...

----------

Bruno (23.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2014), Շինարար (23.02.2014), Վիշապ (23.02.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ազատությունը, որը ձեռք է բերվում մարդկանց կյանքի գնով, իմ համար ազատություն չի։


Արամ ջան, պատմության ողջ ընթացքում, համաշխարհային պատմության ոչ թե մենակ մեր լոկալ, ոչ մեկ, ոչ մեկին ազատություն չի նվիրել: Երբեք:
Ազատությունն էն ա, ինչի համար միշտ պետք ա եղել վճարել ու հենց արյան գնով: 
Ես քեզ հասկանում եմ, որ մարդու կյանքն ամեն ինչից բարձր ես դասում ու չես ուզում մահվան գնով ազատ լինել, մտածելով, որ քո կամ դիմացինի կյանքը շատ ավելի կարևոր էր, բայց մի ասա՝ "ես նախընտրում եմ ստրուկ լինել", որովհետև դու չես հասկանում ինչ ես խոսում... Մի թող, որ էդ միտքը մեջդ արմատ գցի, ոչ մի լավ բան դրանից դուրս չի գա:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2014), Տրիբուն (23.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ երբ երեխայ ա տանը հիվանդ, որ ամեն մի ժամը ունի նշանակություն իրա կյանքի համար ու դու ոչ մի շանս չունես իրա համար էտ դեղը առնելու, որովհետև մի քանի պահպանակներ քո փողերով իրանց բիզնեսն են անում, իրանց լակոտներին կես միլիոնանոց մեքենա են նվեր առնում, իսկ իմ էրեխեն հիվանդանոցում ժամ ժամի մոտեցնում ա իրա մահը, էտ ժամանակ հավատա, որ առաջին բանը որ կանես, էտ էն ա, որ կգնաս ու քո ու քո էրեխու կյանքի հաշվին ապրող տականքին իրա ցեղով կվերացնես։


Կամ էլ կարաս արտագաղթես: Էս էլ ա լավ ու կոնկրետ աշխատող տարբերակ: 

Կարաս նաև քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցես: 

Կարաս, որպես վատագույն տարբերակ, քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվես, ելույթներ ունենաս քամակիցդ մեծ, քեզ փիս վերլուծաբանի ու խելոքի տեղ դնես, օրերով վեր ընգնես ԱԺ-ում, գնաս Ստրասբուրգ շոփինգ անես, գաս ստեղ համագործակցես, լուրջ դեմքով խոսաս համագործակցությունից ու համակարգային փոփոխություններից, պահանջես, հետո չպահանջես, հետո էլի մի քիչ էլ պահանջես, հետո էլի չպահանջես, երգես, պարես, հայրենիքից բանից խոսաս, վոբշեմ յուղ վառես ինչքան կարաս, մինչև սաղ արտագաղթած պրծած լինեն, ու վերջում դու էլ վեշերդ հավաքես ու միանաս առաջին տարբերակին:

Դուք բայց էս Ուկրաինայի դեքերից հետո հասկացել եք, թե ինչ բոզիտղաերգրում ենք մենք ապրում, երբ մի հատ պլորով մարդ չկա, որը կես գրամ պատասխանատվություն վրեցնի իրա վրա:

----------

Jarre (23.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2014), Վիշապ (23.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, ինչ եք վրա տվել Արամին… "գնա ընտանիք ունեցի կիմանաս… " եսիմինչ… դուք միանշանակ ճիշտ չեք ասում ու Արամն էլ էնքան սխալ բան չի ասում… մարդու կյանքն արժեք ա ու պատմության մեջ շատ ազգեր, ժողովուրդներ ու ցեղեր ստրկությունը նախընտրել են մահից… նույն համշեցի հայերը ժամանակին կրոնափոխվել/ազգափոխվել են կենդանի մնալու համար… չգիտեմ, ավելի լավ ա մեռնեի՞ն թե սենց… դուք ի՞նչ եք կարծում… էդքան clear cut չի որ կռվես ու մեռնես մնացածն ազատության մեջ են լինելու… տենց հաստատ չի… ոչ ոք չի գնում մեռնելու, այլ գնում են հաղթելու… որևէ մեկը չի կարա ինչ որ բարոյական կոդ սահմանի որ մեռնելն ազատության համար դա միակ բանն ա ճիշտ… իրականում մեռնելը ոչ թե ազատ լինելու միակ ձևը չի այլև գարանտիա էլ չի որ դրանից հետո ազատ ա լինելու եթե չասենք որ դա կարող ա անազատության պայման լինի… 

Մայդանը հետևանք էր ոչ թե ստրատեգիա… Մայդանը համ էլ ցույց ա տալիս որ եթե ժամանակին չես զբաղվում քո ազատությանբ, հետևողականորեն ու հաճախ, վերջում այ սենց զոհեր ես տալու… որևէ մեկն իրավունք չունի որևէ մեկից պահանջելու, անգամ սպասելու որ գնա զոհվի ազատության համար… առաջին հայացքից իհարկե դա շատ վեհ ա հնչում, մեռնել ազատության ու հայրենիքի համար, բայց խորքում որ նայում ես մեռնելը ոչ թե լուծում ա այլ հետևանք… երբ ամեն բան վերահսկողությունից դուրս ա գալիս… իսկ վերահսկողությունից դուրս ա գալիս երբ որ աչքաթող ա արվում, հարմարվվում ա, հանդուրժվում ա երկար ժամանակ… երկիր, հասարակություն կառուցում են վառվող՝ կրքոտ սրտերով և սառն ուղեղներով… 

…մարդիկ հիմնականում Արամի ասածի պես են մտածում ոչ թե բառացիորեն այլ ենթագիտակցաբար… բայց նաև պետք ա ասեմ, Արամ ջան, որ հենց էդ մտածելակերպն ա բերում ա էս վիճակին որ զոհեր են լինում… 

Հ.Գ. մի հատ ջահել հրեա ողջակիզման ժամանակ իրան կորցրած պանիկայի մեջ հարցնում ա մեկ այլ ավելի ծեր հրեայի թե ինչ անի ոնց դիմանա… էն էլ ասում ա, միակ բանը որ կարաս անես, դա կենդանի մնալն ա… կենդանի մնա…

----------

erexa (24.02.2014), Jarre (24.02.2014), Աթեիստ (23.02.2014), Արամ (24.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> ոչ ոք չի գնում մեռնելու, այլ գնում են հաղթելու…


Մեֆ ջան, վստահ չեմ որ բոլորը, բայց իմ ասածն էլ էր էդ, նույն բանն էի ասում Արամին  :Smile: 
Իհարկե նպատակը մեռնելը չի: Հակառակը, նպատակը պետք ա լինի ամեն ինչ անելը, որ արյուն չլինի:

Բայց լինում են սիտուացիաներ, որ դրանից խուսափել չի լինում, ինչ էլ անես: Օրինակ՝ մարտի 1-ին:

Էնպես որ էս զրույցի փոխարեն բոլորին մարտի 1-ին հրավիրում եմ հանրահավաքի:

Օրակարգային կարևոր խնդիրներից է լինելու Սերժիկի հեռացման մեխանիզմները:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.02.2014)

----------


## Artgeo



----------


## Վիշապ

> ... նույն համշեցի հայերը ժամանակին կրոնափոխվել/ազգափոխվել են կենդանի մնալու համար… չգիտեմ, ավելի լավ ա մեռնեի՞ն թե սենց… դուք ի՞նչ եք կարծում…


Մեֆ, մեկումեջ ինձ թվում է, որ ավելի լավ ա մեռնեին… Կարող ա հիմա էսքան շատ սեռժիկ–մետաստազներ չլինեին ու կյանքը աշխարհում ավելի պայծառ լիներ… Երևի վատն էլ էն ա, որ մեր  ստրկամիտ պապերը ամեն ստորացման գնով մնացել են ողջ, ու հիմա նայի ինչքան մեղք ենք մենք…

----------


## Sagittarius

> Գետինը համբուրած Լենինների քարտեզը
> 
> ՈՒ հիմա տեսեք թե ովքեր են անջատողականություն քարոզում։ 
> Գտիր ՈՒկրաինայի դրոշը Օդեասսայում


http://de.euronews.com/2014/02/23/ja...n-der-ukraine/

Կրիմում էլ Ուկրաինայի դրոշն են պոկում, տեղը Ռուսական կախում. հետո կավկազցիքին անուն են դնում շովունիսնտերը

----------

Տրիբուն (24.02.2014)

----------


## Արամ

Ժողովուրդ ջան ուրախ եմ, որ մեջներից մենակ ես եմ սենց վախկոտ։ Ազնիվ խոսք, ու կրկնակի ուրախ կլինեմ, որ ձեր ներսում ձեր նկատմամբ ազնիվ եք ու ինքնախաբեությամբ չեք զբաղվում։ Ես մի բան գիտեմ, ու էսքան ասածներիցդ, ոչ մեկը ինձ հակառակում չհամոզեց, ոչ մեկն էլ պատասխան չտվեց, ո՞ր մեկդ ա պատրաստ իրա երեխային, իրա ծնողին, իրա եղբորը կորցնել <<ազատության>> համար։ Գիտեմ, ընդունում եք, որ կարող են զոհեր լինեն, բայց ամեն մեկդ էլ մտածում ա, որ էդ զոհերի մեջ չեն կարա իրա բարեկամները ու մտերիմները լինեն․․․․է հետո՞։

----------


## Արամ

> Ապեր, ստրուկի պես ապրելը ոռի բան ա ...


Տրիբուն, ստրուկի պես արտահայտությունը ընդամենը օգտագործել եմ ներկայիս վիճակը այն այդպիսին համարողների համար ավելի պարզ բնութագրելու համար։




> Աչքիս դու Հայ Գրականության էս մի դասը բաց ես թողել`


Վիշապ ջան ես հայ գրականության բոլոր դասերն էլ բաց եմ թողել։
Ու, ոնց երևում ա (բացի տառասխալներիցս) էդ իմ օգուտն ա։




> Արամ ջան, պատմության ողջ ընթացքում, համաշխարհային պատմության ոչ թե մենակ մեր լոկալ, ոչ մեկ, ոչ մեկին ազատություն չի նվիրել: Երբեք:
> Ազատությունն էն ա, ինչի համար միշտ պետք ա եղել վճարել ու հենց արյան գնով: 
> Ես քեզ հասկանում եմ, որ մարդու կյանքն ամեն ինչից բարձր ես դասում ու չես ուզում մահվան գնով ազատ լինել, մտածելով, որ քո կամ դիմացինի կյանքը շատ ավելի կարևոր էր, բայց մի ասա՝ "ես նախընտրում եմ ստրուկ լինել", որովհետև դու չես հասկանում ինչ ես խոսում... Մի թող, որ էդ միտքը մեջդ արմատ գցի, ոչ մի լավ բան դրանից դուրս չի գա:


Գալ ջան ինձ ոչ համշխարհային պատմություն ա հետաքրքրում, ոչ էլ հայոցը, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ոնց ա եղել, ինչ ա եղել, ես ունեմ իմ տեսանկյունը ու այն պարտադիր չի պատմության հետ համահունչ լինի։
Ազատությունը ազատություն զրկելով ձեռք չեն բերում, հակառակ դեպքում էլ ի՞նչ ազատություն։ Եթե ես ազատ եմ, բայց ուրիշի <<հաշվին>> նասռած նա տակոյ ազատություն։ Եթե ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, եթե ստիպված պետք ա ուրիշի հաշվին ազատ լինեմ, ՉԵՄ ԼԻՆԻ ԱԶԱՏ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ազատությունը ազատություն զրկելով ձեռք չեն բերում, հակառակ դեպքում էլ ի՞նչ ազատություն։


Մեղմ ասած շատ անկապ արտահայտություն ա, որտև իրականում հենց տենց էլ ձեռք են բերում։
Ասենք ստրկատերն ազատ ա ինչ ուզի ստրուկի հետ անի։ Ու որպեսզի էդ ստրուկն ազատություն ձեռք բերի, պետք ա ստրկատիրոջը զրկի էդ նշածս ազատությունից։

Ազատություն, կամ եթե ուզում ես, ավելի լավ պայմանների ձեռք բերումը լինում ա միայն մեկ ուրիշի հաշվին։

Որպեսզի երկրիդ քաղաքացին նորմալ ապրի, պտի լֆիկազգիներն էլ սկսեն մի քիչ ավելի վատ ապրել։ Իսկ որոշ կենդանիներ ընդհանրապես չպիտի ապրեն։

Մեկը ես մինչև ընտանիք կազմելս ամենայն հավանականությամբ կմասնակցեի մայդանատիպ ակցիաների, ու հաստատ չէի սկսի մտածել, թե եթե ինձ մի բան լինի, ընտանիքիս անդամները ինչքան կտխրեն։ Ու եթե ախպերս էլ որոշեր ինձ միանալ, հաստատ հետ չէի պահի։
Ցանկացած լուրջ նախաձեռնություն կապված ա որոշակի ռիսկերի հետ՝ որոշ դեպքերում շատ մեծ։

----------

Տրիբուն (24.02.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> ոչ մեկը ինձ հակառակում չհամոզեց, ոչ մեկն էլ պատասխան չտվեց, ո՞ր մեկդ ա պատրաստ իրա երեխային, իրա ծնողին, իրա եղբորը կորցնել <<ազատության>> համար։


Արամ ջան, էդ պատասխանը մեկը ես քեզ տվել եմ: Եթե չի ընկալվել, հիմա շատ ավելի առարկայական տամ:

Ես սարսափում եմ մենակ էն մտքից, որ կարող ա տենց բան լինի Հայաստանում: Ես սարսափում եմ, մտածելուց, որ հանկարծ տենց բան լինելուց իմ մտերիմներից մեկը զոհ կդառնա: Ու դա վերացական սարսափ չի, այլ առարկայական, որտև ես չգիտեմ, թե ես ինչքան դուխ կունենամ, որ գծում կլինեմ, եթե հանկարծ նման սցենար գնա, բայց իմ շրջապատում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր հաստատ առաջին գծում են լինելու: Ու էդ պատկերացնելն անգամ սարսափելի ա:

Դրա համար ես իմ էությամբ դեմ եմ նման ընթացքին, ես դեռ տարիներ առաջ ընդունել եմ բանաձև, որի համար իմ «դեմքին նույն ձև են թռել», ոնց որ հիմա թվում ա, որ քո դեմքին. այն է. ամեն ինչ անել, որ ամեն ինչ գնա սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, առանց արյունահեղության: Բայց որևէ մեկն ապահովագրված չի: Կա հստակ մի բան, էն իրականությունը, որն ունենք, հանդուրժելի չի: Ու դրա դեմ պետք ա պայքարել: Ամեն ինչ պետք ա արվի, որ դա չգնա ուկրաինական սցենարով: Բայց միշտ աչքի տակ պետք ա ունենալ նաև էն, որ կարող ա ընթացքը նաև այլ լինի, չկարողանաս դեմն առնել, ու անկախ քեզնից գնաս էդ արյունի ճանապարհով:

Արամ ջան, ասել էի, մի հատ էլ ասեմ. Ուկրաինայում զոհվածներից ՈՐԵՎԷ մեկը չէր ուզում զոհվել, զոհվածներից ՈՐԵՎԷ մեկի հարազատը չի կարող հաշտվել կորստի հետ: Ուղղակի միշտ չի, որ ամեն ինչ մեր ուզածով է լինում:

----------

Աթեիստ (24.02.2014), Արամ (24.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (24.02.2014)

----------


## Արամ

> Մեղմ ասած շատ անկապ արտահայտություն ա, որտև իրականում հենց տենց էլ ձեռք են բերում։
> Ասենք ստրկատերն ազատ ա ինչ ուզի ստրուկի հետ անի։ Ու որպեսզի էդ ստրուկն ազատություն ձեռք բերի, պետք ա ստրկատիրոջը զրկի էդ նշածս ազատությունից։
> Ազատություն, կամ եթե ուզում ես, ավելի լավ պայմանների ձեռք բերումը լինում ա միայն մեկ ուրիշի հաշվին։


Ես ընդունում եմ, որ մեծամասնությանդ համար ուրիշի ազատությունը ոտնահարելով ազատություն ձեռք բերելը ազատություն ա։ Խնդրում եմ, իմ մտածելակերպն էլ չոտնահարել, իմ համար էդ ազատություն չի՝ չի էլ կարա լինի, որովհետև ես ոչ մեկից լավը չեմ ,էդ խի՞ պետք ա ես ազատ լինեմ, բայց էն մյուսը չէ։ Շատ գլոբալ ու անհեթեթ ա հնչում՝ գիտեմ, բայց ես սենց եմ մտածում։

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, էդ պատասխանը մեկը ես քեզ տվել եմ: Եթե չի ընկալվել, հիմա շատ ավելի առարկայական տամ:
> 
> Ես սարսափում եմ մենակ էն մտքից, որ կարող ա տենց բան լինի Հայաստանում: Ես սարսափում եմ, մտածելուց, որ հանկարծ տենց բան լինելուց իմ մտերիմներից մեկը զոհ կդառնա: Ու դա վերացական սարսափ չի, այլ առարկայական, որտև ես չգիտեմ, թե ես ինչքան դուխ կունենամ, որ գծում կլինեմ, եթե հանկարծ նման սցենար գնա, բայց իմ շրջապատում կան մարդիկ, ովքեր հաստատ առաջին գծում են լինելու: Ու էդ պատկերացնելն անգամ սարսափելի ա:
> 
> Դրա համար ես իմ էությամբ դեմ եմ նման ընթացքին, ես դեռ տարիներ առաջ ընդունել եմ բանաձև, որի համար իմ «դեմքին նույն ձև են թռել», ոնց որ հիմա թվում ա, որ քո դեմքին. այն է. ամեն ինչ անել, որ ամեն ինչ գնա սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, առանց արյունահեղության: Բայց որևէ մեկն ապահովագրված չի: Կա հստակ մի բան, էն իրականությունը, որն ունենք, հանդուրժելի չի: Ու դրա դեմ պետք ա պայքարել: Ամեն ինչ պետք ա արվի, որ դա չգնա ուկրաինական սցենարով: Բայց միշտ աչքի տակ պետք ա ունենալ նաև էն, որ կարող ա ընթացքը նաև այլ լինի, չկարողանաս դեմն առնել, ու անկախ քեզնից գնաս էդ արյունի ճանապարհով:
> 
> Արամ ջան, ասել էի, մի հատ էլ ասեմ. Ուկրաինայում զոհվածներից ՈՐԵՎԷ մեկը չէր ուզում զոհվել, զոհվածներից ՈՐԵՎԷ մեկի հարազատը չի կարող հաշտվել կորստի հետ: Ուղղակի միշտ չի, որ ամեն ինչ մեր ուզածով է լինում:


Բան չունեմ ասելու Արտ։ Ընդունում եմ ամեն ասածդ բառը։ Բացի՝



> Բայց միշտ աչքի տակ պետք ա ունենալ նաև էն, որ կարող ա ընթացքը նաև այլ լինի, չկարողանաս դեմն առնել, ու անկախ քեզնից գնաս էդ *արյունի ճանապարհով*:


դե էլ չեմ ուզում կրկնվեմ․․․(թեկուզ և գնաս․․․բայց էդ էլ ազատություն չի լինի, էդ էլ էն չի լինի ինչի համար պայքարել ես)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժողովուրդ ջան ուրախ եմ, որ մեջներից մենակ ես եմ սենց վախկոտ։ Ազնիվ խոսք, ու կրկնակի ուրախ կլինեմ, որ ձեր ներսում ձեր նկատմամբ ազնիվ եք ու ինքնախաբեությամբ չեք զբաղվում։ Ես մի բան գիտեմ, ու էսքան ասածներիցդ, ոչ մեկը ինձ հակառակում չհամոզեց, ոչ մեկն էլ պատասխան չտվեց, ո՞ր մեկդ ա պատրաստ իրա երեխային, իրա ծնողին, իրա եղբորը կորցնել <<ազատության>> համար։ Գիտեմ, ընդունում եք, որ կարող են զոհեր լինեն, բայց ամեն մեկդ էլ մտածում ա, որ էդ զոհերի մեջ չեն կարա իրա բարեկամները ու մտերիմները լինեն․․․․է հետո՞։


Ասածդ դեմագոգիա է։ Ոչ մեկ չի ուզում հարազատին կորցնել ու ոչ մեկ պատրաստ չի հարազատին կորցնելու, դա 100%։ Որ դու գնում ես բանակ ծառայելու, զոհվելու մասին ե՞ս մտածում, թե՞ հաղթելու։ Հայ Գրակի դասերից թռել, թռել ես, գոնե Եզոպոսի առակները կարդա։




> Մի ոմն իմաստուն զինվոր պատերազմ էր գնում և նա երկու
> ոտքով կաղ էր: Եվ զինվորներից մեկը նրան ասաց. «Ով ողորմելի,
> ու՞ր ես գնում: Քեզ իսկույն կսպանեն, որովհետև փախչել չես կարող»:
> Եվ նա ասաց. «Ով անմիտ, ես չեմ գնում պատերազմ՝ փախչելու,
> այլ կանգնելու, և կռվելու, և հաղթելու»:


Ամեն ինչի մեջ ռիսկ կա, ու եթե դու կորցնելու մասին ես մտածում, ապա օրինակ Երևանի օդը շնչելը շատ ռիսկային է, մեր հարազատների համար ևս։

Հ.Գ. Ներկա Հայաստանի վիճակը գուցե այնպիսին է, որ մի քանի տարի անց ազգովի բնաջնջվելու ենք։

----------

Bruno (24.02.2014), Աթեիստ (24.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (24.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (24.02.2014), Տրիբուն (24.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հլը սրանց նայեք։ ՈՒկրաինայի դրոշը հանում վառում են տեղը ռուսականը կախում։ Հեչ լավ հոտ չի գալիս էս ամեն ինչից։

----------

Աթեիստ (24.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (24.02.2014), Տրիբուն (24.02.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Սրանք Ուկրաինայի ռուսներն են, ուկրաինացին Ուկարինայի դրոշ չի վառի, սրանց նանը, եթե հիմա սրանց չհավասարակշռեն, էթնիկ զտում ա լինելու, ու ՆԱՏՈ–Ռուսաստան կնետեն միմյանց մայրիգը… Պրինցիպի Պուծինի գլուխը վաղուց ա քոր գալիս…

----------

Աթեիստ (24.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (24.02.2014), Տրիբուն (24.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նիկոս Կազանձակիս "I hope for nothing. I fear nothing. I am free." (Δεν ελπίζω τίποτα. Δε φοβούμαι τίποτα. Είμαι λέφτερος.)

----------

Mephistopheles (25.02.2014), Աթեիստ (24.02.2014), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (24.02.2014), Վիշապ (24.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ վատ բան կլինի: Партия регионов-ը արդեն սաղ մեղքը քցում ա Յանուկի վրա ու խելոք քվեարկում ա: Մի քիչ կղժմժան ռուսները ու կանցնի կգնա: Ուկրաինան լուրջ երկիր դառնալու շանսեր ունի - երկու հեղափոխություն տաս տարում: Գրեթե բոլոր եվրոպական երկրները սենց են երկիր դառել:

Մեր կովերը կենդանի են, թե՞ մեռել են: Ժամանակն ա որ խելոք դեմքերով ուկրաինացիներին խորհուրդներ տան, թե ինչը ոնց ա պետք անել:

----------


## Ambrosine

Սա Ղրիմն ա, որի բնակչության կեսից ավելին ռուսներն են: Ինձ թվում ա, որ Ռուսաստանի հետ վերամիավորման հարց են բարձրացնելու կամ անկախություն են հռչակելու:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սա Ղրիմն ա, որի բնակչության կեսից ավելին ռուսներն են: Ինձ թվում ա, որ Ռուսաստանի հետ վերամիավորման հարց են բարձրացնելու կամ անկախություն են հռչակելու:



Առնվազն տխմար պիտի լինեն… Ռուսաստանի ձեռը Ռուսաստանի ռուսներն են ք*քն ընկել, դժբախտ ֆռֆռում են, գումարած հեսա օլիմպիադայի ծախսերը պիտի փակվեն Պուծինին ։Ճ
Իսկ ընենց գոնե եվրոպացի տուրիստներ կունենան քյասիբ նառկաման–հարբեցողների փոխարեն։

----------

Sagittarius (24.02.2014), Տրիբուն (25.02.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Առնվազն տխմար պիտի լինեն… Ռուսաստանի ձեռը Ռուսաստանի ռուսներն են ք*քն ընկել, դժբախտ ֆռֆռում են, գումարած հեսա օլիմպիադայի ծախսերը պիտի փակվեն Պուծինին ։Ճ
> Իսկ ընենց գոնե եվրոպացի տուրիստներ կունենան քյասիբ նառկաման–հարբեցողների փոխարեն։


Ինձ որ լսեն ուկրաինացիք, Ղրիմը կտան ռուսներին, իրանց գլուխը էս զոմբիներից կազատեն: Ռուսաստանին էլ ձեռի հետ կհիշեցնեն, որ իրանց մոտ էլ ազգային փոքրամասնություններից կազմված հանրապետություններ կան:

հ.գ. ասենք Կալինինգրադը Ռուսներինն ա, բայց Մերձբալթյան երկրները ի՞նչ վատ են ապրում:

----------


## erexa

> Իսկ երբ երեխայ ա տանը հիվանդ, որ ամեն մի ժամը ունի նշանակություն իրա կյանքի համար ու դու ոչ մի շանս չունես իրա համար էտ դեղը առնելու, որովհետև մի քանի պահպանակներ քո փողերով իրանց բիզնեսն են անում, իրանց լակոտներին կես միլիոնանոց մեքենա են նվեր առնում,


Թույլ մի տուր, թույլ մի տուր, որ քո փողերով բիզնես անեն:

----------


## Jarre

*Վլադիմիրը ձեռքերը ծալած չի նստի, նա կարող է անսպասելի քայլեր ձեռնարկել. իտալական պարբերականի անդրադարձը*

ԱՄՆ պաշտպանության նախարարի նախկին տեղակալ Ռիչարդ Փերլի կարծիքով՝ ուկրաինական ընդդիմությունը, թվում է, թե վերահսկում է իրավիճակը, սակայն ՌԴ նախագահ Վլադիմիր Պուտինը պարտության հետ չի հաշտվի, գրում է Corriere della Sera պարբերականի հոդվածագիր Էննիո Կարետտոն, որի հոդվածը թարգմանաբար ներկայացնում է inopressa.ru-ն։

Նախկին փոխնախարար Ռիչարդ Փերլն իտալական պարբերականի թղթակցի հետ հեռախոսազրույցի ընթացքում ընդգծել է, որ խիստ անհանգստացած է Կիևում տեղի ունեցող իրադարձություններով։

«Ես վտանգավոր եմ համարում Կիև բանակցությունների Պուտինի կողմից անհայտ պաշտոնյայի ուղարկելը, ինչպես նաև Կիևից ուկրաինական ոստիկանության արագ դուրսբերումը, և չէի ցանկանա, որ դա ավելի զանգվածային ուժային գործողությունների սկիզբ դառնար»,-ասել է Ռիչարդ Փերլը։

Նա նշել է, որ Ամերիկան և Եվրոպան պետք է Ուկրաինային օգնեն հաղթահարել տնտեսական դժվարությունները՝ նրան օգնություն տրամադրելով, այդ թվում՝ էներգետիկ, որպեսզի չեզոքացվի ռուսական շանտաժը։

«Նրանք պետք է հայտարարեն, որ Ուկրաինայի ճանապարհը բաց է ինչպես դեպի ԵՄ, այնպես էլ դեպի ՆԱՏՕ»,-ասել է նախկին պաշտոնյան։

Նա նշել է, թե իրենք լուռ հետևել են, երբ Պուտինը Կիևին 15 մլրդ դոլար է առաջարկել և աչք են փակել այն պլանի վրա, որը ենթադրում է խորհրդային կայսրության մասնակի վերականգնում։ «Պուտինը սառը պատերազմի նախկին մասնակից է։ Նա իր շահերն է հետապնդում և ցանկանում է մեզ պատին դեմ տալ»,-վստահ է Ռիչարդ Փերլը։

Նրա խոսքով՝ Ջորջ Բուշը մեծ սխալ է թույլ տվել Ուկրաինային ՆԱՏՕ չթողնելով, այն ժամանակ, երբ Ռուսաստանը ոչինչ չէր կարողանա անել դա կանխելու համար։

«Պուտինն ընդունակ է ամեն ինչի։ Նա կարող է զինել Յանուկովիչին, Ուկրաինա հատուկ զորքեր ուղարկել, հայտարարել Կիևում հեղաշրջման մասին և անհրաժեշտ համարել դաշնակցին պաշտպանելը կամ քաղաքացիական պատերազմի մասին հայտարարել և անհրաժեշտ համարել խաղաղապահների միջոցով դրան վերջ դնելը։ Նա մտածում է, որ մենք՝ ամերիկացիներս ու եվրոպացիները, չենք արձագանքի, եթե նա անսպասելի քայլեր ձեռնարկի...»,-ասել է ամերիկացի նախկին պաշտոնյան։

Աղբյուր՝ *Թերթ.am*

----------


## Արամ

> Ասածդ դեմագոգիա է։ Ոչ մեկ չի ուզում հարազատին կորցնել ու ոչ մեկ պատրաստ չի հարազատին կորցնելու, դա 100%։ Որ դու գնում ես բանակ ծառայելու, զոհվելու մասին ե՞ս մտածում, թե՞ հաղթելու։ Հայ Գրակի դասերից թռել, թռել ես, գոնե Եզոպոսի առակները կարդա։
> 
> 
> 
> Ամեն ինչի մեջ ռիսկ կա, ու եթե դու կորցնելու մասին ես մտածում, ապա օրինակ Երևանի օդը շնչելը շատ ռիսկային է, մեր հարազատների համար ևս։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ներկա Հայաստանի վիճակը գուցե այնպիսին է, որ մի քանի տարի անց ազգովի բնաջնջվելու ենք։


Զատո քաջ նազարը կարդացել եմ․․․

Օքեյ, օքե՛յ ես սխալ եմ, թեթև տարեք, գնացեք արյունով ազատություն վաստակեք ու վայելեք։

----------


## Chuk

Թեմայի հետ գուցե և էդքան էլ կապ չունի, բայց ասում են Տիմոշենկյոի բանտախուցն ա ըսիգ  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (24.02.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Զատո քաջ նազարը կարդացել եմ․․․
> 
> Օքեյ, օքե՛յ ես սխալ եմ, թեթև տարեք, գնացեք արյունով ազատություն վաստակեք ու վայելեք։


Ապեր, էտի տեսական մասն էր։ Գործնականում հայերիս մեծ մասը քեզ նման փաթաթել ա «հայ գրակ.»–ը, Եզոպոսին ու էլի ինչ–որ բաներ…

----------

Տրիբուն (25.02.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Հըլը էս հրաշք ծերունու մտքի փայլատակումը տեսեք......  :Bad: 

*«Վախկոտ իշխանություններն արժանանում են Ուկրաինայի դեպքերին»*. 
Գալուստ Սահակյան
«Մեդիալաբի» զրուցակիցն է ՀՀԿ փոխնախագահ, ԱԺ ՀՀԿ խմբակցության ղեկավար Գալուստ Սահակյանը:

-Պարոն Սահակյան, այսօր, երբ խորհրդարանում ՀԱԿ խմբակցության ղեկավար Լևոն Զուրաբյանն առաջարկեց մեկ րոպե լռությամբ հարգել Ուկրաինայի զոհերի հիշատակը՝ նշելով, որ իշխանություններն Ուկրաինայում զենք են ուղղում խաղաղ բնակչության դեմ, ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը անհարմար իրավիճակում հայտնվեց: Փորձելով շտկել իրավիճակը՝ ԱԺ նախագահն առաջարկեց ընդհանրապես հարգել բոլոր զոհերիկ հիշատակը, կապ չունի, թե մարդիկ որտեղ են զոհվել: Սա խոսո՞ւմ է այն մասին, որ Հայաստանի իշխանությունները վախենում են ուկրաինական դեպքերից: Ինչո՞ւ է խորհրդարանական մեծամասնությունը խուսափում հարգել Ուկրաինայի զոհերի հիշատակը:

-Ամբողջ խմբակցությունը ոտքի կանգնեց, հարգեց զոհերի հիշատակը: Բայց մեր խմբակցության տեսակետն ամբողջացրեց Մարգարիտ Եսայանը՝ նշելով, որ ամբողջ աշխարհը Ցեղասպանությունից չի խոսում, չի խոսում Ղարաբաղի կամ Սումգայիթի, առավել ևս Սիրիայի դեպքերից, երբ մեր հայերի զոհողութամբ իրավիճակներ են լինում: Որևէ մեկը չհիշեց այդ դեպքերը, բայց որվհետև առաջիկայում խնդիր ունի կեղծ ընդդիմությունը, բնականաբար փոձում է կրակի վրա բենզին լցնել: Նման դեպքերում անհրաժեշտ է կրակի վրա ջուր լցնել: Դա շարքային պոպուլիզմ էր և անհարգալից վիճակ հենց ուկրաինական զոհերի նկատմամբ, քանի որ շահարկել մի ժողովրդի զոհողությունները՝ քո սեփական նեղ քաղաքական խնդիրները լուծելու համար, դա կարծում եմ՝ Հանրապետականից շատ հեռու կանգնած մոտեցում է:

-Ուզում եք ասել՝ Հայաստանի իշխանություններին չե՞ն վախեցնում կամ անհանգստացնում ուկրաինական դեպքերը:

-Այն իշխանությունները, որոնք վախկոտ են, արժանանում են Ուկրաինայի դեպքերին: Մեր իշխանությունները վճռական են և երբեք չեն վախենում:

-Այսինքն՝ ձեր կարծիքով՝ տվյալ դեպքում Յանուկովիչը վախկո՞տ է, իսկ Հայաստանում իշխանությունները անվա՞խ են:

-Ես չգիտեմ, թե Յանուկովիչն էր վախկոտ, թե քաղաքական թիմն էր, համենայնդեպս քաղաքական թիմը չկարողացավ տիրապետել իրադրությանը: Իհարկե նաև օտարները կրակի վրա բենզին լցնելու քաղաքականություն էին վարում և փաստորեն հիմնահատակ կործանման եզրին հասցրեցին Ուկրաինան:

Եթե հայը նոր-նոր պետություն է ստեղծել և իր ձեռքով պիտի կործանի իր երկիրը, կարծում եմ՝ ազգային ուժեր կան, որ լրիվ կարգելակեն: Այնպես որ հանգիստ թող լինեն:

Եվ բացի դրանից, մեր խնդիրները լրիվ ուրիշ են, Ուկրաինայինը ուրիշ, Ռուսաստանինը ուրիշ, բոլոր երկրների խնդիրները տարբեր են: Մենք միակ երկիրն ենք, որ բավականին լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենք, և անշուշտ աշխարհը պիտի կարողանա իր վրա պատասխանտվություն վերցնի, որովհետև այն ինչ եղավ ընդհանրապես, դա աշխարհի աչքի առաջ տեղի ունեցավ: Աշխարհն ապաշխարելու խնդիր ունի: Մենք երբեք այլոց համար աապաշխարելու որևէ խնդիր չունենք, որովհետև մեր ազգը երբևիցե որևէ այլ ազգի կամ այլ տիրույթի մասնակից չի եղել:

-Ուկրաինայում պայքարը ռուսական գաղութացման դեմ է, հայ հասարակությունը նույնպես դեմ է ինքնիշխանության կորստին, ինչո՞ւ եք բացառում Հայաստանի վրա ուկրաինական դեպքերի ազդեցությունը:

Այն հայը, որը գտնում է, որ Հայաստանը երբևիցե կարող է գաղութացվել, դա արդեն կարծում եմ՝ հայկական մենթալիտետից և մտածողությունից դուրս կանգնած մարդիկ են: Մեր ազգը միշտ էլ այդպես եղել է: Մենք ունենք նաև կոսմոպոլիտների մի բանակ, որոնք մտածում են ոչ թե ազգի կամ պայմանների մասին, այլ պայմաններ են ստեղծում իրենց պայմանները լավացնելու համար: Դրանք հայի տեսակ են, Նժդեհը նրանց անվանում էր այսպես՝ վտանգավոր են նրանով, որ նորից հայ են, նորից կարողանում են խորությամբ մտածել: Բայց մտածում են ոչ թե ի բարին, այլ ի չարին:

Ուկրաինայի դեպքերի և Հայաստանի միջև ընդհանրապես աղերսներ չկան, որ ես ասեմ՝ ինչ-որ բանով տարբերվում են: Ուկրաինայում սկզբում շարժումն սկսվեց կողմնորոշման առումով, հետո ձևավորվեցին առանձին խմբավորումներ, խմբեր, նաև հանցագործ միջավայր, և սկսեցին քաղաքացիական պատերազմը: Հայոց պատմության մեջ երբեք ու երբեք հայկական իրավիճակներում քաղացիական կռիվներ չեն եղել: Ինչո՞ւ չեն եղել, որովհետև հայի առաքելությունը բավականին լուրջ արժեք է և հայերի համար, և ընդհանրապես միջազգային հանրության համար:

Մարի Ներսեսյան

Աղբյուր՝ *Medialab.am*

----------

Աթեիստ (25.02.2014)

----------


## Շինարար



----------

Աթեիստ (25.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

:Jpit:

----------

Chuk (26.02.2014), Jarre (25.02.2014), Malxas (26.02.2014), Rammstein (26.02.2014), Yellow Raven (25.02.2014), Աթեիստ (25.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.02.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 


վանոյին բան չասես… իրան ժողովուրդը ման չի գալիս… քոչն ու սերժն ա ման գալիս…

----------

Chuk (26.02.2014), Աթեիստ (25.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

:Jpit:

----------

Chuk (26.02.2014), Jarre (25.02.2014), Lílium (26.02.2014), Yellow Raven (25.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.02.2014), Վիշապ (26.02.2014), Տրիբուն (26.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

http://uainfo.org/yandex/283195-rasstrel.html

----------

Տրիբուն (26.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> http://uainfo.org/yandex/283195-rasstrel.html


Ուկրաինացիները իրավունք ունեն նորմալ երկրում ապրելու, քանի որ վաստակում են արդարացի հասարակությունում լավ ապրելու իրավունքը ու վճարում են դրա համար: Ցավում եմ զոհերի համար, քանի որ էտ շատ բարձր գին ա, որը ուկրաինացիները վճարում են, բայց էս կյանքում ոչ մի բանը ձրի չի տրվում: Ոչ մեկին մինչև հիմա չի տրվել ու մեզ էլ չի տրվելու:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (26.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2014), Վիշապ (26.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հըլը էս հրաշք ծերունու մտքի փայլատակումը տեսեք...... 
> 
> *«Վախկոտ իշխանություններն արժանանում են Ուկրաինայի դեպքերին»*. 
> Գալուստ Սահակյան
> «Մեդիալաբի» զրուցակիցն է ՀՀԿ փոխնախագահ, ԱԺ ՀՀԿ խմբակցության ղեկավար Գալուստ Սահակյանը:


Դե ՀՀԿ-ական դեբիլության, ցինիզմի ու բոզիտղության վրա զարմանալ չի կարելի: Էս մեր դառը իրականությունն ա: Բայց Գալուստին ու մյուս ՀՀԿ-ականներին, ներառյալ իգական սեռի պրիմատներին, ես ոչ մի բանում չեմ մեղադրում: Ով էլ լինի Գալուստի տեղը իրան սենց կպահի: Մարդիկ առանց մի գրամ որևէ բանից վախենալու, առանց մի վարկյան մտածելու ասում են էն ինչ լեզուներին գալիս ա, քանի որ գիտեն, որ ոչ մի պատասխանատվության ու հաշվետվության մեխանիզմ չկա: Մեղավորը մենք ենք սաղովի, քանի որ ցռան ենք, ու նաև մեր ծնած-սնած ընդդիմությունն ա, որը մեզանից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում: Կամ էլ ընդհակառակ՝ ցռան ու ծախու ընդդիմությունն ա, ու հետևից ընգած անհույս, անլվա, անիմաստ ու աննպատակ ժողովուրդը:

----------

Jarre (27.02.2014), Աթեիստ (27.02.2014), Ձայնալար (27.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2014), Վիշապ (26.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ձեռի հետ .... Ուկրաինայի նոր ՆԳ նախարարը ազգությամբ հայ ա, Արսեն Ավակով:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ձեռի հետ .... Ուկրաինայի նոր ՆԳ նախարարը ազգությամբ հայ ա, Արսեն Ավակով:


Բաքվեցի ա…Ճ

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ձեռի հետ .... Ուկրաինայի նոր ՆԳ նախարարը ազգությամբ հայ ա, Արսեն Ավակով:


Կարգին հայ ա երևում  :Smile:

----------

Bruno (27.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (27.02.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ուֆֆ… տեսնես կա՞ աշխարհում էլի նման ինքնասիրահարված ազգ, ինչպիսին մենք ենք… 
Էս թեման էլ մանրից շեղեցինք հայերիս վրա` ուկրաինացիք հեղափոխություն արեցին, բայց մեկա մենք լավն ենք ։Ճ։Ճ

----------

Artgeo (27.02.2014), Jarre (27.02.2014), Sagittarius (27.02.2014), Տրիբուն (27.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արա բայց ռուսները ինչի են սենց տապոռ։ Երեկ Ղրիմում փորձեցին իրենց մայդանը հավաքեն։ Տեսան մարդ չի հավաքվում, Ուկրաինայի կողմը ավելի շատ մարդ կա։ Ղրիմի ռադան էլ քվեարկեց որ ընդունում ա նոր կառավարության լիազորությունները։ Հիմա էսօր գիշերը ժամը չորսին առանց տարբերակիչ նշանների զինվորական հագուստով զինված անձինք գրավել են Ղրիմի ռադայի շենքը։ Ռադայի գլխին էլ Ռուսաստանի դրոշն են տնկել։ Բանակցությունների չեն գնում ոչ ոքի հետ։ Ներս են թողել միայն ռուս լրագրողների։ Ուկրաինայի ռադայի նախագահի պաշտոնակատարը հայտարարել է, որ եթե ռուսական ռազմական տեխնիկան շեղվի պայմանագրերում ամրագրված երթուղիներից դա կդիտվի որպես ռազմական ագրեսսիա, համապատասխան հետևանքներով։

----------

Jarre (27.02.2014)

----------


## Marduk

Վախտին Ղրիմը հայերի ձեռն էր  :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

Դեկտեմբերին ասում էի չէ , որ շատ արյուն կլինի։  Տրիբունը կհաստատի։
Բայց այլևս էլ երևի չլինի։ կամ էլ ոչ էնքան շատ։ 
Բանակը ասել է որ ոչ մեկի վրա չի հարձակվի։ Միլիցեքին էլ ցրել են։
Այնպես որ մարդիկ ազատ են թող ինչ ուզում են անեն, ուզում են թող ադմինիստրատիվ շենքեր գրավեն, ուզում են թող ռեֆերենդումներ անեն,  բան ման , էլ չեն կրակելու   :LOL: 
Օդեսայում էլ գնացին բանտից Մարկովին հանեցին։
Գուլյայ պոլե։    :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

Իսկ ընդանրապես հայեր ջան, հերիք է սաղ օրը տելիկին ու ինտերնետին կպած գեոպոլիծիկ սերիալներ նայենք։

Մարտի 1-ին բոլորս գնում ենք զոհերի հիշատակի երթին։ Առանց Լևոն, Րաֆֆի, ԲՀԿ ու եսիմինչ պոզուպոչ կպցնելու։ 
Սա մեր երկիրն է ու վերջ։

----------


## Moonwalker

Էս *ի՞նչ խաբար ա*: :Unsure:

----------

Jarre (01.03.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Էս *ի՞նչ խաբար ա*:


Ես էլ էշի ականջում քնած եմ։ Նոր կարդում էի, որ Պուտինը պետական դումային առաջարկել ա համաձայնվել Ուկրաինա ռուսական զորք ուղարկելու մտքի հետ։ Էն էլ բանից պարզվում ա նրանք արդեն էնտեղ են։

----------


## Ambrosine

Դաշնային խորհրդի արտահերթ նիստը նայու՞մ եք։
Խորհրդի պաշտպանության կոմիտեն հավանության է արժանացնում Ռուսական ԶՈՒ-ն օգտագործելու՝ Պուտինի դիմումը։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս *ի՞նչ խաբար ա*:


Փաստորեն, զորքերն արդեն տեղու՞մ են։ Ես երեկ Դումայի խմբակցություններից Արդար Ռուսաստանի առաջարկած օրինագիծն էի կարդում, որով ուզում էին փոփոխություն մտցնել ՌԴ կազմ որևէ սուբյեկտի մուտքի հետ կապված օրենքը։ Վանգայություն չէի ուզում անել, որ վրացական սցենարն է լինելու, բայց հիմա արդեն փաստ է։

Ու ես կարծում եմ, որ Ուկրաինային ձեռնտու սցենար է․ ռազմական բախում թեթևի մեջ, զոհի, ագրեսիայի ենթարկվածի կերպար, Ռուսաստանը թշնամի․․․ ու բարով մնաս Մաքսային միություն։ Ես այս դեպքում հակված չեմ մեղադրել ՌԴ-ին․ Ղրիմը ռուսական տարածք է, միայն խորհրդային ղեկավարության որոշմամբ է հայտնվել Ուկրաինայի կազմում։ Մի քիչ այլ կոնտեքստում մեր Արցախը հայտնվեց այլ պետության կազմում։ Երկու կողմն էլ գոհ կմնան Ճ

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լավ չի, Պուտանը դիմել է Դաշնային խորհուրդ` Ղրիմ զորք մտցնելու համար։

Էս պահին «քննարկում են»։

----------


## Ambrosine

Միաձայն հաստատեցին ՌԴ նախագահի դիմումը Խորհրդում։
Փաստորեն, ԱՄՆ-ում ՌԴ դեսպանին կարող ա հետ կանչեն Մոսկվա։

Մոռացա նշել, որ նախկինում մի տեղ գրել էի, որ անկախության հայտ են ներկայացնելու Ղրիմի բնակիչները։ Այսօր արդեն դա հաստատվեց․ Ղրիմի վարչապետը ուղիղ եթերով այսօր կեսօրից հետո հայտարարեց ռեֆերենդումի մասին (30 մարտ) և օգնություն խնդրեց ՌԴ նախագահից։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ambrosine դեպքերի զարգացմանը միայն ռուսական ալիքներո՞վ ես հետևում։

----------


## Jarre

http://www.lragir.am/index/arm/0/politics/view/95703*ՌԴ Դաշնային խորհուրդը Պուտինին թույլ տվեց պատերազմ սկսել Ուկրաինայում*
Ռուսաստանի Դաշնային խորհուրդը քննարկել է Վլադիմիր Պուտինի դիմումը և հավանություն է տվել Ուկրաինայում օգտագործել Ռուսաստանի ուժերը նախքան երկրում իրավիճակի կարգավորումը:

Դիմիումի մեջ նշված է, որ դա պայմանավորված է Ուկրաինայում Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացիների և Ղրիմում տեղակայված զինված ուժերի անձնակազմի կյանքի անվտանգությունն ապահովելու հետ:

Աղբյուր՝* Lragir.am*

----------

Աթեիստ (01.03.2014)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Դոնեցկում, Խարկովում ռեգիոնալ կառավարման շենքերի վրա ծածանվում է ռուսական դրոշը: Դոնբասսի ապագան որոշելու է հանրաքվեն (էլի մայիսին): Ղրիմն արդեն օկուպացվում է... 
Աբխազիա-Օսիա, Ղրիմ-Դոնբասս, ռուսից անջատվելու գինը տարածք ա... մենք ի՞նչ ենք տալու Եվրոինտեգրման դիմաց... :Sad:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Դոնեցկում, Խարկովում ռեգիոնալ կառավարման շենքերի վրա ծածանվում է ռուսական դրոշը: Դոնբասսի ապագան որոշելու է հանրաքվեն (էլի մայիսին): Ղրիմն արդեն օկուպացվում է... 
> Աբխազիա-Օսիա, Ղրիմ-Դոնբասս, ռուսից անջատվելու գինը տարածք ա... մենք ի՞նչ ենք տալու Եվրոինտեգրման դիմաց...


Միջնամատ

----------


## Vaio

> Միաձայն հաստատեցին ՌԴ նախագահի դիմումը Խորհրդում։
> *Փաստորեն, ԱՄՆ-ում ՌԴ դեսպանին կարող ա հետ կանչեն Մոսկվա։*


Ինչու? Ինչու պետքա դեսպանին հետ կանչեն? Համենայն դեպս Ձեր կողմից նշված պատճառով հետ կանչելը տրամաբանական չէ:

----------


## Vaio

ՌԴ Դաշնային խորհուրդը Պուտինին թույլ տվեց պատերազմ սկսել Ուկրաինայում, սակայն սա դեռ քիչ է, դեռ ինքը` Պուտինը, պետք է դա իրականացնի, սա վախացնելու ձևա, ոչ ավելին, հավանաբար:

----------


## Moonwalker

Նյուզֆիդս նայում եմ ու միակ բանը, որ մտքովս անցնում ա՝ *«լավ չե՞ք, արա՛»*:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ապուշներ… անիմաստ իրար մորթեք, պուծինի նման վիժվածքներն էլ խմեն ձեր արյունը... Պատմությունը մարդկանց չի դաստիարակում ոնց որ...

----------

Sagittarius (01.03.2014), Աթեիստ (01.03.2014), Ներսես_AM (01.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2014), Տրիբուն (02.03.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ուկրաինայի նոր կառավարությունը դեռևս լրիվ ադեկվատ է՝ ուկրաինական զորքերը բերվել են մարտական պատրաստվածության, Ռուսաստանին սպառնացել են հարաբերությունները խզել, Տիմոշենկոն Պուտինին հանդիպելու ոնց որ թե չի պատրաստվում գնալ... Նայենք թե տապոռ-անասունը ինչ է անելու, Ուկրաինան Վրաստանից հաստատ ավելի լավ դիրքերում է, էս անգամ Պուտինկան անհամեմատ վատ է ավարտելու…

----------

Աթեիստ (02.03.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նախանձում եմ քո լավատեսությանը։

----------


## Artgeo

Զատո նախագահս մեռավ իրան ճղելով

----------

Աթեիստ (02.03.2014), Վիշապ (02.03.2014), Տրիբուն (02.03.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Օբաման զանգել կլիզմել ա լյագոդին ու սովորացրել ա, թե որն ա ճիշտ ձևը, եթե նույնիսկ ռուսներին Ուկրաինայում  նեղացնում են…

Readout of President Obama’s Call with President Putin


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
President Obama told President Putin that, if Russia has concerns about the treatment of ethnic Russian and minority populations in Ukraine, the appropriate way to address them is peacefully through direct engagement with the government of Ukraine and through the dispatch of international observers under the auspices of the United Nations Security Council or the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe (OSCE).  As a member of both organizations, Russia would be able to participate. President Obama urged an immediate effort to initiate a dialogue between Russia and the Ukrainian government, with international facilitation, as appropriate. The United States is prepared to participate.

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ռուսաստանին ամբողջ սրտով մաղթում եմ երկար ու արյունոտ քաղաքացիական պատերազմ: Թող իրար մորթեն, աշխարհն էդ մի չարիքից պրծնի:

----------

Rammstein (02.03.2014), Աթեիստ (02.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ambrosine դեպքերի զարգացմանը միայն ռուսական ալիքներո՞վ ես հետևում։


Նե, եվրոնյուզ եմ նայում, հետո բիբիսի, հետո նյարդայնանում եմ, որ հիմնականում Ուկրաինայի տնտեսական խնդիրներից են խոսում ոչ թե նրանից, թե պատրաստվում են արդյոք կանգնեցնել արյունահեղությունը, փոխում եմ գոնե Դաշնային խորհրդի նիստը ուղիղ եթերով նայեմ: Ինտերվենցիայի համար ինչ հիմնավորումներ կանեն, ինչ փաստաթղթերի հղումներ կանեն, ինձ համար հետաքրքիր է: Դե իսկ ինքնորոշման իրավունքի զարգացման տեսանկյունից հետաքրքիր է Ղրիմում ընթացող քաղաքական գործընթացներին հետևելը: Ուկրաինացի չեմ, որ իրենց փոխարեն խոսեմ, բայց ես Ղրիմը կզոհաբերեի ու այլևս թույլ չէի տա, որ արյուն թափվի. մինչ այս պահը եղած զոհերն էլ բավական են: Իսկ բնակիչների առումով փոխանակություն կարող են անել. Խարկովի ռուսները կգնան Ղրիմ, եթե կկամենան, Ղրիմի ուկրաինացիները հետ կգնան իրենց հայրենիք:

Ուկրաինացիները պետք է լավ հասկանան, որ ռուսները երբեք չեն դադարելու Ղրիմի հարցը բարձրացնել, այն օգտագործել... միևնույն է Ուկրաինան ՌԴ ռազմական պոտենցիալը չունի, ինչպես և Վրաստանը չուներ և չունի, ինչպե՞ս պետք է դիմակայի Ուկրաինան: Եթե ՆԱՏՕ-ն չաջակցի, բոլորն են հասկանում, որ Ուկրաինան պարտվելու է: Իսկ ՆԱՏՕ-ն չեմ կարծում, որ կմիջամտի: Օբամայի կոչը չգիտեմ ինչքանով Պուտինին հետ կպահի այն քայլերից, որը նա նախատեսել է:




> Ինչու? Ինչու պետքա դեսպանին հետ կանչեն? Համենայն դեպս Ձեր կողմից նշված պատճառով հետ կանչելը տրամաբանական չէ:


Հստակ չեմ գրառել միտքս. դա որպես պատճառ չէի նշել, ուղղակի այդ երկու հարցը քննարկվեց Դաշնային խորհրդում, իրար տակ գրեցի գնաց  :Jpit: 

Ես էլ առայժմ չեմ տեսնում նման ծայրահեղ քայլերի գնալու անհրաժեշտությունը` ոչ մեկի կողմից: Ընդհակառակը, եթե նման բան պատահի, նշանակում է, որ քաղաքական կարգավորման բոլոր կամուրջները այրված են:

----------

Vaio (02.03.2014)

----------


## Արամ

Տենաս Ուկրաինաի ազատությունը դիակներն են վայելելու․․․

----------


## Artgeo

> Նե, եվրոնյուզ եմ նայում


Euronews-ի ռուսական եթերը Կրեմլի ՎԳՏՌԿ-ան ա պատրաստում ու խիստ տարբերվում ա եվրոպալեզու ծրագրից

----------


## Artgeo

> Տենաս Ուկրաինաի ազատությունը դիակներն են վայելելու․․․


Արամ ջան, ադրբեջանցինք որ կհարձակվեն Հայաստանի վրա, տնից դուրս չգաս կամ տորթ ու աղ ու հացով դուրս արի դիմավորելու, հո դիակները չե՞ն վայելելու Հայաստանի անկախությունը:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2014)

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, ադրբեջանցինք որ կհարձակվեն Հայաստանի վրա, տնից դուրս չգաս կամ տորթ ու աղ ու հացով դուրս արի դիմավորելու, հո դիակները չե՞ն վայելելու Հայաստանի անկախությունը:


Շատ վատ համեմատություն էր Արտ ջան։ Հլա վատը մեղմ ա ասված։ 
Ռուս-ի շնորհիվ ենք էդ քո ասած ադրբեջանցիքից *պ*աշպտանվելու կամ *չ*պաշտպանվելու։ 
Ռուսը հա՛մ կարա օգնի, հա՛մ քաքի մեջ քցի։ Բայց առանց ռուսի էլ Ադրբեջանին հաղթելու մի ծեռթ անգամ հույս չկա։
Չհոգնեցի՞ք Ադրբեջանին օրինակ բերելով։ 
Բոլորը կարան էս թեմայում գրեն, որ գնում ենք, արուն ենք թափելու, թո՛ զոհվեն, բայց ոչ մեկը իրա վրա չի վերցնում, ոչ մեկ չի փորձում մտածի, որ էդ արունը կարողա իրա հարազատից ու սիրելիից թափվի ու դրանից հետո իրա տանձին ա՞ լինելու էդ հեղաշրջումը կամ ազատությունը։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Զատո նախագահս մեռավ իրան ճղելով
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Ոնց չեմ սիրում, երբ ամերիկացիներն են մի սուվերեն պետության կողմից մյուսի տարածք ներխուժելու անթույլատրելիության մասին խոսում: Այդ ո՞վ է ասել, որ ուկրաինացու կամ վրացու կյանքը ավելի թանկ է, քան` լիբիացու կամ սիրիացու: Եվ ո՞վ է պատժել ԱՄՆ-ին` ասենք Իրաքի համար, որ ՌԴ-ին պատժելուց են խոսում:

----------

Vaio (02.03.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

> Շատ վատ համեմատություն էր Արտ ջան։ Հլա վատը մեղմ ա ասված։ 
> Ռուս-ի շնորհիվ ենք էդ քո ասած ադրբեջանցիքից *պ*աշպտանվելու կամ *չ*պաշտպանվելու։ 
> Ռուսը հա՛մ կարա օգնի, հա՛մ քաքի մեջ քցի։ Բայց առանց ռուսի էլ Ադրբեջանին հաղթելու մի ծեռթ անգամ հույս չկա։
> Չհոգնեցի՞ք Ադրբեջանին օրինակ բերելով։ 
> Բոլորը կարան էս թեմայում գրեն, որ գնում ենք, արուն ենք թափելու, թո՛ զոհվեն, բայց ոչ մեկը իրա վրա չի վերցնում, ոչ մեկ չի փորձում մտածի, որ էդ արունը կարողա իրա հարազատից ու սիրելիից թափվի ու դրանից հետո իրա տանձին ա՞ լինելու էդ հեղաշրջումը կամ ազատությունը։


Հայաստանը Ադրբեջանին հաղթել ա առանց ռուսի օգնության ու նույնիսկ ավելին չնայած ռուսի "օգնության":

Ադրբեջանին չեմ բերում օրինակ էդ իմաստով, անկախ նրանից թե ով ա հարձակվում ընտանիքիդ վրա, ռուսը, ադրբեջանցին, հհկն, պուծինը, թուրքը, երկու տարբերակ ունես կամ պաշտպանվել կամ հանձնվել:

----------

Շինարար (02.03.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Շատ վատ համեմատություն էր Արտ ջան։ Հլա վատը մեղմ ա ասված։ 
> Ռուս-ի շնորհիվ ենք էդ քո ասած ադրբեջանցիքից *պ*աշպտանվելու կամ *չ*պաշտպանվելու։ 
> Ռուսը հա՛մ կարա օգնի, հա՛մ քաքի մեջ քցի։ Բայց առանց ռուսի էլ Ադրբեջանին հաղթելու մի ծեռթ անգամ հույս չկա։
> Չհոգնեցի՞ք Ադրբեջանին օրինակ բերելով։ 
> Բոլորը կարան էս թեմայում գրեն, որ գնում ենք, արուն ենք թափելու, թո՛ զոհվեն, բայց ոչ մեկը իրա վրա չի վերցնում, ոչ մեկ չի փորձում մտածի, որ էդ արունը կարողա իրա հարազատից ու սիրելիից թափվի ու դրանից հետո իրա տանձին ա՞ լինելու էդ հեղաշրջումը կամ ազատությունը։


Այսինքն որ դու ռուսին թշնամի չես համարում, մենք էլ չհամարե՞նք: Իմ համար իրանք ադրբեջանցուց չեն տարբերվում: Արյուն թափելու մասին էլ արդեն մի քանի հոգի արտահայտվել ա կարծես թե: Թշնամին (քո համար ադրբեջանցին, իմ համար նաև ռուսը) որ հարձակվեց, արյան մասին չես մտածելու:

----------

Նաիրուհի (02.03.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

Ըստ Կասյանովի ԱՄՆ-ն ու Կանադան դադարեցրել են համագործակցությունը Մոսկվայի հետ Գ8-ի ձևաչափում, իսկ դեսպանները լքել են Մոսկվան: Օբաման սկսել է խորհրդատվություններ ՆԱՏՈյում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տենաս Ուկրաինաի ազատությունը դիակներն են վայելելու․․․


Արամ ջան, ազատություն նշանակում է անել այն, ինչ ցանկանում ես: Հիմա Ուկրաինան ցանկանում է մաս կազմել ԵՄ-ի, դա իր ընտրությունն է, մյուսները պարտավոր են դա ընդունել:

Չգիտեմ թեմայի մյուս գրառողների վերաբերմունքը Ղրիմի հարցում ինչպիսին է կոնկրետ, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե Ուկրաինան իրավունք ունի որոշել իր ապագան, ապա իր կազմում գտնվող սուբյեկտը նույնպես ազատ է` որոշելու իր ճակատագիրը: Ընդ որում, հանրաքվեով չի բացառվում, որ ոչ էլ անկախություն ձեռք բերեն կամ միանան ՌԴ-ին:

Բայց այն, որ զենքով, սադրանքներով, դեմարշներով փորձում են կանխել այս կամ այն գործընթացը, ընդհանրապես միջազգային իրավունքից չի բխում, ինչին բոլորը իրենց պարտավորված են զգում հղումներ անել:

Իսկ արյուն թափվելու իրողությունը անխուսափելի է, չի եղել դեպք պատմության մեջ, որ խոշոր ձեռքբերումները լինեն առանց արյան: Ոչ մի այսօրվա զարգացած եվրապական երկիր հենց այնպես չի դարձել այնպիսին, ինչպիսին որ կա: Մի տեղ տեսա, որ գրել ես` պատմությունը քեզ չի հետաքրքրում, բայց մեր պատմությունն էլ հո պետք է հետաքրքրի:   Մենք միշտ խուսափել ենք արյուն թափելուց, դրա պատճառով էլ 6 դար օտարի լծի տակ ենք ապրել: Կասես` ինչ վատ ա, նորմալ ա, զատո հիմա գոյություն ունենք, բայց ընդունենք, որ այն կարգավիճակով կամ հնարավորություններով գոյություն չունենք, որը որ կցանկանայինք:

----------

Chuk (02.03.2014), Rammstein (03.03.2014), Աթեիստ (02.03.2014), Նաիրուհի (02.03.2014)

----------


## Ափրիկյան

Ջա՜ն  :Smile:  մնաց Ղրիմը

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ըստ Կասյանովի ԱՄՆ-ն ու Կանադան դադարեցրել են համագործակցությունը Մոսկվայի հետ Գ8-ի ձևաչափում, իսկ դեսպանները լքել են Մոսկվան: Օբաման սկսել է խորհրդատվություններ ՆԱՏՈյում:


ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից իր դեսպանի հետկանչման մասին հայտարարություն չեմ գտնում ու, հուսով եմ, որ չի լինի նման բան:

Այս պահին Հյուսիս-ատլանտյան խորհրդի նիստն է, հետո ՆԱՏՕ-Ուկրաինա հանձնաժողովի հանդիպումը կլինի:


Հլը էս խելոքներին նայեք, ամեն տեղից փորձում են օգուտ քաղել:
Եթե Ղրիմը անկախություն հռչակի, ավտոմատ կհայտնվի Թուրքիայի կազմում

----------


## Artgeo

> ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից իր դեսպանի հետկանչման մասին հայտարարություն չեմ գտնում ու, հուսով եմ, որ չի լինի նման բան:


Կասյանովն ա իր թվիթերում գրել, պաշտոնական ես էլ ոչինչ չեմ գտնում

Ռուսաստանում էլ կան նորմալ մարդիկ, քիչ, բայց կան

http://korrespondent.net/ukraine/pol...ynoi-zakhotely

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պուծինը շիզոֆռենիկ հիվանդ ա, ու իրան լրիվ դրել ա ռուսական կայսրերի բնածին ժառանգորդի տեղը: Ոչ մեկը իրան չէր ստիպում սենց արագացնել Ռուսաստանի կործանման գործընթացը:

----------


## Chuk

Կարող ա շատ ծայրահեղական եմ, բայց ես Ղրիմն Ուկրաինայի համար համարում եմ ուռուցքի նման մի բան, որն իրան ցանկացած պահի կարող ա խանգարել զարգանալ: Ու էս իմաստով ես մտածում եմ, որ Ուկրաինան կարող ա շահի էլ, եթե Ղրիմը կորցնի:

Աննասուն պետություն ա Ռուսաստանը

----------

Sagittarius (02.03.2014), Արէա (02.03.2014), Տրիբուն (02.03.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ...Չգիտեմ թեմայի մյուս գրառողների վերաբերմունքը Ղրիմի հարցում ինչպիսին է կոնկրետ, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե Ուկրաինան իրավունք ունի որոշել իր ապագան, ապա իր կազմում գտնվող սուբյեկտը նույնպես ազատ է` որոշելու իր ճակատագիրը: ...


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ. նույնն էլ վերաբերում ա ռուսական իմպերիայի կազմում գտնվող սուբյեկտների:

----------

Նաիրուհի (03.03.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Ամերիկացի պատմաբան, Նյու-Յորքի և Պրիսթոնի համալսարանների պատվավոր պրոֆեսորՍթիվեն Կոէնի կարծիքը.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Однобокое освещение в СМИ США образа РФ привлекло внимание экспертов
НЬЮ-ЙОРК\МОСКВА, 14 фев — РИА Новости. Освещение в американских СМИ событий в России и вокруг нее «деградирует уже долгие годы» о чем свидетельствует «цунами из постыдно непрофессиональных и политически подстрекательских статей», считает известный американский историк, почетный профессор Нью-Йоркского и Принстонского университетов Стивен Коэн

Предвзятости не удалось избежать даже авторам информационных сообщений и комментариев в таких уважаемых изданиях, как New York Times и Washington Post. Все чаще *журналисты американских газет замалчивают факты, не приводят как минимум две точки зрения на ту или иную проблему*, не проводят четкой границы между репортажами и аналитическими статьями. «Идеологии в них сегодня лишь чуть-чуть меньше, чем во времена советской России и холодной войны», — пишет Коэн в журнале «The Nation».

Истоки этой проблемы ученому понятны: после распада Советского Союза к власти в России пришел Борис Ельцин, который вызывал большую симпатию у Вашингтона. Все его действия, по мнению американцев, представляли собой «переход от коммунизма к демократии». Шоковая терапия, «фальсификация президентских выборов», «жестокая война в Чечне» — даже несмотря на это, по словам Коэна, у многих американских журналистов осталось впечатление, что Ельцин был идеальным российским руководителем. Как сказал РИА Новости глава американского Института политической экономики, бывший советник американского президента Рональда Рейгана Пол Крейг Робертс, «Советский Союз служил сдерживающей силой для США, а коллапс СССР выпустил на волю неоконсервативный порыв к гегемонии США в мире».

Но в 2000-м году к власти пришел новый президент — Владимир Путин, а вместе с тем изменился тон американского повествования о России. «Сейчас нас убеждают в том, что у путинской России нет вообще никаких интересов, ни дома, ни за границей, и даже на ее собственных рубежах, скажем, на Украине», — отметил Коэн, подчеркнув, что российского президента в США «демонизируют», но при этом «мало кто обращает внимание на факты». Так, например, по словам Коэна, никто не ставит Путину в заслугу то, что он стабилизировал обстановку в стране, которая на момент его вступления в должность находилась в кризисном положении, что он содействовал США в вопросах безопасности, в том числе в Афганистане, Сирии и Иране. В фокусе внимания американских СМИ лишь «провалы в экономике», протестные настроения и якобы низкие рейтинги президента.

Атака на Сочи

Новыми объектами пристального внимания США стали Олимпиада в Сочи, которая, в понимании журналистов в США, — не праздник спорта, а событие, на которое Путин якобы «разбазарил» рекордную сумму в 51 млрд долларов, и кризис на Украине, которую Россия «запугивает» и мешает интегрироваться с Европой. Коэн обращает внимание, что еще до начала игр New York Times назвала новый спортивный комплекс в Сочи «дистопией в советском стиле» и предупредила в заголовке: «Терроризм и напряженность, а не спорт и радость».

«Атаки СМИ на Сочинскую олимпиаду — это часть демонизации путинской России. Вашингтон решительно настроен на то, чтобы не позволить России быть успешной ни в какой области, будь то дипломатия, спорт или права человека», — полагает Робертс.

США осуществляет переворот на Украине

В случае с Украиной все еще сложнее: по мнению Коэна, «сейчас появляется новый раскол холодной войны между Западом и Востоком». «Результатом может стать перманентная конфронтация, чреватая нестабильностью и угрозой реальной войны, которая будет намного серьезнее, чем война в Грузии в 2008 году», — пишет автор статьи. Однако американские журналисты, по его словам, эти опасности в своих статьях игнорируют. По их мнению, Украина находится в состоянии диктатуры, хотя, по словам Коэна, Киев сейчас находится в прямо противоположном состоянии, потому как ситуацию не может контролировать не президент страны Виктор Янукович, ни парламент, ни милиция.

Американские журналисты видят в действиях протестующих «пример европейцам». Однако Коэн сомневается, что захват правительственных зданий, коктейли Молотова, нападения на сотрудников милиции могут действительно послужить примером для западных демократий.

СМИ США уверены, что Украина «страстно желает интеграции с Европой». Однако Коэн подчеркивает, что страна расколота, и среди украинского народа нет единого мнения о том, надо ли ей присоединяться к Европе или продолжать тесно сотрудничать с Россией.

Но самое важное, по мнению Коэна, — *американские журналисты замалчивают то, что за протестами на Украине стоят США*. Любые сомнения по этому поводу, полагает автор статьи, должна развеять *недавно опубликованная аудиозапись разговора помощника госсекретаря США Виктории Нуланд и посла США в Киеве Джеффри Пайетта. В ходе этой беседы Нуланд говорит о своем нежелании видеть в Кабмине лидера оппозиционной партии «УДАР» Виталия Кличко. Пайетт предупреждает о проблемах с лидером партии «Свобода» Олегом Тягнибоком. Дипломаты соглашаются, что в кабмине должен оказаться один из лидеров оппозиционной «Батькивщины» Арсений Яценюк*. Подлинность записи США формально не признали. «То есть они (США) осуществляют переворот», — делает вывод Коэн.

Министерство пропаганды и корпораций

Вопрос о том, что стало поводом такой «деградации» в журналистском освещении постсоветской России — «возникший 20 лет назад курс Вашингтона под лозунгом “победитель забирает все” или официальная политика» — автор оставляет без ответа. Как, впрочем, и вопрос о причинах, побудивших американского президента Барака Обаму направить в Сочи делегацию «низкого уровня» и не приехать самому. «Каким бы ни было объяснение, как говорят русские интеллигенты, сталкиваясь с двумя плохими альтернативами, “обе они худшие”», — подводит итог Коэн.

*По мнению Робертса, «свободной прессы в Америке не существует*, кроме интернет-сайтов». «В последние годы режима Клинтона правительство США разрешило пяти-шести большим конгломератам сконцентрировать у себя различные, разрозненные и в какой-то степени независимые СМИ. Ценность этих огромных мега-компаний зависит от их федеральных вещательных лицензий. Поэтому СМИ не посмеют идти против правительства ни по каким важным вопросам», — объяснил политолог.

К тому же, по его словам, компании «более не управляются журналистами, ими правят корпоративные директора по рекламе и бывшие правительственные чиновники, ищущие не факты, а доходы от рекламы и доступ к правительственным источникам». «Таким образом, *американские СМИ — это министерство пропаганды и корпораций*», — считает Робертс.

И зачастую такая пропаганда попадает в цель. «Многие русские наивны. Испытав на себе коммунистический режим и хаос разрухи, они наивно верят, что Америка — это лучшее место для всего мира, некая “белая фуражка”, которой можно доверять и в которую можно верить», — считает американский политолог. «Эта идиотская вера, действующая ныне, как мы видим, на Украине, когда США дестабилизируют страну и готовятся ее захватить, — важное оружие США для дестабилизации России Путина», — сказал он, подчеркнув, что «Вашингтон вооружается для России». «Вы под ударом, и если этого не поймете, вы уже в прошлом», — уверяет Робертс.
http://news.mail.ru/politics/16964596/

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Նե, եվրոնյուզ եմ նայում, հետո բիբիսի, հետո նյարդայնանում եմ, որ հիմնականում Ուկրաինայի տնտեսական խնդիրներից են խոսում ոչ թե նրանից, թե պատրաստվում են արդյոք կանգնեցնել արյունահեղությունը, փոխում եմ գոնե Դաշնային խորհրդի նիստը ուղիղ եթերով նայեմ: Ինտերվենցիայի համար ինչ հիմնավորումներ կանեն, ինչ փաստաթղթերի հղումներ կանեն, ինձ համար հետաքրքիր է: Դե իսկ ինքնորոշման իրավունքի զարգացման տեսանկյունից հետաքրքիր է Ղրիմում ընթացող քաղաքական գործընթացներին հետևելը: Ուկրաինացի չեմ, որ իրենց փոխարեն խոսեմ, բայց ես Ղրիմը կզոհաբերեի ու այլևս թույլ չէի տա, որ արյուն թափվի. մինչ այս պահը եղած զոհերն էլ բավական են: Իսկ բնակիչների առումով փոխանակություն կարող են անել. Խարկովի ռուսները կգնան Ղրիմ, եթե կկամենան, Ղրիմի ուկրաինացիները հետ կգնան իրենց հայրենիք:
> 
> Ուկրաինացիները պետք է լավ հասկանան, որ ռուսները երբեք չեն դադարելու Ղրիմի հարցը բարձրացնել, այն օգտագործել... միևնույն է Ուկրաինան ՌԴ ռազմական պոտենցիալը չունի, ինչպես և Վրաստանը չուներ և չունի, ինչպե՞ս պետք է դիմակայի Ուկրաինան: Եթե ՆԱՏՕ-ն չաջակցի, բոլորն են հասկանում, որ Ուկրաինան պարտվելու է: Իսկ ՆԱՏՕ-ն չեմ կարծում, որ կմիջամտի: Օբամայի կոչը չգիտեմ ինչքանով Պուտինին հետ կպահի այն քայլերից, որը նա նախատեսել է:





> Ոնց չեմ սիրում, երբ ամերիկացիներն են մի սուվերեն պետության կողմից մյուսի տարածք ներխուժելու անթույլատրելիության մասին խոսում: Այդ ո՞վ է ասել, որ ուկրաինացու կամ վրացու կյանքը ավելի թանկ է, քան` լիբիացու կամ սիրիացու: Եվ ո՞վ է պատժել ԱՄՆ-ին` ասենք Իրաքի համար, որ ՌԴ-ին պատժելուց են խոսում:


Ինչու հարցրեցի, որովհետև ոնց որ թե ուկրաինականին չես հետևում։ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_Cr..._of_the_events այ էստեղ մանրամասն գրած ա ինչ ա եղել։ Հիմա ըստ քեզ եթե գերմանացիք գան կալինինգրադ գերմանական անձնագիր բաժանեն ու հետո ասեն գալիս ենք մեր քաղաքացիներին փրկենք էդ ճիշտ կլինի՞։ Ես ինչ որ տեղ կարող էի համարեի ճիշտ, եթե ինչ որ մի բան լիներ, ասենք էթնիկ հողի վրա Ղրիմում ռուսներին ճնշեին, հասկանալի կլիներ։ Բայց սենց ափաշքյարա մտնել գրավելը, ոչ մի ձև չի կարող տեղավորվի ոչ մի իրավունքի շրջանակում։ 

Իսկ ռուսական ալիքները դիտելուց շատ էժանագին պրոպագանդայի հոտ ա գալիս, երբ զգում ես, որ ամեն երկրորդ բառը սուտ ա։ Թարմ օրինակ http://www.1tv.ru/news/social/253253 խոսում են 140հազար փախստականների մասին, բլա–բլա–բլա իսկ կադրերում ցույց են տալիս տադադադամ ․․․ Լեհաստանի հետ անցակետը https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...31153446_n.jpg Ծափեր–ծափեր։ Իսկ միևնույն ժամանակ Ռուսաստանի հետ անցակետը https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bht-h1dCAAEb-Dv.png:large  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա Արևմուտքի Աֆղանստան, Իրաք, Լիբիա կամ այլ տեղեր մտնելուն դա ինձ համար լրիվ հավասարազոր ա նրան ինչ հիմա Ռուսներն են անում։

----------

Rammstein (03.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2014)

----------


## Marduk

Հանգստություն և միայն հանգստություն։
Սա ներվերի պատերազմ է։  
Եթե ինչ որ մեկը մի էշություն չանի ապա կռիվ չի լինի։ 

Ուղղակի մի քանի տեղ կանցնեն ռեֆերենդումներ ու Ուկրաինան կդառնա ֆեդերացիա իսկ ռուսերեն լեզուն կդառնա երկրորդ պաշտոնականը։

----------


## Marduk

Ուկրաինայում ապրում է 10 միլլիոն ռուս , և դրանից էլ ավել ռուսախոս։
Այդ մասերը Խռուշչեվը ՀԱՏՈՒԿ է ներառել Ուկրաինայի կազմի մեջ հենց այսօրվա համար, որ եթե հանկարծ մի օր Ուկրաինան ուզենա դեպի Եվրոպա ապա այդ ականը կպայթի ինչը և տեղի է ունենում այժմ։

Ինչքան էլ աբսուրդ թվա հիմա Ուկրաինան պետք է ձերբազատվի այդ տարածքներից, եթե ուզում է դեպի ԵՄ, եթե փորձի դրանք վերահսկել ապա շատ վատ բաներ կլինի։
Երեկ Խարկովում ժողովուրդը մտավ ծեծեց հիմա էլ Լուգանսկի շրջանում է տփոց լինելու

http://www.odnako.org/blogs/ukraina-...ssii-narodniy/

----------


## Ներսես_AM

http://www.vesti.ru/only_video.html?vid=580694
Վերջի մասը նայեք։ Ցույց են տալիս կադրեր Կիևի բախումներից բայց ներկայացնում իբր դրանք տեղի են ունենում Սիմֆերոպլում։

----------


## Artgeo

> Ուկրաինայում ապրում է 10 միլլիոն ռուս , և դրանից էլ ավել ռուսախոս։
> Այդ մասերը Խռուշչեվը ՀԱՏՈՒԿ է ներառել Ուկրաինայի կազմի մեջ հենց այսօրվա համար, որ եթե հանկարծ մի օր Ուկրաինան ուզենա դեպի Եվրոպա ապա այդ ականը կպայթի ինչը և տեղի է ունենում այժմ։
> 
> Ինչքան էլ աբսուրդ թվա հիմա Ուկրաինան պետք է ձերբազատվի այդ տարածքներից, եթե ուզում է դեպի ԵՄ, եթե փորձի դրանք վերահսկել ապա շատ վատ բաներ կլինի։
> Երեկ Խարկովում ժողովուրդը մտավ ծեծեց հիմա էլ Լուգանսկի շրջանում է տփոց լինելու
> 
> http://www.odnako.org/blogs/ukraina-...ssii-narodniy/


Յախք արա, էս անասուն ծրագիրը կայք էլ ունի, էս Լեոնծևից սիրտս խառնում ա, դրա նման հիստերիկ ու եզ հաղորդավար գոյություն չունի

----------

Աթեիստ (02.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում ցրել են "Պատերազմի դեմ" ակցիան
http://tvrain.ru/articles/no_comment...rburge-364176/

----------


## Ambrosine

Սա մինչ Հյուսիսատլանտյան խորհրդի հանդիպումները`





Եվ մոտ 20 րոպե առաջ ափլոուդ արեցին Հս-ատլանտյան խորհրդի հանդիպումներից հետո Ռասմուսենի հայտարարության ամբողջական տեսանյութը`

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչու հարցրեցի, որովհետև ոնց որ թե ուկրաինականին չես հետևում։ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_Cr..._of_the_events այ էստեղ մանրամասն գրած ա ինչ ա եղել։ Հիմա ըստ քեզ եթե գերմանացիք գան կալինինգրադ գերմանական անձնագիր բաժանեն ու հետո ասեն գալիս ենք մեր քաղաքացիներին փրկենք էդ ճիշտ կլինի՞։ Ես ինչ որ տեղ կարող էի համարեի ճիշտ, եթե ինչ որ մի բան լիներ, ասենք էթնիկ հողի վրա Ղրիմում ռուսներին ճնշեին, հասկանալի կլիներ։ Բայց սենց ափաշքյարա մտնել գրավելը, ոչ մի ձև չի կարող տեղավորվի ոչ մի իրավունքի շրջանակում։ 
> 
> Իսկ ռուսական ալիքները դիտելուց շատ էժանագին պրոպագանդայի հոտ ա գալիս, երբ զգում ես, որ ամեն երկրորդ բառը սուտ ա։ Թարմ օրինակ http://www.1tv.ru/news/social/253253 խոսում են 140հազար փախստականների մասին, բլա–բլա–բլա իսկ կադրերում ցույց են տալիս տադադադամ ․․․ Լեհաստանի հետ անցակետը https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...31153446_n.jpg Ծափեր–ծափեր։ Իսկ միևնույն ժամանակ Ռուսաստանի հետ անցակետը https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bht-h1dCAAEb-Dv.png:large 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա Արևմուտքի Աֆղանստան, Իրաք, Լիբիա կամ այլ տեղեր մտնելուն դա ինձ համար լրիվ հավասարազոր ա նրան ինչ հիմա Ռուսներն են անում։


Ճիշտ ես նկատել, չեմ կարդացել: Ընդհանրապես վերջին շրջանում աչքերիս պատճառով համակարգչի առջև չեմ նստում, որ ալիքը որ ինտերնետով ուղիղ եթեր ունի, դրանց եմ հետևում TV-ով: Վաղվանից կկարդամ  :Smile: 

Ղրիմի դեպքում ոչ թե միայն ՌԴ քաղաքացիներ են, այլև` էթնիկ ռուսներ: Ոչ թե 58,3 %-ը ռուսախոս են, այլ` էթնիկ ռուսներ (սա է հեշտացնում ՌԴ քաղաքականության իրականացումը): Ռուսախոս է 77 %-ը: Լեզվի վրա են շեշտ դնում, երևի, որ մեղադրեն ուկրաինացիներին` լեզվի մասին օրենքում անմիջապես փոփոխություն կատարելու համար: Այդ քայլն է նաև ինձ համոզում, որ Ուկրաինայի ղեկավարությունը պատրաստ է Ղրիմից հրաժարվել, բայց պետք էր իրավիճակի սրում: Իսկ եթե ոչ, ուրեմն կառավարության կողմից կոպիտ սխալ համարենք:

Կալինիգրադի դեպքում չեմ կարող ասել` գերմանացիները հաջողություն կգրանցեն, թե ոչ. նոր ստուգեցի, բնակչության 87%-ից ավելին ռուսներն են, միայն 0,4% են գերմանացիները կազմում, նույնիսկ հայերը ավելի մեծ թիվ են կազմում: Ասածդ հասկանում եմ, բայց այստեղ նաև հակամարտող կողմերը պետք է հաշվի առնվեն: Արդյո՞ք Գերմանիան կգնա ՌԴ դեմ, իսկ արդյո՞ք ՌԴ-ն կգնա Ուկրաինայի դեմ: Առաջին դեպքում երրորդ աշխարհամարտը անխուսափելի է, ինչի համար կողմերը հանդես կբերեն զսպվածություն, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում ՌԴ-ն կգնա, որովհետև ռազմական գերակայություն ունի և վստահ է, որ Ուկրաինան պաշտպանելու համար իր դեմ ոչ ոք պատերազմ չի սկսի` առաջին դեպքի անխուսափելի հետևանքը կանխելու համար:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.03.2014)

----------


## Marduk

Հերթը հայերին էլ հասավ  :Sad: 
Боевики "Правого Сектора" зверски расправились с сестрой Генриха Алтуняна

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հերթը հայերին էլ հասավ 
> Боевики "Правого Сектора" зверски расправились с сестрой Генриха Алтуняна


«Լուրի» աղբյուրը տեսե՞լ ես:

----------


## Moonwalker

*Ռուսներն ուլտիմատում են ներկայացրել:*

----------


## Mephistopheles

Չեմ կարդացել բոլորինդ, բայց եթե կրկնվող մտքեր կլինեն՝ կներեք…

Ղրիմը Ուկրաինային Խչուշչովն ա հանձնել միանձնյա 1954-ին ու էս ֆոնի վրա կարծես թե ռուսները բավականին հիմքեր ունեն "մտնելու" Ղրիմ նամանավանդ որ 58% ռուս ա 24% ուկրաինացի իսկ մնացածը թաթար և այլն (Կոսովոյի 25% սերբ էր, նաև Ղարաբաղի 24% կարծեմ)… իհարկե պրակտիկորեն Ղրիմում չկա որևէ ճնշում ռուս ազգաբնակչության վրա, բայց դա էս պահին երրորդ-չորրորդական հարց ա… իրականում ոչ մի արգելք չկար ռուսներւի դեմ երբ մտան Ղրիմ, որը նշանակում ա որ russians are welcome there… 

Բայց հարցը ստեղ Ղրիմը չի որ "տաս" պրծնես… ավելի խորն ա… եթե ուշադիր եք հետևում նորություններին ապա դումայի ընդունած օրենքում ասվում ա "ռուս ազգաբնակչության" մասին ու կարծեմ նաև ռուսախոս բնակչության մասին… սա բավականին լայն սպեկտրում ա ու ռուսները clearly մենակ ղրիմով չեն բավարարվելու (Դոնեցկի քաղաքապետարանը գրավված ա տեղի պրոռուսականների կողմից ու ռուսական դրոշ ա շենքի գլխին)… ռուսներն էսօր Ղրիմում ուլտիմատում են տվել Ուկրաինական զորքերին որ հանձնվեն կամ ենթարկվեն հարձակման… Յացենյուկն ասել ա որ չեն հանձնվելու… մյուս կողմիկց Հեյգը (Անգլիայի արտգործնախարարը) ասել ա որ ամեն ձևի կանգնած ա ուկրաինայի կողքին, բայց ռազմական գործողություններին չի խառնվի… որևէ երկիր առայժմ որևէ ռազմական միջամտության մասին չի խոսել և խոսում են ընդհարման բացառման մասին, իսկ ռուսներն արդեն Ղրիմում են դե ֆակտօ և ուլտիմատում են տվել… ստեղ հարցը մնում ա ուկրաինացիների "հանձնվել-չհանձնվելու" մասին… եթե հանձնվեն, իմ կարծիքով մի շարք արևելյան շարջաններ կհետևեն դրան… կարծում եմ դժվար չի կռահելը… Ղրիմի ծովային ուժը հանձնվել ա ռուսներին դե ֆակտօ… 

…էն մամսին որ ռուսաստանը կարող ատուժի էս կռվում ու մասնատվի, մի քիչ պրեմաչուր ա… կակ ռազ էս կարա իրանց պատվի ու արժանապատվության վերականգնման խնդիր դառնա ու Պուտինի ռեյտինգը բարձրանա… մի մոռացեք որ Ուկրաինան ռուսաստինի սահմանն ո բավականին մեծ ռուս և ռուսամետ ազգաբնակչությամբ հենց էդ սահմանին… 

կխառնվե՞ն միջազգային ուժերը… ՈՉ… չեն խառնվի… իրանք ոչ տնտեսապես և ոչ էլ տերրիտորիալ առումով չեն կարող մարսել պատերազմ Եվրոպայի կենտրոնում… Գերմանիան առաջինն ա որ ասել ա չի խառնվի… ինքան գազ ու բնական վառելանյութ կա սաղ Ուկրաինայով գնում ա Եվրոպա հենց ռուսաստանից… 

Ռուսաստանն էսօր ավելի ա ինտեգրված համաշխարհային էկոնոմիկայի մեջ ու էդքան էլ հեշտ չի իրա վրա տնտեսական սանկցիաներ կիրառելը… չնայած հենց էդ ինտերգման պատճառով ա որ սանկցիաները կարա ազդի ռուսների վրա… մյուս կողմից էլ էդ ազդեցությունը կարա կոմպենսացվի ազգայնական/հայրենասիրական տենդենցներով… 

Հայերիս էլ խորհուրդ կտամ էս հարցին նայել Հայաստանի պետականության տեսանկյունից ոչ թե , պրո- կամ հակա-ռուսական տեսանկյունից… 

իմ կարծիքով ուկրաինացիները շանս ունեին սրա դեմն առնելու, բայց չառան… էն պայմանները որ առաջարկվել էր սրանից առաջ՝ մի տարվա մեջ ընտրություններ, հետդարձ դեպի 2004-ի սահմանադրություն ու մի շարք այլ միակողմանի զիջումներ Յանուկովիչի կողմից, պետք ա ընդունվեր Մայդանի կողմից, էդ ձևով Յնաւկովիչը կարար "առաջադրվեր" երկրորդ անգամ ու իրանց մոտ իշխանափոխությունը էս տեսքը չէր ունենա… Կլիչկոն ու Յացենյուկը ճիշտ արեցին որ ընդունեցին էդ պայմանները, բայց Մայդանի մերժումն ու Յնուկովիչի միանշանակ կրիմինալացումն ու վռնդումը բերեց սրան… իհարկե եթե Ուկրաինան չունենար էս ազգաբնակչությունն ու կողմնորոշումների կիսվածությունը, ապա խնմդիր չէր լինի… բայց բոլորն էլ գիտեին Ուկրաինայի վիճակը ու սա անզեն աչքով էլ կանխատեսելի էր…

----------

Ambrosine (04.03.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

Պուծինի նման տականքներին ձեռ կտա, որ Ռուսաստանը մեկուսանա աշխարհից ու դառնա Հյուսիսային Կորեա, Ռուսաստանի ժողովուրդն էլ Պուծինին աստվածացնի ու երկրպագի մինչև սաղ սովից ու դեբիլությունից սատկեն։ Ամե՛ն։

----------

Աթեիստ (03.03.2014), Տրիբուն (04.03.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պուծինի նման տականքներին ձեռ կտա, որ Ռուսաստանը մեկուսանա աշխարհից ու դառնա Հյուսիսային Կորեա, Ռուսաստանի ժողովուրդն էլ Պուծինին աստվածացնի ու երկրպագի մինչև սաղ սովից ու դեբիլությունից սատկեն։ Ամե՛ն։


Ռուսաստանը հյուսիսային կորեա չի դառնա… չի մեկուսանա…

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Հայերիս էլ խորհուրդ կտամ էս հարցին նայել Հայաստանի պետականության տեսանկյունից ոչ թե , պրո- կամ հակա-ռուսական տեսանկյունից… 
> …


Ինչի տեսնակյունի՞ց… Մեֆ չեմ ջոկում ինչի մասին ես խոսում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ռուսաստանը հյուսիսային կորեա չի դառնա… չի մեկուսանա…


Չեմ կարծում որ զարգացած երկրները էնքան դեբիլ են, որ Ռուսաստանի ֆաշիստական էսկալյացիայի դեմն առնելու փոխարեն վախենան Ռուսաստանի գազը կորցնելուց… 
Հետևաբար ինչ–որ մի պահից կվերականգվի սառը պատերազմը Ռուսատանի ու աշխարհի միջև, ու Ռուսաստանին հերթական փլուզումն ու մասնատումն ա սպասվում պայծառ ապագայում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչի տեսնակյունի՞ց… Մեֆ չեմ ջոկում ինչի մասին ես խոսում։


Պետական տեսանկյունից… նայենք էս ամենին մեր պետականության պրիզմայի միջով… կարա նայվի մարդու իրավունքների, ուկրաինայի շահերի կամ միջազգայի օրենքների տեսանկյունից… 

մի խոսքով ես չեմ պահանջի որ ռուսները ղրիմից դուրս գան… չնայած Պուտինը տականք ա, ռուսաստանը ծայրահեղ կոռումպացված ու ավելին ինքն իրա ժողովրդի արյունը չի խմում, այլ իրա ժողովուրդը հենց էդ կոռուպցիոն համակարգի մի մասն ա, անբաժանելի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ կարծում որ զարգացած երկրները էնքան դեբիլ են, որ Ռուսաստանի ֆաշիստական էսկալյացիայի դեմն առնելու փոխարեն վախենան Ռուսաստանի գազը կորցնելուց… 
> Հետևաբար ինչ–որ մի պահից կվերականգվի սառը պատերազմը Ռուսատանի ու աշխարհի միջև, ու Ռուսաստանին հերթական փլուզումն ու մասնատումն ա սպասվում պայծառ ապագայում։


զարգացած երկրները քո պես չեն մտածում… ռուսաստանը ֆաշիստական Գերմանիա չի… թող չթվա թե ռուսաստանը որ փլուզվեց, տեղը բազմաթիվ մանր բարի ու դեմոկրատական երկրներ են առաջանալու…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ճիշտ ես նկատել, չեմ կարդացել: Ընդհանրապես վերջին շրջանում աչքերիս պատճառով համակարգչի առջև չեմ նստում, որ ալիքը որ ինտերնետով ուղիղ եթեր ունի, դրանց եմ հետևում TV-ով: Վաղվանից կկարդամ 
> 
> Ղրիմի դեպքում ոչ թե միայն ՌԴ քաղաքացիներ են, այլև` էթնիկ ռուսներ: Ոչ թե 58,3 %-ը ռուսախոս են, այլ` էթնիկ ռուսներ (սա է հեշտացնում ՌԴ քաղաքականության իրականացումը): Ռուսախոս է 77 %-ը: Լեզվի վրա են շեշտ դնում, երևի, որ մեղադրեն ուկրաինացիներին` լեզվի մասին օրենքում անմիջապես փոփոխություն կատարելու համար: Այդ քայլն է նաև ինձ համոզում, որ Ուկրաինայի ղեկավարությունը պատրաստ է Ղրիմից հրաժարվել, բայց պետք էր իրավիճակի սրում: Իսկ եթե ոչ, ուրեմն կառավարության կողմից կոպիտ սխալ համարենք:
> 
> Կալինիգրադի դեպքում չեմ կարող ասել` գերմանացիները հաջողություն կգրանցեն, թե ոչ. նոր ստուգեցի, բնակչության 87%-ից ավելին ռուսներն են, միայն 0,4% են գերմանացիները կազմում, նույնիսկ հայերը ավելի մեծ թիվ են կազմում: Ասածդ հասկանում եմ, բայց այստեղ նաև հակամարտող կողմերը պետք է հաշվի առնվեն: Արդյո՞ք Գերմանիան կգնա ՌԴ դեմ, իսկ արդյո՞ք ՌԴ-ն կգնա Ուկրաինայի դեմ: Առաջին դեպքում երրորդ աշխարհամարտը անխուսափելի է, ինչի համար կողմերը հանդես կբերեն զսպվածություն, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում ՌԴ-ն կգնա, որովհետև ռազմական գերակայություն ունի և վստահ է, որ Ուկրաինան պաշտպանելու համար իր դեմ ոչ ոք պատերազմ չի սկսի` առաջին դեպքի անխուսափելի հետևանքը կանխելու համար:


Աբրի իմ Ամբռօզայնը…

----------


## Վիշապ

> զարգացած երկրները քո պես չեն մտածում… ռուսաստանը ֆաշիստական Գերմանիա չի… թող չթվա թե ռուսաստանը որ փլուզվեց, տեղը բազմաթիվ մանր բարի ու դեմոկրատական երկրներ են առաջանալու…


Օքեյ, զարգացած երկրները քո պես են մտածում։ Եթե փլուզումից հետո բարի ու դեմոկրատական երկրներ չառաջացան, ապա կարող են էլի իրար ուտել, վերջում Չինաստանը սաղին կբարիշացնի իր տարածքում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Օքեյ, զարգացած երկրները քո պես են մտածում։* Եթե փլուզումից հետո բարի ու դեմոկրատական երկրներ չառաջացան, ապա կարող են էլի իրար ուտել, վերջում Չինաստանը սաղին կբարիշացնի իր տարածքում։


զարգացած երկրներն իրանք են ասում… ես փորձում եմ հայի պես մտածել… հայաստանի…

----------


## Վիշապ

> զարգացած երկրներն իրանք են ասում… ես փորձում եմ հայի պես մտածել… հայաստանի…


Ապեր, ես Հայաստանի հայ եմ, բայց մի տարի ա Ամերկա եմ։ Կլինի՞ իմ պես մտածես … ։Ճ 
Ես մտածում եմ որ Ուկրաինան ունի սաղ իրավունքները ոչ մի բան չզիջելու Ռուսաստանին ու մինչև վերջին խազը պիտի չզիջի։ Ռուսները ֆիգ թե կպատերազմեն Ուկրաինայի դեմ։  Ուկրաինան Վրաստան չի։ 
Ռուսաստանը կատաղած շան պես ատամներն ա ցույց տալիս բայց վախում ա կծի հլը որ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ես Հայաստանի հայ եմ, բայց մի տարի ա Ամերկա եմ։ Կլինի՞ իմ պես մտածես … ։Ճ 
> Ես մտածում եմ որ Ուկրաինան ունի սաղ իրավունքները ոչ մի բան չզիջելու Ռուսաստանին ու մինչև վերջին խազը պիտի չզիջի։ Ռուսները ֆիգ թե կպատերազմեն Ուկրաինայի դեմ։  Ուկրաինան Վրաստան չի։ 
> Ռուսաստանը կատաղած շան պես ատամներն ա ցույց տալիս բայց վախում ա կծի հլը որ…


Վիշ, Ղրիմն էսօր Ռուսների ձեռն ա ու ռուսներն ուլտիմատում են տվել… իրավունք ունեն չզիջելու, բան չեմ ասում, բայց ես քեզ փաստ եմ ասում, դու ինձ քո մտածածը… 

Ուկրաինան Վրաստան չի… Ուկրաինան ունի պրոռուսական մի զգալի զանգված… ավելի վատ… Ղրիմն ու Ուկրաինան ռուսների շահեյրի գոտում ա… ու իրանք պատրաստ են կռվելու, չկասկածես, մանավանդ Ղրիմի համար… էլ չասեմ մնացած արևելյան շրջանների համար… 

…բայց որ դու Հայաստանի հայ ես ու մի տարի ա ապրում ես Ամերիկայում, ինչի՞ ես սպասում որ ես քո պես մտածեմ…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, Ղրիմն էսօր Ռուսների ձեռն ա ու ռուսներն ուլտիմատում են տվել… իրավունք ունեն չզիջելու, բան չեմ ասում, բայց ես քեզ փաստ եմ ասում, դու ինձ քո մտածածը… 
> 
> Ուկրաինան Վրաստան չի… Ուկրաինան ունի պրոռուսական մի զգալի զանգված… ավելի վատ… Ղրիմն ու Ուկրաինան ռուսների շահեյրի գոտում ա… ու իրանք պատրաստ են կռվելու, չկասկածես, մանավանդ Ղրիմի համար… էլ չասեմ մնացած արևելյան շրջանների համար… 
> 
> …բայց որ դու Հայաստանի հայ ես ու մի տարի ա ապրում ես Ամերիկայում, ինչի՞ ես սպասում որ ես քո պես մտածեմ…


Ապեր մի քիչ համբերի, տեղեկությունները հակասական են.…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր մի քիչ համբերի, տեղեկությունները հակասական են.…


հարց չկա Վիշ ջան… համբերենք… ես չեմ պնդում որ հենց իմ ասածով կլինի… բայց հավանականությունը մեծ ա…

----------


## Վիշապ

> հարց չկա Վիշ ջան… համբերենք… ես չեմ պնդում որ հենց իմ ասածով կլինի… բայց հավանականությունը մեծ ա…


Իմ համբալ կարծիքով հավանականությունը փոքր ա։ Ռուսաստանը եթե ուզում ա շատ արագ գնալ գրողի ծողը, ապա կարող է մի այնպիսի էշություն անել ինչպիսինն է` պատերազմել Ուկրաինայի հետ… ռուսական ագիտացիան անհույս խաղեր ա տալիս Ուկաինայում վիճակ սրելու, ուկաինացիք հլը որ դիմադրում են։ Պիտի դիմադրեն մինչև վերջ։ Պայքա՜ր, պայքա՜ր, մինչև վե՛րջ…

Հ.Գ. Մի հատ ուղղում։ Ռուսաստանը վաղուց արդեն բռնել ա գրողի ծոցը գնալու կուրսը ու արդեն գնում ա։ Հարցն այն է, թե ինչքան արագ է գնում։ Եթե ռուբլու կուրսին նայենք, ապա ռուսները արդեն վճարում են Օլիպիական խաղերի ծախսերը, ու շուտով իրենց արտադրած գազն էլ կմտցնեն իրենց հետևը ու կփոխհատուցեն Եվրոպայից չստացված եկամուտները Պուծինին։

Ռուբլու կուրսը դոլարի նկատմամբ վերջին տարվա կտրվածքով, այստեղ։ Ամեն։

----------

Mephistopheles (03.03.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ճիշտ ես նկատել, չեմ կարդացել: Ընդհանրապես վերջին շրջանում աչքերիս պատճառով համակարգչի առջև չեմ նստում, որ ալիքը որ ինտերնետով ուղիղ եթեր ունի, դրանց եմ հետևում TV-ով: Վաղվանից կկարդամ 
> 
> Ղրիմի դեպքում ոչ թե միայն ՌԴ քաղաքացիներ են, այլև` էթնիկ ռուսներ: Ոչ թե 58,3 %-ը ռուսախոս են, այլ` էթնիկ ռուսներ (սա է հեշտացնում ՌԴ քաղաքականության իրականացումը): Ռուսախոս է 77 %-ը: Լեզվի վրա են շեշտ դնում, երևի, որ մեղադրեն ուկրաինացիներին` լեզվի մասին օրենքում անմիջապես փոփոխություն կատարելու համար: Այդ քայլն է նաև ինձ համոզում, որ Ուկրաինայի ղեկավարությունը պատրաստ է Ղրիմից հրաժարվել, բայց պետք էր իրավիճակի սրում: Իսկ եթե ոչ, ուրեմն կառավարության կողմից կոպիտ սխալ համարենք:
> 
> Կալինիգրադի դեպքում չեմ կարող ասել` գերմանացիները հաջողություն կգրանցեն, թե ոչ. նոր ստուգեցի, բնակչության 87%-ից ավելին ռուսներն են, միայն 0,4% են գերմանացիները կազմում, նույնիսկ հայերը ավելի մեծ թիվ են կազմում: Ասածդ հասկանում եմ, բայց այստեղ նաև հակամարտող կողմերը պետք է հաշվի առնվեն: Արդյո՞ք Գերմանիան կգնա ՌԴ դեմ, իսկ արդյո՞ք ՌԴ-ն կգնա Ուկրաինայի դեմ: Առաջին դեպքում երրորդ աշխարհամարտը անխուսափելի է, ինչի համար կողմերը հանդես կբերեն զսպվածություն, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում ՌԴ-ն կգնա, որովհետև ռազմական գերակայություն ունի և վստահ է, որ Ուկրաինան պաշտպանելու համար իր դեմ ոչ ոք պատերազմ չի սկսի` առաջին դեպքի անխուսափելի հետևանքը կանխելու համար:


Ամբրոզին ջան կապ չունի ինչքան էթնիկ ռուս կա, առավել ևս ինչքան ռուսախոս կա։ Իրենք իրավունք չունեն հարձակվեն ուրիշ երկրի վրա, եթե էդ մարդկանց վտանգ չի սպառնում։ Իրենք ոչ մի ապացույց չունեն, որ էդ մարդկանց ինչ որ բան ա եղել։ էսքան ժամանակ ոչ մի ռուսի նկատմամբ Էթնիկ հողի վրա ոչ մի բան չի եղել։ Ասենք Լիտվայում ավելի վտանգված են ռուսները ինչի՞ չի մտնում անեքսի ենթարկում։ 

Լեզվի մասին օրենքը անասուն օրենք ա, որը ընդունվել ա Յանուկի օրոք հատուկ պուծինի պատվերով։ Մի հատ պատկերացրու, որ ցանկացած մարզ կարող ա 10% ավել փոքրամասնություն ունենալու դեպքում այդ փոքրամասնության լեզուն ունենաում ա նույն իրավունքները ինչ ուկրաիներենը։ Ասենք ոնց որ եզդիները հիմա Հայաստանում իրենց գյուղերում իրենց լեզվով վարեն պետական թղթաբանությունը, ցուցանակները իրենց լեզվով անեն, ու տենց լիքը բաներ։ Նորմալ չի չէ մի տեսակ։ ՈՒղղակի իրենց մեծագույն *էշությունը* էն էր, որ էդ օրենքին անդրադարձան հենց իշխանափոխության առաջին օրերին։ Ռուսներն էլ կախվեցին դրանից մոծակը փիղ սարքեցին, հիմա էլ մատի փաթաթան են սարքել։ Ճիշտ  հետո ֆայմեցին Տուրչինովը վետո դրեց օրենքը հանելուն‎, բայց դե արդեն ռուսական քարոզչամեքենան չեն կարող կանգնեցնել։

Կալինինգրադի մարզը օրինակի համար բերեցի, եթե ենթադրեինք որ էնտեղ դեռ լիքը գերմանացիներ են ապրում։ Հաջող օրինակ չէր երևի։ Իսկ ինչ մնում ա Գերմանիան չի գնա Ռուսաստանի դեմ, էդ արդեն զգացական մակարդակով ես ասում։ Ես փորձում եմ իրավունքի տեսանկյունից նայել ու ռուսները ոչ մի իրավունք չունեին մտնելու Ղրիմ։ Եթե կարծում ես, որ ունեին խնդրում եմ հիմնավորիր։ Բայց եթե ուժի առումից ես մտածում, տենց հա կարա տաս անգամ էլ ուկրաինայի վրայով անցնի, հետ գա։ Թուրքիան էլ մտավ Կիպրոսը գրավեց էթնիկ թուրքերին պաշտպանելու պատրվակով։ Մինչև էսօր սաղ քֆրտում են, ու ոչ մեկը չի ճանաչում, չնայած հա պադոշ երես արած նստած են ընդեղ։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (04.03.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Ամբրոզին ջան կապ չունի ինչքան էթնիկ ռուս կա, առավել ևս ինչքան ռուսախոս կա։ Իրենք իրավունք չունեն հարձակվեն ուրիշ երկրի վրա, եթե էդ մարդկանց վտանգ չի սպառնում։ Իրենք ոչ մի ապացույց չունեն, որ էդ մարդկանց ինչ որ բան ա եղել։ էսքան ժամանակ ոչ մի ռուսի նկատմամբ Էթնիկ հողի վրա ոչ մի բան չի եղել։ Ասենք Լիտվայում ավելի վտանգված են ռուսները ինչի՞ չի մտնում անեքսի ենթարկում։* 
> 
> *Լեզվի մասին օրենքը անասուն օրենք ա, որը ընդունվել ա Յանուկի օրոք հատուկ պուծինի պատվերով։* Մի հատ պատկերացրու, որ ցանկացած մարզ կարող ա 10% ավել փոքրամասնություն ունենալու դեպքում այդ փոքրամասնության լեզուն ունենաում ա նույն իրավունքները ինչ ուկրաիներենը։ Ասենք ոնց որ եզդիները հիմա Հայաստանում իրենց գյուղերում իրենց լեզվով վարեն պետական թղթաբանությունը, ցուցանակները իրենց լեզվով անեն, ու տենց լիքը բաներ։ Նորմալ չի չէ մի տեսակ։ ՈՒղղակի իրենց մեծագույն *էշությունը* էն էր, որ էդ օրենքին անդրադարձան հենց իշխանափոխության առաջին օրերին։ Ռուսներն էլ կախվեցին դրանից մոծակը փիղ սարքեցին, հիմա էլ մատի փաթաթան են սարքել։ Ճիշտ  հետո ֆայմեցին Տուրչինովը վետո դրեց օրենքը հանելուն‎, բայց դե արդեն ռուսական քարոզչամեքենան չեն կարող կանգնեցնել։
> 
> Կալինինգրադի մարզը օրինակի համար բերեցի, եթե ենթադրեինք որ էնտեղ դեռ լիքը գերմանացիներ են ապրում։ Հաջող օրինակ չէր երևի։ Իսկ ինչ մնում ա Գերմանիան չի գնա Ռուսաստանի դեմ, էդ արդեն զգացական մակարդակով ես ասում։ Ես փորձում եմ իրավունքի տեսանկյունից նայել ու ռուսները ոչ մի իրավունք չունեին մտնելու Ղրիմ։ Եթե կարծում ես, որ ունեին խնդրում եմ հիմնավորիր։ Բայց եթե ուժի առումից ես մտածում, տենց հա կարա տաս անգամ էլ ուկրաինայի վրայով անցնի, հետ գա։ Թուրքիան էլ մտավ Կիպրոսը գրավեց էթնիկ թուրքերին պաշտպանելու պատրվակով։ Մինչև էսօր սաղ քֆրտում են, ու ոչ մեկը չի ճանաչում, չնայած հա պադոշ երես արած նստած են ընդեղ։


ոչ մի կապ չունի թե ինչ վիճակում են ռուսները կամ ռուսախոսները… իրանք ռուսաստանին են ուզում ու իրանց վտանգված են զգում… արևմուտքում (ուկրաինայի) հատուկ գաղջ վերաբերմունք ունեն մասկալիների նկատմամբ… "օրինական" առիթը հա էլ կա… եթե ուզես բախում էլ կարան սարքեն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

ընդ որում էս էսկալացիան կարա Իրանի դիրքերն էլ "ամրացնի" միջուկային բանակցություններում… նաև Սիրիայի… Աֆղանստանի… 

պետք քչի թերագնահատել ռուսների դիրքերը…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես մտածում եմ որ Ուկրաինան ունի սաղ իրավունքները ոչ մի բան չզիջելու Ռուսաստանին ու մինչև վերջին խազը պիտի չզիջի։


Հոպար, մեր մեջ ասած մի ախմախ երկիր էլ Ուկրաինան ա: Եթե բանը հասել ա նրան, որ ակնհայտորեն պարզ ա, որ Ուկրաինայի ռուսներն ու ուկրաինացիները իրար սենց ատում են, ուրեմն էտ երկիրը երբեք չի կարա կայուն լինի: Երևի համ իրանց, համ էլ մնացած բոլորի համար ճիշտ կլինի, որ Ուկրաինան կիսվի երկու մասին՝ արևմուտքը գնա Եվրոպա, արևելքն էլ՝ իրա երազած Ռուսաստանը




> ...Ռուսները ֆիգ թե կպատերազմեն Ուկրաինայի դեմ։  Ուկրաինան Վրաստան չի։ 
> Ռուսաստանը կատաղած շան պես ատամներն ա ցույց տալիս բայց վախում ա կծի հլը որ…


Ռուսները գլոբալ պատերազմ սկսելու ռեսուրս չունեն: Երկիրը ներսից կտրաքի: Պուծինին չեն թողնի պատերազմել հենց իրա ծնած-սնած-խնամած օլիգարխները: Արդեն կապիտալի փախեփախ ա սկսկում Ռուսաստանից, ֆոնդային բարսան պզզզզալեն ներքև ա իջնում, ռուբլին էլ արժեզրկվում ա: Ու էս դեռ ուղղակի շուխուռի ֆոնի վրա: Բա ինչ կլինի, եթե լուրջ բան հանկարծ սկսվի: Ռուսաստանը ուղղակի չի ձգի: Միակ վտանգը էն ա, որ Պուծինը իրոք շիզոֆռենիայով ա տառապում ու կարա անկանխատեսելի բաներ անի:

----------

Վիշապ (04.03.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ոչ մի կապ չունի թե ինչ վիճակում են ռուսները կամ ռուսախոսները… իրանք ռուսաստանին են ուզում ու իրանց վտանգված են զգում… արևմուտքում (ուկրաինայի) հատուկ գաղջ վերաբերմունք ունեն մասկալիների նկատմամբ… "օրինական" առիթը հա էլ կա… եթե ուզես բախում էլ կարան սարքեն…


Ո՞վ ա ասել, որ իրենք Ռուսաստանին են ուզում։ Քանի՞ տոկոսն ա ուզում։ Ցույց տուր խնդրում եմ։ Արևմուտքի գաղջ վերաբերմունքը դու չես կարող չափես։ Քանի տոկոսը տենց վերաբերմունք ունի։ ՈՒ «գաղջ» վերաբերմունք ունենալը չի նշանակում որ տալու են սատկացնեն։ Լիքը երկրներում գաղջ վերաբերումնք կա սրա–նրա նկատմամբ։ Բայց հլը որ տենց չի եղել որ վախի պատճառով մտնեն երկրի գրավեն։ Օրինական հիմք չկա։ Ցույց տուր հիմքը։ Բախում շատ են ուզում սարքած լինեն։ Ցավալիորեն իրենց համար չի ստացվում դեռևս։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ո՞վ ա ասել, որ իրենք Ռուսաստանին են ուզում։ Քանի՞ տոկոսն ա ուզում։ Ցույց տուր խնդրում եմ։ Արևմուտքի գաղջ վերաբերմունքը դու չես կարող չափես։ Քանի տոկոսը տենց վերաբերմունք ունի։ ՈՒ «գաղջ» վերաբերմունք ունենալը չի նշանակում որ տալու են սատկացնեն։ Լիքը երկրներում գաղջ վերաբերումնք կա սրա–նրա նկատմամբ։ Բայց հլը որ տենց չի եղել որ վախի պատճառով մտնեն երկրի գրավեն։ Օրինական հիմք չկա։ Ցույց տուր հիմքը։ Բախում շատ են ուզում սարքած լինեն։ Ցավալիորեն իրենց համար չի ստացվում դեռևս։


ուկրաինայի ռուսները, ռուսական զորքի դեմ չեն կանգնելու… էսի փաստ ա… ու լրիվ հերիք ա որ ռուսները մտնեն… ես էլ չեմ հավատում որ ուրաինացիք ռուսներին սպանեն կամ նեղեն, բայց դա կարևոր չի… արևելյան ուկրաինան՝ ինդուստրիալ մասը լրիվ ռուսների հետ ա կապված… 

աստված տա իրար չուտեն, բայց օբյեկտիվ եթե նայես, վիճակը տենց միանշանակ չի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հոպար, մեր մեջ ասած մի ախմախ երկիր էլ Ուկրաինան ա: Եթե բանը հասել ա նրան, որ ակնհայտորեն պարզ ա, որ Ուկրաինայի ռուսներն ու ուկրաինացիները իրար սենց ատում են, ուրեմն էտ երկիրը երբեք չի կարա կայուն լինի: Երևի համ իրանց, համ էլ մնացած բոլորի համար ճիշտ կլինի, որ Ուկրաինան կիսվի երկու մասին՝ արևմուտքը գնա Եվրոպա, արևելքն էլ՝ իրա երազած Ռուսաստանը
> 
> 
> Ռուսները գլոբալ պատերազմ սկսելու ռեսուրս չունեն: Երկիրը ներսից կտրաքի: Պուծինին չեն թողնի պատերազմել հենց իրա ծնած-սնած-խնամած օլիգարխները: Արդեն կապիտալի փախեփախ ա սկսկում Ռուսաստանից, ֆոնդային բարսան պզզզզալեն ներքև ա իջնում, ռուբլին էլ արժեզրկվում ա: Ու էս դեռ ուղղակի շուխուռի ֆոնի վրա: Բա ինչ կլինի, եթե լուրջ բան հանկարծ սկսվի: Ռուսաստանը ուղղակի չի ձգի: Միակ վտանգը էն ա, որ Պուծինը իրոք շիզոֆռենիայով ա տառապում ու կարա անկանխատեսելի բաներ անի:


Պարտադիր չի ռուսները հարձակվեն… կարա ներսից էլ լինի, արևելյանը լրիվ պոտենտ ա էդ հարցում… ու ռուսների լավրեջը նաև դրսում ա… իրան, սիրիա, աֆղանստան, պաղեստին… ռուսների բորսան արևմուտքին էլ ա խփում… Dow-ն ընգել ա… էսօր առավոտն ասին…

ու կարա՞ս ասես էդ ո՞ր օլիգարխը պտի պուտինին թույլ չտա… 

կամ որ օբաման 90 րոպե պուտինի հետ խոսել ա ու գիտենք օբաման ինչ ա ասել, բայց գիտե՞նք պուտինն ինչ ա ասել…

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ուկրաինայի ռուսները, ռուսական զորքի դեմ չեն կանգնելու… էսի փաստ ա… ու լրիվ հերիք ա որ ռուսները մտնեն… ես էլ չեմ հավատում որ ուրաինացիք ռուսներին սպանեն կամ նեղեն, բայց դա կարևոր չի… արևելյան ուկրաինան՝ ինդուստրիալ մասը լրիվ ռուսների հետ ա կապված… 
> 
> աստված տա իրար չուտեն, բայց օբյեկտիվ եթե նայես, վիճակը տենց միանշանակ չի…


Մեֆ ինչ ես ասում չեմ հասկանում։ Լատվիայի ու Էստոնիայի բնակչության 29-ական տոկոսը ռուս ա։ Իրենք էլ ռուսական զորքի դեմը չեն կանգնի‎‎։ ՈՒ՞։ Էդ հերի՞ք ա որ մտնեն ռուսները‎; Թե՞ այնուամենայնիվ հերիք չի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ինչ ես ասում չեմ հասկանում։ Լատվիայի ու Էստոնիայի բնակչության 29-ական տոկոսը ռուս ա։ Իրենք էլ ռուսական զորքի դեմը չեն կանգնի‎‎։ ՈՒ՞։ Էդ հերի՞ք ա որ մտնեն ռուսները‎; Թե՞ այնուամենայնիվ հերիք չի։


ես ի՞նչ անեմ որ չես հասկանում… թայմինգ ապեր, թայմինգ… պրիբալթիկան էն ժամանակ էր, էս հիմա ա… էն ժամանակվա ռուսաստանն ուրիշ էր հիմիկվանն ուրիշ ա… էն ժամանակ յուգոսլավիան էլ գնաց… ելցինն էր

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, մեր մեջ ասած մի ախմախ երկիր էլ Ուկրաինան ա: Եթե բանը հասել ա նրան, որ ակնհայտորեն պարզ ա, որ Ուկրաինայի ռուսներն ու ուկրաինացիները իրար սենց ատում են, ուրեմն էտ երկիրը երբեք չի կարա կայուն լինի: Երևի համ իրանց, համ էլ մնացած բոլորի համար ճիշտ կլինի, որ Ուկրաինան կիսվի երկու մասին՝ արևմուտքը գնա Եվրոպա, արևելքն էլ՝ իրա երազած Ռուսաստանը


Ինձ թվում է, որ եթե Ուկաինայի ռուսներն ու ուկրաինացիները իրար ատեին, արդեն իրար կերել էին ու սաղ լրատվամիջոցներով ռուսները վայնասուն էին դրել ցեղասպանության մասին… Երևի նենց թեթևի մեջ իրարից զզվում են, բայց էդ նորմալ ա… Կալիֆորնիայում էլ սաղ իրարից զզվում են հոգու խորքում, բայց արտաքուստ իրար ժպտում, օգնում ու օժանդակում են, որովհետև պետության դրվածքն ա տենց: Ստեղ եթե իշխանությունը ուժեղ չլիներ, չինացիներն ու հնդիկները կերել էին մնացածներին, մանավանդ որ իրենք դասակարգային հոգեբանություն ունեն: Ասածս էն ա, որ սաղ կախված ա Ուկրաինայի իշխանություններից:
Ճիշտը Պուծինի հետ կոմպրոմիսի չգնալն ա, որովհետև Պուծինն ինքը կոմպրոմիսի չի գնա ու ինչքան շատ տաս էդքան շատ կուզի, ինքը ընդհանրապես ՍԱՂ ա ուզում: Պուծինին իսկի Ուկրաինայի ռուսներին պետք չի հանձնել, չնայած դրանց մեծամասնությունը հավ են իրենց խելքով, որ Պուծինին պրիզնատ են գալիս։

----------

Աթեիստ (04.03.2014), Ներսես_AM (04.03.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հայերիս էլ խորհուրդ կտամ էս հարցին նայել Հայաստանի պետականության տեսանկյունից ոչ թե , պրո- կամ հակա-ռուսական տեսանկյունից…


Այ այս նախադասությունը կարելի է նույնիսկ ստորագրություն դնել  :Smile: 




> Ամբրոզին ջան կապ չունի ինչքան էթնիկ ռուս կա, առավել ևս ինչքան ռուսախոս կա։ Իրենք իրավունք չունեն հարձակվեն ուրիշ երկրի վրա, եթե էդ մարդկանց վտանգ չի սպառնում։ Իրենք ոչ մի ապացույց չունեն, որ էդ մարդկանց ինչ որ բան ա եղել։ էսքան ժամանակ ոչ մի ռուսի նկատմամբ Էթնիկ հողի վրա ոչ մի բան չի եղել։ Ասենք Լիտվայում ավելի վտանգված են ռուսները ինչի՞ չի մտնում անեքսի ենթարկում։ 
> 
> Լեզվի մասին օրենքը անասուն օրենք ա, որը ընդունվել ա Յանուկի օրոք հատուկ պուծինի պատվերով։ Մի հատ պատկերացրու, որ ցանկացած մարզ կարող ա 10% ավել փոքրամասնություն ունենալու դեպքում այդ փոքրամասնության լեզուն ունենաում ա նույն իրավունքները ինչ ուկրաիներենը։ Ասենք ոնց որ եզդիները հիմա Հայաստանում իրենց գյուղերում իրենց լեզվով վարեն պետական թղթաբանությունը, ցուցանակները իրենց լեզվով անեն, ու տենց լիքը բաներ։ Նորմալ չի չէ մի տեսակ։ ՈՒղղակի իրենց մեծագույն *էշությունը* էն էր, որ էդ օրենքին անդրադարձան հենց իշխանափոխության առաջին օրերին։ Ռուսներն էլ կախվեցին դրանից մոծակը փիղ սարքեցին, հիմա էլ մատի փաթաթան են սարքել։ Ճիշտ  հետո ֆայմեցին Տուրչինովը վետո դրեց օրենքը հանելուն‎, բայց դե արդեն ռուսական քարոզչամեքենան չեն կարող կանգնեցնել։
> 
> Կալինինգրադի մարզը օրինակի համար բերեցի, եթե ենթադրեինք որ էնտեղ դեռ լիքը գերմանացիներ են ապրում։ Հաջող օրինակ չէր երևի։ Իսկ ինչ մնում ա Գերմանիան չի գնա Ռուսաստանի դեմ, էդ արդեն զգացական մակարդակով ես ասում։ Ես փորձում եմ իրավունքի տեսանկյունից նայել ու ռուսները ոչ մի իրավունք չունեին մտնելու Ղրիմ։ Եթե կարծում ես, որ ունեին խնդրում եմ հիմնավորիր։ Բայց եթե ուժի առումից ես մտածում, տենց հա կարա տաս անգամ էլ ուկրաինայի վրայով անցնի, հետ գա։ Թուրքիան էլ մտավ Կիպրոսը գրավեց էթնիկ թուրքերին պաշտպանելու պատրվակով։ Մինչև էսօր սաղ քֆրտում են, ու ոչ մեկը չի ճանաչում, չնայած հա պադոշ երես արած նստած են ընդեղ։


Համաձայն եմ, որ ռուսների "անհանգստությունը", թե Ուկրաինայի ռուսներին վտանգ է սպառնում, այդքան էլ հիմնավոր չէին, բայց այս ճգնաժամը նորից գալիս է ապացուցելու, որ Ռուսաստանը ամեն հարմար առիթ օգտագործելու է Ղրիմի հարցը բարձրացնելու համար, կամ ստեղծելու է այդ առիթը:

Լեզվի օրենքի հետ կապված մեծագույն սխալը գործելու փոխարեն ուկրաինական նոր ղեկավարությունը առաջինը Ռուսաստանի հետ Խարկովի համաձայնագիրը պետք է դենոնսացիայի ենթարկեր (Харьковские соглашения по Черноморскому флоту): Այ սրանից հետո ՌԴ-ն չէր կարողանա հղումներ անել այդ համաձայնագրին, դեռ նրա ներկայությունն էլ անօրինական կլիներ, չէր կարողանա Չուրկինը ի պատասխան այն հարցադրման, որ ՌԴ-ն ավելացրել է զինվորների թիվը, Անվտանգության խորհրդում հայտարարել, որ ՌԴ-ն, ըստ նշված համաձայնագրի մինչև 25 հազար զինվոր տեղակայելու իրավունք ունի:

Ես չեմ ասում` ռազմական ներխուժումը և անեքսիան ճիշտ է, ես կողմ եմ ռեֆերենդումին, որի արդյունքներին անհամբեր սպասում եմ: Առաջին հերթին, իհարկե, հետաքրքրում է, թե ինչպիսին է լինելու հարցադրումը:

Իրավական հիմքերը այդքան հիմնավոր չեն, դրա համար էլ Պուտինը վստահ հրամանը չի տալիս, ինչպես Վրաստանի դեպքում կատարվեց:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ թվում է, որ եթե Ուկաինայի ռուսներն ու ուկրաինացիները իրար ատեին, արդեն իրար կերել էին ու սաղ լրատվամիջոցներով ռուսները վայնասուն էին դրել ցեղասպանության մասին…


Դե իրար ուտելուն բանը դեռ չի հասել, բայց որ իրար տանել չեն կարում, էտ հաստատ: Ռուսները միշտ ուկրաինացիները աչքն են կոխում են փաստը, որ երկրորդ համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ ամենասրիկա պոլիցայները ու համակենտրոնացման ճամբարների վերակացուները արևմտյան ուկրաինացիներն էին - բենդերովցիները (խորվաթների ու ռումինների հետ միասին), ուկրաինացիներն էլ ռուսներին հիշացնում են 32-33 թվականների голодомор-ը, ու 4 միլիոն սովից կոտորվածները: Ու երկուսն էլ ճիշտ են: 

Ամեն դեպքում, իմ սիմպատիան բնականաբար ուկրաինացիների կողմն ա, բայց, (1) աչքիս դրանց ընդդիմության մեջ էլ դուռակներն ու նացիոնալիստները իրոք չափից շատ են - թե ու՞ր էին վռազում ռուսերեն լեզվի ստատուսը փոխելու հարցում, է՞տ էր իրանց երկրի միակ ու առաջնային պրոբլեմը; (2) Ուկրաինան, Մեֆի սիրելի լեզվով ասած non-viable country ա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Երեկվա ՄԱԿի անվտանգության խորհրդի նիստի ձայնագրությունը կարող եք դիտել http://webtv.un.org/watch/ukraine-se...3288592741001/ ։
Ճիշտ ա դեմոկրատիան վատ բան ա ստիպված պիտի Չադի ու Նիգերիայի կարծիքն էլ լսեք ռուսների Ղրիմ մտնելու թեմայով։  :LOL: 
Ամենախնդալու մոմենտը 1:47:00 րոպեին ա, որ անգլիացին կոնկրետ հարց ա տալիս Չուրկինին, համաձայն են որ վաղվանից ԵԱՀԿի դիտորդներ մտնեն Ղրիմ, մի հատ ուղղակի նայեք թե ինչ մի խառնվել ա խառնվում, սաղ պապկեքը հերթով բացում փակում ա, թղթերը հանում–դնում ա։  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե իրար ուտելուն բանը դեռ չի հասել, բայց որ իրար տանել չեն կարում, էտ հաստատ: Ռուսները միշտ ուկրաինացիները աչքն են կոխում են փաստը, որ երկրորդ համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ ամենասրիկա պոլիցայները ու համակենտրոնացման ճամբարների վերակացուները արևմտյան ուկրաինացիներն էին - բենդերովցիները (խորվաթների ու ռումինների հետ միասին), ուկրաինացիներն էլ ռուսներին հիշացնում են 32-33 թվականների голодомор-ը, ու 4 միլիոն սովից կոտորվածները: Ու երկուսն էլ ճիշտ են: 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, իմ սիմպատիան բնականաբար ուկրաինացիների կողմն ա, բայց, (1) աչքիս դրանց ընդդիմության մեջ էլ դուռակներն ու նացիոնալիստները իրոք չափից շատ են - թե ու՞ր էին վռազում ռուսերեն լեզվի ստատուսը փոխելու հարցում, է՞տ էր իրանց երկրի միակ ու առաջնային պրոբլեմը; (2) Ուկրաինան, Մեֆի սիրելի լեզվով ասած non-viable country ա:


Է՜ ապեր, եթե սաղ իրար հիշացնեն իրար անցյալը, ուրեմն իրար որպես հարևան էլ չեն հանդուրժի ու պիտի իրար մինչև վերջ սատկացնեն… (1) -ի հետ համաձայն եմ, (2) –ի հարցում հիշում եմ Հայաստանն ու լռում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե իրար ուտելուն բանը դեռ չի հասել, բայց որ իրար տանել չեն կարում, էտ հաստատ: Ռուսները միշտ ուկրաինացիները աչքն են կոխում են փաստը, որ երկրորդ համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ ամենասրիկա պոլիցայները ու համակենտրոնացման ճամբարների վերակացուները արևմտյան ուկրաինացիներն էին - բենդերովցիները (խորվաթների ու ռումինների հետ միասին), ուկրաինացիներն էլ ռուսներին հիշացնում են 32-33 թվականների голодомор-ը, ու 4 միլիոն սովից կոտորվածները: Ու երկուսն էլ ճիշտ են: 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, իմ սիմպատիան բնականաբար ուկրաինացիների կողմն ա, բայց, (1) աչքիս դրանց ընդդիմության մեջ էլ դուռակներն ու նացիոնալիստները իրոք չափից շատ են - թե ու՞ր էին վռազում ռուսերեն լեզվի ստատուսը փոխելու հարցում, է՞տ էր իրանց երկրի միակ ու առաջնային պրոբլեմը; (2) Ուկրաինան, Մեֆի սիրելի լեզվով ասած non-viable country ա:


իմ սիմպատիան էլ ա ուկրաինացիքի կողմը, բայց էս սաղի պատճառը մենակ ռուսների տականքությունը չի… ուկրաինացիքի շովինիզմը՝ ռադիկալությունը իրա դերն ունի ու ոչ միայն լեզվի մասին օրենքում… դեբիլ Յանուկովիչը եթե ժամանակին հրաժարական տար առանց սպանդի ու ընտրություններ նշանակեր ու ինքն էլ առաջադրվեր, բանը դրան չէր հասնի… ամեն սպանված մարդու հետ իմ աչքի առաջ Մայդանը ռադիկալացավ… ես կարծում եմ որ եթե ընդունեին պայմանները (հետդարձ դեպի 2004-ի սահմանադրություն, նոր ընտրություններ և այլն) հնարավոր էր ռուսնենրի միջամտության բացառումը… ռուսներն իհարկե էլի ճնշումներ կգործադրեին որտև էս պայմանավորվածությունն էլ իրանց սրտովը չէր էնքան, բայց բանը սրան չէր հասնի…

ռուսների ներխուժման պատճառներն ու պատրվակները, ձևը արդարացումներն ու տեխնոլոգիան ճիշտ մերինի նման ա որ մտանք Ղարաբաղ. մի տարբերությամբ՝ մերը ճիշտ էր… սրանցը ֆոնի ա… կեղծ… 

չեմ կարծում՝ հույսով եմ իրար չեն մորթի… պատերազմը ոչ մեկին ձեռ չի տա, բայց կարող ա ռուսներին մի բան տան, պտի տան ոնց որ… ռուսների վրա ճնշում բանեցնելը բարդ ա մի քիչ… 

(1) ուրաինայի ընդդիմությունն էդքան բան չի արել, արել ա Մայդանի ժողովուրդը… հիշենք որ Կլիչկոն ու Յացենյուկը համաձայն էին պայմաններին, բայց Մայդանը բդրանց բու արեց… Մայդանը չընդունեց պայմանները…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Է՜ ապեր, եթե սաղ իրար հիշացնեն իրար անցյալը, ուրեմն իրար որպես հարևան էլ չեն հանդուրժի ու պիտի իրար մինչև վերջ սատկացնեն… (1) -ի հետ համաձայն եմ, (2) *–ի հարցում հիշում եմ Հայաստանն ու լռում…*


Բռատ, մեր ԿոպՏոռգի պահեստը մի կողմ թողնենք: Մենք արդեն վաղուց երկիր չենք, որ մեր viability-ն քննարկման առարկա լինի: Իսկ այ Ուկրաինան իրան դրել ա մեծ ու հարուս եվրոպական երկրի տեղ: Բայց որ խորանում ես, լուրջ ներքին էթնիկ ու կրոնական խնդիրներ ունի, ահավոր թույլ ինստիտուցիոնալ մակարդակ (նույնիսկ Հայաստանի համեմատ), խայտառակ կոռուպցիա: Նաև չմոռանանք, որ ինչքան էլ ուկրաինացիները քամակները ճղեն ու մեզանից բեթար պատմական էքսկուրսներ կատարեն հետ դեպի քարահունջ, ուկրաինական փղերը, կայսրությունները, ատամաններն ու կազակները, Ուկրաինան արհեստականորեն ստեղծված պետական միավորում ա մի տարածքի վրա, որը պայմանականորեն անվանում են Ուկրաինա, ու որը պատմության ընթացքում երբեք միավորված կազմավորում չի եղել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> (1) ուրաինայի ընդդիմությունն էդքան բան չի արել, արել ա Մայդանի ժողովուրդը… հիշենք որ Կլիչկոն ու Յացենյուկը համաձայն էին պայմաններին, բայց Մայդանը բդրանց բու արեց… Մայդանը չընդունեց պայմանները…


Մեֆ, դու փաստորեն հավատում ես, որ Մայդանը ինքը իրանով անկախ որոշումներ էր ընդունում ու օրակարգ էր թելադրում: Don't be silly, ապեր: Էն որ իրանց ընդդիմությունը Մայդանին դեմ տվեց, թե իբր ինքը բանից բեխաբար ա, Մայդանն ա սաղ որոշում, էտ դեռ չի նաշանակում, որ դա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ա: Մեկ էլ մեր ընդդիմությունը կարա տենց բան ասի, յանիմ իրանք իրանցից եկած ամեն ինչն անում են, բայց ժողովուրդը դուռակ ա, դուրս չի գալիս ու Մայդանի պես չի պայքարում: Ֆուֆլո, խաբեություն, ինֆանտիլություն ա էտ, ապեր: Մարդ պիտի moron ու retarded լինի, որ հավատա լայն զանգվածների բարձր քաղաքական գիտակցությանը, կազմակերպվածությանը ու քաղաքական պրոցեսներ թելադրելու ունակությանը: Չանձնավորես, ասածս կոնկրետ քեզ չի վերաբերվում: 

Ապեր, Մայդանը կազմակարպված միջոցառում էր ու շարունակում ա մնալ կազմակերպված միջոցառում: Որոշ էլեմենտներ կարող ա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ վերահսկողությունից դուրս են գալիս, բայց պրոցեսը ծերից ծեր կազմակերպված ա ու ուղղորդվում ա: Քիչ ամերիկյան նորություններ նայի, այնպես ինչպես մենք պիտի քիչ ռուսական նորություններ նայենք: Բռատ, ուկրաինական ընդդիմության ամեն լիդերի հետևից մի քսան հոգի ամերիկացի ու եվրոպացի խորհրդատու կա, որոնք ընդդիմության ներկայացնում են որպես կոմպրոմիսի պատրաստ ու համագործակցող-երկխոսող բարի փերիներ, էն դեպքում երբ տակից Մայդանին տանում են էն ուղղությամբ, որ ուղղությամբ որ Մայդանը պետք ա տարվի: Իսկ դու ուկրաինացի ժողովրդին դրել ես հավաքական Բիսմարկի ու Էնշտեյնի տեղը:

----------

Գալաթեա (05.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (05.03.2014), Վիշապ (06.03.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, մայդանն իհարկե կազմակերպված գործողություն էր, բայց կային դրվագներ, որոնցում ժողովուրդը հենց ինքնաբուխ մերժում էր ընդդիմության որոշումները ու ընդդիմությունը ստիպված փոխում էր քաղաքականությունը, մարտավարությունը: 

Ու սա իրականում ոչ մեկդ չի կարող հերքել, հետևաբար գլուխ մի հարթուկի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Տրիբուն ձյա, մայդանն իհարկե կազմակերպված գործողություն էր, բայց կային դրվագներ, որոնցում ժողովուրդը հենց ինքնաբուխ մերժում էր ընդդիմության որոշումները ու ընդդիմությունը ստիպված փոխում էր քաղաքականությունը, մարտավարությունը: 
> 
> Ու սա իրականում ոչ մեկդ չի կարող հերքել, հետևաբար գլուխ մի հարթուկի:


Տրիբունը գլուխ չի հարթուկում, ՀԱԿ-ն ա հարթուկում: 
ՀԱԿ-ի դեմագոգներն են, որ 6 տարի ա հետ են պահում ժողովրդին որևիցե սեփական նախաձեռնություն ցուցաբերելուց՝՝ իրանց թսան որոշումներով ու սահմանադրական հեքիաթային ճանապարհով, որը դեպի ոչմիտեղ ա տանում: 
ժողովուրդը քիչ ա գալիս, մեր մեղքն ա, շատ ա գալիս, մեր մեղքն ա, Լևոնն ասում ա ՄՄ-ն անխուսափելի ա մենք ենք մեղավոր, որ բավականաչափ հարմար չենք պպզել: Էս ընթացքում մի հատ մարդավարի, փոփոխություն կամ փոփոխության հույս ներշնչող գործողություն արած չկան: 
Մի տեսակ զարմանալի չի՞, որ մինչ այժմ ինչ մազ պոկվել ա էդ գրողի տարած շներից, ՀԱԿ-ը ոչ մի կապ չի ունեցել դրա հետ: 

Հերիք ա ամեն ինչ ժողովրդի վրա գցեք: Մարդկանց դուխը ոսկոր առ ոսկոր ջարդեցին, հանրահավաքիկից հանրահավաքիկ, հիմա էլ դրած նույն ելույթներն են կարդում, օդեսկի միջին աշխատողի մակարդակի spin արած տեքստերով: 

Ու եթե հերթական կուսակցական ոճի թեմփլեյթ պատասխանն ես գրելու՝ ավելի լավ ա ընդհանրապես բան չասես, Արտ, ներվեր չկա:

----------

Վիշապ (06.03.2014), Տրիբուն (06.03.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Տրիբունը գլուխ չի հարթուկում, ՀԱԿ-ն ա հարթուկում: 
> ՀԱԿ-ի դեմագոգներն են, որ 6 տարի ա հետ են պահում ժողովրդին որևիցե սեփական նախաձեռնություն ցուցաբերելուց՝՝ իրանց թսան որոշումներով ու սահմանադրական հեքիաթային ճանապարհով, որը դեպի ոչմիտեղ ա տանում: 
> ժողովուրդը քիչ ա գալիս, մեր մեղքն ա, շատ ա գալիս, մեր մեղքն ա, Լևոնն ասում ա ՄՄ-ն անխուսափելի ա մենք ենք մեղավոր, որ բավականաչափ հարմար չենք պպզել: Էս ընթացքում մի հատ մարդավարի, փոփոխություն կամ փոփոխության հույս գործողություն արած չկան: 
> Մի տեսակ զարմանալի չի՞, որ մինչ այժմ ինչ մազ պոկվել ա էդ գրողի տարած շներից, ՀԱԿ-ը ոչ մի կապ չի ունեցել դրա հետ: 
> 
> Հերիք ա ամեն ինչ ժողովրդի վրա գցեք: Մարդկանց դուխը ոսկոր առ ոսկոր ջարդեցին, հանրահավաքիկից հանրահավաքիկ, հիմա էլ դրած նույն ելույթներն են կարդում, օդեսկի միջին աշխատողի մակարդդակի spin արած տեքստերով: 
> 
> Ու եթե հերթական կուսակցական ոճի թեմփլեյթ պատասխանն ես գրելու՝ ավելի լավ ա ընդհանրապես բան չասես, Արտ, ներվեր չկա:


Լիլ ջան, եթե չէիր ուզում որ արձագանքեմ, չգրեիր, չեմ հասկանում իմաստը:
Իսկ պատասխանելու եմ: Նախ ոչ մեկը ամեն ինչը ժողովրդի վրա չի գցել: Նախ ոչ մեկը ստեղ չի հերքել ընդդիմության դերը: 

Բայց ստեղ նաև ոչ մեկը չի կարող հերքել նաև ժողովրդի գործոնի դերը, ընդ որում տարբեր առումներով: խոսում եք մի իրողության մասին, որում մասնակից կողմերից մեկն ա հենց ժողովուրդը, բայց պարզվում ա իրենից բան կախված չի՞:

Ուկրաինայում ժողովուրդը հրաշալի ինքնադրսևորման նմուշներ ա ցուցաբերել: Բայց իհարկե հիմնականում ընդդիմությունն ա կազմակերպել, դա ես չէի հերքել: Դուք էլ մի հերքեք ժողովրդի դերը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու փաստորեն հավատում ես, որ Մայդանը ինքը իրանով անկախ որոշումներ էր ընդունում ու օրակարգ էր թելադրում: Don't be silly, ապեր: Էն որ իրանց ընդդիմությունը Մայդանին դեմ տվեց, թե իբր ինքը բանից բեխաբար ա, Մայդանն ա սաղ որոշում, էտ դեռ չի նաշանակում, որ դա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ա: Մեկ էլ մեր ընդդիմությունը կարա տենց բան ասի, յանիմ իրանք իրանցից եկած ամեն ինչն անում են, բայց ժողովուրդը դուռակ ա, դուրս չի գալիս ու Մայդանի պես չի պայքարում: Ֆուֆլո, խաբեություն, ինֆանտիլություն ա էտ, ապեր: Մարդ պիտի moron ու retarded լինի, որ հավատա լայն զանգվածների բարձր քաղաքական գիտակցությանը, կազմակերպվածությանը ու քաղաքական պրոցեսներ թելադրելու ունակությանը: Չանձնավորես, ասածս կոնկրետ քեզ չի վերաբերվում: 
> 
> Ապեր, Մայդանը կազմակարպված միջոցառում էր ու շարունակում ա մնալ կազմակերպված միջոցառում: Որոշ էլեմենտներ կարող ա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ վերահսկողությունից դուրս են գալիս, բայց պրոցեսը ծերից ծեր կազմակերպված ա ու ուղղորդվում ա: Քիչ ամերիկյան նորություններ նայի, այնպես ինչպես մենք պիտի քիչ ռուսական նորություններ նայենք: Բռատ, *ուկրաինական ընդդիմության ամեն լիդերի հետևից մի քսան հոգի ամերիկացի ու եվրոպացի խորհրդատու կա,* որոնք ընդդիմության ներկայացնում են որպես կոմպրոմիսի պատրաստ ու համագործակցող-երկխոսող բարի փերիներ, էն դեպքում երբ տակից Մայդանին տանում են էն ուղղությամբ, որ ուղղությամբ որ Մայդանը պետք ա տարվի: Իսկ դու ուկրաինացի ժողովրդին դրել ես հավաքական Բիսմարկի ու Էնշտեյնի տեղը:


Տրիբուն ջան… ժողովուրդը, էս դեպքում Մայդանն ա օրակարգ թելադրում, այո ճիշտ ես կարդում… ժողովուրդը, հասարակությունը ու տվյալ դեպքում Մայդանն ա օրակարգ որոշում… էս ասելով չի նշանակում որ Մայդանը, կամ ժողովուրդը նստած օրակարգ ա մշակում, չէ… բայց իրանք են մարմնավորում ժամանակի ու իրադրության տրամադրությունները… էսի ոչ թե մանակ էսօր ա, էսի սենց ա եղել մարդկության պատմության ամբողջ ընթացքում… դրա համար էլ տարբեր տեղեր տարբեր օրակարգեր են… չկա ժողովուրդ չկա օրակարգ… քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս որ ժողովուրդը մի հատ դարման ա, դեբիլների հավաքածու որոնց քաղգործիչներն ու իշխանությունները մանիպուլյացնում են ոնց ուզեն… իրականում, ըստ քեզ, դուրս ա գալիս որ ժողովուրդը բացարձակապես իմպոտենտ զանգված ա… ես չեմ կարա դրա հետ համաձայնվեմ, որտև պատմությունը ուրիշ բան ա ցույց տալիս… երկիրը կազմված ա ժողովրդից, եթե տեղյակ չես… մի բան որ ժողովուրդը չուզեցավ, չի լինելու… 

Մայդանը օրակարգ չի "գրոել" կամ "գրում"… իրանք react են անում էն առաջարկներին ու օրակարգերին որոնք իրան առաջարկվում ա… ընդունում եմ կամ չեմ ընդունում… որոշ "էլէմենտները" շատ քիչ են օրակարգ թելադրելու համար… ոչ մի բան ծերից ծեր կազմակերպված չի եղել, էսի conspiracy theory ա որը հատուկ ա էն հասարակություններին որոնք բացարձակապես չեն վստահում ու հավատում իրենց իշխանություններին… էսի կանոն ա, կարաս չկասկածես… կարող ա ուկրաինացիների լիդերների հետևը "խորհրդատու կա" բայց վերագրել սա լրիվ արևմուտքին shows Putins propaganda at work… էդ էն ա ինչ որ Պուտինն ա ասում… ոնց հասկացա տեղ ա հասել… 

որևէ մեկը չի կարա թերագնահատի ժողվրդի՝ հասարակության դերը… էտի քաղաքականության ձախողումն ա… 

ոչ մի ժողովուրդ էլ հավաքական Բիսմարկ կամ Էյնշտեյն չի, բայց Բիսմարկներն ու Էյնշտեյնները հենց էդ ժողովրդի մեջից են դուրս գալիս… ժողովուրդը անհարտտերից ա կազմված ու քանակը ստեղ որակ ա տալիս…

----------

Chuk (05.03.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լիլ ջան, եթե չէիր ուզում որ արձագանքեմ, չգրեիր, չեմ հասկանում իմաստը:
> Իսկ պատասխանելու եմ: Նախ ոչ մեկը ամեն ինչը ժողովրդի վրա չի գցել: Նախ ոչ մեկը ստեղ չի հերքել ընդդիմության դերը: 
> 
> Բայց ստեղ նաև ոչ մեկը չի կարող հերքել նաև ժողովրդի գործոնի դերը, ընդ որում տարբեր առումներով: խոսում եք մի իրողության մասին, որում մասնակից կողմերից մեկն ա հենց ժողովուրդը, բայց պարզվում ա իրենից բան կախված չի՞:
> 
> Ուկրաինայում ժողովուրդը հրաշալի ինքնադրսևորման նմուշներ ա ցուցաբերել: Բայց իհարկե հիմնականում ընդդիմությունն ա կազմակերպել, դա ես չէի հերքել: Դուք էլ մի հերքեք ժողովրդի դերը:


Արտ, մի բան կարամ ասեմ հաստատ… "էս խեղճ ժողովրդին էս ինչ օրն են գցում" ու սաղ պրոբլեմները ընդդիմության վրա բարդելուց ավելի վատ insult՝ վիրավորանք չկա… էդ նծանակում ա որ սպասելիք չունես էդ ժողովրդից ու համարում ես որ էդ ազգն իմպոտենտ ա, անզոր ա, դեբիլ ա, հավայի խոտ…

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, մի բան կարամ ասեմ հաստատ… "էս խեղճ ժողովրդին էս ինչ օրն են գցում" ու սաղ պրոբլեմները ընդդիմության վրա բարդելուց ավելի վատ insult՝ վիրավորանք չկա… էդ նծանակում ա որ սպասելիք չունես էդ ժողովրդից ու համարում ես որ էդ ազգն իմպոտենտ ա, անզոր ա, դեբիլ ա, հավայի խոտ…


Մեֆ, կարծում եմ խնդիրը սենց ա: Քանի որ ասենք ես ՀԱԿ-ին պաշտպանող եմ, իմ ցանկացած խոսք ընթերցվում ա որպես «սաղ ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր»: ՈՒ քանի որ ասենք Տրիբունը էս պահին ՀԱԿ քրֆող ա, իրա ցանկացած խոսք ընթերցվում ա «սաղ ընդդիմությունն ա մեղավոր»:

Իրականում ես երբեք չեմ կարող սաղ ժողովրդի վրա գցել ու ընդդիմությանը արդարացնել, վերջինիս մեղքը լավ էլ գիտակցում եմ, վստահ եմ, որ Տրիբունն էլ լավ հասկանում ա, որ շատ տեղերում ժողովրդի ներգրավվածության աստիճանից ու ռեակցիաներից ա շատ բան կախված:

Ուղղակի մենք դեռ չենք սովորում, մի տեսակ, նենց արտահայտվել, որ մեր խոսքը ծայրահեղ դիրքերից չհնչի կամ չընկալվի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կարծում եմ խնդիրը սենց ա: Քանի որ ասենք ես ՀԱԿ-ին պաշտպանող եմ, իմ ցանկացած խոսք ընթերցվում ա որպես «սաղ ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր»: ՈՒ քանի որ ասենք Տրիբունը էս պահին ՀԱԿ քրֆող ա, իրա ցանկացած խոսք ընթերցվում ա «սաղ ընդդիմությունն ա մեղավոր»:
> 
> Իրականում ես երբեք չեմ կարող սաղ ժողովրդի վրա գցել ու ընդդիմությանը արդարացնել, վերջինիս մեղքը լավ էլ գիտակցում եմ, վստահ եմ, որ Տրիբունն էլ լավ հասկանում ա, որ շատ տեղերում ժողովրդի ներգրավվածության աստիճանից ու ռեակցիաներից ա շատ բան կախված:
> 
> Ուղղակի մենք դեռ չենք սովորում, մի տեսակ, նենց արտահայտվել, որ մեր խոսքը ծայրահեղ դիրքերից չհնչի կամ չընկալվի:


հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում Չուկ ջան… իմ տպավորությունն էն ա որ "մենք" հասարակության դերը լավ չենք պատկերացնում պետականաշինության ու երկրի մեջ… ինչի՞ համար ա ժողովուրդը…

----------

Chuk (06.03.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ոչ մի ժողովուրդ էլ հավաքական Բիսմարկ կամ Էյնշտեյն չի, բայց Բիսմարկներն ու Էյնշտեյնները հենց էդ ժողովրդի մեջից են դուրս գալիս…


Լավ ապեր, համոզեցիր, մենք անասուն ժողովուրդ ենք, մեր մեջից դուրս եկած իշխանությունները մեր պես սրիկա են, ընդդիմությունն էլ մեր պես պոռնիկ ա: Արի էլ մեզ հավայի հույսեր չտանք: Մնում ա նաև որոշ թոշակառուների համոզենք որ մուֆթա ելույթներ չունենան, քանի որ մեկա անհույս ենք:

----------


## Chuk

> հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում Չուկ ջան… իմ տպավորությունն էն ա որ "մենք" հասարակության դերը լավ չենք պատկերացնում պետականաշինության ու երկրի մեջ… ինչի՞ համար ա ժողովուրդը…


Եթե կարճ, որոշելու:
Եթե հասել ենք նրան, որ նորմալ ընտրություններ են լինում, ընտրություններին իր հավանությունը այս կամ այն ուժի առաջարկած ծրագրին տալով որոշելու:
Եթե էդ փուլին չենք հասել, հասարակական պրոցեսներում նույն կերպ այս կամ այն ուժի առաջարկած ծրագրին իր հավանություն տալով կամ չտալով որոշելու:

Ու իրականում հիմա տենց մի պրոցես գնում էլ ա, ասենք նույն Տրիբունը, Բագը, Գալը, ուրիշներ անհավանություն են տալիս ՀԱԿ-ի ներկայացրած ծրագրին: Ուրիշները հավանություն են տալիս: Ուղղակի կարևոր ա հասկանալ, որ հենց էդ ընդունել-չընդունելով ա ծրագիրը իրականություն դառնում կամ էլ չի իրականանում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, մայդանն իհարկե կազմակերպված գործողություն էր, բայց կային դրվագներ, որոնցում ժողովուրդը հենց ինքնաբուխ մերժում էր ընդդիմության որոշումները ու ընդդիմությունը ստիպված փոխում էր* քաղաքականությունը, մարտավարությունը*: 
> 
> Ու սա իրականում ոչ մեկդ չի կարող հերքել, հետևաբար գլուխ մի հարթուկի:


Ռազմավարությունը մոռացել ես նշես, ապեր ...

----------

Ձայնալար (06.03.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Ռազմավարությունը մոռացել ես նշես, ապեր ...


Քեզ շատ եմ հարգում, չէի կարող քեզ զրկել այս ուղղումդ մտցնելու հոգեկան բավարարություն, ախպե՜րս  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ ապեր, համոզեցիր, մենք անասուն ժողովուրդ ենք, մեր մեջից դուրս եկած իշխանությունները մեր պես սրիկա են, ընդդիմությունն էլ մեր պես պոռնիկ ա: Արի էլ մեզ հավայի հույսեր չտանք: Մնում ա նաև որոշ թոշակառուների համոզենք որ մուֆթա ելույթներ չունենան, քանի որ մեկա անհույս ենք:


դե լավ արի ասենք, էս գյոզալ ժողովրդի գլխին պոռնիկներ են նստած ու humping them օրն ի բուն… սենց լավ ա՞… 

ես քրֆում եմ մեր ժողովրդին որտև կարա ու չի անում… մի անգամ արել ենք… էլի կարանք անենք…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու իրականում հիմա տենց մի պրոցես գնում էլ ա, ասենք նույն Տրիբունը, Բագը, Գալը, ուրիշներ անհավանություն են տալիս ՀԱԿ-ի ներկայացրած ծրագրին: Ուրիշները հավանություն են տալիս: Ուղղակի կարևոր ա հասկանալ, որ հենց էդ ընդունել-չընդունելով ա ծրագիրը իրականություն դառնում կամ էլ չի իրականանում:


Ապեր, եթե կարճ ու շատ ակտուալ լեզվով՝ ռուսերենով, արտահայտվենք, ՀԱԿ-ը կարա իրա բոլոր ծրագրերը վերցնի ու սիկտիրը քաշի գրողի ծոցը, նախույ: Մինչև կոկորդներս կուշտ ենք դրանց ծրագրերից, ռազմավարությունից, մարտավարությունից, տրնգիից, երկխոսություններից, համագործակցություններից, կուսակցությունից, ելույթներից, մեզ վստահեքներից, շախմատից, ցունգ-ցվանգից, գեոպոլիծիկայից ու մնացած բաներից: Ես քեզ կոնկրետ ասում եմ, ես չեմ պատրաստվում դրանց որևէ բանին վստահել, ու հավատա, իմ նման մի 2 միլիոն տակի մնացած ժողովուրդն էլ չի պատրաստվում: Իրանք դրա իրավունքը չեն վաստակել: Ընդհակառակը, մի բան էլ իրենց նախկինում տված իրավունքը քամուն են տվել:

----------

Գալաթեա (06.03.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե կարճ, որոշելու:
> Եթե հասել ենք նրան, որ նորմալ ընտրություններ են լինում, ընտրություններին իր հավանությունը այս կամ այն ուժի առաջարկած ծրագրին տալով որոշելու:
> Եթե էդ փուլին չենք հասել, հասարակական պրոցեսներում նույն կերպ այս կամ այն ուժի առաջարկած ծրագրին իր հավանություն տալով կամ չտալով որոշելու:
> 
> Ու իրականում հիմա տենց մի պրոցես գնում էլ ա, ասենք նույն Տրիբունը, Բագը, Գալը, ուրիշներ անհավանություն են տալիս ՀԱԿ-ի ներկայացրած ծրագրին: Ուրիշները հավանություն են տալիս: Ուղղակի կարևոր ա հասկանալ, որ հենց էդ ընդունել-չընդունելով ա ծրագիրը իրականություն դառնում կամ էլ չի իրականանում:


ես սենց եմ ասում… ջուրը լողալու անհրաժեշտ պայման ա… ժողովուրդը ծրագիր իրականացնելու, աշխատացնելու, երկիր կառուցելու անհրաժեշտ պայման ա… ժողովուրդը պատրաստի երկրում ապրելու համար չի…

----------

Chuk (06.03.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ես սենց եմ ասում… ջուրը լողալու անհրաժեշտ պայման ա… ժողովուրդը ծրագիր իրականացնելու, աշխատացնելու, երկիր կառուցելու անհրաժեշտ պայման ա… ժողովուրդը պատրաստի երկրում ապրելու համար չի…


Էս նոր հայտնագործեցի՞ր  :LOL:  Ինչքա՞ն ես մտածել սրա մասին, բռատ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, եթե կարճ ու շատ ակտուալ լեզվով՝ ռուսերենով, արտահայտվենք, ՀԱԿ-ը կարա իրա բոլոր ծրագրերը վերցնի ու սիկտիրը քաշի գրողի ծոցը, նախույ: Մինչև կոկորդներս կուշտ ենք դրանց ծրագրերից, ռազմավարությունից, մարտավարությունից, տրնգիից, երկխոսություններից, համագործակցություններից, կուսակցությունից, ելույթներից, մեզ վստահեքներից, շախմատից, ցունգ-ցվանգից, գեոպոլիծիկայից ու մնացած բաներից: Ես քեզ կոնկրետ ասում եմ, ես չեմ պատրաստվում դրանց որևէ բանին վստահել, ու հավատա, իմ նման մի 2 միլիոն տակի մնացած ժողովուրդն էլ չի պատրաստվում: Իրանք դրա իրավունքը չեն վաստակել: Ընդհակառակը, մի բան էլ իրենց նախկինում տված իրավունքը քամուն են տվել:


Ես էլ քեզ եմ սիրում, ախպերս  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (06.03.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս նոր հայտնագործեցի՞ր  Ինչքա՞ն ես մտածել սրա մասին, բռատ:


սենց որ շարունակեք, կարող ա երկրի կլորությունն էլ հայտնագործություն թվա… էդ էլ կգրեմ…

----------

Chuk (06.03.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

թարգեք էս գեյսկի բաները… սիրում եմ, չեմ սիրում… ձեր ռամաշկեքն առեք գնացեք ստից… ես լուրջ բաներ եմ քննարկում…

----------

Chuk (06.03.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> սենց որ շարունակեք, կարող ա երկրի կլորությունն էլ հայտնագործություն թվա… էդ էլ կգրեմ…


Մեֆ, Մոլլա Նասրեդինի էն հայտնի առակը գիտես երևի: Էն որ ուզում ա իրա էշը վրեն էժան նստի ու սկսում ա սովորացնել քիչ ուտելուն: Մանրից օրական ուտելիքը կրճատում ա, կրճատում ա, էս էշը դեռ վիզ դրած աշխատում ա: Վերջը մի օր էլ սատկում ա: Էս մոլլան ասում ա, քիչ էր մնացել որ լրիվ սոված աշխատելուն սովորեր, էն էլ սատկեց: 

Հիմա, ապեր, էս մեր ժողովրդի վիճակն ա: Վեց տարի տանում բերում են, քնացնում արթանացնում են, վերջում էլ, հենց ժողովուրդը արդեն հալից ընգած էլ տեղից չի շարժվում, ասում են քիչ մնաց հեղափոխություն անեինք, էն էլ ժողովուրդը մեզ չի աջակցում:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.03.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Երեխուս 15-ամյակի առթիվ կգնանք ես, ինքը, Սասը օպերայի բակ, ՀԱԿ-ի միտինգին:
Զուրաբյանը, ձեռափայտին հենված, պապիից մնացած մանուսկրիպտները կկարդա, մենք հայ գիդի օրեր կանչելով կփորձենք Կետիկին համոզել հաշվի՝ քանի հոգի կա հավաքված, մի քանիսը դողդոջուն ձայնով կկանչեն Սերժիկ հեռացիր, Զուրաբյանը կհայտարարի, որ հաջորդ միտինգը երեխուս 20-ամյակին ա լինելու, ես էլ Ավետիսին կխփեմ թևիս տակ ու իմ ճուտի հետ միասին կտանեմ Վեստ՝ պիվա խմացնելու:

----------

Տրիբուն (06.03.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Երեխուս 15-ամյակի առթիվ կգնանք ես, ինքը, Սասը օպերայի բակ, ՀԱԿ-ի միտինգին:
> Զուրաբյանը, ձեռափայտին հենված, պապիից մնացած մանուսկրիպտները կկարդա, մենք հայ գիդի օրեր կանչելով կփորձենք Կետիկին համոզել հաշվի՝ քանի հոգի կա հավաքված, մի քանիսը դողդոջուն ձայնով կկանչեն Սերժիկ հեռացիր, Զուրաբյանը կհայտարարի, որ հաջորդ միտինգը երեխուս 20-ամյակին ա լինելու, ես էլ Ավետիսին կխփեմ թևիս տակ ու իմ ճուտի հետ միասին կտանեմ Վեստ՝ պիվա խմացնելու:


Հա, մոռացա ասեմ. եթե մինչև էդ սաղ մնացած լինենք: Ասենք՝ white slavery-ի չծախեն մեզ ազգովի՝ պետական պարտքերի դիմաց:

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա, ապեր, էս մեր ժողովրդի վիճակն ա: Վեց տարի տանում բերում են, քնացնում արթանացնում են, վերջում էլ, հենց ժողովուրդը արդեն հալից ընգած էլ տեղից չի շարժվում, ասում են քիչ մնաց հեղափոխություն անեինք, էն էլ ժողովուրդը մեզ չի աջակցում:


Տրիբուն ձյա, արի մի ճշտում անենք: Վերջին շրջանում ժողովրդի հասցեին նման մեղադրանքներ չեն եղել: Ավելին, եղել են գովասանքներ:
Ու մեկը ես կարծում եմ, որ հիմա մենք եքա շանս ունենք:

Իրականում ասելիք շատ կա՝ ժողովրդին տանել-բերելու առումով, բայց մեկը ես չեմ ուզում էդ հարցին անդրադառնամ, որտև էս պահին ավելի կարևոր ա առաջ գնալ: Ընկեր, սաղ լավ ա լինելու: Դու կարաս հանգիստ ՀԱԿ-ին ուղարկես գրողի ծոցը, քո ընտրությունն ու իրավունքն ա, բայց իմ նման լիքը մարդիկ չեն ուղարկելու ու վիզ ենք դնելու՝ լիահույս, որ ինչ-որ դրական արդյունքի հասնելու դեպքում գրողի ծոց ուղարկողներն էլ մեզ կմիանան:

----------


## Chuk

> ես էլ Ավետիսին կխփեմ թևիս տակ ու իմ ճուտի հետ միասին կտանեմ Վեստ՝ պիվա խմացնելու:


Ես էլ եմ գալիս  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, Մոլլա Նասրեդինի էն հայտնի առակը գիտես երևի: Էն որ ուզում ա իրա էշը վրեն էժան նստի ու սկսում ա սովորացնել քիչ ուտելուն: Մանրից օրական ուտելիքը կրճատում ա, կրճատում ա, էս էշը դեռ վիզ դրած աշխատում ա: Վերջը մի օր էլ սատկում ա: Էս մոլլան ասում ա, քիչ էր մնացել որ լրիվ սոված աշխատելուն սովորեր, էն էլ սատկեց: 
> 
> Հիմա, ապեր, էս մեր ժողովրդի վիճակն ա: Վեց տարի տանում բերում են, քնացնում արթանացնում են, վերջում էլ, հենց ժողովուրդը արդեն հալից ընգած էլ տեղից չի շարժվում, ասում են քիչ մնաց հեղափոխություն անեինք, էն էլ ժողովուրդը մեզ չի աջակցում:


so փաստորեն էս առակի մեջ ժողովուրդը էշն ա՞…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, արի մի ճշտում անենք: Վերջին շրջանում ժողովրդի հասցեին նման մեղադրանքներ չեն եղել: Ավելին, եղել են գովասանքներ:
> Ու մեկը ես կարծում եմ, որ հիմա մենք եքա շանս ունենք:


Շնորհակալություն ապեր, մենք՝ ժողովուրդս, շատ շոյված ենք: Մեզ գովացել են  :Love:

----------


## Chuk

> Շնորհակալություն ապեր, մենք՝ ժողովուրդս, շատ շոյված ենք: Մեզ գովացել են


Ճշտում. քեզ չէ, այլ տարբեր ոլորտներում պայքարողներին  :Tongue:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես էլ եմ գալիս


Չէ, դու Զուրաբյանենց հետ կգնաս Կառլոֆ  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, դու Զուրաբյանենց հետ կգնաս Կառլոֆ


Ես մենակ լավ ու ինձ հարազատ մարդկանց հետ եմ Կառլոֆ գնում  :Tongue:

----------

Գալաթեա (06.03.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շնորհակալություն ապեր, մենք՝ ժողովուրդս, շատ շոյված ենք: Մեզ գովացել են


Ապեր, ժողովրդի մի մասը բողոքում ա որ իրանց զոռովից տանում են  ՀՀԿ-ի միտինգին ու միջոցառումներին ավտոբուսներով… մի մասն էլ բողոքում ա որ էս 6 տարի ա հավայի տանում բերում են… էս ի՞նչ սերվիզ ա Հայաստանում որ ես խաբար չեմ…

----------


## Վիշապ

Նույն հայ ժողովուրդը չորս տարի առաջ լցվել էր փողոցները բունտ էր անում։ Կարող ա՞ նույնը չէր։ Ժողովդրի մեջ, ես համզոված եմ, որ կան պոտենցիալ առաջնորդներ, որոնց կարող են լիքը լավ բան անել։ Բայց մեր նույն ժողովդրի մեջ կան լիքը ԿԳԲ–ականներ իրենց հոգեբանությամբ, մտածելակերպով, աշխարհայացքով, որոք լիքը խանգարում են նորմալ մարդկանց առաջ գնալու ու դրսևորվելու։ Էդ ԿԳԲ–ականները ամենուրեք են, թե իշխանություններում ու թե ընդդիմության մեջ։ Ուկրաինայի պարագայում ժողովդրի մոտիվացիան հստակ ա, սահմանի էն կողմում Եվրոպան ա որի դիմաց իրեն առաջարկում են Պուծինին։ Մեր պարագայում Եվրոպան հեռու ա, իսկ Սերժի դիմաց առաջարկում են լսել Լևոնի քաղաքագիտական դասախոսությունները` զուտ Լևոնի փառասիրությունը բավարարելու նպատակով, որպեսզի նա երջանիկ ծերություն անցկացնի դժբախտ ժողովդրի մեջ։ 
Չորս տարի առաջ մոտիվացիան «ծայրից ծայր կոռումպացված ավազակապետությունը քանդել էր», որի տակ կարելի էր հասկանալ, թե իբր նոր ու լավ համակարգ է կառուցվելու։ Պարզվեց որ գաղափարը «ծայրից ծայր» փուչիկ էր, որովհետև գաղափարի հետևում իրական կամք չկար, կեղծ էր։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նույն հայ ժողովուրդը չորս տարի առաջ լցվել էր փողոցները բունտ էր անում։ Կարող ա՞ նույնը չէր։ Ժողովդրի մեջ, ես համզոված եմ, որ կան պոտենցիալ առաջնորդներ, որոնց կարող են լիքը լավ բան անել։ Բայց մեր նույն ժողովդրի մեջ կան լիքը ԿԳԲ–ականներ իրենց հոգեբանությամբ, մտածելակերպով, աշխարհայացքով, որոք լիքը խանգարում են նորմալ մարդկանց առաջ գնալու ու դրսևորվելու։ *Էդ ԿԳԲ–ականները ամենուրեք են, թե իշխանություններում ու թե ընդդիմության մեջ։* Ուկրաինայի պարագայում ժողովդրի մոտիվացիան հստակ ա, սահմանի էն կողմում Եվրոպան ա որի դիմաց իրեն առաջարկում են Պուծինին։ Մեր պարագայում Եվրոպան հեռու ա, իսկ Սերժի դիմաց առաջարկում են լսել Լևոնի քաղաքագիտական դասախոսությունները` *զուտ Լևոնի փառասիրությունը բավարարելու նպատակով, որպեսզի նա երջանիկ ծերություն անցկացնի դժբախտ ժողովդրի մեջ։* 
> Չորս տարի առաջ մոտիվացիան «ծայրից ծայր կոռումպացված ավազակապետությունը քանդել էր», որի տակ կարելի էր հասկանալ, թե իբր նոր ու լավ համակարգ է կառուցվելու։ Պարզվեց որ գաղափարը «ծայրից ծայր» փուչիկ էր, որովհետև գաղափարի հետևում իրական կամք չկար, կեղծ էր։


ԿԳԲ-իշնիկները մենակ իշխանության ու ընդդիմության մեջ չեն… ընդդիմությունն ու իշխանությունն իրար հետ սաղ-սաղ մի 5% էլ չլնեն ու եթե դրանց 100% ԿԳԲ-իշնիկ էլ լինեն , մեկ ա քիչ ա… էս ԿԳԲ-իշնիկների ֆոկուսնիկությունը չի անցնում… խի՞ չեք ուզում ասել որ ռուսամետ ենք, տենց ա, հո զոռով չի… ես էլ չեմ սիրմում, բայց տենց ա ու հենց դրա համար էլ "ՄՄ-ն անդառնալի իրողմություն" ա… ստեղ ոչ մեկին պետք չի մեղադրել, անգամ իշխանությանը չենք կարա… 

Լևոնը եթե իրա փառասիրությունն ուզենար հագեցնել ինքը Մարտի մեկին կասեր գնացեք բռնության՝ 2008-ին… ավելին, նույն բանը կարար աներ 2011ճի Մարտի մեկին, բայց չարեց… 

մոտիվանցիան մինչև հիմա էլ նույնն ա, ուղղակի ս ենց մի հատ ասացվածք կա "էս էլ անեմ, չեղավ կեթամ ամերիկա, աղջիկս (քուրս, տղես, հոպարս) ընդեղ են…"

ինչ վերաբերվում ա ուկրաինային, իրանց հեղափոխությունը սկսել ա 2004-ին ու հլա շարունակվում ա…

----------


## Ambrosine

Գործընթացը ավելի է արագանում. Ղրիմում հանրաքվեն կանցկացվի մարտի 16-ին (նախկինում մայիսի 25-ից տեղափոխվել էր մարտի 30):

Итар Тасс


հ.գ. Լավրովը հայտարարում է, թե Քերրիի հետ համաձայնել են օգնել Ուկրաինային իմպլեմենտացնել փետրվարի 21-ի համաձայնագիրը, իսկ Քերրին ժխտում է դա: Հիմա այո՞, թե՞ ոչ :տհինկ

http://www.mid.ru/brp_4.nsf/newsline...257C930020CE71

http://www.state.gov/secretary/remar.../03/222993.htm

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նույն հայ ժողովուրդը չորս տարի առաջ …



Կներեք… պիտի վեց գրեի։ Վե՜ց տարի… :Sad:

----------


## Վիշապ

> … խի՞ չեք ուզում ասել որ ռուսամետ ենք, տենց ա, հո զոռով չի…


Ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունն ինքն իրեն եսիմինչամետ չի լինում, ինչ քարոզում են, էն էլ լինում ա։

----------

Տրիբուն (07.03.2014)

----------


## Vaio

Էստոնիայի արտգործնախարար Ուրմաս Պաետի և Եվրամիության արտաքին գործերով ներկայացուցիչ Քեթրին Էշտոնի գաղտնալսված հեռախոսազրույցը, որի ճշմարտությունը հետգայաում հաստատել է Էստոնիայի արտգործնախարարը:

----------


## Bruno

Էս ուկրաինացիք շատ նագլի ժողովուրդ դուրս եկան, ռուսներին էս ո՞նց են նեղում:

----------

Chuk (09.03.2014), Norton (09.03.2014), Sagittarius (10.03.2014), Աթեիստ (09.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.03.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սա Ղրիմն ա, որի բնակչության կեսից ավելին ռուսներն են: Ինձ թվում ա, որ Ռուսաստանի հետ վերամիավորման հարց են բարձրացնելու կամ անկախություն են հռչակելու:


Ռեսպուբլիկա Ղրիմ․ անկախության հռչակագիրն ընդունվեց։
Հաջորդ քայլով որպես անկախ հանրապետություն դիմելու են ՌԴ-ին՝ ընդունելու Ղրիմը ՌԴ կազմ։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> հ.գ. ասենք Կալինինգրադը Ռուսներինն ա, բայց Մերձբալթյան երկրները ի՞նչ վատ են ապրում:


Վատ են ապրում: Հատկապես Լատվիան: Լիքը լատվիացիների եմ ճանաչում, մեկը չկա գոհ լինի: Եվրոմիությունից դժգոհ են: Հա, լավ է, որ հիմա կարող են Անգլիա խոպան գնալ, բայց երկրի վիճակը դրանից չի լավանում: Ինչ արտադրություն ունեին, ստիպված փակել են որպես եվրոստանդարտներին չհամապատասխանող: Գները աճել են:

Հետաքրքրության համար կարելի է numbeo-ում համեմատել Ռիգան Կալինինգրադի հետ:
http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living...ayCurrency=USD

Ճիշտ է, Ռիգայում աշխատավարձը մեկ ու կես անգամ ավելի բարձր է, բայց
- մթերքների մեծամասնությունը նույնքան անգամ թանկ է (չնայած որոշները, հակառակը, էժան են),
- հասարակական տրանսպորտը 2 անգամ թանկ է,
- տաքսին 2 անգամ թանկ է,
- բենզինը 2 անգամ թանկ է,
- նոր մեքենա գնելը մեկ ու կես անգամ թանկ է,
- կոմունալ վարձերը 2 ու կես անգամ թանկ են,
- բջջային կապը 2 ու կես անգամ թանկ է,
- ինտերնետը 2 անգամ թանկ է,
- կինո գնալը մեկ ու կես անգամ թանկ է:

Տենց բաներ: Եթե Ռիգայի կենտրոնը արտաքնապես գերմանական քաղաքի տպավորություն է թողնում, պետք չէ ենթադրել, որ կյանքի մակարդակն էլ է նույնը:

----------


## Jarre

> Վատ են ապրում: Հատկապես Լատվիան: Լիքը լատվիացիների եմ ճանաչում, մեկը չկա գոհ լինի: Եվրոմիությունից դժգոհ են: Հա, լավ է, որ հիմա կարող են Անգլիա խոպան գնալ, բայց երկրի վիճակը դրանից չի լավանում: Ինչ արտադրություն ունեին, ստիպված փակել են որպես եվրոստանդարտներին չհամապատասխանող: Գները աճել են:
> 
> Հետաքրքրության համար կարելի է numbeo-ում համեմատել Ռիգան Կալինինգրադի հետ:
> http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living...ayCurrency=USD
> 
> Ճիշտ է, Ռիգայում աշխատավարձը մեկ ու կես անգամ ավելի բարձր է, բայց
> - մթերքների մեծամասնությունը նույնքան անգամ թանկ է (չնայած որոշները, հակառակը, էժան են),
> - հասարակական տրանսպորտը 2 անգամ թանկ է,
> - տաքսին 2 անգամ թանկ է,
> ...


Իսկ Հայաստանում էս ամեն ինչը թանկ ա, ու մեկ ա մենք ազգովի Պուտինի քաձն ենք։ Լատվիացիք գոնե կարան Եվրոպա խոպան գնան։ Իսկ մենք մենակ Ռուսաստան, որտեղ մեզ գրկաբաց ընդունում են ռուս նեոֆաշիստները։ Կեցցե՛ Ռուսաստանը և վա՜՜՜՜յ Եվրոպային և եվրոպամետ երկրներին։

ՀԳ՝ էս հեգնանքս քեզ չի ուղղված One_Way_Ticket ջան։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.03.2014), Տրիբուն (12.03.2014)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իսկ Հայաստանում էս ամեն ինչը թանկ ա, ու մեկ ա մենք ազգովի Պուտինի քաձն ենք։ Լատվիացիք գոնե կարան Եվրոպա խոպան գնան։ Իսկ մենք մենակ Ռուսաստան, որտեղ մեզ գրկաբաց ընդունում են ռուս նեոֆաշիստները։ Կեցցե՛ Ռուսաստանը և վա՜՜՜՜յ Եվրոպային և եվրոպամետ երկրներին։
> 
> ՀԳ՝ էս հեգնանքս քեզ չի ուղղված One_Way_Ticket ջան։


Ժառ, յանմ ի՞նչ էիր դրանով ուզում ասել: Որ Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ վատ է, հետևաբար Լատվիան ճի՞շտ է արել որ Եվրամիություն է մտել: Եղավ էն "եթե դարակը քառակուսի է, ապա միջինը կլոր է" տրամաբանությունը:

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ, յանմ ի՞նչ էիր դրանով ուզում ասել: Որ Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ վատ է, հետևաբար Լատվիան ճի՞շտ է արել որ Եվրամիություն է մտել: Եղավ էն "եթե դարակը քառակուսի է, ապա միջինը կլոր է" տրամաբանությունը:


Չէ, էտ չէի ուզում ասել։ Ես քաղաքակն վերլուծություններ անելուց կիլոմետրերով հեռու եմ։
Իմ մոտ էն տրամաբանությունն ա, որ եթե Լատվիայում լավ չի ու Հայաստանում էլ լավ չի, եթե երկու երկրներում էլ նույն վիճակն ա, ապա իմ համար անձամբ ավելի նախընտրելի ա լինել նույն վիճակը Եվրոպայի քաղաքական դաշտում, քան նույն վիճակում ռուսականում։ Բացատրեմ ինչու.
ա. եվրոպայում իմ նկատելով էտքան շատ չի տարածված այլկարծության հանդեպ զզվանքն ու վախը ինչքան ռուսաստանում ու իրա իշխանության տակ գտնվող երկրներում
բ. եվրոմիության թվին պատկանող երկրների օրեսնդրությունը տալիս ա ազատություն անձնական կյանքումդ, որը ցավոք չկա ռուսաստանում և Հայաստանում։ Աղանդավոր, գոմիկ, վառել, փռթել, քշել։ Պետական մակարդակով արվող նման կոչեր չկան։ Իսկ եթե կան էլ չեն ողջունվում, ինչպես մեզ մոտ։
գ. սահմանները բաց են եվրոպական երկրների հետ, ինչը բազմաթիվ հայ երիտասարդների համար նոր դռներ ա բացում թե՛ ուսման, թե՛ աշխատանքի ու թե վերավորակավորում ստանալու համար։ Ես հասկանում եմ, որ օրինակ քեզ պետք չի եվրոպայի մեջ լինել, որ աշխարհը ման գաս։ Բայց դու, ես ու այլ մարդիկ ովքեր խնդիր չունեն վիզենր ստանալու մեջ, ավելի շատ փոքրամասնություն են կազմում։ Ու էտ նենց գլխացավանք ա, որ մարդիկ չեն էլ մտածում դրա տակ ընկնելու։

----------

Աթեիստ (12.03.2014)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ժառ ջան, քո ասածը կիրառելի է մարդկանց փոքր տոկոսի համար, ով տարրական կարիքները բավարարելու խնդիր չունի: Այլակարծություն, գեյ-պառադ, Եվրոպայում շրջագայել, և այլն: Բայց Լատվիայի ու Հայաստանի պես աղքատ երկրներում մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը ավելի առաջնային հոգսեր ունի: Տան վարձը փակել, երեխու ուսման վարձը փակել, նորմալ սնվել, և այլն: Մի անգամ մի լատվիացու հետ խոսում էի Եվրոպայում շրջագայելու մասին: Որ ասաց` ոչ մի տեղ չի եղել, զարմացա, հարցրեցի թե ի՞նչն է պատճառը, չէ՞ որ ոչ մի վիզային խնդիր չունի, տոմս առ ու գնա: Պատասխանեց, որ ֆինանսապես իրեն չի կարող թույլ տալ:
Իմ ասածն այն էր, որ այդ միջին կամ առավել ևս միջինից ցածր եկամուտ ունեցող մարդու համար երևի Կալինինգրադում ավելի հեշտ կլինի ապրել քան Ռիգայում: Նույնը կարող է լինել Ղրիմում, եթե այն անցնի Ռուսաստանին, իսկ Ուկրաինան Եվրամիություն մտնի: Սրա մասին է խոսքը: Հայաստանը ստեղ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի:

----------

Marduk (16.03.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան, քո ասածը կիրառելի է մարդկանց փոքր տոկոսի համար, ով տարրական կարիքները բավարարելու խնդիր չունի: Այլակարծություն, գեյ-պառադ, Եվրոպայում շրջագայել, և այլն: Բայց Լատվիայի ու Հայաստանի պես աղքատ երկրներում մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը ավելի առաջնային հոգսեր ունի: Տան վարձը փակել, երեխու ուսման վարձը փակել, նորմալ սնվել, և այլն: Մի անգամ մի լատվիացու հետ խոսում էի Եվրոպայում շրջագայելու մասին: Որ ասաց` ոչ մի տեղ չի եղել, զարմացա, հարցրեցի թե ի՞նչն է պատճառը, չէ՞ որ ոչ մի վիզային խնդիր չունի, տոմս առ ու գնա: Պատասխանեց, որ ֆինանսապես իրեն չի կարող թույլ տալ:
> Իմ ասածն այն էր, որ այդ միջին կամ առավել ևս միջինից ցածր եկամուտ ունեցող մարդու համար երևի Կալինինգրադում ավելի հեշտ կլինի ապրել քան Ռիգայում: Նույնը կարող է լինել Ղրիմում, եթե այն անցնի Ռուսաստանին, իսկ Ուկրաինան Եվրամիություն մտնի: Սրա մասին է խոսքը: Հայաստանը ստեղ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի:


Իսկ դու կարա՞ս բացատրես, եթե երկու դեպքում էլ Հայաստանը գտնվելու է հետույքային վիճակում, ինչո՞ւ ես պիտի առաջնահերթությունը տամ Ռուսաստանի տակ պառկելուն։

----------

Mephistopheles (13.03.2014), Աթեիստ (12.03.2014), Տրիբուն (12.03.2014)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իսկ դու կարա՞ս բացատրես, եթե երկու դեպքում էլ Հայաստանը գտնվելու է հետույքային վիճակում, ինչո՞ւ ես պիտի առաջնահերթությունը տամ Ռուսաստանի տակ պառկելուն։


Ոչ, չեմ կարող: Ավելի ճիշտ` ցանկություն չունեմ, քանի որ դա ոչ մի կապ չունի իմ նախորդ ասածների հետ: Կարծեմ դու ոչ լատվիացի ես, ոչ էլ կալինինգրադցի:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Վատ են ապրում: Հատկապես Լատվիան: Լիքը լատվիացիների եմ ճանաչում, մեկը չկա գոհ լինի: Եվրոմիությունից դժգոհ են: Հա, լավ է, որ հիմա կարող են Անգլիա խոպան գնալ, բայց երկրի վիճակը դրանից չի լավանում: Ինչ արտադրություն ունեին, ստիպված փակել են որպես եվրոստանդարտներին չհամապատասխանող: Գները աճել են:


Ես լիքը գերմանացի եմ ճանաչում, որ դժգոհ ա կամ ավելի ճիշտ՝ շատ քիչ գերմանացի եմ ճանաչում, որ գոհ են  :Jpit:  Բայց չսկսեմ էլի համեմատել իրենց դժգոհության «ստանդարտները» ասենք *ձմեռային* Օլիմպիական խաղերի վրա 51 մլրդ ծախսող ռուսների դժգոհության ստանդարտների հետ: 

Անցնենք տնտեսական ցիկլերի տեսությանը, եվրոպական երկրները իրենց «բումը» ունեցել են մի քանի տարի առաջ... հիմա որոշների մոտ ուղղակի դանդաղ աճ ա, որոշների մոտ լճացում, մի քանիսի մոտ էլ ընդհանրապես անկում, դրանից հետո կգա կամ ավելի մեծ անկման շրջան, կամ նոր տնտ. ցիկլ, նոր աճով: Իսկ օրինակ Կազախստանը, Ռուսաստանը նոր են մտնում աճի ցիկլ (սակայն մեծամասամբ բնական ռեսուրսները հաշվին, ու երկուսի տնտեսությունն էլ դեռևս բավական թերի ու անկայուն են), իրանց համար էսօրվա օրը ավելի լավ ա, քան իրանց երեկվա օրը: Բայց հենց նույն արևելյան եվրոպայի հետ համեմատած իրանց տնտեսական աճը շատ անհամաչափ ա բաշխվում (տե՛ս՝ Ադրբեջան):

Էն, ինչի հասել են Արևելյան ու Հարավային (Իսպանիա, Պորտուգալիա, Հունաստան) իրենց սահմանափակ տնտեսական հնարավորությունների պայմաններում ու կարճ ժամանակում, տնտեսական հրաշք ա, որը իրականացվեկ ա միայն փորձի փոխանակման միջոցով (ոչ ընտրակեղծիքների ու կոռուպցիայի ավելի արդիական մեթոդների ոլորտում): Օբյեկտիվորեն, աշխարհի ամենաբերեկեցիկ քաղաքացին պետք է լիներ Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացին, եթե իրենց տնտեսությունը մի քիչ արդյունավետ լիներ: 

հ.գ. իսկ գների մասին համեմատությանդ մասով՝ Գերմանիայում օրինակ տրանսպորտը 10 անգամ թանկ ա քան Երևանում (2,1 Եվրո), բայց եթե ուզում ես, կարող եմ ցույց տալ, թե իրենց ուսանողությունը, ոնց ա կարողանում մի քանի անգամ ավելի բորձր որակի ծառայությունից օգտվել ավելի էժան գներով, քան երևանյան ուսանողությունը:  :Smile:

----------

Ներսես_AM (12.03.2014), Տրիբուն (12.03.2014)

----------


## Bruno

Տեսանյութը 2009 թվականի ա:




Ինչպես մեկնաբանը նշեց, եթե պատերազմ սկսվի, ամեն դեպքում Ռուսաստանի համար վատ կլինի: Դրա համար մտածում եմ, որ Պուտինը չի գնա էդ քայլին: 
Բայց երբ էսպիսի բաներ եմ լսում, մտածում եմ, կարողա՞ …

նայել 2.35-ից

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ես լիքը գերմանացի եմ ճանաչում, որ դժգոհ ա կամ ավելի ճիշտ՝ շատ քիչ գերմանացի եմ ճանաչում, որ գոհ են  Բայց չսկսեմ էլի համեմատել իրենց դժգոհության «ստանդարտները» ասենք *ձմեռային* Օլիմպիական խաղերի վրա 51 մլրդ ծախսող ռուսների դժգոհության ստանդարտների հետ: 
> 
> Անցնենք տնտեսական ցիկլերի տեսությանը, եվրոպական երկրները իրենց «բումը» ունեցել են մի քանի տարի առաջ... հիմա որոշների մոտ ուղղակի դանդաղ աճ ա, որոշների մոտ լճացում, մի քանիսի մոտ էլ ընդհանրապես անկում, դրանից հետո կգա կամ ավելի մեծ անկման շրջան, կամ նոր տնտ. ցիկլ, նոր աճով: Իսկ օրինակ Կազախստանը, Ռուսաստանը նոր են մտնում աճի ցիկլ (սակայն մեծամասամբ բնական ռեսուրսները հաշվին, ու երկուսի տնտեսությունն էլ դեռևս բավական թերի ու անկայուն են), իրանց համար էսօրվա օրը ավելի լավ ա, քան իրանց երեկվա օրը: Բայց հենց նույն արևելյան եվրոպայի հետ համեմատած իրանց տնտեսական աճը շատ անհամաչափ ա բաշխվում (տե՛ս՝ Ադրբեջան):
> 
> Էն, ինչի հասել են Արևելյան ու Հարավային (Իսպանիա, Պորտուգալիա, Հունաստան) իրենց սահմանափակ տնտեսական հնարավորությունների պայմաններում ու կարճ ժամանակում, տնտեսական հրաշք ա, որը իրականացվեկ ա միայն փորձի փոխանակման միջոցով (ոչ ընտրակեղծիքների ու կոռուպցիայի ավելի արդիական մեթոդների ոլորտում): Օբյեկտիվորեն, աշխարհի ամենաբերեկեցիկ քաղաքացին պետք է լիներ Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացին, եթե իրենց տնտեսությունը մի քիչ արդյունավետ լիներ: 
> 
> հ.գ. իսկ գների մասին համեմատությանդ մասով՝ Գերմանիայում օրինակ տրանսպորտը 10 անգամ թանկ ա քան Երևանում (2,1 Եվրո), բայց եթե ուզում ես, կարող եմ ցույց տալ, թե իրենց ուսանողությունը, ոնց ա կարողանում մի քանի անգամ ավելի բորձր որակի ծառայությունից օգտվել ավելի էժան գներով, քան երևանյան ուսանողությունը:


Հա, Գերմանիայում տրանսպորտը 10 անգամ թանկ է, բայց ասենք մթերքները, ռեստորանները, կոմունալները հո 10 անգամ թանկ չե՞ն: Եթե ամեն ինչը ավելի թանկ լիներ, քան աշխատավարձերի հարաբերությունը, նույնը Գերմանիայի համար կասեի, որ վատ են ապրում:
Տնտեսական պրոգնոզներին ես առանձնապես չեմ հավատում: Տենց որ նայենք, կարող է վաղը Պուտինի տեղը Պուպկինը գալ, ու Ռուսաստանը դառնա քո ասած ամենաբարեկեցիկ երկիրը, ու կալինինգրադցիները վեր վեր թռնեն, որ Ռուսաստանի կազմում են, ոչ թե ասենք Լիտվայի: Դժգոհության ստանդարտը չգիտեմ ոնց ես սահմանում: Օլիմպիադայի պահով առանձնապես շատ չեմ խոսել ռուսների հետ, բայց չէի ասի, թե բոլորը միաձայն դժգոհ են: Շատ մարդիկ լավ էլ գոհ են ու համարում են, որ արժեր էդ գումարը ծախսել, որի մեջ մտնում է ոչ միայն օլիմպիադան, այլ լիքը ուրիշ ինֆրաստրուկտուրա, որը կօգտագործվի նաև օլիմպիադայից հետո:
Կարելի է նայել սոց. հարցումները, թե որ երկրներից են մարդիկ ավելի շատ ուզում ընդմիշտ գնալ: Էլի լավ չի արտահայտում դժգոհության աստիճանը, որովհետև մարդը կարող է դժգոհ լինել, բայց ուզենալ մնալ երկրում ու պայքարել: Բայց դե գոնե չոր թվեր են, ոչ թե ենթադրություններ: 2008թ. տվյալներ են, ավելի նորը չգտա:
http://www.gallup.com/poll/108325/on...h-migrate.aspx
Ռուսաստանից 17%-ը կուզեին ընդմիշտ գնալ: Լատվիայից` 19, Հայաստանից` 23: Հետաքրքիր է, որ ՄԹ-ի ու Գերմանիայի բնակիչների 27%-ը կուզեր գնալ այլ երկիր մշտական բնակության: Դու էլ ասում ես ուսանողություն, տրանսպորտ  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ օրինակ Կազախստանը, Ռուսաստանը նոր են մտնում աճի ցիկլ ...


Ղազախստանն էլ Ռուսաստանն էլ ակտիվորեն մտնում են անկման փուլ, ու երբեք աճի փոլում չեն եղել: Երկուսի տնտեսությունների «աճը» բացարձակապես կախված ա եղել նավթի համաշխարհային գներից, այսինքն ԱՄՆ-ում, ԵՄ-ում ու Չինաստանում նավթի պահանջարկից: Էսքան բան: 




> .. երկուսի տնտեսությունն էլ դեռևս բավական թերի ու անկայուն են...


Մեղամ ասած թերի ու անկայուն են: Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ, երկուսն էլ տնտեսություն չունեն, եթե տնտեսությանը նայենք 21-րդ դարի տնտեսությանը ներկայացվող պահանջների տեսանկյունից:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...
> Կարելի է նայել սոց. հարցումները, թե որ երկրներից են մարդիկ ավելի շատ ուզում ընդմիշտ գնալ: Էլի լավ չի արտահայտում դժգոհության աստիճանը, որովհետև մարդը կարող է դժգոհ լինել, բայց ուզենալ մնալ երկրում ու պայքարել: Բայց դե գոնե չոր թվեր են, ոչ թե ենթադրություններ: 2008թ. տվյալներ են, ավելի նորը չգտա:
> http://www.gallup.com/poll/108325/on...h-migrate.aspx
> Ռուսաստանից 17%-ը կուզեին ընդմիշտ գնալ: Լատվիայից` 19, Հայաստանից` 23: Հետաքրքիր է, որ ՄԹ-ի ու Գերմանիայի բնակիչների 27%-ը կուզեր գնալ այլ երկիր մշտական բնակության: Դու էլ ասում ես ուսանողություն, տրանսպորտ


Ապեր, տուֆտա թվեր են, ներող էլի: Էս հավայի հետազոտությունները լուրջ ընդունել չի կարելի: Մի երկու տարի առաջ էլ ՄԱԿ-ի ինչ-որ հետազոտտություն կար, որի համաձայն Հայաստանի 98%-ն էր ուզում գնար: Ֆիգնյա էս ամեն ինչը: 

Նախ, ասենք օրինակ Գերմանիայի բնակչության 27%-ը ուզում ա գնա: Հարց, բա խի՞ չի գնում: Անձնագիր չունի՞, վիզա չե՞ն տալիս, փող չունի՞, բլոկադայի մե՞ջ ա ու տրանսպորտ չկա՞: Կամ եթե տենց ուզում ա գնա, ու՞ր ա կոնկրետ ուզում գնա: 

Երկրորդ, Գերմանիայի բնակչության «ուզու՞մ ես երկրից գնաս» հարցին դրական պատասխանելու պատճառները խիստ տարբերվում են ասենք Կոնգոյի բնակչության պատճառներից, ու չի կարելի էտ երկու երկրները մի ցուցակում դնել իրար կողքի ու համեմատել: Կոնգոյի բնակիչը կասի. «Ուզում եմ գնամ, քանի որ սոված եմ», իսկ Գերմանիայի բնակիչը օրինակ կասի «ուզում եմ գնամ, քանի որ դավադիտ եմ եղել ցուրտ ձմեռներից, ուզում եմ միշտ արև լինի, դեմս միշտ ծով լինի, պլաժ, պալմաներ, դելֆիններ»:

----------

insider (18.04.2017), Աթեիստ (12.03.2014)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ապեր, տուֆտա թվեր են, ներող էլի: Էս հավայի հետազոտությունները լուրջ ընդունել չի կարելի: Մի երկու տարի առաջ էլ ՄԱԿ-ի ինչ-որ հետազոտտություն կար, որի համաձայն Հայաստանի 98%-ն էր ուզում գնար: Ֆիգնյա էս ամեն ինչը: 
> 
> Նախ, ասենք օրինակ Գերմանիայի բնակչության 27%-ը ուզում ա գնա: Հարց, բա խի՞ չի գնում: Անձնագիր չունի՞, վիզա չե՞ն տալիս, փող չունի՞, բլոկադայի մե՞ջ ա ու տրանսպորտ չկա՞: Կամ եթե տենց ուզում ա գնա, ու՞ր ա կոնկրետ ուզում գնա: 
> 
> Երկրորդ, Գերմանիայի բնակչության «ուզու՞մ ես երկրից գնաս» հարցին դրական պատասխանելու պատճառները խիստ տարբերվում են ասենք Կոնգոյի բնակչության պատճառներից, ու չի կարելի էտ երկու երկրները մի ցուցակում դնել իրար կողքի ու համեմատել: Կոնգոյի բնակիչը կասի. «Ուզում եմ գնամ, քանի որ սոված եմ», իսկ Գերմանիայի բնակիչը օրինակ կասի «ուզում եմ գնամ, քանի որ դավադիտ եմ եղել ցուրտ ձմեռներից, ուզում եմ միշտ արև լինի, դեմս միշտ ծով լինի, պլաժ, պալմաներ, դելֆիններ»:


Ես լուրջ չէի էլ ընդունում, առավել ևս դրանով չէի ուզում ասել, թե Անգլիայում ու Գերմանիայում ավելի վատ են ապրում, քան Հայաստանում: Պարզապես հետաքրքիր էր  :Smile: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է "բա խի չի գնում"-ին, հարցադրման մեջ կա "if you had the opportunity" արտահայտությունը: Էդ opportunity-ն որը իր մեջ իմ հասկանալով մտնում է լեզուն, վիզան, փողը, աշխատանքը: Գերմանացու համար էլ էդ ամենը հեշտ չէ: Իսկ երկրորդի (պատճառների) պահով լրիվ հետդ համաձայն եմ:
Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչի վրա է հիմնված բալթյան երկրների` լավ ապրելու մասին պնդումը: Իմ մոտ էն տպավորությունն է, որ հայերի մեծամասնությունը պատկերացում չունի, թե այնտեղ ոնց են ապրում, բայց դե որ ԵՄ անդամ են, պիտի որ լավ լինի: Մինչդեռ մենակ շպռոտով ու տուրիզմով դժվար է բարձր կենսամակարդակ ապահովել երկրում: Ընդ որում, որպեսզի այդ եկամուտն էլ չկորցնեն, ստիպված են համակերպվել բրիտանացի ալկոտուրիստների հետ, ովքեր սիրում են այդ թվում չիշիկ անել Ռիգայի գլխավոր հուշարձանի վրա` նվիրված երկրի անկախությանը:

----------


## Philosopher

> Ես լուրջ չէի էլ ընդունում, առավել ևս դրանով չէի ուզում ասել, թե Անգլիայում ու Գերմանիայում ավելի վատ են ապրում, քան Հայաստանում: Պարզապես հետաքրքիր էր 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է "բա խի չի գնում"-ին, հարցադրման մեջ կա "if you had the opportunity" արտահայտությունը: Էդ opportunity-ն որը իր մեջ իմ հասկանալով մտնում է լեզուն, վիզան, փողը, աշխատանքը: Գերմանացու համար էլ էդ ամենը հեշտ չէ: Իսկ երկրորդի (պատճառների) պահով լրիվ հետդ համաձայն եմ:
> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչի վրա է հիմնված բալթյան երկրների` լավ ապրելու մասին պնդումը: Իմ մոտ էն տպավորությունն է, որ հայերի մեծամասնությունը պատկերացում չունի, թե այնտեղ ոնց են ապրում, բայց դե որ ԵՄ անդամ են, պիտի որ լավ լինի: Մինչդեռ մենակ շպռոտով ու տուրիզմով դժվար է բարձր կենսամակարդակ ապահովել երկրում: Ընդ որում, որպեսզի այդ եկամուտն էլ չկորցնեն, ստիպված են համակերպվել բրիտանացի ալկոտուրիստների հետ, ովքեր սիրում են այդ թվում չիշիկ անել Ռիգայի գլխավոր հուշարձանի վրա` նվիրված երկրի անկախությանը:


One_Way_Ticket, Բրիվիբասի վրայի արձանի հե՞տ ես, Տեվզեմեյ ուն Բրիվիբայ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչի վրա է հիմնված բալթյան երկրների` լավ ապրելու մասին պնդումը: Իմ մոտ էն տպավորությունն է, որ հայերի մեծամասնությունը պատկերացում չունի, թե այնտեղ ոնց են ապրում, բայց դե որ ԵՄ անդամ են, պիտի որ լավ լինի: Մինչդեռ մենակ շպռոտով ու տուրիզմով դժվար է բարձր կենսամակարդակ ապահովել երկրում: Ընդ որում, որպեսզի այդ եկամուտն էլ չկորցնեն, ստիպված են համակերպվել բրիտանացի ալկոտուրիստների հետ, ովքեր սիրում են այդ թվում չիշիկ անել Ռիգայի գլխավոր հուշարձանի վրա` նվիրված երկրի անկախությանը:


Ճիշտ է, եթե ԵՄ անդամ են պիտի որ ավելի լավ լինի, քան եթե Սովետի կազմում մնային։ Բնական ռեսուրսների առկայությունը  միշտ չի որ բավարար է բնակչության կենսամակարդակը լավացնելու համար, Սովետի փառահեղ պատմությունը բոլորս հիշում ենք։ Կենսամակարդակի վրա ավելի շատ ազդեցություն ունեն տնտեսական ու քաղաքական համակարգերը։ ԵՄ անդամ լինելը այդ երկրներին շանս է տալիս նորմալ տնտեսական համակարգ կառուցելու, ինվեստորներին գրավելու, ազատ մրցակցություն, մոտիվացիա ստեղծելու, ալկաշությունն ու անկյալությունը պակասեցնելու…

----------

Տրիբուն (13.03.2014)

----------


## Artgeo

էսօր ուկրայինացի գործընկերներիցս մեկի հետ էի խոսում, ասում ա ժողովուրդը շատ ակտիվ պատերազմի ա պատրաստվում: Նույն Ղրիմում Ռուսաստանին միանալ ցանկացողները քիչ են ու ամբողջ Ուկրայինան գիտակցում ա, որ եթե Ղրիմը զիջեցին, հետևից Օդեսան ա գալու, Խարկովն ա գալու... Ու միակ զսպողը էս պահին իշխանության կողմից հրաման չլինելն ա: Իսկ ռուսական ալիքները ինչպես միշտ ստում են:

----------


## Ambrosine

> էսօր ուկրայինացի գործընկերներիցս մեկի հետ էի խոսում, ասում ա ժողովուրդը շատ ակտիվ պատերազմի ա պատրաստվում: Նույն Ղրիմում Ռուսաստանին միանալ ցանկացողները քիչ են ու ամբողջ Ուկրայինան գիտակցում ա, որ եթե Ղրիմը զիջեցին, հետևից Օդեսան ա գալու, Խարկովն ա գալու... Ու միակ զսպողը էս պահին իշխանության կողմից հրաման չլինելն ա: Իսկ ռուսական ալիքները ինչպես միշտ ստում են:


Գործընկերոջդ ասածը հասկանալի է. ուկրաինացին փորձելու է ինչ-որ բան անել:
Բայց հարցը այլ կողմից դիտենք. որքանո՞վ է ռեալ ՌԴ-ի հանդեպ առավելության հասնելը: Թե՞ ծրագրել են պատերազմի միջոցով հասնել այնպիսի փուլի, որի դեպքում ԱՄՆ-ի միջամտությունը անխուսափելի կդառնա: Դրանով Ուկրաինան փորձելու է պատերազմ հրահրել ԱՄՆ-ի ու Ռուսաստա՞նի միջև: Իմ կարծիքով չի ստացվի: Ընդ որում ես կարծում եմ նաև, որ "մեծերը" արդեն համաձայնության եկել են, որ Ղրիմն է "գինը": Միգուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց ընդհանուր տպավորությունը այդպիսին է:

----------


## Artgeo

> Գործընկերոջդ ասածը հասկանալի է. ուկրաինացին փորձելու է ինչ-որ բան անել:
> Բայց հարցը այլ կողմից դիտենք. որքանո՞վ է ռեալ ՌԴ-ի հանդեպ առավելության հասնելը: Թե՞ ծրագրել են պատերազմի միջոցով հասնել այնպիսի փուլի, որի դեպքում ԱՄՆ-ի միջամտությունը անխուսափելի կդառնա: Դրանով Ուկրաինան փորձելու է պատերազմ հրահրել ԱՄՆ-ի ու Ռուսաստա՞նի միջև: Իմ կարծիքով չի ստացվի: Ընդ որում ես կարծում եմ նաև, որ "մեծերը" արդեն համաձայնության եկել են, որ Ղրիմն է "գինը": Միգուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց ընդհանուր տպավորությունը այդպիսին է:


Ստեղ ուրիշ հարց ա առաջանում, որքա՞ն է պատրաստ զիջել Ռուսաստանի ժողովուրդը, Պուծինի կգբշնիկական նկրտումները բավարարելու համար: Վրաստանի դեպքում Աբխազիան ու Հարավային Օսեթիան էին, որոնք բացարձակապես պետք չեն Ռուսաստանին ու հիմա ուռուցքի նման են Ռուսաստանի հարկ վճարողների վզին: Բայց Պուծինին նրանք պետք էին:
Հիմա նույնը Ղրիմն ա, բայց ուրիշ մասշտաբներով: 

Բացի դրանից, ուկրայինացիք թքած ունեն "մեծերի" որոշումների վրա: Նրանք 20-րդ դարի ընթացքում շատ անգամ են ապացուցել դա:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Տենց որ նայենք, կարող է վաղը Պուտինի տեղը Պուպկինը գալ, ու Ռուսաստանը դառնա քո ասած ամենաբարեկեցիկ երկիրը, ու կալինինգրադցիները վեր վեր թռնեն, որ Ռուսաստանի կազմում են, ոչ թե ասենք Լիտվայի: Դժգոհության ստանդարտը չգիտեմ ոնց ես սահմանում:


Տնտեսապես կայուն ու քաղաքակիրթ Ռուսաստանը տարածաշրջանում Հայաստանի լավագույն պոտենցիալ գործընկերն ա: Բայց դե էտ օրը դեռ հեռու ա: 




> Օլիմպիադայի պահով առանձնապես շատ չեմ խոսել ռուսների հետ, բայց չէի ասի, թե բոլորը միաձայն դժգոհ են: *Շատ մարդիկ լավ էլ գոհ են* ու համարում են, որ արժեր էդ գումարը ծախսել, որի մեջ մտնում է ոչ միայն օլիմպիադան, այլ լիքը ուրիշ ինֆրաստրուկտուրա, որը կօգտագործվի նաև օլիմպիադայից հետո:


Հա, հեչ. խի՞ ես ուրիշ բան ասեցի:  :Jpit: 

հ.գ. Թիկեթ ջան, էնենց տպավորություն ա, որ մի քանի հոգու հետ զրից անելով ես երկրի սոց.տնտեսական վիճակի հետ ծանոթանում: Մի օր հարմացրա, արի, իմ գերմանացի ընկենրի հետ ծանոթացնեմ, մի քիչ հետները զրուցելուց հետո տեղում ցանկություն կունենաս Գերմանիայից ոչ ավելի ոչ պակաս Հայաստան արտագաղթելու՝ Սև ծովը լողալ-կտրելով...

----------

Տրիբուն (13.03.2014)

----------


## Bruno



----------

Աթեիստ (13.03.2014)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> հ.գ. Թիկեթ ջան, էնենց տպավորություն ա, որ մի քանի հոգու հետ զրից անելով ես երկրի սոց.տնտեսական վիճակի հետ ծանոթանում:


Պատկերացրու` հա: Բա ուրիշ ո՞նց ծանոթանամ: ՀՆԱ-ին, արտաքին պարտքին ու ուրիշ թվերի՞ն նայեմ: Էդ թվերն էնքան շատ են, որ ես չգիտեմ դրանք ոնց են իրար հետ կապված ու ոնց դրանք մեկնաբանել: Տնտեսագետների մեկնաբանությունների՞ն հավատամ: Հարց չկա, բայց ո՞ր մեկի, եթե ամեն մեկը մի բան է ասում: Հիշում եմ, երբ դրամի կուրսը 307-ից 380 թռավ, դրանից մի քանի օր առաջ ընկերոջս տեսա, ով բանկում է աշխատում, ասացի որ լսել եմ դոլլարի կուրսը բարձրանալու է: Պատասխանեց որ չէ, նման բան չի լինի:
Կամ, ասենք, մի քանի օր առաջ մեկը ֆեյսբուքում հոդվածի լինկ էր դրել, որտեղ տնտեսագիտորեն հիմնավորվում է, որ ԱՄՆ-ն վարի է գնում, իսկ Ռուսաստանը ծաղկում է: Տերմինները մի քիչ շատ էին, շատ բաներ չհասկացա թե ինչ է ասում, բայց եթե հասկանայի էլ, եսիմ ճիշտ է ասում: Համոզված եմ` դու էլ կարող ես մի հատ նման հոդվածի լինկ տալ, որտեղ հիմնավորվում է ճիշտ հակառակը:
Դրա համար բնակչի խոսքերը, ում քչից-շատից ճանաչում եմ, ինձ համար ավելի մեծ կշիռ ունեն: Ու եթե մարդը ասում է, որ լիքը արտադրություն ունեին ու էդ սաղ փակվել է, գյուղատնտեսության մասշտաբը էապես կրճատվել է, ու նույնիսկ խանութում վաճառվող սամիթը Եգիպտոսից է բերած, ապա էդ երկրի հետ մի բան էն չի: Բերածս գների համեմատությունը էլի սովորական մարդկանց input-ից է ստացած: Եթե մարդը մտնում է խանութ ու տեսնում է, որ հացը իր աշխատավարձի համեմատ թանկ արժի, դժվար կլինի էդ մարդուն համոզել, որ ինքը լավ է ապրում:
Չգիտեմ կոլլեգաներդ Գերմանիայի համար ինչ են ասում, բայց կարող եմ Ավստրալիայի համար ասել: Ըստ բոլոր չափանիշների ամենաբարեկեցիկ երկրներից մեկն է, բայց մենք` բնակիչներս հո գիտենք, որ դա զուտ բնական ռեսուրսների հաշվին է: Պարզապես, ի տարբերություն Ռուսաստանի, կոռուպցիան քիչ է, ու էդ փողը ավելի խելամիտ է ծախսվում: Եթե ռեսուրսները վերջանան, պարզ չէ, թե ինչով է երկիրը ապրելու: Ուտելիքից բացի գրեթե ամեն ինչ արտասահմանից է ներմուծվում, ի՞նչ փողով է ներմուծվելու, եթե երկիրը ոչ մի մրցունակ արտահանում չունի: Բայց դե քանի ռեսուրսները կան, տժժում ենք, մեր օրոք կհերիքի  :Jagi:

----------


## Philosopher

One Way Ticket հարցիս պատասխան լինելու՞ է, սպասե՞նք, թե ուղղակի հավատանք բերված գերհավաստի տվյալներին: Հարցս բացեմ. Որտեղի՞ց է անգլիացի ալկոտուրիստների նախասիրությունների ինտիմ մանրամասների մասին քո ինֆորմացիան:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> One Way Ticket հարցիս պատասխան լինելու՞ է, սպասե՞նք, թե ուղղակի հավատանք բերված գերհավաստի տվյալներին: Հարցս բացեմ. Որտեղի՞ց է անգլիացի ալկոտուրիստների նախասիրությունների ինտիմ մանրամասների մասին քո ինֆորմացիան:


Կներես, չէի նկատել: Հա, կարծեմ Բրիվիբասի վրայի արձանի մասին է խոսքը: Ինֆորմացիան բնակիչներից է ու ԶԼՄ-ներից, օրինակ.
http://www.theguardian.com/world/200...ts-riga-latvia

----------


## Philosopher

> Կներես, չէի նկատել: Հա, կարծեմ Բրիվիբասի վրայի արձանի մասին է խոսքը: Ինֆորմացիան բնակիչներից է ու ԶԼՄ-ներից, օրինակ.
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/200...ts-riga-latvia


Պարզ է: Ուշակովը ինքն է որոշում ինչ ինֆորմացիա տալ Ռիգայի մասին տվյալ կոնկրետ հոդվածում, ու ոնց որ քանի գնում լատիշանում է, բայց ստեղ խնդիրը էդ չի: Խնդիրը քաղաքի իրական վիճակն է, տուրիզմի իրական չափերը ու զարգացման հնարավորությունները, որ կոնկրետ քաղաքը ու երկիրը ունեն: Մի տարի ապրելով արձանից մի քանի տասնյակ մետր այնկողմ ու օրեկան հինգ-վեց անգամ անցնելով արձանի մոտով միանգամայն տարբեր ժամերի` էդպիսի երևույթ ոչ միայն չեմ տեսել, այլև արձանը միշտ մաքուր է, լվացված ու հսկվում է: Ու լատիշների հպարտությունն է: Արձանի մոտակայքում, հրապարակում, շրջակա տարածքում որևէ աղբ գտնելն անհնար է: Արձանը երկու կողմից շրջապատում են մեծ այգիները, որոնք միշտ մաքուր են ու խնամված: Ամբողջ քաղաքը այգիներով է շրջապատված: Ընդհանուր առմամբ` նորմալ եվրոպական քաղաք է` հազարավոր նորմալ, լուռ, խաղաղ տուրիստներով: Ու թե մի քանի բրիտանացի տուրիստներ ինչ են անում ու ինչի համար են ձերբակալվում, մեծ հաշվով ոչ քաղաքի, ոչ երկրի, ոչ էլ առավել ևս ԵՄ-ին անդամակցելու հետ որևէ ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի կապ չունի: Էդպիսի տվյալների մեջբերումը առնվազն կոռեկտ չի: Կարող ես զանգել էն քաղաքի ոստիկանություն, որտեղ ապրում ես ու հարցնել, թե ինչ էկզոտիկ բաներ են անում տուրիստները էդ քաղաքում, երկրում, հետո նույնը ճշտել` Կամբոջայի, Գվատեմալայի ու, ասենք, Ռուսաստանի պարագայում: Ու ստացված տվյլաները ուղղակի թափել: Որովհետև դրանք որևէ բանի մասին չեն խոսում: Մարդիկ ինչքան կարող են, երկիր են ստեղծում եւ ԵՄին անդամակցությունը միանշանակ դրան նպաստում է` անկախ որևէ մեկի լատիշական նվնվոցից: Ի տարբերություն մի հայտնի ազգի, որը ինքն իրեն բռնաբարելուց բացի ուրիշ բան չի անում:

Հ.Գ. Ավելի պրոդուկտիվ կլինի խոսել էն փաստերի մասին, որոնք ապացուցում են, որ ցեխից դուրս գալն ու մարդավայել ապրելը, այնուամենայնիվ, լավ բան է:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.03.2014), Վիշապ (14.03.2014)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ես արձանի պահը ընդամենը նշել էի որպես տուրիզմի բացասական կողմ: Ճիշտ ես, դա առանձնապես էական չի: Ոչ էլ քաղաքի սիրունությունն է էական: Ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի, եթե ես իմ ավստրալական կամ նույնիսկ երևանյան աշխատավարձով երկընտրանքի առաջ կանգնած լինեի` ապրել Ռիգայում թե Կալինինգրադում, միանշանակ կընտրեի Ռիգան: Կալինինգրադում չեմ եղել, բայց ուրիշ ռուսական մարզկենտրոններում եմ եղել, չեմ կարծում որ մեծ տարբերություն կա: Իսկ Ռիգան իրոք սիրուն քաղաք է, միջնադարյան ու մոդեռն ճարտարապետությամբ, լավ ռեստորաններով ու Եվրոպայի հետ բաց սահմաններով: Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ շատ քչերն են այնտեղ այդպիսի աշխատավարձ ստանում: Մի տարի ապրել ես, ոնց էլ լինի տեղացի ծանոթներ կունենաս, հարցրած կլինես ինչից են գոհ, ինչից դժգոհ: Ցուրտ ձմեռների՞ց: Դժվար թե: Նույնիսկ ազգային ու լեզվային դիսկրիմինացիայից իմ ռուսախոս ծանոթները չեն բողոքում: Հա, կա ինչ-որ չափով նման բան, բայց դա էլ է երկրորդական: Բողոքում են կոռումպացված իշխանությունից, օլիգարխիայից ու աշխատավարձ/գին հարաբերակցությունից: Հիմա դու ինձ ասա, ԵՄ կազմում գտնվելը էդ պրոբլեմները լուծում է թե ոչ: Առավել ևս հիմա, երբ եվրոգոտի են մտել: Առաջին հայացքից` պիտի որ դա միայն խորացնի պրոբլեմը, քանի որ այլևս հնարավորություն չես ունենա տարադրամի կուրսը adjust անել` միաժամանակ հարմարվելու աղքատ տեղի բնակչությանն ու հարուստ արտասահմանցիներին: Բայց եթե գտնում ես, որ դա կօգնի երկրին, բացատրի եթե դժվար չէ, կարող է ես ու լատվիացիների 60%-ը մի բան չգիտենք:
http://www.thecommentator.com/articl...nyway_on_jan_1

----------


## Philosopher

One Way Ticket ջան: Անկեղծ ասած` Լատվիայի մասին իմ ինֆորմացիան ու դրա հետ, ինչպես նաև մյուս ԵՄ երկրների հետ կապված իմ վերլուծությունները հանգամանորեն շարադրելու ցանկություն ու նպատակ չունեմ: Էդպիսի քննարկումը առնվազն ուրիշ ֆորմատ ու բոլոր կողմերի ինֆորմացվածություն ա պահանջում: Առավել ևս, որ քո հարցերի պատասխանները ավելի քան ակնհայտ են: Ոչ տնտեսական, ոչ քաղաքական, ոչ գլոբալ ինտեգրացիոն պրոցեսները ու երևույթները չեն քննարկվում էն կենցաղային մակարդակում, որում դու ես քննարկում: Կարճ քո հարցերի մասին.




> Հիմա դու ինձ ասա, ԵՄ կազմում գտնվելը էդ պրոբլեմները լուծում է թե ոչ:


Միայն ԵՄ կազմ մտնելով և մյուս ինտեգրացիոն նախագծերի մաս կազմելով` Լատվիայի Հանրապետությունը ունի ապագա ընդհանրապես, ինչպես նաև նրա տնտեսության, ինֆրաստրուկտուրայի զարգացման, կոռուպցիայի հաղթահարման ճանապարհը միայն և բացառապես ԵՄ անդամակցելով է հնարավոր: Եթե սա չենք ընդունում որպես միանշանակ փաստ, հետագա քննարկումները անիմաստ են: Ներկայիս ԵՄ կառույցը միակ հնարավոր կառույցն է, որը կարող է ապահովել Լատվիայի զարգացումը: Նույնը եվրոյին անցումն է ու Շենգենի համաձայնագրի մասն կազմելը: Եվրոյի կիրառման օգուտների ու վնասների մասին վերլուծություններ կարդա, ամեն ինչ գիտակցված է ու գիտակցված են երկրները մտնում եվրոյի գոտի, թե չէ իրանց լատը ավելի էին սիրում, էդ հեչ:

Ինչ վերաբերում է լատիշների 60 տոկոսին, էդ իմ համար ուրախալի նորություն ա, որ ընդամենը էդքանն են դեմ: Լատիշների ոչ թե 60, այլ 80-85%ը նոր են մտնում էն փուլ, երբ պիտի ամբողջությամբ սկսեն օգտվել ԵՄ տված հնարավորություններից ու առաջ շարժվեն, կառուցեն իրենց երկիրը: Էն որ հիմա դժվարություններ կան, էդ ոչ մի բանի մասին չի խոսում:

Գալով մեր դարդ ու ցավին` հայ ժողովրդի 99%ը չի գիտակցում ԵՄ առավելությունների ու էդ ուղղությամբ ինտեգրվելու անհրաժեշտությունը: Ե՞վ: Դա խոսում ա հայերի մասին, ոչ թե Եվրամիության: Լատիշները որ մեր մաքսային միության ապագան տեսնեին, 99%ով կողմ կլինեին ԵՄ անդամակցությանը, չկասկածես: Նրանք սկզբունքորեն ԵՄ, ՆԱՏՕ մտել են մեր օրը չընկնելու համար ու չեն ընկել ու հենց էդ առումով ոչ միայն դժգոհ չեն իրենց որոշումից, այլ միանգամայն գոհ, չեն էլ քննարկում` պետք էր, թե չէ: Լատիշներին խելք սովորացնելու չունենք:

----------

Bujak2012 (21.03.2014), Աթեիստ (14.03.2014), Վիշապ (14.03.2014), Տրիբուն (14.03.2014)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Պարզ է: Լրիվ եվրոպական ոճի պատասխան: Լիքը գեղեցիկ բառեր` ընդհանրապես, բացառապես, ակնհայտ, միանշանակ, ու ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան:




> հետագա քննարկումները անիմաստ են


Հաջողություն: Ժամանակը ցույց կտա, թե ով է ճիշտ:

----------


## Philosopher

Մաքսային միության ոճին չեմ տիրապետում, էդ ոճով էլ թող ՄՄ ուղղակի ու անուղղակի պաշտպանները զբաղվեն: Նորից. կոնկրետ բաներ են բոլոր ասվածները, ապացուցված ու կոնկրետ: Եթե քո ասած կոնկրետների կարգի կոնկրետներ ես ուզում, գնա մտի Ռիգայի շոկա, արի քննարկենք լատվիացիների գնողունակությունը: Նորից. քո բերած կցկտուր, դեսից դենից բերած փաստերը լուրջ հետևությունների հիմք չեն. խոսի ցանկացած ԵՄ երկրի բիզնեսմենի հետ ու առաջարկի դուրս գալ ԵՄից, մտնել ՄՄ, քեզ կբացատրեն: 

Ժամանակը արդեն ցույց ա տվել: Վատն էն ա, որ ամեն մարդու գլխում իր ժամանակը կա: Հաջողություն:

----------

Տրիբուն (15.03.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչի վրա է հիմնված բալթյան երկրների` լավ ապրելու մասին պնդումը: ..


Օբյեկտիվ ցուցանիշների վրայա հիմնված, ոչ թե «ո՞նց ես ապրում ընգեր, գո՞հ ես կյանքիցդ օբշի, թե՞ խոսքի որ ձև ունենաս կեթաս ստուց» կարգի հարցումներ, մեկ էլ ընկերոջս հետ էն օրը սկայպով խոսացի, ասեց «սաղ ոռիա» տիպի խոսակցությունների հիման վրա:

Ticket ապեր, ախր լավ ապրել հասկացությունը մենակ թանկ ու էժանով չի, էլի: Լավ կյանքը իրա մեջ ներառում ա նաև սոցիալական պաշտպանության համակարգը, առողջապահության համակարգը, կրթության որակն ու հասանելիությունը, էկոլոգիան, տրանսպորտը, արդարադատության համակարգը, անվտանգության համակարգը, հավասարության խնդիրները, և այլն, և այլն: Ոնց ուզում ես քցի բռնի, ԵՄ երկրները ալամ աշխարհից առաջ են, ու ով մտնում ա ԵՄ, իտոգում շահում ա: Կարող ա սկզբից մի քիչ դժվար ա լինում, մրցակցությանը չեն դիմանում, ֆիրմաներ են փակվում, մարդիկ գաղթում են ԵՄ անդամ ավելի լավ երկրները, բայց մեծ հաշվով բոլորը շահում են: Քանի որ կա մի հատ պարզ օրենք - շահում են նրանք ովքեր բաց սահմաններ ունեն, ազատ առևտուր են անում, կապիտալն ու աշխատուժը ազատ տեղաշարժվում են, ու արդարադառության համակարգը հստակ գործում ա: Էս աշխարհքիս մի քանի հազար տարվա օրենքն ա, որը չի փոխվել:  

Իսկ եթե օբյեկտիվ ցուցանիշներ ես ուզում, ասենք gallup-ի հավայի հարցումների փոխարեն կարելի ա նայել ՄԱԿ-ի HDI-ը, կամ ասենք IMF-ի մեկ շնչին ընկնող ՀՆԱ-ն՝ գնողունակության պարիտետով հաշված: Բալար ցուցանիշներով բալթյան երկրները ռուսաստանից առաջ են: Շվեդիա ու Դանիա չեն դառել, բայց Ռուսաստան, Ուկրաինա, Ղազախստան մակարդակին էլ չեն մնացել: Այնպես որ, եղբայր, միջին լատիշը միջին ռուսից լավ ա ապրում, հաստատ: Համ էլ միջին լատիշը ապագայի հետ կապված հույսեր ունի գոնե, իսկ ռուսն ու հայը էս պահի դրությամբ չունեն:

----------

Philosopher (15.03.2014), Sagittarius (15.03.2014), Աթեիստ (15.03.2014), Ներսես_AM (15.03.2014), Շինարար (15.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.03.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես արձանի պահը ընդամենը նշել էի որպես տուրիզմի բացասական կողմ:


Անգլիացի տուրիստները աշխարհի ամենալպիրշ տուրիստներ են: Մենակ ռուս տուրիստները կարան մի քիչ մրցեն անգլիացի տուրիստների հետ, էն էլ դեռ հեռու են իրանց հավասարվելուց: Անգլիացի տուրիստները ամեն տեղ են շռում արձանների վրա, լակում են բացարձակապես ցանկացած վայրում ու մեծից փոքր, ու վաբշե անգլիացիները Լոնդոնում էլ են շռում իրանց արձանների վրա: Մեկ-մեկ նայում ես անգլիացիներին ու հավատդ չի գալիս, որ սրանք աշխարհի դոմինանտ ռասան են, ու տենց պետական, ռազմական ու կրթական համակարգ են կարացել ստեղծել: 

Նենց որ, թող գնան Ռիգա փող ծախսեն, թող մի հատ էլ շռեն, բան չկա  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.03.2014)

----------


## Marduk

Վիշապ
Նայի ձեր կողմերում ինչեր է կատարվում   :LOL:  :LOL: 

USA Seeks to Join Russian Federation
http://www.veteranstoday.com/2014/03/11/putin4prez/

Նկարի վրա կարդացեք, կզգաք թե օլիգարխներից հոգնած մարդիկ աշխարհում ինչ են ուզում   :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

Գոյություն ունի Չեխոսլովակիայի խաղաղ բաժանման նախադեպը։

Ուկրաինան լավ կանի որդեգրի այդ մոդելը,  արևմտյան մասը կգնա կմտնի ՆԱՏՕ/ԵՄ, իսկ այն մի քանի շրջանը որ չեն ուզում թող ուր ուզում են գնան բայց չխանգարեն մյուսներին։

Եթե սխալվեն պատերազմ սկսեն ահավոր կորուստներ կունենան, պատերազմը դա ռուսի տարերքն է

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գոյություն ունի Չեխոսլովակիայի խաղաղ բաժանման նախադեպը։
> 
> Ուկրաինան լավ կանի որդեգրի այդ մոդելը,  արևմտյան մասը կգնա կմտնի ՆԱՏՕ/ԵՄ, իսկ այն մի քանի շրջանը որ չեն ուզում թող ուր ուզում են գնան բայց չխանգարեն մյուսներին։
> 
> Եթե սխալվեն պատերազմ սկսեն ահավոր կորուստներ կունենան, պատերազմը դա ռուսի տարերքն է


բաժանման ուղիները միշտ չի որ դու ես ընտրում… հաճախ պարտադրվում ա… սա չեխ/սլովալ բաժամնում չի… չի կարա տենց լինի… ֆունդամենտալ տարբերություններ կան…

----------


## Mephistopheles

http://www.vesti.ru/only_video.html?vid=514788

----------


## Mephistopheles

> http://www.vesti.ru/only_video.html?vid=514788


Ժող, տենում ե՞ք էս ղազուխը, մախատը… այ էս՝ մեր ոռն ա մտնում…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժող, տենում ե՞ք էս ղազուխը, մախատը… այ էս՝ մեր ոռն ա մտնում…


Մեֆ, ես ղազուխ ու մախատ չտեսա, տեսա սուտ ու քծնանք։ Բայց որ դրանք մի տեղ մտնում են, երևի ճիշտ ես ։Ճ
Յանի էս վիդեոն ինչ կապ ուներ թեմայի հետ, ստեղ Պուծինը իրա սեփական ժողովդրին ա շինում հլը որ…

----------

Տրիբուն (19.03.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեֆ, ես ղազուխ ու մախատ չտեսա, տեսա սուտ ու քծնանք։ Բայց որ դրանք մի տեղ մտնում են, երևի ճիշտ ես ։Ճ
> Յանի էս վիդեոն ինչ կապ ուներ թեմայի հետ, ստեղ Պուծինը իրա սեփական ժողովդրին ա շինում հլը որ…


Շատ մեծ բանանը, մի կտոր տարավ մյուս մեծ բանանից, ու էտ ընթացքում շատ մեծ բանանի ժողովուրդը լավ կուտը կերավ, որ իրանք դեռ հզոր, աշխարհակալ երկիր են .... արցունքներ, երգ ու պար: 

Ռուսաստանն ու Ուկրաինան լավ իրար արժան են, մի ախմախ երկիր մեկն ա, մի ախմախ երկիր էլ մյուսն ա - դրած իրանց ժողովուրդներին աջ ու ձախ կթում են, մեկը Ղրիմն ա փախցնում, ու խոսատանում ա, որ հեսա սաղ աշխարհի մայրիգն են լացացնելու, մյուսը տակի մնացածը ուզում ա ԵՄ ճխտի, ու իրան հույս ա տալիս, որ հեսա դրախտում են ապրելու: Ու էս պատմության մեջ Պուծինը վիճակը խնդալույա, Ուկրաինայի վիճակը լացելույա, եվրոպացիների վիճակը մեղ ասած մազալույա:

----------

Վիշապ (21.03.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աշխարհքումս կամ համատարած դեբիլություն ա, կամ էլ իրոք դավադրության տեսությունը ճիշտ բան ա, ու ես իզուր դրան չեմ հավատում: 

Ոնց նայում ես սաղ աշխարհն ամեն ինչ անում ա, որ Ուկրաինան երկու կես անեն, կամ ընդհանրապես որպես պետություն մեջտեղից հանեն: Աչքիս բոլորը մինչև կոկորդները զզվել են Ուկրաինայից: ԵՄ-ն ասոցացման համաձայնագիր ա դեմ տալիս, իմանալով որ ռուսական հակազդեցություն ա լինելու: Ռուսները Յանուկովիչին կուտը տալիս են, որ չստորագրի, իմանալով որ եվրոպացիները կարող ա մայդան հրահրեն: Մայդանը հրահրում են, իմանալով որ եթե հեղափոխություն լինի, ռուսները Ղրիմը խլելու են: Հիմա էլ, հենց Ղրիմը խլեցին, ԵՄ-ն ափալ-թափալ ասոցացման համաձայնագիր ա էլի դեմ տալիս Ուկրաինային, որը էս պահին նույնիսկ ընտրված նախագահ ու պառլամենտ չունի, իմանալով, որ Ուկրաինայի արևելքում կարող ա դժգոհության ալիքը հզորանա, ու ռուսներին առիթ տան, որ հիմա էլ Ուկրաինայի արևելքը խլի: Ու սենց ...

----------

Վիշապ (21.03.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աշխարհքումս կամ համատարած դեբիլություն ա, կամ էլ իրոք դավադրության տեսությունը ճիշտ բան ա, ու ես իզուր դրան չեմ հավատում: 
> 
> Ոնց նայում ես սաղ աշխարհն ամեն ինչ անում ա, որ Ուկրաինան երկու կես անեն, կամ ընդհանրապես որպես պետություն մեջտեղից հանեն: Աչքիս բոլորը մինչև կոկորդները զզվել են Ուկրաինայից: ԵՄ-ն ասոցացման համաձայնագիր ա դեմ տալիս, իմանալով որ ռուսական հակազդեցություն ա լինելու: Ռուսները Յանուկովիչին կուտը տալիս են, որ չստորագրի, իմանալով որ եվրոպացիները կարող ա մայդան հրահրեն: Մայդանը հրահրում են, իմանալով որ եթե հեղափոխություն լինի, ռուսները Ղրիմը խլելու են: Հիմա էլ, հենց Ղրիմը խլեցին, ԵՄ-ն ափալ-թափալ ասոցացման համաձայնագիր ա էլի դեմ տալիս Ուկրաինային, որը էս պահին նույնիսկ ընտրված նախագահ ու պառլամենտ չունի, իմանալով, որ Ուկրաինայի արևելքում կարող ա դժգոհության ալիքը հզորանա, ու ռուսներին առիթ տան, որ հիմա էլ Ուկրաինայի արևելքը խլի: Ու սենց ...


Ամեն մարդ իրա շահին ա նայում…

պռի տօմ, մոռացար ասես որ Ուկրաինան պատերազմի ա պատրաստվում, իսկ ԵՄ ու ամերիկան ասում են որ չեն խառնվելու…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Աշխարհքումս կամ համատարած դեբիլություն ա, կամ էլ իրոք դավադրության տեսությունը ճիշտ բան ա, ու ես իզուր դրան չեմ հավատում: 
> 
> Ոնց նայում ես սաղ աշխարհն ամեն ինչ անում ա, որ Ուկրաինան երկու կես անեն, կամ ընդհանրապես որպես պետություն մեջտեղից հանեն: Աչքիս բոլորը մինչև կոկորդները զզվել են Ուկրաինայից: ԵՄ-ն ասոցացման համաձայնագիր ա դեմ տալիս, իմանալով որ ռուսական հակազդեցություն ա լինելու: Ռուսները Յանուկովիչին կուտը տալիս են, որ չստորագրի, իմանալով որ եվրոպացիները կարող ա մայդան հրահրեն: Մայդանը հրահրում են, իմանալով որ եթե հեղափոխություն լինի, ռուսները Ղրիմը խլելու են: Հիմա էլ, հենց Ղրիմը խլեցին, ԵՄ-ն ափալ-թափալ ասոցացման համաձայնագիր ա էլի դեմ տալիս Ուկրաինային, որը էս պահին նույնիսկ ընտրված նախագահ ու պառլամենտ չունի, իմանալով, որ Ուկրաինայի արևելքում կարող ա դժգոհության ալիքը հզորանա, ու ռուսներին առիթ տան, որ հիմա էլ Ուկրաինայի արևելքը խլի: Ու սենց ...


Ինձ թվում է, սաղ սկսվեց նրանից, որ Պուծինը որոշեց միություն ստեղծել, որպեսզի (հակակշռի Եվրոպային)
ցույց տա, թե ինչ սուպերմեն ա ինքը։ Էդ միության անթաքույց նպատակն էլ ոչ թե ինտեգրացիան ու ազատականացումն էր, այլ հակառակը` միակենտրոն բռնակալությունը, որ սաղ Պուծինի կանտռոլի տակ լինի։ Եվրոպան էլ պիտի բնականաբար դեմը փորձեր առնել, որովհետև պուծինյան էսկալյացիան դա տնտեսական ու ռազմական անվտանգության լուրջ պրոբլեմ ա իրենց համար։ Ու առաջացավ էս հիմար խնդիրը Ուկրաինայի ու խոսքի Հայաստանի նման անկապ ու անորոշ երկրների համար` կողմնորոշվեք, կամ Եվրոպա, կամ` Ռուսաստան (ավելի շուտ` Պուծին) ու կողմնորոշվեք հենց հիմա, ժամանակ չկա։ Պուծինը դիմեց շանտաժի ու ագրեսիայի, Եվրոպան փոխարենը փող առաջարկեց։ Հայաստանը միանգամից չոքեց (տենց էլ պիտի լիներ), իսկ Ուկրաինան դիմադրեց, դե մի քիչ ավելի շատ ռեսուրս ունի` մասնավորապես ինտելեկտուալ առումով։ 
Ընդհանուր առմամբ սաղ էլ թքած ունեն Ուկաինայի վրա որպես պետություն, կարևորը իրենց շահերն են։ Ու էս շահերի բախման մեջ Ուկրաինան հավանաբար բաժան–բաժան պիտի արվեր, որովհետև Ուկրաինայի լիդերներն էլ ոչ մեկ Հիսուս Քրիստոս չի, ու իրենց քյարի ու ամբիցիաների համար երկրի մաման կլացացնեն առանց խղճի խայթ զգալու (ոնց որ Պուծինն ա իրա երկրի մաման լացացնում ու բրեժնևյան ճառեր կարդում հարիֆ ժողովդրի գլխին), առնվազն զարմանալի կլիներ, եթե միավորվեին ընդհանուր նպատակների շուրջ։ Հիմա Ուկրաինայում փողերի բաժանման ու առուծախի վիճակ ա, որ ասենք կողմերը անբավարարված մնացին, ապա հարիֆ ժողովուրդներին իրար դեմ կհանեն, անունն էլ կդնեն ազգամիջյան ատելություն։ Ամենավերջում սպասում եմ, որ Չինաստանն ու Եվրոպան Ռուսաստանին կկտրտեն ու կուտեն այնպես, ինչպես Ռուսաստանն է կտրտում Ուկրաինան կամ կտրտեց Վրաստանը։

----------

Տրիբուն (22.03.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամեն մարդ իրա շահին ա նայում…
> 
> պռի տօմ, մոռացար ասես որ Ուկրաինան պատերազմի ա պատրաստվում, իսկ ԵՄ ու ամերիկան ասում են որ չեն խառնվելու…


Մեֆ, ոնց որ մենք բոլորս էս վերջերս պարզեցինք (ու ուկրաինացիներն էլ մեր պես պարզեցին), Ուկրաինան բանակ չունի, որ մի հատ էլ պատերազմի մասնակցի: Աչքիս էս խառը վիճակում որ ղարաբաղցիք վիզ դնեին, կարող ա Ղրիմը Ղարաբաղի կազմի մեջ մտցնեին:

----------


## Marduk

Բանակ ստեղծելը շատ դժվար գործ է, հատկապես եթե չգիտես դե դիմացիդ սպան կամ զինվորը իրականում հոգու խորքում ում կողմից է։
Դրա համար հիմա ստեղծում են Ազգային Գվարդիա, որը հավաքագրված կլինի հիմնականում արևմտյան շրջաններից։
Բայց սա էլ իր թույլ կողմերը ունի, վոոբշեմ բարդ է․․․

----------


## Marduk

Ուկրաինական սպաները բողոքում են ՊՆ-ից, ՊՆ-ն էլ իրենց է քննադատում։
Կարճ ասած ռազբորկեք թե ով է մեղավոր
Բայց մեղքը խոշոր հաշվով պայմանագրային բանակն է, որովհետև փողով հավաքված զինվորը էության զինվոր չի այլ ուրիշ բան է
լուրջ պահերին վարձկանը կարող է չուզենալ կռվել այլ կանցնի նրա կողմը ով իրեն ավելի մեծ գումար կառաջարկի, ինչից և օգտվեցին ռուսները




> Ղրիմում տեղակայված Ուկրաինական բանակի զորամասերի հրամանատարների կարծիքով՝ Կիևի իշխանություններն իրենց հանձնել են բախտի քմահաճույքին՝ մի խոսքով «քցել են»: Ուկրաինական TCH հեռուստաընկերության եթերում նման գնահատական է հնչեցրել Կերչ քաղաքում տեղակայված ուկրաինական զորամասերից մեկի հրամանատարի տեղակալ Ալեքսեյ Նիկիֆորովը:


http://www.panorama.am/am/analytics/...krain-dif-min/

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ոնց որ մենք բոլորս էս վերջերս պարզեցինք (ու ուկրաինացիներն էլ մեր պես պարզեցին), Ուկրաինան բանակ չունի, որ մի հատ էլ պատերազմի մասնակցի: Աչքիս էս խառը վիճակում որ ղարաբաղցիք վիզ դնեին, կարող ա Ղրիմը Ղարաբաղի կազմի մեջ մտցնեին:


Խարկովը կամ Դոնեցկը… մեզ ինդուստրիա ա պետք

----------

Տրիբուն (05.04.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ավագովը նենց ա մարդու քեֆը բերում։ Մարդը ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում ա հայտնվել‎։ 
Անպայման նայեք։ Մի օր բալքի մեր մոտ էլ մի Ավագով ունենանք։ ՈՒ ես հավատում եմ, որ այ սենց մարդկանց շնորհիվ ՈՒկրաինան բարգավաճելու ա։

----------

Sagittarius (05.04.2014), Աթեիստ (05.04.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ավագովը նենց ա մարդու քեֆը բերում։ Մարդը ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում ա հայտնվել‎։ 
> Անպայման նայեք։ Մի օր բալքի մեր մոտ էլ մի Ավագով ունենանք։ ՈՒ ես հավատում եմ, որ այ սենց մարդկանց շնորհիվ ՈՒկրաինան բարգավաճելու ա։


Էն օր թերթում մի հատ հոդված ընկավ աչքովս (լւորերին հետևելու շատ ժամանակ չեմ ունենում). «Պրավիյ Սեկտորի» ամենակրիմինալ լիդերների դեմ որս են սկսել, դրանցից մեկին էլ ձերբակալելուց «դիմադրություն ցույց տալու համար» սատկցրել են: Պրավիյ Սեկտորը Ավակովին ա մեղադրում ու խոստանում ա վրեժխնդիր լինել: ՈՒկրաինան ճիշտ ուղու վրա ռուս շովունիստների ծառաներից երկիրը ազատեցին, հիմա էլ իրանց մեջի անգրագետ, ավանտյուրիստ զիբիլին պտի չթողնեն, որ գլուխ բարձրացնեն:

----------

Տրիբուն (05.04.2014)

----------


## Marduk

Այսինքն Պռավի սեկտորի տղերքը գնան մեռնեն մայդանում, որ հեղափոխություն անեն ու հիմա  իրենց վրա որս սկսվի՞՞՞

----------


## Sagittarius

> Այսինքն Պռավի սեկտորի տղերքը գնան մեռնեն մայդանում, որ հեղափոխություն անեն ու հիմա  իրենց վրա որս սկսվի՞՞՞


«Պատերազմ» ամեն մեկը չի գնում անարդարության դեմ կռվելու համար, շատերը գնում անարդարություն անողներին կզցնելու, որ անարդարության բիզնեսը իրենց ձեռքը վերցնեն, հին ժամանակների լեզվով ասած՝ ավարի համար. ոնց որ մեր պարեզամի կտցրած «հերոսները», որ հետ են եկել նստել են գլխներիս. իսկ մեռնողները հիմնականում Մոնթեի նման ռոմանտիկներն են, որ հարիֆ-հարիֆ ընկնում են գյուլի տակ: 

Այ դրանց հիմա որսում են, քանի հաղթանակից հարբած ավանտյուրիստ ջահելության շալակին նստած՝ շատ չեն ժրել:

----------

Artgeo (05.04.2014), Տրիբուն (05.04.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Սենց ասեմ. ընդհանրապես Ուկրաինայի համար սցենարը վատագույն տարբերակով զարգացավ, բայց ոչ վատագույն ավարտով: 

Ու պատճառը նրանում ա, որ նման երկրներում ահավոր շատ են ոչ կոմպետենտ, կշռադատված մարդիկ, ու Ռուսաստանի նման ոչ ադեկվատ երկրի հարևան լինելու դժբախտություն ունեն: Կարճ ասած, եթե ամենասկզբից էլ Յանուկովիչը խելքը գլխին մարդ լիներ, ընդառաջ կգնար ցուցարարներից (որոնք դեռ ընդամենը ՄՄ-ի դեմ էին բողոքում) ու միջանկյալ լուծում կառաջարկեր, ասենք՝ հանրաքվե: Ճիշտ ա՝ մեր երկրների նման իշխանության ծարավ երկրում, նման փոքր կոմպրոմիսի արդյունքում էլ կամաց-կամաց իշխանությունը կկորցներ, բայց առանց որևէ ցնցման ու կարող ա նորից ընտրության մասնակցեր ւո հետ գար իշխանության: Բայց գործեց հին ԿԳԲիշնիկական, պուտինյան մեթոդը, ոչ մի զիջում, ես նախագահն եմ, հետևաբար ես թագավորն եմ ու մենակ ես եմ որոշում կայացնում, ու ցանկացած դիմադրություն բերկուտով կկզցնենք. Մարտի 1-ին դա գործեց, Ուկրաինայում դա չգործեց: Ռուսական շովունիստական քայլերին ի պատասխան Ուկրաինայում արթնացան տեղական ծայրահեղականները, որոնք հրացանները ձեռքները դուրս եկան բերկուտի դեմ: Ինչպես նույն ռուսներն են ասում, պրոտիվ լոմա նետ պրիյոմա, եսլի նետ դրուգովա լոմա: Բայց հեչ լավ չի, երբ երկիրը լոմերն են ղեկավարում, անկախ նրանից, թե ում ճամբարից են իրանք: Իսկ ամենալավ տարբերակն ա, եբր գործը ընդհանրապես լոմերին չի հասնում: Նայի նույն Սիրիան. ապստամբներն էլ Ասսադից ոչ պակաս կտցրած ծայրահեղականներ, բայց խի ա վիճակը դրան հասել, որ նման լոմերն են ոտքի հելել: Էտ ամենի պատճառը էտ հին շովունիստական, ոչ կոմպրոմիսային, տոտալիտար, կգբիշնիկական ղեկավարումն է:

----------

Տրիբուն (05.04.2014)

----------


## Marduk

> Կարճ ասած, եթե ամենասկզբից էլ Յանուկովիչը խելքը գլխին մարդ լիներ, ընդառաջ կգնար ցուցարարներից (որոնք դեռ ընդամենը ՄՄ-ի դեմ էին բողոքում) ու միջանկյալ լուծում կառաջարկեր, ասենք՝ հանրաքվե:


Յանուկովիչը ոչ մի անգամ չի ասել որ ինքը ՄՄ է մտնում, ինքը ուղղակի չստորագրեց ԵՄ-ի հետ ասոսացման պայմանագիրը ասելով որ դա տնտեսական վնաս է։
Ինքը ուզում էր չեզոք երկիր լիներ, ոնց որ առաջարկում էին իրենց հոդվածներում Բժեզինսկին ու Քիսինջերը, Ֆինլանդիայի մոդելով։  Կար լուրջ պայմնավորվածություն Գերմանիայի ու Ռուսաստանի միջև որ Ուկրաինան չեզոք լինի։ Էն էլ ամերիկացիները ինչպես միշտ խառնեցին խաղաքարտերը ու սարքեցին «կառավարելի քաոս»։ 

 Իսկ հանրաքվե ոչ մեկ թույլ չէր տա, որովհետև հանրաքվեյում կպարզվեր որ կարող է Ուկրաինայի 40 տոկոսը ուզում է Ռուսաստանի կազմում լինել դրա համար էդ տարբերակը ընդանրապես չէր քննարկվում։  Ան հիմա նույնիսկ վախենում են ֆեդերատիվ սահմանադրության հարցը քննարկեն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Յանուկովիչը ոչ մի անգամ չի ասել որ ինքը ՄՄ է մտնում, ինքը ուղղակի չստորագրեց ԵՄ-ի հետ ասոսացման պայմանագիրը ասելով որ դա տնտեսական վնաս է։
> Ինքը ուզում էր չեզոք երկիր լիներ.........


Յանուկովիչը մի բան էր ուզում - անվերջ ու անպատժելի լափել: Մնացյալ որոշումները ածանցյալ են էս մի ցանկությունից:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.04.2014), Ներսես_AM (08.04.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Այսինքն Պռավի սեկտորի տղերքը գնան մեռնեն մայդանում, որ հեղափոխություն անեն ու հիմա  իրենց վրա որս սկսվի՞՞՞


Էդ հարյուր հոգուց կարա՞ս ասես քանի հոգին են Պրավի սեկտորից եղել։ Ավագովը տոչնի ասել ա․ «հայրենասերը զենքով գնում ա Ազգային գվարիդա ա գրում ու գնում ա սահմանն ա պահում, ոչ թե զենքն առնում ու գնում սրան նրան ա թալանում»։

----------

Տրիբուն (08.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սենց ասեմ. ընդհանրապես Ուկրաինայի համար սցենարը վատագույն տարբերակով զարգացավ, բայց* ոչ վատագույն ավարտով*: 
> 
> Ու պատճառը նրանում ա, որ նման երկրներում ահավոր շատ են ոչ կոմպետենտ, կշռադատված մարդիկ, ու Ռուսաստանի նման ոչ ադեկվատ երկրի հարևան լինելու դժբախտություն ունեն: Կարճ ասած, եթե ամենասկզբից էլ Յանուկովիչը խելքը գլխին մարդ լիներ, ընդառաջ կգնար ցուցարարներից (որոնք դեռ ընդամենը ՄՄ-ի դեմ էին բողոքում) ու միջանկյալ լուծում կառաջարկեր, ասենք՝ հանրաքվե: Ճիշտ ա՝ մեր երկրների նման իշխանության ծարավ երկրում, նման փոքր կոմպրոմիսի արդյունքում էլ կամաց-կամաց իշխանությունը կկորցներ, բայց առանց որևէ ցնցման ու կարող ա նորից ընտրության մասնակցեր ւո հետ գար իշխանության: Բայց գործեց հին ԿԳԲիշնիկական, պուտինյան մեթոդը, ոչ մի զիջում, ես նախագահն եմ, հետևաբար ես թագավորն եմ ու մենակ ես եմ որոշում կայացնում, ու ցանկացած դիմադրություն բերկուտով կկզցնենք. Մարտի 1-ին դա գործեց, Ուկրաինայում դա չգործեց: Ռուսական շովունիստական քայլերին ի պատասխան Ուկրաինայում արթնացան տեղական ծայրահեղականները, որոնք հրացանները ձեռքները դուրս եկան բերկուտի դեմ: Ինչպես նույն ռուսներն են ասում, պրոտիվ լոմա նետ պրիյոմա, եսլի նետ դրուգովա լոմա: Բայց հեչ լավ չի, երբ երկիրը լոմերն են ղեկավարում, անկախ նրանից, թե ում ճամբարից են իրանք: Իսկ ամենալավ տարբերակն ա, եբր գործը ընդհանրապես լոմերին չի հասնում: Նայի նույն Սիրիան. ապստամբներն էլ Ասսադից ոչ պակաս կտցրած ծայրահեղականներ, բայց խի ա վիճակը դրան հասել, որ նման լոմերն են ոտքի հելել: Էտ ամենի պատճառը էտ հին շովունիստական, ոչ կոմպրոմիսային, տոտալիտար, կգբիշնիկական ղեկավարումն է:


դեռա վարտված չի… սա մենակ ներուկրաինական խնդիր չի… շատ ավելի խորն ա ու ես չեմ կարծում որ որ ամենալվ ձևով կվերջանա… երանի սխալվեմ… 

երկրի ղեկավարը, կամ ղեկավարող վերնախավն ընդդիմության հետ միասին չի կարա ասի, որ մեր հարևանը խելառ ա ու պատասխանատվություն չվերցնի իր վար դեպքերի զարգացման ընթացքի համար… Ռուսաստանն ինչքան էլ խելառ դեբիլ կամ հիմար երկիր լինի՝ նա գոյություն ունեցող ու նկատվող փաստա ու պետական/քաղաքական գործիչը ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ ա նկատել ու հաշվի առնել դա… 

Russia is not going away and you better deal with it…

----------

Տրիբուն (08.04.2014)

----------


## Marduk

> Յանուկովիչը մի բան էր ուզում - անվերջ ու անպատժելի լափել: Մնացյալ որոշումները ածանցյալ են էս մի ցանկությունից:


Իրա մնացյալ ցանկությունները հակասության մեջ չէին մտնում իրա հիմնական ցանկության հետ։
Ու ընդանրապես Յանուկովիչը շատ հանգիստ կվայելեր իրա գողացած փողերը եթե ստորագրեր ԵՄ ասոսացմանը։  Նույնիսկ իրեն մեդալ կտային։
Ինքը մեծ ռիսկի դիմեց չստորագրելով ու ինքը ԳԻՏԵՐ որ ռիսկի է դիմում։
Բայց ինքը գնաց էդ ռիսկին որովհետև երկկողմանի երաշխիք էր ստացել։  Թե՛ Գերմանիայից թե՛ Ռուսաստանից թե էլի այլ կարգի անձերից։ Օրինակ Քիսինջերից։

----------


## Marduk

> Էդ հարյուր հոգուց կարա՞ս ասես քանի հոգին են Պրավի սեկտորից եղել։


Կոնկրետ չեմ կարող ասել թե ինչքան են եղել Պռավի սեկտորից բայց կարող եմ ասել որ մեծ մասը եղել են արևմտյան շրջաններից, այն շրջաններից  որտեղ տրադիցիոն ուժեղ են ազգայնականները։  Սա անհերքելի փաստ է։  Կիևի ինծելեգենցիան դեկտեմբերին մի քիչ ցույցեր արեց ու ցրվեց տներով, մայդանում սաղ ձմեռ օրերին հենց «սոտնյաներն» են հերթապահել։  

   Հիմա Պռավի սեկտորը ասում է ժողովրդին զենք տվեք գնանք Ռուսաստանի հետ կռվենք, պարտզինություն անենք, իսկ Ավակովը ուզում է Ազգային Գվարդիա ստեղծի որ իրեն ենթարկվեն այսինքն ՆԳՆ-ին այլ ոչ թե ՊՆ-ին։

----------


## Marduk

Պռավի սեկտորը ընդանրապես ուզում է որ հեղափոխությունը շարունակվի, որ սեփականության վերաբաշխում սկսվի , կատարվի լյուստրացիա, որովհետև կասկածներ կան որ շատերը ԱԱԾ-ի հետ համագործակցել են նախկինում այդ թվում Ավակովը։  

Իսկ Յացենյուկը բան ման դեմ են լյուստրացիային այսինքն հեղափոխության շարունակությանը

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մարդուկ, սաղ աշխարհն ասում է Յարոշն է ՖՍԲ-շնիկ... Ու դա պնդելու համար ավելի լուրջ հիմքեր կան, քան Յացենյուկի կամ Ավակովի համար:

----------


## Marduk

> *Վրացի գեներալ. Մայդանի արյունահեղությանը մասնակցել է 4 վրացի դիպուկահար
> *
> «Չորս վրացի դիպուկահար մասնակցել է փետրվարի 20-ին Մայդանում տեղի ունեցած բախումներին և նրանք գործել են Սաակաշվիլիի կուսակցության հրահանգով, որոնց ներկայացուցիչները ոչ մեկ անգամ են ելույթ ունեցել Կիևի հրապարակում»: Այս մասին հայտարարել է Վրաստանի գեներալ, աբխազական պատերազմի վետերան Տրիստան Ցիտելաշվիլին: Հայտնում է ուկրաինական «Կորեսպոնդենտ» գործակալությունը: 
> 
> «Ինձ հայտնի է այն չորս անձանց անունները, ովքեր որպես դիպուկահար մասնակցել են Կիևի դեպքերին, սակայն ելնելով հետաքաննությունից, առայժմ չեմ հրապարակի: Հետքաննության նյութերը 2 շաբաթ անց կուղարկվեն դատախազություն»- հայտարարել է Ցիտելաշվիլին:


http://www.panorama.am/am/politics/2...espondent-net/

Յարոշը ՖՍԲ-շնիկ է թե ոչ դա ոչ մեկ չգիտի հաստատ, բայց որ սնայպերների հարցը դեռ շատ ջուր կքաշի էդ մեկը հաստատ է։
Կոնկրետ փաստ է որ Ղրիմը հանձնեցին Յացենյուկը ու Ավակովը, այլ ոչ թե Յարոշը։

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մարդուկ, եթե անգամ իշխանության Ավակովն ու Յացենյուկը չգային, այլ ասենք Յարոշն ու Սաշկա Բելկան, մեկ ա Ղրիմը էլի ռուսներինն էր լինելու: Եվ դա անձերով չէ պայմանավորված, յալ Ուկրաինայի բռնած արտաքին քաղաքական ուղուց: Վերջ: 

Իսկ Ղրիմը լրիվ օբյեկտիվորեն ստեղծված իրավիճակում ոչ մեկ չէր կարող պահել մի պարզ պատճառով. դրա համար համապատասխան ներուժ չուներ Ուկրաինան: Իսկ ՆԱՏՕ-ն ու ՌԴ-ն երբեք չեն գնա ուղիղ առճակատման: Այնպես որ՝ Ղրիմի ՌԴ-ացումը կանխորոշված էր այն պահից սկսած, երբ Ուկրաինան ընտրեց իր արտաքին քաղաքականության Եվրոպայի հետ ասոցացման ու «հակառուսականանացման» ուղեգիծը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռուսները բայց օղբատ են: Առավոտից նորություններով ցույց են տալիս, թե ոնց ա ուկրաինական բանակաը գնդակահարում խաղաղ ու անզեն բնակիչներին, իսկ էտ խաղաղ ու անզեն բնակիչները մի օրվա մեջ երեք ուկրաինական ուղղաթիռ են արդեն խփել:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռուսները բայց օղբատ են: Առավոտից նորություններով ցույց են տալիս, թե ոնց ա ուկրաինական բանակաը գնդակահարում խաղաղ ու անզեն բնակիչներին, իսկ էտ խաղաղ ու անզեն բնակիչները մի օրվա մեջ երեք ուկրաինական ուղղաթիռ են արդեն խփել:


ինչ օղբաթ ապեր… ես էն գլխից եմ ասել, էսի քաքի համը պտի հելնի ու նեց չի որ մի հատ եսիմինչ հայտնագործություն ա… ոչ էլ մարգարեանալ ա պետք… 

շատ բարդ ա վիճակը… ահավոր…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինչ օղբաթ ապեր… ես էն գլխից եմ ասել, էսի քաքի համը պտի հելնի ու նեց չի որ մի հատ եսիմինչ հայտնագործություն ա… ոչ էլ մարգարեանալ ա պետք… 
> 
> շատ բարդ ա վիճակը… ահավոր…


Ապեր, շատ պարզ ա, բար բան չկա - ռուսները տավար են, Ուկրաինան էլ երկիր չի, ու աչքիս ԱՄՆ, Ռուսներ, ԵՄ վաղուց որոշել են, որ սաղի համար էլ լավ կլինի, որ էտ երկիրը կիսվի պրծնի:

----------


## arm-81

պրոստո hերթական եզին են տապալել ու hիմա դանակավորներով աշխատում են ով ինչքան կարա մեծ ու hամով պատառ պոկել, մինչ էդ փորձում էին եզին կենդանի կենդանի իրանցով անել չստացվեց, hիմա մորթում են որ կիսվեն

----------


## Marduk

Օդեսայում արածը ուղղակի անասունությունն էր բանդերականների կողմից, սկզբից այրել են անտիմայդանի պալատկեքը, հետո դրանք էլ փախել լցվել են շենք ու այրել են շենքը։ 45 զոհ։  Էս Յարոշը իրա մարդկանցով քանդում է երկրի միասնականությունը։   Հաստատ պիտի դրա ով լինելը պարզեն ուկրաինական իշխանությունները։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Օդեսայում արածը ուղղակի անասունությունն էր բանդերականների կողմից, սկզբից այրել են անտիմայդանի պալատկեքը, հետո դրանք էլ փախել լցվել են շենք ու այրել են շենքը։ 45 զոհ։  Էս Յարոշը իրա մարդկանցով քանդում է երկրի միասնականությունը։   Հաստատ պիտի դրա ով լինելը պարզեն ուկրաինական իշխանությունները։


Անասուն են: Նու մարդկությունը ընհանրապես պարբերաբար ա անասուն լինում: Հանրաքվե արե՛ք, յան տվե՛ք իրարից: Բայց դե էն գեորգևսկի բանտիկներով յոնջեքն էլ թող մեղքը վրներից չքցեն, ասում են պատերազմ ենք հայտարարել. ամեն ձև փորձում են ավելի շիկացնել երկու կողմերի միջև ատելությունը, դե հեչ, էտ իրանց առաջադրանքն ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.05.2014)

----------


## Marduk

Նկարներ ու պատմություններ Օդեսսայի սպանդից

http://frallik.livejournal.com/781599.html

ներվերից թույլ մարդիկ չնայեն

----------


## Աթեիստ

Marduk, քո դրածը սպանդից հետոյին ա վերաբերում։

Կարդացեք հակառակ կողմին էլ, բախումի սկզբից ու ընթացքում արված նկարներով։

Շատ լավ երևում ա, թե ինչ «խեղճ էին» պրոռուսական «ուկրաինացիները»։

http://napaki.livejournal.com/100072.html

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Նկարներ ու պատմություններ Օդեսսայի սպանդից
> 
> http://frallik.livejournal.com/781599.html
> 
> ներվերից թույլ մարդիկ չնայեն


Մարդուկ, Գեբելսը ձեր տու՞ն էլ ա եկել։

----------


## Marduk

Աթեիստ 
Տարբեր քաղաքական հոսանքների միջև փողոցային բախումներ լինում է բազմաթիվ երկրներում։ Նույնիսկ եվրոպական ու նույնիսկ լինում են մարդկային զոհեր։ 
Բայց պրոֆսայուզի տանը պատահածը լրիվ ուրիշ բան է եղել։  
Նայիր ինքդ։  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=s9AMjLBIliw

Հիմա նայի ու ասա ով է ստեղ եղել ուղղակի հենց այնպես նստացույց անողը ու ով է եղել հարձակվողը

----------


## Marduk

Ներսես 
Դու հավատու՞մ ես, որ շենքում մարդիկ մեռել են միայն կրակից ու ծխից։ Այդպիսի հսկա շենքում, որի ընդամենը առաջին հարկն է քչից շատից վառվել։

----------


## Artgeo

Նկարները ծանր են, միանշանակ: Բայց հայրենասիրությունն ու հայրենիքը վեր են ամեն ինչից, առավել ևս դավաճանների կյանքից:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ռուսական պրոպագանդայի հերթական ֆեյլը  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (10.05.2014), Norton (09.05.2014), Sagittarius (09.05.2014), Աթեիստ (09.05.2014), Ձայնալար (10.05.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Էս սաղ պատմության ամենամազալուն էն ա, որ ռուս շովունիստները պայքարում են ֆաշիզմի դեմ  :Jpit:  հետաքրքիր ա ծանոթանալ ֆաշիզմ բառի ռուսական մեկնաբանության հետ: 

Լավ ա էսօր պառադում "Զիգ Հայլ" չէին վանկարկում:

----------

Jarre (10.05.2014), Lílium (10.05.2014), Տրիբուն (11.05.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Էս սաղ պատմության ամենամազալուն էն ա, որ ռուս շովունիստները պայքարում են ֆաշիզմի դեմ  հետաքրքիր ա ծանոթանալ ֆաշիզմ բառի ռուսական մեկնաբանության հետ: 
> 
> Լավ ա էսօր պառադում "Զիգ Հայլ" չէին վանկարկում:


Ես էլ եմ դրանից ցբխվում։

Մայիսի 1, Սանկտ Պետերբուրգ

----------

Lílium (10.05.2014), Աթեիստ (10.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.05.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Մեկ էլ այ էս։ Եթե ժամանակ ունեք, անպայման նայեք, փլիզ։

----------

Bruno (10.05.2014), Աթեիստ (10.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.05.2014)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ես էլ եմ դրանից ցբխվում։
> 
> Մայիսի 1, Սանկտ Պետերբուրգ


Էն, որ շենքի պատին Antalya Gourmet է գրած ու ոչ մի ռուսերեն տառ չկա, քեզ մոտ իհարկե ոչ մի կասկած չառաջացրեց: Ռուսական պրոպագանդայի ֆեյլերի վրա կժպտանք, իսկ հակառուսականը հալած յուղի տեղ կընդունե՞նք  :Jpit:

----------


## Գրող

> Էն, որ շենքի պատին Antalya Gourmet է գրած ու ոչ մի ռուսերեն տառ չկա, քեզ մոտ իհարկե ոչ մի կասկած չառաջացրեց: Ռուսական պրոպագանդայի ֆեյլերի վրա կժպտանք, իսկ հակառուսականը հալած յուղի տեղ կընդունե՞նք



Ինձ մոտ առաջացրեց, դրա համար էլ ստուգեցի ու պարզեցի, որ Antalya Gourmet-ը ռեստորան ա Պիծերում:

http://www.sptimes.ru/index.php?acti...story_id=38707

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ինձ մոտ առաջացրեց, դրա համար էլ ստուգեցի ու պարզեցի, որ Antalya Gourmet-ը ռեստորան ա Պիծերում:
> 
> http://www.sptimes.ru/index.php?acti...story_id=38707


Google street view-ով նայեցի էդ հասցեն, իրոք նկարի միջի շենքն է (չնայած տեղը դեռ ուրիշ բան է): Սխալ եմ, ներող:

----------

Jarre (12.05.2014), Գրող (11.05.2014), Ձայնալար (12.05.2014)

----------


## Marduk

կրեածիվ, սա տարածում են սոցցանցերում, չնայած որ երևի օրենքի խախտում է, որովհետև քվեարկության օրը ագիտացիա անել չի կարելի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապրի Կոնչիտան, հոյակապ էր


Կոնչիտան թրաշամանուկ ա ..

----------

insider (28.05.2014), Sagittarius (11.05.2014), Աթեիստ (11.05.2014), Ձայնալար (12.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (11.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մենակ չեմ ջոգում էս գրառումս ոնց ստեղ հայտնվեց: Վռոդի Եվրատեսլի թեմայում էի գրել  :Shok:  Բայց անկախ իրանից Կոնչիտայի նկարի տակ հայտնվեց, այսինքն մնաց թեմայի մեջ .. հետո էլ ասում եք չի կարող պատահել ..

----------


## Chuk

Խաբա՞ր եք, էս լու՞րջ ա.

----------


## Աթեիստ

Lenta.ru-ն դժվար հումոր աներ։

http://lenta.ru/news/2014/04/21/coins/

----------

Chuk (12.05.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Lenta.ru-ն դժվար հումոր աներ։
> 
> http://lenta.ru/news/2014/04/21/coins/


Լոլ  :Jpit:

----------


## Jarre

> Էն, որ շենքի պատին Antalya Gourmet է գրած ու ոչ մի ռուսերեն տառ չկա, քեզ մոտ իհարկե ոչ մի կասկած չառաջացրեց: Ռուսական պրոպագանդայի ֆեյլերի վրա կժպտանք, իսկ հակառուսականը հալած յուղի տեղ կընդունե՞նք


Շնորհակալություն տեղեկության համար ու ներողություն ֆեյք նկար շեյր անելու համար։
Գիտե՞ս մի բան եմ ուզում ասել։ Եթե դու այդքան ճամփորդում ես և եթե չեմ սխալվում որոշ ժամանակ ապրել ես նաև Ռուսաստանում ու «չգիտես» ռուսական ֆաշիզմի մաշտաբների մասին (կամ ինչը ավելի ցավալի կլինի՝ գիտես, բայց գիտակցորեն տպավորություն ես ստեղծում, որ դա ֆեյք է), ապա ես ցանկություն չունեմ որևէ բան քեզ բացատրել՝ չնայած իմ հարգանքին, որ ունեմ քո անձի հանդեպ։ Կարող ես ամենահեշտ տարբերակով Ջուջլի նկարներով նայես ու տեսնես բազմաթիվ սրանից ավելի բազմամարդ երթեր «օտարասեր» և «մարդասեր» Ռուսաստանի տարբեր քաղաքներում։ Չնայած գուցե դրանք էլ ֆոտոշոփ են....

----------

Աթեիստ (12.05.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Շնորհակալություն տեղեկության համար ու ներողություն ֆեյք նկար շեյր անելու համար։
> Գիտե՞ս մի բան եմ ուզում ասել։ Եթե դու այդքան ճամփորդում ես և եթե չեմ սխալվում որոշ ժամանակ ապրել ես նաև Ռուսաստանում ու «չգիտես» ռուսական ֆաշիզմի մաշտաբների մասին (կամ ինչը ավելի ցավալի կլինի՝ գիտես, բայց գիտակցորեն տպավորություն ես ստեղծում, որ դա ֆեյք է), ապա ես ցանկություն չունեմ որևէ բան քեզ բացատրել՝ չնայած իմ հարգանքին, որ ունեմ քո անձի հանդեպ։ Կարող ես ամենահեշտ տարբերակով Ջուջլի նկարներով նայես ու տեսնես բազմաթիվ սրանից ավելի բազմամարդ երթեր «օտարասեր» և «մարդասեր» Ռուսաստանի տարբեր քաղաքներում։ Չնայած գուցե դրանք էլ ֆոտոշոփ են....


մի երկու քանի ամիս առաջ չէր, որ ռուսական քաղաքներից մեկում ողջ հայ բնակչությանը հանին սիկտիր արին, մենակ նրա համար, որ հայկական ռեստորաններից մեկում ռուս էր սպանվել, հարցնում եմ՝ հստակ չեմ հիշում: Բա էն քեսսաբցիները ու՞ր էին էտ ժամանակ:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.05.2014)

----------


## Marduk

Նայեք Ռուսաստանի դեմքը  :LOL: 
ինչ ասես չկա մեջը, էլ ֆաշիստ, էլ գեյեր, էլ նացիկ, կոմունիստ/տրոցկիստ/ստալինիստ ու մի կոդլա լիբերալ, տեսնեյիք դրանց միտինգը մայիսի մեկին , սաղ կորուգոմ լիբերաստ ու պացիֆիստ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խաբա՞ր եք, էս լու՞րջ ա.


Լրիվ լուրջ ա: Մոտ մի ամիս առաջ էի դեռ կարդացել: Կայսերական թագն ու գավազանն ա պակասում:

----------

Chuk (12.05.2014), Nihil (12.05.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

Մեր նախագահը շնորհավորել է Ուկրաինայի նորընտիր նախագահին`




> «Հարգելի Պյոտր Ալեքսեի,
> 
> Շնորհավորում եմ Ձեզ Ուկրաինայի Նախագահ ընտրվելու կապակցությամբ:
> 
> Անկեղծորեն մաղթում եմ Ձեզ հաջողություններ երկրի սոցիալ-տնտեսական զարգացման ապահովման ճանապարհին Ուկրաինայի առջև ծառացած խնդիրների լուծման գործում՝ հասարակության համաձայնության և համախմբման պայմաններում։
> 
> Համոզված եմ, որ հայ-ուկրաինական փոխգործակցության համաչափ զարգացումը, առևտրատնտեսական փոխշահավետ համագործակցության ակտիվացումը և հումանիտար կապերը շարունակաբար ընդլայնելու մեր երկրների հանձնառությունը կնպաստեն երկկողմ միջպետական հարաբերությունների հետագա զարգացմանը, որոնց հիմքում ընկած են Հայաստանի և Ուկրաինայի ժողովուրդների բարեկամության բազմադարյա կապերը:
> 
> Հարգելի Պյոտր Ալեքսեի, մաղթում եմ Ձեզ հաջողություններ Ձեր պետական գործունեության մեջ, իսկ Ուկրաինայի բարեկամ ժողովրդին՝ խաղաղություն, բարօրություն և բարգավաճում»:


http://www.president.am/hy/congratul...nt-of-Ukraine/

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մեր նախագահը շնորհավորել է Ուկրաինայի նորընտիր նախագահին`
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.president.am/hy/congratul...nt-of-Ukraine/


Բայց ինքը ով ա դառել, որ մի հատ էլ չնորհավորի, երբ իրա ցարը ասել ա, որ ընդունում ա ընտրության արդյունքները ու Պորոշենկոյի հետ բանակցելու ա:

----------

Ներսես_AM (28.05.2014), Տրիբուն (28.05.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Երեկ մի երկու Կամազ չեչեն են փռել ուկրաինացիք։ Տարբեր տվյալներով միջինացրած մոտ 100 հոգի։ 
Ambrosine Դու դեռ «ինքնորոշվող» մարզերի կողմնակի՞ց ես։

Բայց մի բան կա, որ ամեն անգամ ամոթից գետինն եմ մտնում հենց աչքովս ընկնում ա։ Ոնց նայում ես Գեբելսի դպրոցը գերազանցիկ ավարտածների շեֆերը սաղ հայ են  :Bad:  RT–ինը Մարգարիտա Սիմանյան, Lifenews–ինը Աշոտ Գաբրիելյանով, մի հատ էլ Արամ Աշոտիչ կա էդ էլ չգիտեմ որինն ա։  :Bad:   :Bad: ‎  :Bad: 

Էս էլ թարմ մի ժամվա արտաթորանք Լայֆնյուզից 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BoqveM9CUAA_fE-.png:large


Ավելացում
նոր տեսա որ նկարի վրա նյութի հեղինակն էլ ա հայ։  :Bad:

----------

Bruno (28.05.2014), Աթեիստ (28.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (28.05.2014), Տրիբուն (28.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երեկ մի երկու Կամազ չեչեն են փռել ուկրաինացիք։ Տարբեր տվյալներով միջինացրած մոտ 100 հոգի։ 
> Ambrosine Դու դեռ «ինքնորոշվող» մարզերի կողմնակի՞ց ես։
> 
> Բայց մի բան կա, որ ամեն անգամ ամոթից գետինն եմ մտնում հենց աչքովս ընկնում ա։ Ոնց նայում ես Գեբելսի դպրոցը գերազանցիկ ավարտածների շեֆերը սաղ հայ են  RT–ինը Մարգարիտա Սիմանյան, Lifenews–ինը Աշոտ Գաբրիելյանով, մի հատ էլ Արամ Աշոտիչ կա էդ էլ չգիտեմ որինն ա։  ‎ 
> 
> Էս էլ թարմ մի ժամվա արտաթորանք Լայֆնյուզից 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BoqveM9CUAA_fE-.png:large
> 
> 
> ...


ապեր, ես ոչ մի ձև ռուսների նկատմամբ անխախտ, անվերապահ սեր չունեմ, բայց անգամ էս ֆորումում գրելուց ռուսաստանի ու ռուսների նկատմամբ էս դեպքում էդքան միանշանակ դիրքորոշում չեմ ունենա… մի բան մենակ… ուկրաինացիք ոչ միայն զենք էին ծախում ադրբեջանցիքին այլ նաև օդաչուներ ունեին որոնք ստեփանակերտն էին ռմբակոծում… մեկին բռնել էին, հետո բաց թողին գնաց տուն…

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ապեր, ես ոչ մի ձև ռուսների նկատմամբ անխախտ, անվերապահ սեր չունեմ, բայց անգամ էս ֆորումում գրելուց ռուսաստանի ու ռուսների նկատմամբ էս դեպքում էդքան միանշանակ դիրքորոշում չեմ ունենա… մի բան մենակ… ուկրաինացիք ոչ միայն զենք էին ծախում ադրբեջանցիքին այլ նաև օդաչուներ ունեին որոնք ստեփանակերտն էին ռմբակոծում… մեկին բռնել էին, հետո բաց թողին գնաց տուն…


Ապեր ներող բայց էսօրվա Ռուսաստանի նկատմամբ բացի բացասականից ուրիշ կարծիք ունեցողին ես չեմ կարող հասկանամ։ Տես ես չեմ ասում ռուս ազգին ընդհանրապես։ Ես ասում եմ էսօրվա Ռուսաստան պետությանը։ Ռուսաստանը էսօր ամեն տեղ պաշտպանում ա կոռումպացված, ծախու, կրիմինալ, արյունարբու ռեժիմներին։ Մի հատ նորմալ երկիր ասա, որի հետ իրենք նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունեն։ 
Ուկրաինայի զենք ծախելու հետ համեմատականդ հեչ տեղին չի մի շարք պատճառներով։ Ուկրաինան մեր մոտ բազա չունի ու երբեք չի եղել մեր «անվտանգության երաշխավորն» ու «ռազմավարական դաշնակիցը»։ Ուստի ազատ ա միջազգային պայմանագրերին չհակասող զենքի մատակարարման գործարք կնքել ցանկացած երկրի հետ, այդ թվում նաև Ադրբեջանի ու Հայաստանի հետ։ 
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ուկրաինացի վարձկան օդաչուին, ընդեղ ով ասես եղել ա վարձկան ու վարձկանների ամեն ազգից էլ կարող ես ճարել։ Դա նույնը չի ինչ պետական մակարդակով տեռորիստներ ու զենք մատակարարելը։ 

Ի դեպ մի քանի օր առաջ ռուսները առաջարկեցին ազերներին գնել ի հավելում նախկինում գնված 100 նորագոււն T90 տանկերի վաճառել ևս 100 տանկ։  Դրանից հետո ազերները կունենան 250 T72 ու 200 T90 տանկ հայերի 100ից պակաս T72 տանկերի դիմաց։ Շարունակիր ռուսների նկատմամբ ոչ միանշանակ վերաբերմունք ունենալ։

----------

Աթեիստ (28.05.2014), Ձայնալար (28.05.2014), Տրիբուն (28.05.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ambrosine Դու դեռ «ինքնորոշվող» մարզերի կողմնակի՞ց ես։


Ես Մեֆի խոսքերը կարող ա կրկնեմ, բայց ես էլ միանշանակ կարծիք չունեմ, որովհետև ես չեմ կարծում, որ միայն Ռուսաստանը դերակատարություն ունի այս քաոսում: Ավելին, ես վստահ չեմ, որ սա վերահսկելի քաոս է: Եթե ուկրաինացին ուկրաինացուն չի թողնում այրվող շենքի միջից դուրս գալ, կրակում է պատուհանների ուղղությամբ, որ պատուհանից էլ դուրս չցատկի, ուրեմն այնտեղ արդեն մի շարք սահմաններ անցել են:

Արցախի պատերազմում ուկրաինացիների մասնակցությունը, տարբեր տարիներին միջազգային ասպարեզում ադրբեջանցիներին ցուցաբերած աջակցությունը այս պահին չէի ցանկանա քննարկել, որովհետև հիմա շատ ավելի կարևոր է հասկանալ, թե ստեղծված իրադրությունը ինչ ազդեցություն կարող է ունենալ մեր վրա: Ու քանի որ իմ գլխում շատ տարբեր սցենարներ են, նախընտրում եմ դեռ սպասել:

----------

boooooooom (28.05.2014), Տրիբուն (28.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, ես ոչ մի ձև ռուսների նկատմամբ անխախտ, անվերապահ սեր չունեմ, բայց անգամ էս ֆորումում գրելուց ռուսաստանի ու ռուսների նկատմամբ էս դեպքում էդքան միանշանակ դիրքորոշում չեմ ունենա… մի բան մենակ… ուկրաինացիք ոչ միայն զենք էին ծախում ադրբեջանցիքին այլ նաև օդաչուներ ունեին որոնք ստեփանակերտն էին ռմբակոծում… մեկին բռնել էին, հետո բաց թողին գնաց տուն…


Մեֆ, էս գրածներդ ոչ մի քննադատության չեն դիմանում: Ուկրաինացիները ասենք մի քսան հոգի նայոմնիկ սնայպեր ունեին մի հինգ գոհի էլ օդաչու, իսկ ռուսները իրանց ձռով Գետաշանն ու Շահումյանը գրավեցին ու տվեցին Ադրբեջանցիներին: Ուկրաինան Ադրբեջանին ա վաճառել սովետից մնացած հնամաշ, քիչ թե շատ վերանորոգված տեխնիկա, իսկ ռուսները ամեն տարի Ադրբեջանին նորագույն տեխնիկա են վաճառում: Ուկրաինան ասենք մի քանի ՄԱԿ-ի կամ ԵԽ որոշումների ժամանակ ադրբեջանամետ դիրքորոշում ա ունեցել, բայց նման դիրքորոշում ասենք Ֆրանսիան էլ ա ունեցել - ու սա խոսում ա, ոչ թե ուկրաինացիների վատը լինելու մասին, այլ մեր արտաքին քաղաքականության ողորմելիության մասին:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր ներող բայց էսօրվա Ռուսաստանի նկատմամբ բացի բացասականից ուրիշ կարծիք ունեցողին ես չեմ կարող հասկանամ։ Տես ես չեմ ասում ռուս ազգին ընդհանրապես։ Ես ասում եմ էսօրվա Ռուսաստան պետությանը։ Ռուսաստանը էսօր ամեն տեղ պաշտպանում ա կոռումպացված, ծախու, կրիմինալ, արյունարբու ռեժիմներին։ Մի հատ նորմալ երկիր ասա, որի հետ իրենք նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունեն։ 
> Ուկրաինայի զենք ծախելու հետ համեմատականդ հեչ տեղին չի մի շարք պատճառներով։ Ուկրաինան մեր մոտ բազա չունի ու երբեք չի եղել մեր «անվտանգության երաշխավորն» ու «ռազմավարական դաշնակիցը»։ Ուստի ազատ ա միջազգային պայմանագրերին չհակասող զենքի մատակարարման գործարք կնքել ցանկացած երկրի հետ, այդ թվում նաև Ադրբեջանի ու Հայաստանի հետ։


Ներս, ապեր, ինձ թվում ա բոլորին պարզ ա թե կոնկրետ ես ինչ վերաբերմունք ունեմ ռուսական քաղաքականության ու անձամբ Պուտինի նկատմամբ: Բայց Ուկրաինան էլ առանձնապես մի քաք չի, հազար ներողություն: Հավատա գործի բերումով քիչ թե շատ էտ երկրի ներքին դինամիկաներին ծանոթ մարդուն, Ուկրաինան խայտառակ բառդակ ա: Երևի նախկին ԽՍՀՄ երկրներից ամենաբառդակն ա: Եվրոպայի ռեսուրսներով ամենահարուստ ու նախկին ԽՍՀՄ ամենաինդուստրիալ երկիրը կանգնած ա տնտեսական կռախի առաջ, ու սրանում մեղավոր են հա՛մ ռուսամետները, հա՛մ արևմտամետները, հա՛մ Յանուկովիչը, հա՛մ Յուշչենկոն, հա՛մ Տիմոշենկոն, հա՛մ էս նորընտիր Պառաշենկոն, հա՛մ էս ընթացիկ Յացենյուկ-մացենյուկները: Բոլորը հավասարապես կթել ու թալանել են իրանց ժողովրդին ու երկիրը մինչև վերջին խազը: Բոլորը միշտ իմացել են, որ Ուկրաինան ներքին անկայունության հսկայական պոտենցիալ ունի, ու հավասարապես թքած են ունեցել դրա վրա: Մեկը թալանել ա բարեկամ ռուսի անունը բերանին, մյուսը՝ առաջադեմ եվրոպացիների անունը բերանին: 

Ապեր, ռուսները էս պահին, սովորության համաձայն, օգտվում են Ուկրաինայի ներքին բառդակից ու ուկրաինացի լիդեների բացարձակ անկարողությունից աառաջարկել որևէ նորմալ լուծում, որին համաձայն կլինեն բոլորը: Ուզես թե չուզես, էտ երկրի 30%-ը ռուս ա, 60-70%-ի մայրենի լեզուն էլ փաստացի ռուսերենն ա: Փաստ ա, որ Ուկրաինայի արևմուտքում հստակ ծայրահեղ ազգայնականներ կան, ու դրա մասին գիտեն բոլորը: Փաստ ա, որ էտ ազգայնականները ատում են ռուսներին (մոսկալներին), ու ռուսներն էլ ատում են դրանց (բենդերովցիներին): Ու էս ֆոնի վրա, էտ երկիրը քսան տարուց ավել ա ոչ մի քայլ չի արել որ գոնե ինչ-որ տեսակի ներզագային համաձայնության գա: Ընդհակառակը, ամեն ինչ արել են, որ վիճակը գնալով վատանա: Հույսեր կային, որ ԵՄ հետ ասոցացվելը հնարավոր ա ինչ-որ դրական արդյունքների բերի, բայց տեսանք, որ էտ ասոցացման հարցը ավելի սրեց ներքին վիճակը ու փաստացի հանգեցնում ա քաղաքացիական պատերազմի: Հիմա թե ով ում ա հրահրում ու ոնց ա աջակցում էտ պատերազմում հարցի մյուս կողմն ա: Փաստ ա, որ մարդիկ իրար սպանում են: 

Ու իմ խելքը չի կտրում, որ էս նախագահակն ընտրությունները իրավիճակը հանդարտացնելու են - անկախ թե քանի Օբամա աջակցություն կհայտնի Պառաշենկոյին: Վախենամ գնալով ամեն ինչ ավելի վատանալու ա: Ռուսները շատ լավ հասկանում են, որ իրանք իրանց արածը գլխանց արեցին ու քաշվեցին մի կողմ ու հիմա Ուկրաինայի կիսվելու հարցը արդեն ժամանակի հարց ա, ու դա տեղի կունենա նաև առանց ռուսների ուղղակի միջամտության ու եվրոպացիների թեթև նվնվոցի դամի տակ: Ու երևի լավն էլ էտ ա, քանի որ Ուկրաինան էս վիճակով մշտական անկայունության աղբուր ա Եվրոպայի համար: Եվրոպային երևի լրիվ ձեռ ա տալիս ունենալ Ուկրաինա առանց Ղրիմի ու արևելքի, բայց ունենալ կայուն Ուկրաինա: Պուտինին էլ ձեռ ա տալիս ունենալ հարյուր տոկսոնաց վերահսկողություն Սև ծովի վրա ու Ուկրաինայի արևելքի վրա, ու բավարարել իրա անձնական ամբիցիաները - մտնել պատմության մեջ որպես Ռուսաստանը նորից մեծացնող կայսր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր ներող բայց էսօրվա Ռուսաստանի նկատմամբ բացի բացասականից ուրիշ կարծիք ունեցողին ես չեմ կարող հասկանամ։ Տես ես չեմ ասում ռուս ազգին ընդհանրապես։ Ես ասում եմ էսօրվա Ռուսաստան պետությանը։ Ռուսաստանը էսօր ամեն տեղ պաշտպանում ա կոռումպացված, ծախու, կրիմինալ, արյունարբու ռեժիմներին։ Մի հատ նորմալ երկիր ասա, որի հետ իրենք նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունեն։


Իսրայել… բայց հարցն էդ չի Ներսես ջան… շատ կան տենց երկրներ, նորալ որ ռուսների հետ նորմալ հարաբերությունների մեջ են… ռուսաստանը միշտ էլ էս ա եղել ուղղակի դուք եք նոր "հայտնաբերել"… 

ճիշտ ես ասում որ կոռումպացված ա ու ամեն ամեն ինչ, բայց ի՞նչ ես ուզում անել… հեռու մնա՞լ… կարգի հրավիրե՞լ… թե՞ կապերդ ես ուզում խզել… 





> Ուկրաինայի զենք ծախելու հետ համեմատականդ հեչ տեղին չի մի շարք պատճառներով։ Ուկրաինան մեր մոտ բազա չունի ու երբեք չի եղել մեր «անվտանգության երաշխավորն» ու «ռազմավարական դաշնակիցը»։ Ուստի ազատ ա միջազգային պայմանագրերին չհակասող զենքի մատակարարման գործարք կնքել ցանկացած երկրի հետ, այդ թվում նաև Ադրբեջանի ու Հայաստանի հետ։ 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ուկրաինացի վարձկան օդաչուին, ընդեղ ով ասես եղել ա վարձկան ու վարձկանների ամեն ազգից էլ կարող ես ճարել։ Դա նույնը չի ինչ պետական մակարդակով տեռորիստներ ու զենք մատակարարելը։


ճիշտ ես ասում, ասածս/համեմատությունս տեղին չէր… ընդունում եմ… բայց մեկ ա մեր վերաբերմունքը ռուս-ուկրաինական հարաբերություններին ու ներուկրաինական խնդիրներին չի կարա ոչ ռուսական լինի ոչ էլ արևմտյան… չի կարա… երկու դեպքում էլ մեր գործին վնասում ա… մենք պետք ա շարժվենք բացառապես մեր շահերից դրդված… ուրիշ ոչ մի չափանիշ ու սահման ինձ չի հետաքրքրում… իսկ էս դիրքորոշման մեջ Պուտինի ով լինելն ու Ռուսաստանի ինչ լինելը էդքան էլ դեր չի խաղում… 





> Ի դեպ մի քանի օր առաջ ռուսները առաջարկեցին ազերներին գնել ի հավելում նախկինում գնված 100 նորագոււն T90 տանկերի վաճառել ևս 100 տանկ։  Դրանից հետո ազերները կունենան 250 T72 ու 200 T90 տանկ հայերի 100ից պակաս T72 տանկերի դիմաց։ Շարունակիր ռուսների նկատմամբ ոչ միանշանակ վերաբերմունք ունենալ։


ապրես… է հետո՞… ի՞նչ ես անելու… դեմ ե՞ս դուրս գալու ռուսաստանին…

----------

Արէա (28.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էս գրածներդ ոչ մի քննադատության չեն դիմանում: Ուկրաինացիները ասենք մի քսան հոգի նայոմնիկ սնայպեր ունեին մի հինգ գոհի էլ օդաչու, իսկ ռուսները իրանց ձռով Գետաշանն ու Շահումյանը գրավեցին ու տվեցին Ադրբեջանցիներին: Ուկրաինան Ադրբեջանին ա վաճառել սովետից մնացած հնամաշ, քիչ թե շատ վերանորոգված տեխնիկա, իսկ ռուսները ամեն տարի Ադրբեջանին նորագույն տեխնիկա են վաճառում: Ուկրաինան ասենք մի քանի ՄԱԿ-ի կամ ԵԽ որոշումների ժամանակ ադրբեջանամետ դիրքորոշում ա ունեցել, բայց նման դիրքորոշում ասենք Ֆրանսիան էլ ա ունեցել - ու սա խոսում ա, ոչ թե ուկրաինացիների վատը լինելու մասին, այլ մեր արտաքին քաղաքականության ողորմելիության մասին:


Տրիբուն ջան, էսօրվա Հայաստանի պետական արտաքին քաղաքականությունը, այո, ողորմելի ա… նվաստացուցիչ ա նաև դավաճանական… բայց ճիշտը դրա հակառակը չի միանշանակորեն… 

էն ելակետը որտեղից դուք եք սկսում, սխալ ա… ու ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ձեր ասածից ելնելով մեր վերաբերմունքը ռուսներին ու ուկրաինայի դեպքերին ի՞նչ պետք ա լինի… 

…գիտեմ սխալ ա հիմիկվա իշխանությանը, բայց ճիշտը ո՞րն ա…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էն ելակետը որտեղից դուք եք սկսում, սխալ ա… ու ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ձեր ասածից ելնելով մեր վերաբերմունքը ռուսներին ու ուկրաինայի դեպքերին ի՞նչ պետք ա լինի…


Քիչ մտնել ռուսների ոռը, ու գոնե ՄԱԿ-ում Ուկրաինայի հետ կապված քվեարկությունների ժամանակ Ղազախստանի չափ նամուս ունենալ, գոնե ձեռնպահ քվեարկել: 

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, ավելի լավ ա սուս մնալ, քան Նալբանդյանի ու Սերժի պես բլթցնել առիթ անառիթ:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քիչ մտնել ռուսների ոռը, ու գոնե ՄԱԿ-ում Ուկրաինայի հետ կապված քվեարկությունների ժամանակ Ղազախստանի չափ նամուս ունենալ, գոնե ձեռնպահ քվեարկել: 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, ավելի լավ ա սուս մնալ, քան Նալբանդյանի ու Սերժի պես բլթցնել առիթ անառիթ:


համաձայն եմ… ձեռնպահ…

եթե էս եթիմները դուրս գան (հանենք) ապա շատ էլ հնարավոր ա լավ բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների մեջ լինել… ես համոզված եմ…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սլավոնները իրար ուտելով չեն կշտանում, սկսել են քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռներ խփել: Սրանց լրիվ տարել ա ....

----------

Աթեիստ (17.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սլավոնները իրար ուտելով չեն կշտանում, սկսել են քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռներ խփել: Սրանց լրիվ տարել ա ....


…ու քանի գնում սրանց թշնամությունը սկսում ա խորանալ… ինչքան երկարեց էմքան վատ…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> …ու քանի գնում սրանց թշնամությունը սկսում ա խորանալ… ինչքան երկարեց էմքան վատ…


Մեֆիկո ջան, Ուկրաինան էս կրիզիսից դուրս ա գալու մասնատված: Հարցը ուղղակի մասնատման սահմանների մի քանի կիլոմետր էս կողմ էն կողմի մեջ ա: Ուկրաինայի նոր իշխանությունները ամեն ինչ իրանց ձեռով անում են, որ Ուկրաինան որպես ունիտար պետություն դադարի գոյություն ունենալ: Փա՛ռք կայսրին - Եկատերինայից հետո երկրորդ անգամ ռուսական զորքերը կառաջնորդի դեպի բալկանների սահմանը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆիկո ջան, Ուկրաինան էս կրիզիսից դուրս ա գալու մասնատված: Հարցը ուղղակի մասնատման սահմանների մի քանի կիլոմետր էս կողմ էն կողմի մեջ ա: Ուկրաինայի նոր իշխանությունները ամեն ինչ իրանց ձեռով անում են, որ Ուկրաինան որպես ունիտար պետություն դադարի գոյություն ունենալ: Փա՛ռք կայսրին - Եկատերինայից հետո երկրորդ անգամ ռուսական զորքերը կառաջնորդի դեպի բալկանների սահմանը:


Ճիշտն ասած ես չգիտեմ Ուկրաինայի պրեզիդենտ Ուիլլի Ուանկան ի՞նչ կարա անի… ինչ որ եղել ա մինչև էդ ա եղել… երևի հնարավոր ա… ռուսները հիմա ԲՌԻՍԿ հետևից են ընկած որտև գիտեն որ սանկցիաները գալիս են, բայց Բալկաններ…հմմմմ… պապն ամեն անգամ փլավ չի ուտի…

----------

Աթեիստ (17.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ճիշտն ասած ես չգիտեմ Ուկրաինայի պրեզիդենտ Ուիլլի Ուանկան ի՞նչ կարա անի… ինչ որ եղել ա մինչև էդ ա եղել… երևի հնարավոր ա… ռուսները հիմա ԲՌԻՍԿ հետևից են ընկած որտև գիտեն որ սանկցիաները գալիս են, բայց Բալկաններ…հմմմմ… պապն ամեն անգամ փլավ չի ուտի…


Ուանկան բան չի որոշում, ապեր, քանի որ Ուանկայա  :LOL:  Իրա տեղը արդեն որոշել են: 

Ոչ մեկին, ոչ Եվրոպայում ոչ էլ Ռուսաստանում պետք չի մշտական անկայունության աղբյուր - մի օր գազ են փակում, մի օր մայդան են անում, մի օր ԵՄ են ուզում, մյուս օրը Ռուսաստան են ուզում, կեսը իրանց ուկրաինացի են ասում, բայց մի բառ ուկրաիներեն չգիտեն, մյուս կեսը իրան ռուս ա ասում, բայց Ռուսաստանի տեղը չգիտի, գյոզալ երկրը հասցրել են բանկռոտի, մեջներն էլ մի հոգի չի երևում, որ կարանա հարց լուծի: Եթե մեզանից ավելի էշ երգիր կա, էտ Ուկրաինան ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուանկան բան չի որոշում, ապեր, քանի որ Ուանկայա  Իրա տեղը արդեն որոշել են: 
> 
> Ոչ մեկին, ոչ Եվրոպայում ոչ էլ Ռուսաստանում պետք չի մշտական անկայունության աղբյուր - մի օր գազ են փակում, մի օր մայդան են անում, մի օր ԵՄ են ուզում, մյուս օրը Ռուսաստան են ուզում, կեսը իրանց ուկրաինացի են ասում, բայց մի բառ ուկրաիներեն չգիտեն, մյուս կեսը իրան ռուս ա ասում, բայց Ռուսաստանի տեղը չգիտի, գյոզալ երկրը հասցրել են բանկռոտի, մեջներն էլ մի հոգի չի երևում, որ կարանա հարց լուծի: Եթե մեզանից ավելի էշ երգիր կա, էտ Ուկրաինան ա:


որտև 45 միլիոն են, բայց 100 000 անոց ժողովրդի մենտալիտետ ունեն (մենք էլ)… հնարավոր ա անել, բայց Ուանկան չի կարա… ես էլ չեմ կարա… բայց ես գիտեմ որ չեմ կարա… 

Ռուսներին մի բան տալու են որ բերանը փակի, երևի… Ղրիմը հերիք չէր… բայց ռուսներն էլ սաղ ուկրաինան են ուզում…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> որտև 45 միլիոն են, բայց 100 000 անոց ժողովրդի մենտալիտետ ունեն (մենք էլ)… հնարավոր ա անել, բայց Ուանկան չի կարա… ես էլ չեմ կարա… բայց ես գիտեմ որ չեմ կարա… 
> 
> Ռուսներին մի բան տալու են որ բերանը փակի, երևի… Ղրիմը հերիք չէր… բայց ռուսներն էլ սաղ ուկրաինան են ուզում…


Ապեր, ինձ արդեն չի թվում, որ ստեղ Ռուսներին մի բան տալու կամ Եվրոպացիների մի բան փախցնելու հարցն ա: Գլոբալ ստաբիլության հասնելու հարց ա դրված: Ուկրաինան արդեն վաղուց նստած էր սաղի բգին ու սաղին դավադիտ էր արել: Որ նայում ես եվրոպացիների, յանկիների ու ռուսների վերջին մի քանի տարվա քայլերին, ոնց որ հատուկ ձեռ-ձեռի տված ամեն ինչ արած լինեն, որ Ուկրաինային հասցնեն էս օրվան, երբ կիսվելն անխուսափելի ա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արա ինչքան արյուն պտի պուծինկան խմի հլը։




Տրիբուն ձյա չգիտեմ ինչքան ես հետևում, բայց մի բան պարզ ա ապեր, որտեղ տվարները չկան ընդե սաղ հանգիստ լռված են իրանց համար։ Որտեղ «ռուս տուրիստները» կան նդե սաղ քաք ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (18.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ինձ արդեն չի թվում, որ ստեղ Ռուսներին մի բան տալու կամ Եվրոպացիների մի բան փախցնելու հարցն ա: Գլոբալ ստաբիլության հասնելու հարց ա դրված: Ուկրաինան արդեն վաղուց նստած էր սաղի բգին ու սաղին դավադիտ էր արել: Որ նայում ես եվրոպացիների, յանկիների ու ռուսների վերջին մի քանի տարվա քայլերին, ոնց որ հատուկ ձեռ-ձեռի տված ամեն ինչ արած լինեն, որ Ուկրաինային հասցնեն էս օրվան, երբ կիսվելն անխուսափելի ա:


դե տալը միջոց ա ստաբիլության հասնելու… բայց հարցն ավելի բարդ ա… եվրոպան էդքան էլ միատարր չի իր վերաբերմունքով… արևելյան եվրոպան, որը բավականին մեծ չանք ա կազմում եվրոմիության մեջ, սուդըռըգների մեջ ա ընկնում երբ ռուսները մոտենում են սահմանին (լիտվայի նախկին պրեզիդենտուհին դրա մասին ասեց Բրյուսելում)… արևմտյանն ավելի մեղմ ա… ռուսներն ամեն գնով ուզում են նատոյին քշեն սահմաններից հեռու ու ազդեցության գոտին մեծացնել ու որ նայում ես ռուսների ԲՌԻՍԿ-ի խաղերին, երևում ա որ դրանք ալտերնատիվ քազ-նավթի շուկա են կառուցում… ասել ա թե պատրաստվում են երկարատև կոնֆլիկտի՝ փոխզիջում չեն ուզում… 

բայց մյուս կողմից էլ իրաք-սիրիա վիճակը էսօր լրիվ ուրիշ ա… մի բան ա կատարվում ընդեղ որ ասսադի, ռուսների, պարսիկների, եվրոպայի, իրանի ու ամն-ի շահերը համընկնում են… սրանք պետք ա իրար հետ աշխատեն… սա ավելի ա բարդացնում իրավիճկը… տենց քլիըր քաթ չի… 

ստաբիլիզացիա պետք ա, բայց…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա չգիտեմ ինչքան ես հետևում, բայց մի բան պարզ ա ապեր, որտեղ տվարները չկան ընդե սաղ հանգիստ լռված են իրանց համար։ Որտեղ «ռուս տուրիստները» կան նդե սաղ քաք ա։


Ընգեր, եթե հիմք չլինի, ռուս տուրիստները օդի մեջից չեն հայտնվի: Ռուս տուրիստների համար պարարտ հող կա ստեղծված ու էտ հողը իրանց ձեռով նախապատրաստել են Կիևում: Էն որ Օդեսայում ամեն ինչ հանգիստ ա, շատ պայմանական ա: Էտ ռուսների զապասն ա, պլան Բ, Գ, Դ, Ֆ .... ո՞վ գիտի,  ու կարա ամեն վարկյան պայթի: 

Ես Ուկրաինայի իշխանությունների արած քայլերի մեջ ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չեմ տեսնում: Տեսնում եմ միայ դուռակություն ու ձեռքներն ընկած իշխանությունը ամեն ձև պահելու ցանկություն, այնպես ինչպես Յանուկովիչն էր անում: Ու իշխանությունը ուզում են պահեն նույնիսկ Ուկրաինայի մի հսկայական մասը կորցնելու հաշվին: 

Յանուկովիչը ժամանակին զիջումների չգնաց, քանի որ ամեն ինչ ուզում էր պահեր, ինքը կորցրեց իշխանությունը, Ուկրաինան կորցրեց Ղրիմը: Էս նոր իշխանությունները էկան չեկան արգելեցին ռուսերենը ու մերժեցին ֆեդերալիզացիայի հանրաքվեի նույնիսկ գաղափարը, ու կորցնելու են Ուկրաինայի կեսը: Պարզ էր չէ՞ հենց սկզբից բոլորի համար, որ գործ ունեն ահագնացող ռուսական շովինիզմի ու Պուտինի նման շիզիկի հետ: Բա էտ պայմաններում ո՞ր ախմախը որոշեց, որ պիտի արևելքում հակաահաբեկչական օպերացիա իրականացնի ու ռուսներին իրանց սև գործը անելու հնարավորություն տա: Ու էս էն դեպքում, երբ Ուկրաինայի տնտեսությունը կանգնած կռախի առաջ - ոչ փող ունեն, ոչ բանակ ունեն: 

Ապեր, ես ինչքան չեմ սիրում Պուտինին, նույնքան էլ չեմ վստահում էս Ուկրաինայի էս նոր իշխանություններին: Ու դրա համար հիմնավոր պատճառներ ունեմ: Պարզ ա, որ եվրոպացիներն ու յանկիներն էլ թքած ունեն Ուկրաինայի վրա, մեծ հաշվով: Նենց որ, Ուկրաինայի բախտ, իմ համեստ կարծիով որոշվոծ ա, քանի որ ոչ մեկը զահլա չունի ինչ-որ ի սկզբանե անկայուն միավորի համար ռուսների հետ քյալա տա: Ուկրաինան միշտ էլ Եվրոպայի ու Ռուսաստանի միջև բուֆերային գոտի ա եղել, հարցը մենակ սահմանների մի քիչ էս կողմ ու էն կողմի մեջ ա: Այսինքն, ինչքան ա Պուտինի ախորժակը - մենակ արևելքի երկու երեք ռեգիոնով ու Ղրիմով կբավարարվի, թե՞ ամեն դեպքում մինչև Օդեսա ու Ռումինիա Բուլղիարիայի սահման:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.07.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

295 մարդ ա եղել ինքնաթիռում  :Sad:  լրիվ կապ չունեցող, Մալազիայից Ամստերդամ էին թռնում: 

հ.գ. էն եզի ծնունդ էլ ասում «շպիոներ» էին բերում, էնքան են ռուսական պրոպագանդա լսել, ուղեղները լրիվ խոտ ա դարձել  :Bad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ընգեր, եթե հիմք չլինի, ռուս տուրիստները օդի մեջից չեն հայտնվի: Ռուս տուրիստների համար պարարտ հող կա ստեղծված ու էտ հողը իրանց ձեռով նախապատրաստել են Կիևում: Էն որ Օդեսայում ամեն ինչ հանգիստ ա, շատ պայմանական ա: Էտ ռուսների զապասն ա, պլան Բ, Գ, Դ, Ֆ .... ո՞վ գիտի,  ու կարա ամեն վարկյան պայթի: 
> 
> Ես Ուկրաինայի իշխանությունների արած քայլերի մեջ ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չեմ տեսնում: Տեսնում եմ միայ դուռակություն ու ձեռքներն ընկած իշխանությունը ամեն ձև պահելու ցանկություն, այնպես ինչպես Յանուկովիչն էր անում: Ու իշխանությունը ուզում են պահեն նույնիսկ Ուկրաինայի մի հսկայական մասը կորցնելու հաշվին: 
> 
> Յանուկովիչը ժամանակին զիջումների չգնաց, քանի որ ամեն ինչ ուզում էր պահեր, ինքը կորցրեց իշխանությունը, Ուկրաինան կորցրեց Ղրիմը: Էս նոր իշխանությունները էկան չեկան արգելեցին ռուսերենը ու մերժեցին ֆեդերալիզացիայի հանրաքվեի նույնիսկ գաղափարը, ու կորցնելու են Ուկրաինայի կեսը: Պարզ էր չէ՞ հենց սկզբից բոլորի համար, որ գործ ունեն ահագնացող ռուսական շովինիզմի ու Պուտինի նման շիզիկի հետ: Բա էտ պայմաններում ո՞ր ախմախը որոշեց, որ պիտի արևելքում հակաահաբեկչական օպերացիա իրականացնի ու ռուսներին իրանց սև գործը անելու հնարավորություն տա: Ու էս էն դեպքում, երբ Ուկրաինայի տնտեսությունը կանգնած կռախի առաջ - ոչ փող ունեն, ոչ բանակ ունեն: 
> 
> Ապեր, ես ինչքան չեմ սիրում Պուտինին, նույնքան էլ չեմ վստահում էս Ուկրաինայի էս նոր իշխանություններին: Ու դրա համար հիմնավոր պատճառներ ունեմ: Պարզ ա, որ եվրոպացիներն ու յանկիներն էլ թքած ունեն Ուկրաինայի վրա, մեծ հաշվով: Նենց որ, Ուկրաինայի բախտ, իմ համեստ կարծիով որոշվոծ ա, քանի որ ոչ մեկը զահլա չունի ինչ-որ ի սկզբանե անկայուն միավորի համար ռուսների հետ քյալա տա: Ուկրաինան միշտ էլ Եվրոպայի ու Ռուսաստանի միջև բուֆերային գոտի ա եղել, հարցը մենակ սահմանների մի քիչ էս կողմ ու էն կողմի մեջ ա: Այսինքն, ինչքան ա Պուտինի ախորժակը - մենակ արևելքի երկու երեք ռեգիոնով ու Ղրիմով կբավարարվի, թե՞ ամեն դեպքում մինչև Օդեսա ու Ռումինիա Բուլղիարիայի սահման:


մերձդնեպրը պատրաստ ա…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դե տալը միջոց ա ստաբիլության հասնելու… բայց հարցն ավելի բարդ ա… եվրոպան էդքան էլ միատարր չի իր վերաբերմունքով… արևելյան եվրոպան, որը բավականին մեծ չանք ա կազմում եվրոմիության մեջ, սուդըռըգների մեջ ա ընկնում երբ ռուսները մոտենում են սահմանին


Ապեր, արևելյան ԵՎրոպայում Լիտվա-միտվաները իռելեվանտ են, ոշ մի բան են: Թելադրողը Լեհաստանն ա: Իսկ լեհերը պակաս շովինիստ ազգ չեն, ու հեչ էլ դեմ չեն լինի, որ խառը իրավիճակում իրանք էլ Ուկրաինայից մի բան փախցնեն, ասենք խաղաղարար օպերացիայի անվան տակ: Աչքիս պատմությունը կրկնվում ա: Ուկրաինային ռուսները, լեհերը ու ավստրիացիները միշտ էլ նայել են որպես տերիտորիա, առանց միատար ու մինշանակ ազգային իդենտիֆիկացիայի: Տակ չտո, թե ինչ են հոգու խորքում ուզում արևելյան եվրոպացիները, թեկուզ ռուսաստանից քաքելու ֆոնի տակ, մեծ հարցական ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 295 մարդ ա եղել ինքնաթիռում  լրիվ կապ չունեցող, Մալազիայից Ամստերդամ էին թռնում: 
> 
> հ.գ. էն եզի ծնունդ էլ ասում «շպիոներ» էին բերում, էնքան են ռուսական պրոպագանդա լսել, ուղեղները լրիվ խոտ ա դարձել


հլա հայտնի չի ով ա խփել… տեսականորեն ուկրանացիք ավելի շատ պատճառ ունեն խփելու, էն էլ ըմբոստ տարածքների վրա…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 295 մարդ ա եղել ինքնաթիռում  լրիվ կապ չունեցող, Մալազիայից Ամստերդամ էին թռնում: 
> 
> հ.գ. էն եզի ծնունդ էլ ասում «շպիոներ» էին բերում, էնքան են ռուսական պրոպագանդա լսել, ուղեղները լրիվ խոտ ա դարձել


Քչից շատից Ուկրաինայի հետ ծանոթ լինելով՝ հավասարապես կհավատամ և՛ ռուսական պրովոկացիային, և՛ ուկրաինական բանակի դիլետանտությանը, 50/50:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մերձդնեպրը պատրաստ ա…


Ասում ես, մոլդովացիները վախից չիշիկ են արել տակները, ձենները դուրս չի գալիս:  :LOL: 

Բայց մոլդովացիներին հալալ ա, ապեր, գոնե մինչը էս պահը: Տակից վրից գիտեմ էտ երկիրը, Ուկրաինայից ավելի լավ: Մոլդովացիները հոգեբանորեն ու ֆիզիկապես լրիվ համակերպվել են էն մտքի հետ, որ հանուն լուսավոր ապագային իրանք պիտի հրաժարվեն Մերձդնեստրից: Ու փաստացի հրաժարվել են: Մոլդովայում, բացառությամբ մի քանի շովինիստների, բնակչության բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը թքել ա մերձդնեստրի վրա իրա ապագայով, բնակչությամաբ, կրքերով ու բարքերով: Շատ են ուզում ապրեն մեծն բառդակ Ռուսաստանում, թող ապրեն: Չեն ուզենա՝ կամավոր մի օր կվերադառնան Մոլդովա, որը արդեն ԵՄ հետ առանց վիզայի ռեժիմ ունի: Մոլդովացիք փաստացի անում են էն, ինչը ժամանակին արեց Կիպրոսի հունական մասը: Հիմա, որ Կիպրոսի հույներին խնդրեն էլ, որ թուրքական մասը հետ միանա Կիպրոսին, կհրաժարվեն:

----------


## Sagittarius

> հլա հայտնի չի ով ա խփել… տեսականորեն ուկրանացիք ավելի շատ պատճառ ունեն խփելու, էն էլ ըմբոստ տարածքների վրա…





> Քչից շատից Ուկրաինայի հետ ծանոթ լինելով՝ հավասարապես կհավատամ և՛ ռուսական պրովոկացիային, և՛ ուկրաինական բանակի դիլետանտությանը, 50/50:


ապեր, կհավատաք, ես արդեն թքած ունեմ, ով ումն ա գյուլում, աշխարհը խելքը էլի թռցրել ա: Իրանց ազգություններն էլ, հայրենիքրներն էլ, կրոներն էլ, թող առնեն սիկտիր լինեն: Ես ոչ թե չեզոք եմ, այլ խորապես թքած ունեմ բոլոր պատերազմող կողմերի վրա... մարդիկ իրանց էությամբ անադեկվատ են, իսկ պատերազմող մարդիկ անուղեղ յոնջա են:

----------

Տրիբուն (18.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, արևելյան ԵՎրոպայում Լիտվա-միտվաները իռելեվանտ են, ոշ մի բան են: Թելադրողը Լեհաստանն ա: Իսկ լեհերը պակաս շովինիստ ազգ չեն, ու հեչ էլ դեմ չեն լինի, որ խառը իրավիճակում իրանք էլ Ուկրաինայից մի բան փախցնեն, ասենք խաղաղարար օպերացիայի անվան տակ: Աչքիս պատմությունը կրկնվում ա: Ուկրաինային ռուսները, լեհերը ու ավստրիացիները միշտ էլ նայել են որպես տերիտորիա, առանց միատար ու մինշանակ ազգային իդենտիֆիկացիայի: Տակ չտո, թե ինչ են հոգու խորքում ուզում արևելյան եվրոպացիները, թեկուզ ռուսաստանից քաքելու ֆոնի տակ, մեծ հարցական ա:


ապեր, իրաք-սիրիա ISIS-ը մի մոռացի… էսի ահագին ազդում ա ուկրաինայի դեպքերի վրա… լեհերի ախորժակն էլ փագում ա…

----------


## Sagittarius

Հենա, Գազա էլի սկսան իրար հավայի միս ուտել: Ու առիթը էն եղավ, որ երկու կողմն էլ երեխեքի զոհ տվեցին անուղեղ ֆանատիկների: 

հ.գ. նույն էլ մեր ու ադրբեջանցիների միջև: Քսատ տարուց ավելի երկուսիս էլ էնքան թույն են կերցնում, որ ցանկացած հարմար առիթով էլի սկսեն իրար մոռթել, առանց հարցնելու «արա բայց խի՞»: Բայց դա տենց չէր լինի եթե մարդը պարզապես իրա էությամբ անուղեղ կենդանի չլիներ ու էտ թույնը չուտեր:

----------

Տրիբուն (18.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, կհավատաք, ես արդեն թքած ունեմ, ով ումն ա գյուլում, աշխարհը խելքը էլի թռցրել ա: Իրանց ազգություններն էլ, հայրենիքրներն էլ, կրոներն էլ, թող առնեն սիկտիր լինեն: Ես ոչ թե չեզոք եմ, այլ խորապես թքած ունեմ բոլոր պատերազմող կողմերի վրա... մարդիկ իրանց էությամբ անադեկվատ են, իսկ պատերազմող մարդիկ անուղեղ յոնջա են:


Սգո ջան, ես քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ապեր: Մեր մեջ ասած ես էլ հավասարապես երկու կողմերի վրա էլ թքած ունեմ: Բայց բանը հասել ա նրան, որ պատերազմը կանգնացնելու միակ միջոցը էն ա, որ ռուսներն իրանց փայն Ուկրաինայից առնեն ու հուսանք սսկվեն: Թե չէ գնալով ավելի շատ մարդ ա զոհվելու: Աշխարհքս արդար չի, ոռի բան ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սգո ջան, ես քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ապեր: Մեր մեջ ասած ես էլ հավասարապես երկու կողմերի վրա էլ թքած ունեմ: Բայց բանը հասել ա նրան, որ պատերազմը կանգնացնելու միակ միջոցը էն ա, որ ռուսներն իրանց փայն Ուկրաինայից առնեն ու հուսանք սսկվեն: Թե չէ գնալով ավելի շատ մարդ ա զոհվելու: Աշխարհքս արդար չի, ոռի բան ա:


Ապեր, բանն էն ա որ երկու կողմերը կռվում են, բայց մեռնողները խորապես թքած ունեցողներն ու անմեղ մարդիկ են… երեխաներ կանայք ծերեր… 

ի դեպ Սգո չի Սջո ա… քեզ էլ չեմ իմանում կարճ ոնց ասեմ… Տրի՞բ, Տրբո՞, Տի՞բ… հա մտածել եմ ու չեմ կարացել մի հատ բերեհունչ կրճատում գտնել…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 21:58: There were 154 Dutch passengers on board the plane, says Huib Gorter from Malaysian Airlines. Also 27 Australians, 23 Malaysians, 11 from Indonesia, six from the UK, four Germans, four Belgians, three from the Philippines and one Canadian. More nationalities have yet to be counted.


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-28354787

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Քչից շատից Ուկրաինայի հետ ծանոթ լինելով՝ հավասարապես կհավատամ և՛ ռուսական պրովոկացիային, և՛ ուկրաինական բանակի դիլետանտությանը, 50/50:


Ձյաձ մի հատ մտածի էլի, ուկրաինացուն ինչին ա պետք ինքնաթիռ խփի‎։ Էսքան վախտ ինչքան ինքնաթիռ խփել են տվարներն են խփել, վերջինն էլ իրեք օր առաջ AN-26 : ՈՒկրաինացիք սկի պետքներին էլ չի ըտեղ ՀՕՊ պահեն, նրանք ինքնաթիռ չունեն, դիլետանտ կարող ա դիլետանտ լինեն բայց գիժ չեն էլի դնեն անկապ ինքնաթիռ խփեն, որ կամ իրանցն ա կամ քաղաքացիական ա։ 

Երկրորդ խփվել ա էն տարածքում, որտեղ տվարներն են։ Խփվելուց անմիաջապես հետո տվարները հրճվանքով սկսել են տարածել, որ հերթական AN-26–ն են խփել։ Հետո գնացել տեսել են քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռ ա, սաղ սկսել են ջնջել։ Բայց դե ինտերնետը իրանց բոստանը չի, արդեն սաղ քեշ եղած ա։

Էսօր ինքնաթիռի խփելուց առաջ «ԲՈՒԿ» ՀՕՊը անցել ա Տորեզ քաղաքով, որի մոտ էլ հենց խփել են։ Հավես չկա սաղ գրելու, եթե հետաքրքրում ա http://ukraineatwar.blogspot.nl/2014...sian-mh17.html

----------

Աթեիստ (18.07.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տվար 1

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս նորությունը տեղադրվել ա դեպքից մի երկու ժամ առաջ։ 




Վիդեոն երկու գրառման վերևի լինկից, տեղանքով գուգլ մափսի վրա

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էլի երկու ժամ առաջ հաղորդում որ «ԲՈՒԿ»–ը Տորեզից Սնեժնի ա գնում։ Քոմենթներն էլ կարող եք կարդալ։

ԻտարՏասսի հաղորդագրությունը որ Տվարները «ԲՈՒԿ» ունեն

Ռուսական կայքերից մեկում դեպքից անմիջապես հետո։



Իտար–տասսի հաղորդագրությունը անմիջապես հետո
սքրինշոթը ստեղ կարող ա մինչև առավոտ ջնջեն։

Հետո պարզում են, ինչ են արել ու էն Տվար 1 գլուխգովան փոսթը անհետանում ա ու գալիս ա էս մեկը 



Հիմա ջնջված բայց Գուգլի քեշում պահված «ԴՆՌ»–ի թվիթերի ստատուսը որը ապացուցում ա որ իրենք «ԲՈՒԿ» ունեին




ԳեբբելսԹՎի սայթից

----------


## Mephistopheles

ռուսներն են խփրլ…

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/vi...-mh17.cnn.html

----------

Տրիբուն (18.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձ մի հատ մտածի էլի, ուկրաինացուն ինչին ա պետք ինքնաթիռ խփի‎։ Էսքան վախտ ինչքան ինքնաթիռ խփել են տվարներն են խփել, վերջինն էլ իրեք օր առաջ AN-26 :


Ընգեր, դրա համար էլ չեմ ասում ուկրաինական պրովոկացիա, ասում եմ ուկրաինական դիլետանտություն: Չգիտեմ, ինչ-որ մեկը հիշում ա ձեզանից թե չէ, բայց նույն կերպ, 2001-ին ուկրաինական հակաօդային պաշտպանությունը վարժանքների ժամանակ խփեց Թել-Ավիվից Նովսոսիբիրսկ ռեյսը: Ու որ էս դեպքի մասին լսեցի, առաջինը հենց էս հին պատմությունը մտքովս անցավ: Ու հիմա ռուսները վիզ դրած հենց դրա վրա հղում անում, թե տեսեք-տեսեք սրանք էն գլխից ՀՕՊ օգտագործել չեն իմանում: 

Իսկ էտ AН-26-ը մի ուրիշ մազալու պատմություն ա: Խփվել ա Boing-ից մի օր առաջ: Ու խփվելուց հետո Ուկրաինայի պաշտպանության նախարարը հայտարարեց, որ АН-26-ը խփել ա ՌՖ ՀՕՊ-ը ՌՖ տարածքից, քանի որ իրանք հաստատ գիտեն, որ տեռոսրիտները տենց միջոցներ չունեն, որը 6500-7000 մետրի բարձրության վրա ինքնաթիռ խփի: Ու հանկարծ հենց հաջորդ օրը նույն Ուկրաինայի պաշտպանության նախարարը ասում ա, որ տեռորիստները ինքնաթիռ են խփել 10.000 մոտ բարձրության վրա ու ունեն տենց միջոցներ: 

Ներս ջան, ասածս ինչ ա - նախ հաստատ չենք իմանա թե ով ա խփել, քանի որ երկու կողմից էլ փիս ու շատ անտաղանդ ինֆորմացիոն խառը պատերազմ ա գնում: Հետո, ապեր, հավատա ախպերութանը - ուկրաինացիները ոչ մի բանով ռուսներից լավը չեն: Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, ռուսների արածների մեջ գոնե պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ կա: Ուկրաինացիները համ շոֆինիստ են, համ էլ դիլետանտ են: Վոբշեմ, սլավոնները լավ իրար արժանի են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ռուսներն են խփրլ…
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/vi...-mh17.cnn.html


 :LOL:  Քո խնդալն էլ ա չէ՞ գալիս յանկիների վրա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քո խնդալն էլ ա չէ՞ գալիս յանկիների վրա:


ապեր, խփել են, բայց սխալմամբ… հլա դումայում ել ասին "որ իմանաք ով ա խփել, ավելի լավ ե՞ք ձեզ զգալու" 

հաստատ ոչ մի կողմն էլ չէր ուզի խփեր… խ**ների 1000 տարի պետք ա՞…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, խփել են, բայց սխալմամբ… հլա դումայում ել ասին "որ իմանաք ով ա խփել, ավելի լավ ե՞ք ձեզ զգալու" 
> 
> հաստատ ոչ մի կողմն էլ չէր ուզի խփեր… խ**ների 1000 տարի պետք ա՞…


Ապեր, ով ա խփել, խի ա խփել, երբ ա խփել ... էտ հարցի մի կողմն ա: Բայց ուկրաինացիների դիլետանտությունը կայանում ա նրանում, որ մի կողմից ասում են, որ էտ տերիտորիաներում ահաբեկիչներ են, որոնց դեմ իրանք պայքարում են, ու էտ ահաբեկիչները ժամանակակից ՀՕՊ ունեն, իսկ մյուս կողմից ուկրաինական դիսպետչերները թողնում են, որ էտ տարածքների վրայով քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռներ թռնեն: Ոնց քցում բռնում ես, իտոգում մեղավորը ուկրաինացիներն են, եթե նույնիսկ ռուսներն են խփել: Կարող ա ռուսները հենց դրա վրա էլ սաղ հաշվարկն արել են, որ տեսեք-տեսեք, էտ ախմախները իրանց օդային տարածքը նորմալ չեն կարում վերահսկեն ու այս սենց փորձանքների մեջ ենք ընկնում սաղս, թողեք մենք գնանք վերահսկենք - համ սաղին կխաղաղացնենք, համ էլ հավայի ինքնաթիռներ ոչ մեկը չի խփի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ Ուկրաինայի պաշտպանության նախարարի հայտարարությունը АН-26-ի հետ կապված: 




> Министр обороны Валерий Гелетей доложил Президенту Украины Петру Порошенко о расследовании инцидента с самолетом АН-26, который выполнял задачи в рамках обеспечения активной фазы АТО и был сбит на Донбассе, сообщает пресс-служба Президента.
> 
> По словам главы Минобороны, самолет был сбит мощным ракетным оружием, которое было применено, вероятно, с территории Российской Федерации.
> Гелетей отметил, что, учитывая то, что самолет шел на высоте 6500 м, *его поражение переносными зенитными комплексами, которые есть на вооружении у террористов, невозможно.*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ով ա խփել, խի ա խփել, երբ ա խփել ... էտ հարցի մի կողմն ա: Բայց ուկրաինացիների դիլետանտությունը կայանում ա նրանում, որ մի կողմից ասում են, որ էտ տերիտորիաներում ահաբեկիչներ են, որոնց դեմ իրանք պայքարում են, ու էտ ահաբեկիչները ժամանակակից ՀՕՊ ունեն, իսկ մյուս կողմից ուկրաինական դիսպետչերները թողնում են, որ էտ տարածքների վրայով քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռներ թռնեն: Ոնց քցում բռնում ես, իտոգում մեղավորը ուկրաինացիներն են, եթե նույնիսկ ռուսներն են խփել: Կարող ա ռուսները հենց դրա վրա էլ սաղ հաշվարկն արել են, որ տեսեք-տեսեք, էտ ախմախները իրանց օդային տարածքը նորմալ չեն կարում վերահսկեն ու այս սենց փորձանքների մեջ ենք ընկնում սաղս, թողեք մենք գնանք վերահսկենք - համ սաղին կխաղաղացնենք, համ էլ հավայի ինքնաթիռներ ոչ մեկը չի խփի:


իմիջայլոց Պուտինը հենց էդ էլ ասում էր… ձեր տերիտորիայում ա՝ դուք եք մեղավոր… 

… համ էլ գազ կունենաք…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, ով ա խփել, խի ա խփել, երբ ա խփել ... էտ հարցի մի կողմն ա: Բայց ուկրաինացիների դիլետանտությունը կայանում ա նրանում, որ մի կողմից ասում են, որ էտ տերիտորիաներում ահաբեկիչներ են, որոնց դեմ իրանք պայքարում են, ու էտ ահաբեկիչները ժամանակակից ՀՕՊ ունեն, իսկ մյուս կողմից ուկրաինական դիսպետչերները թողնում են, որ էտ տարածքների վրայով քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռներ թռնեն: Ոնց քցում բռնում ես, իտոգում մեղավորը ուկրաինացիներն են, եթե նույնիսկ ռուսներն են խփել: Կարող ա ռուսները հենց դրա վրա էլ սաղ հաշվարկն արել են, որ տեսեք-տեսեք, էտ ախմախները իրանց օդային տարածքը նորմալ չեն կարում վերահսկեն ու այս սենց փորձանքների մեջ ենք ընկնում սաղս, թողեք մենք գնանք վերահսկենք - համ սաղին կխաղաղացնենք, համ էլ հավայի ինքնաթիռներ ոչ մեկը չի խփի:


Եթե շիզիկները կարողանում են գերտերություններ ղեկավարել, ապա կարող է և ուկրաինացի դիսպետչերների տանձին չլինել, ու մայոռ–մույուռներն էլ կարող են կայֆի համար քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռ խփել, կազակներն էլ հավաքվեն ավերակների մոտ թալան անեն ու զվարճանան։ Ապեր, ռուսները տապոռից ու ռակետներից բացի ուրիշ բանի վրա հաշվարկ չեն անում։ Եթե դիվանագետ լինեին, կամ հաշվարկ անել իմանային, էսքան ղալմաղալ հասիվ թե լիներ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իմիջայլոց Պուտինը հենց էդ էլ ասում էր… ձեր տերիտորիայում ա՝ դուք եք մեղավոր… 
> 
> … համ էլ գազ կունենաք…


Պուտինը ջհանդամին, դաժե եվրոպացիներն են արդեն համարյա նույն բանն ասում, ապեր ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պուտինը ջհանդամին, դաժե եվրոպացիներն են արդեն համարյա նույն բանն ասում, ապեր ...


մի բանը որ հաստատ ճիշտ ես ասում… իրանք պտի չթողնեին որ էդ տարածքներով քաղավիացիայի օդանավ անցներ…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե շիզիկները կարողանում են գերտերություններ ղեկավարել, ապա կարող է և ուկրաինացի դիսպետչերների տանձին չլինել, ու մայոռ–մույուռներն էլ կարող են կայֆի համար քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռ խփել, կազակներն էլ հավաքվեն ավերակների մոտ թալան անեն ու զվարճանան։ Ապեր, ռուսները տապոռից ու ռակետներից բացի ուրիշ բանի վրա հաշվարկ չեն անում։ Եթե դիվանագետ լինեին, կամ հաշվարկ անել իմանային, էսքան ղալմաղալ հասիվ թե լիներ։


Դե հոպար, հիմա ասենք դու եկել ես Ուկրաինայում իշխանության, քո առաջին որոշումը կլինե՞ր ռուսերենն արգելելը: Էն դեպքում, երբ երկրիդ բնակչության 30%-ը ըթնիկ ռուս ա, 60%-ն էլ մենակ ռուսերեն ա խոսում ու հազիվ ուկրաիներեն ա հասկանում: Էս էն դեպքում, երբ գիտես որ գործ ունես կոմպլեքսավորված, կայսերական մառազմով տառապող, շովինիստ ու միևնույն ժամանակ աղքատ, վիրավոր ու մենակ տանկից ու ռակետից գլուխ հանող ազգի ու իրան արժանի պրեզիդենտի հետ: 

Վիշապ հոպար, եթե Հայաստանը ինչ-որ հրաշքով Ասոցացման Համաձայնագիր ստորագրեր ԵՄ-ի հետ ու Ռուսաստանի ասեր. «ներող ընգեր, ինձ համոզեցին, պատահական տենց ստացվեց», ավելի քիչ վտանգի առաջ կանգնած կլներ, քան Ուկրաինան, որը հերիք չի Ասոցացման Համաձայնագիր ա ստորագրում, պլյուս դրան էլ ամեն հնարավոր ու անհնար բանն անում ա ,որ շիզիկին գրգռի: 

Ուկրաինայի նշանակությունը Ռուսաստանի համար մենակ տնտեսական կամ աշխարհաքաղաքական չի: Այսինքն տնտեսական իմաստ պռակտիկորեն չունի էլ, քանի որ ոչ Ուկրաինան տնտեսություն ունի, ոչ էլ Ռուսաստանը: Ուկրաինան Ռուսաստանի համար հսկայական բարոյահոգեբանական նշանակություն ունի: Էտ էն դեպքն ա, որի հաշվին Ռուսաստանը դեռ իրան զգում ա որպես մեծ, հզոր, կայսերական, աշխարհաքաղաքական երկիր: Ու Ռուսաստանին հաշվի չառնելը Ուկրաինայի հետ հարցեր քննարկելուց ունենում ա այ սենց հետևանքներ: 

Հայաստանը, որ մի գրամ խելք ունենար, Վրաստանի ու Մոլդովայի պես Ուկրաինայի շուխուռի տակ մի ձևի կսղար ԵՄ հետ ասոցացմանը: Ի՞նչ պիտի անեին ռուսները մեր դեմ, որ հիմա չեն անում: Գազը մենք՝ սպառողներս էլի նույն գնով ենք առնում, Ադրբեջանին էլի նույն զենքն ա վաճառում, բազան էլի Հայաստանում ա, որը չէր հանելու, քանի որ տանելու տեղ չունի, քաղաքացիական պատերազմ էլ Հայաստն ներսում դժվար սկսվեր: Էն որ Ռուսաստանը ստեղ լիքը սեփականություն ունի հայկական մուտիլովկայա: Էնքան ունի, ինչքան Մոլդովայում, ոչ մի գրամ ավել ու պակաս: Գումարած բուն Մոլդովայում առանց Մերձդնեստրի մոտ 20% էլ ռուս բնակչություն կա: Դրա համար էլ, խմենք մոլդովական գինի ու տժանք մոլդովանկայի տակ - հալալ ա իրանց:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե հոպար, հիմա ասենք դու եկել ես Ուկրաինայում իշխանության, քո առաջին որոշումը կլինե՞ր ռուսերենն արգելելը: Էն դեպքում, երբ երկրիդ բնակչության 30%-ը ըթնիկ ռուս ա, 60%-ն էլ մենակ ռուսերեն ա խոսում ու հազիվ ուկրաիներեն ա հասկանում: Էս էն դեպքում, երբ գիտես որ գործ ունես կոմպլեքսավորված, կայսերական մառազմով տառապող, շովինիստ ու միևնույն ժամանակ աղքատ, վիրավոր ու մենակ տանկից ու ռակետից գլուխ հանող ազգի ու իրան արժանի պրեզիդենտի հետ: 
> 
> Վիշապ հոպար, եթե Հայաստանը ինչ-որ հրաշքով Ասոցացման Համաձայնագիր ստորագրեր ԵՄ-ի հետ ու Ռուսաստանի ասեր. «ներող ընգեր, ինձ համոզեցին, պատահական տենց ստացվեց», ավելի քիչ վտանգի առաջ կանգնած կլներ, քան Ուկրաինան, որը հերիք չի Ասոցացման Համաձայնագիր ա ստորագրում, պլյուս դրան էլ ամեն հնարավոր ու անհնար բանն անում ա ,որ շիզիկին գրգռի: 
> 
> Ուկրաինայի նշանակությունը Ռուսաստանի համար մենակ տնտեսական կամ աշխարհաքաղաքական չի: Այսինքն տնտեսական իմաստ պռակտիկորեն չունի էլ, քանի որ ոչ Ուկրաինան տնտեսություն ունի, ոչ էլ Ռուսաստանը: Ուկրաինան Ռուսաստանի համար հսկայական բարոյահոգեբանական նշանակություն ունի: Էտ էն դեպքն ա, որի հաշվին Ռուսաստանը դեռ իրան զգում ա որպես մեծ, հզոր, կայսերական, աշխարհաքաղաքական երկիր: Ու Ռուսաստանին հաշվի չառնելը Ուկրաինայի հետ հարցեր քննարկելուց ունենում ա այ սենց հետևանքներ: 
> 
> *Հայաստանը, որ մի գրամ խելք ունենար, Վրաստանի ու Մոլդովայի պես Ուկրաինայի շուխուռի տակ մի ձևի կսղար ԵՄ հետ ասոցացմանը: Ի՞նչ պիտի անեին ռուսները մեր դեմ, որ հիմա չեն անում: Գազը մենք՝ սպառողներս էլի նույն գնով ենք առնում, Ադրբեջանին էլի նույն զենքն ա վաճառում, բազան էլի Հայաստանում ա, որը չէր հանելու, քանի որ տանելու տեղ չունի, քաղաքացիական պատերազմ էլ Հայաստն ներսում դժվար սկսվեր: Էն որ Ռուսաստանը ստեղ լիքը սեփականություն ունի հայկական մուտիլովկայա: Էնքան ունի, ինչքան Մոլդովայում, ոչ մի գրամ ավել ու պակաս: Գումարած բուն Մոլդովայում առանց Մերձդնեստրի մոտ 20% էլ ռուս բնակչություն կա: Դրա համար էլ, խմենք մոլդովական գինի ու տժանք մոլդովանկայի տակ - հալալ ա իրանց:*


մինչև էն սևերը լավ էր, բայց դրանից հետո… sorry, not gonna fly… Մոնդովան մերձդնեստրը կորցրեց, Վրաստանը Աբխազիան ու Օսեթիան, ընդ որում ընդեղ ոչ մոլովացի ոչ էլ վրացի կար (կաին, բայց դե յուրե աբխազական ու օսական էր)… Ղարաբաղում հայեր են ապրում ու մենք դա չենք կարող կորցնել, ասել ա հայաթափել… ի՞նչ կանի՞… դժվար չի կռահելը… հայաստանում քաղաքացիական չէ բայց պատերազմ Ադրբեջանի հետ կսկսի… 100% … ուզում ե՞ս փորձի, բայց հետո չասես oops! չեղավ… 

քո կարծիքով շովինիստ ու շիզիկ ռուսները պտի ասեն "լավ որ ուզում ես գնա՞"… think about it… 

բազան հայաստանում էլի կմնա ու ձեռները ծալած կնստեն կնայեն… չի եղե՞լ…

իմ համար երկրի պետականության ու ամբողջականության կարևորությունը ամենաառաջնայինն ա… մնացածը, կողմնորոշում, բարոյականություն (whatever fuck that means), արժեքներ և այլն երրորդական են, որովհետև առանց պետականության դրանք օդ էլ չեն, թույն են…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե հոպար, հիմա ասենք դու եկել ես Ուկրաինայում իշխանության, քո առաջին որոշումը կլինե՞ր ռուսերենն արգելելը: Էն դեպքում, երբ երկրիդ բնակչության 30%-ը ըթնիկ ռուս ա, 60%-ն էլ մենակ ռուսերեն ա խոսում ու հազիվ ուկրաիներեն ա հասկանում: Էս էն դեպքում, երբ գիտես որ գործ ունես կոմպլեքսավորված, կայսերական մառազմով տառապող, շովինիստ ու միևնույն ժամանակ աղքատ, վիրավոր ու մենակ տանկից ու ռակետից գլուխ հանող ազգի ու իրան արժանի պրեզիդենտի հետ: …


Ապեր դե շիզիկների ձեռին սաղ աշխարհը քաքն ա ընկել։ Ինձ թվում ա, որ եթե նույնիսկ Ուկրաինան իր սաղ ռուս ազգաբնակչությանը կոնֆետ էլ բաժաներ, մեկ է շիզիկից պրծում չկար։

Վերջը զոռով մի հոգի ամերիկացի ճարեցին զոհերի մեջ (հոլանդացի է, որ ձեռի հետ ամերիկյան պասպորտ ունի), ու վերջը ստացվեց, որ ռուսները ամերիկացի են խփել…

----------


## Վիշապ

Շիզիկի դեմագոգիան նայեք` 




Սրա բուժումը մենակ սատկելն ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> … Ղարաբաղում հայեր են ապրում ու մենք դա չենք կարող կորցնել, ասել ա հայաթափել…


Մեֆիկո, հայ սկի Հայաստանում չի մնացել, դու Ղարաբաղի հայաթափման համար ես դարդ անում: 




> իմ համար երկրի պետականության ու ամբողջականության կարևորությունը ամենաառաջնայինն ա…


Ընգեր, Հայաստանի պետականության ու ամբողջականությանը միայն մի վտանգ ա սպառնում՝ մեր իշխանությունները, կամ հավաքական իմաստով՝ Սաշիկը: Ուրիշ վտանգ չկա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր դե շիզիկների ձեռին սաղ աշխարհը քաքն ա ընկել։ Ինձ թվում ա, որ եթե նույնիսկ Ուկրաինան իր սաղ ռուս ազգաբնակչությանը կոնֆետ էլ բաժաներ, մեկ է շիզիկից պրծում չկար։


Հոպար, Ուկրաինան ուկրաինացի բնակչությանը չի կարում կոնֆետ բաժանի, ուր մնաց ռուսներին բաժանի: Վիշապ հոպար, Ուկրաինայի մաման էտ երկրի տարբեր գույնի ու օրիենտացիայի իշխանությունները վերևից ներքև լացացրել են: Ապեր, տակը երկիր, բառիս բուն իմաստով, չեն թողել, կթել են մինչև վերջին խազը: Ամեն նորը իրա պարտքն ա համարել անտեր էշի պես հեծնի էտ երկիրը: Եթե նախկին ԽՍՀՄ տարածքում Հայաստանից վերան երկիր կա, էտ Ուկրաինան ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆիկո, հայ սկի Հայաստանում չի մնացել, դու Ղարաբաղի հայաթափման համար ես դարդ անում: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ընգեր, Հայաստանի պետականության ու ամբողջականությանը միայն մի վտանգ ա սպառնում՝ մեր իշխանությունները, կամ հավաքական իմաստով՝ Սաշիկը: Ուրիշ վտանգ չկա:


Ապեր, հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում… բայց can't do it… տենց սաշիկներ ուկրաինացիք էլ ունեին, մոլդովացիք էլ, վրացիք էլ. հլա ավելի լավն ունեին…

դրանց հեռացումն ընդամենը մի պուճուր քայլ ա… "ոնց կհեռացնես"-ը… "ամեն գին"-ը չի աշխատում…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դրանց հեռացումն ընդամենը մի պուճուր քայլ ա… "ոնց կհեռացնես"-ը… "ամեն գին"-ը չի աշխատում…


Փոխարենը ամեն գնով կարելի ա երկիրը թողնել էս բոսյկաների ձեռը, ու իտոգում էլի երկիր չունենալ: Ապեր, չեմ ջոգում, ի՞նչ տարբերություն քո համար, թե մենք ոնց երկիր չենք ունենա: Գոնե, որ ամեն գնով Սերժիկանց սիկտիր անենք, հպարտ ու գլուխներս բարձր երկիր չենք ունենա: Իսկ սենց կզած ու նվաստացած ենք երկիրը կորցնում: Կամ արդեն կորցրել պրծել ենք, ով գիտի ...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, Ուկրաինան ուկրաինացի բնակչությանը չի կարում կոնֆետ բաժանի, ուր մնաց ռուսներին բաժանի: Վիշապ հոպար, Ուկրաինայի մաման էտ երկրի տարբեր գույնի ու օրիենտացիայի իշխանությունները վերևից ներքև լացացրել են: Ապեր, տակը երկիր, բառիս բուն իմաստով, չեն թողել, կթել են մինչև վերջին խազը: Ամեն նորը իրա պարտքն ա համարել անտեր էշի պես հեծնի էտ երկիրը: Եթե նախկին ԽՍՀՄ տարածքում Հայաստանից վերան երկիր կա, էտ Ուկրաինան ա:


Հա, բայց ասենք շիզիկը ռակետ տվեց իր համբալներին, որ էդ բարդակի տարածքից քաաղաքացիական սամալյոտներ խփեն կայֆի համար, կամ բզբզեց որ ավելի ապակայունանա վիճակը, դրանից իրենց ի՞նչ… պրիմիտիվ աբիժնիկություն ու դեբիլություն ա, հիմա ՆԱՏՈն իրա բազաները կաշխատի ավելի մոտ դնել Ռուսաստանի սահմանին, որովհետև շիզիկը անկանխատեսելի կապիկություններ ա անում։ Պատկերացրու կապիկը ավտոմատով աջ ու ձախ կրակում ա, մի քիչ են կողմ էլ ատոմային ռումբ ունի, ի՞նչ կանես, մոլորակը փոքր ա, նենց չի որ կփախնես կփրկվես։ Մի բան պիտի անես, որ կապիկին հանգստացնես։ Հիմա Ռուսաստանը լրիվ ծակերը կորցրել ա, համագործակցելու փոխարեն հաթաթա ա տալիս սաղ աշխարհին։ Եթե Ռուսաստանը ագրեսիվ չլիներ, Եվրոպան չէր կարողանա տենց հեշտ բզբզել Ուկրաինային, բզբզում են, որովհետև Ռուսաստանը ագրեսիվ ա ու վտանգ ա ներկայացնում, որովհետև Պուծինը հետապնդման զառանցանքներով տառապող շիզոֆրենիկ ա, փոխանակ ինտեգրվի աշխարհին, պատերազմներ ա բզբզում, որ վերջում չորս կողմից իրեն հանգստացնեն։

----------

Աթեիստ (20.07.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ապեր, ով ա խփել, խի ա խփել, երբ ա խփել ... էտ հարցի մի կողմն ա: Բայց ուկրաինացիների դիլետանտությունը կայանում ա նրանում, որ մի կողմից ասում են, որ էտ տերիտորիաներում ահաբեկիչներ են, որոնց դեմ իրանք պայքարում են, ու էտ ահաբեկիչները ժամանակակից ՀՕՊ ունեն, իսկ մյուս կողմից ուկրաինական դիսպետչերները թողնում են, որ էտ տարածքների վրայով քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռներ թռնեն: Ոնց քցում բռնում ես, իտոգում մեղավորը ուկրաինացիներն են, եթե նույնիսկ ռուսներն են խփել: Կարող ա ռուսները հենց դրա վրա էլ սաղ հաշվարկն արել են, որ տեսեք-տեսեք, էտ ախմախները իրանց օդային տարածքը նորմալ չեն կարում վերահսկեն ու այս սենց փորձանքների մեջ ենք ընկնում սաղս, թողեք մենք գնանք վերահսկենք - համ սաղին կխաղաղացնենք, համ էլ հավայի ինքնաթիռներ ոչ մեկը չի խփի:


Ձյաձ տենց բան չկա, որ ահաբեկիչների պատճառով օդային տարածք փակեն։ Աշխարհում հազար ու մի տեղ էլ «ապալչենեց», էլ «սեպարածիստ», էլ հազար ու մի շուն–շանգյալ զենքով ման են գալիս, բայց օդային տարածք չեն փակում։ Գիտես խի՞։ Որտև շիզոֆրենիկը առաջինն էր, որ ալկաշներին տենց զենք մատակարարեց։ Հեսա նայի հենց էս պահին Իրաքի վրայով Լյուֆթհանսա ու Էյր Ֆրանս են թռնում։ Աֆղանստանի վրայով էլ ԿԼՄ ա թռնում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձ տենց բան չկա, որ ահաբեկիչների պատճառով օդային տարածք փակեն։ Աշխարհում հազար ու մի տեղ էլ «ապալչենեց», էլ «սեպարածիստ», էլ հազար ու մի շուն–շանգյալ զենքով ման են գալիս, բայց օդային տարածք չեն փակում։ Գիտես խի՞։ Որտև շիզոֆրենիկը առաջինն էր, որ ալկաշներին տենց զենք մատակարարեց։ Հեսա նայի հենց էս պահին Իրաքի վրայով Լյուֆթհանսա ու Էյր Ֆրանս են թռնում։ Աֆղանստանի վրայով էլ ԿԼՄ ա թռնում։


Ապեր, աշխարհում ամեն տեղ տեռորիստ, ապալչենեց ու սեպեռատիստ կա, բայց ոչ մեկը չի գտնվում աշխարհի ամենամեծ զենքի ու զինամթերքի պահեստի՝ Ռուսաստանի կողքը, ու ուղղակիրեն չի աջակցվում էտ պահեստի կողմից: Սաղին էլ պարզ ա չէ՞, որ ընդեղ տեռորիստներ չեն դասական իմաստով ու ամենաուղղակի պատերազմական գործողություններ են գնում՝ տանկով, գռադով, թնդանոթով, ռակետով, ավիացիայով, ՀՕՊ-ով: Էտ անտեր տեռորիստ կոչվածները մնում ա ատոմային ռումբ ունենան ու վերջ: Դու տենց տեռորսիտ գիտե՞ս, որ տանկ, գռադ ու Բուկ ունենա:  

Ուկրաինայի ՊՆ-ն մի էտ Boing-ից երկու օր առաջ հայտարարում ա, որ տեռորիստները ՀՕՊ չունեն, որ սամալյոտ խփեն, մի օր հետո հայտարարում ա, որ չէ ունեն: Լավ ասենք հաստատ գիտեք, որ ունեն: Դուք էլ իշխանություն եք, բա չեք մտածու՞մ, որ եթե տեռորիտսների ձեռը ժամանակակից ՀՕՊ կա, ու՞ր եք քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռին ուղարկում էտ տարածքի վրայով: Գումարած, արդեն սաղ աշխարհը բաց ասում ա, որ էտ ինքնաթիռը հիմնական միջանցքից 500կմ շեղվել ա հյուսիս: Բա դիսպետչերները ու՞ր էին:

Երեկ Նիդեռլանդների արտգործնախարարը Պառաշենկոյի հետ էր հանդիպում: Ինքը ամենաշահագրգռված կողմն ա, որ բացահայտվի, թե ով ա խփել ինքնաթիռը: Նկատեցի՞ր, որ մի բառ չասեց, թե ով ա իրա կարծիքով մեղավոր: Չասեց թաղեմ ես էտ տեռորիստների բոյը, ես դրանց մերը: Ասեց, որ իրանք ամեն ինչ անելու են, որ մեղավորները բացահայտվեն ու պատժվեն, ով ուզում ա լինի:  

Ընգեր, Պուտինի շիզիկ լինելը կասկածից վեր ա ու արդեն  վաղուց պարզ ա սաղ աշխարհին, երևի նույնիսկ ռուսներին: Բայց ուկրաինացիների դիլետանտությունը ոչ մի ձևով դա չի արդարացնում: Ու, Ներս ջան, մի վարկյան մտքովդ չանցնի, որ ուկրաինացի շովինիստը ռուս շովինիստից լավն ա: Նույն քաքն են, ապեր, ու իրար լավ արժան: Ու էտ երկու իրար արժանի ձեռը արդեն մանրից սաղ աշխարը քաքն ա ընկնում: Ես որ եվրոպայի ու ամերիայի տեղը լինեի, կասեի թքել եմ համ ձեր վրա համ էլ ձեր վրա, կերեք իրար ինչքան ուզում եք, մենակ մեզանից հեռու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, բայց ասենք շիզիկը ռակետ տվեց իր համբալներին, որ էդ բարդակի տարածքից քաաղաքացիական սամալյոտներ խփեն կայֆի համար, կամ բզբզեց որ ավելի ապակայունանա վիճակը, դրանից իրենց ի՞նչ… պրիմիտիվ աբիժնիկություն ու դեբիլություն ա, հիմա ՆԱՏՈն իրա բազաները կաշխատի ավելի մոտ դնել Ռուսաստանի սահմանին, որովհետև շիզիկը անկանխատեսելի կապիկություններ ա անում։ Պատկերացրու կապիկը ավտոմատով աջ ու ձախ կրակում ա, մի քիչ են կողմ էլ ատոմային ռումբ ունի, ի՞նչ կանես, մոլորակը փոքր ա, նենց չի որ կփախնես կփրկվես։ Մի բան պիտի անես, որ կապիկին հանգստացնես։ Հիմա Ռուսաստանը լրիվ ծակերը կորցրել ա, համագործակցելու փոխարեն հաթաթա ա տալիս սաղ աշխարհին։ Եթե Ռուսաստանը ագրեսիվ չլիներ, Եվրոպան չէր կարողանա տենց հեշտ բզբզել Ուկրաինային, բզբզում են, որովհետև Ռուսաստանը ագրեսիվ ա ու վտանգ ա ներկայացնում, որովհետև Պուծինը հետապնդման զառանցանքներով տառապող շիզոֆրենիկ ա, փոխանակ ինտեգրվի աշխարհին, պատերազմներ ա բզբզում, որ վերջում չորս կողմից իրեն հանգստացնեն։


Ընգեր, իսկ ի՞նչ ա անում արևմուտքը կապիկի դեմ: Պարզ ա, որ կապիկին չի կարա տա սատկացնի, չի կարա տանի անասնաբուժի մոտ, որ սրսկի քնացնի: Արևմուտքը, ինտեգրելու փոխարեն, ամեն ինչ անում ա, որ կապիկին ավելի կատաղացնի: 

Ընգեր, արևմուտքը Ուկրաինան հանձնել ա հոշոտման ու ինքն էլ ակտիվորեն մասնակցում ա էտ հոշոտմանը: Մնացածը սաղ ֆուֆլո ռիտորիկայա: Դու մի հատ նայի, տես Ղրիմից ինչ-որ մեկը մի բան խոսու՞մ ա: Ֆինիշ ապեր, թեթև երգեցինք, պարեցինք, ասեցինք, դե չի կարելի, լավ բան չի, ու մոռացանք: Ոչ մեկին արևմուտքում պետք չի անկայուն, մշտական պրոբլեմներով անկայունթյան աղբյուր, որը բոլոր մեղքերիս համար նաև բանկռոտի եզրին ա կանգնած ու որին ոտի հանելու համար միլիարդներ ա պետք: Էն էլ հարցական ա, էտ միլիարդները Ուկրաինային ոտի կհանեն, թե՞ հիմա էլ Պառաշենկոն ու իրա թիմը կթալանեն ու կլափեն: 

Վոբշեմ, իմ մոտ տպավորություն ա, որ արևմուտքին լավ էլ ձեռ ա տալիս Պուտինի արածները: Ուկրաինան կկիսեն, կհանգստացնեն, ոչ մեկը ոչ մեկին չի ուտի: Ռուսաստանի իրա ուզածը կտան, կասեն գնա թող բգիդ կանգնի, էն տակի մնացածն էլ արդեն մի ձևի հնարավոր կլինի ոտի կանգնացնել ու սարքել նորմալ եվրոպական երկիր:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Երկար էի գրել գրածս կորավ, նորից ավելի կարճ փորձեմ գրեմ։  :Sad: 




> Ապեր, աշխարհում ամեն տեղ տեռորիստ, ապալչենեց ու սեպեռատիստ կա, բայց ոչ մեկը չի գտնվում աշխարհի ամենամեծ զենքի ու զինամթերքի պահեստի՝ Ռուսաստանի կողքը, ու ուղղակիրեն չի աջակցվում էտ պահեստի կողմից: Սաղին էլ պարզ ա չէ՞, որ ընդեղ տեռորիստներ չեն դասական իմաստով ու ամենաուղղակի պատերազմական գործողություններ են գնում՝ տանկով, գռադով, թնդանոթով, ռակետով, ավիացիայով, ՀՕՊ-ով: Էտ անտեր տեռորիստ կոչվածները մնում ա ատոմային ռումբ ունենան ու վերջ: Դու տենց տեռորսիտ գիտե՞ս, որ տանկ, գռադ ու Բուկ ունենա:


Ընգեր, չէ, չգիտեմ ուրիշ տենց տեռորիստ։ Հենց բանն էլ նրանում, որ տենց դեպք դեռ չէր գրանցվել, դրա համար էլ արխային թռնում էին։ Մնացած մասին վերջին պարբերություն կանդրադառնամ, կարճ ասեմ, ոչ մեկի տանձին չէր ընդե ինչ ա կատարվում։



> Ուկրաինայի ՊՆ-ն մի էտ Boing-ից երկու օր առաջ հայտարարում ա, որ տեռորիստները ՀՕՊ չունեն, որ սամալյոտ խփեն, մի օր հետո հայտարարում ա, որ չէ ունեն: Լավ ասենք հաստատ գիտեք, որ ունեն: Դուք էլ իշխանություն եք, բա չեք մտածու՞մ, որ եթե տեռորիտսների ձեռը ժամանակակից ՀՕՊ կա, ու՞ր եք քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռին ուղարկում էտ տարածքի վրայով: Գումարած, արդեն սաղ աշխարհը բաց ասում ա, որ էտ ինքնաթիռը հիմնական միջանցքից 500կմ շեղվել ա հյուսիս: Բա դիսպետչերները ու՞ր էին:


Էդ շեղվելու պահով բացի ռուսներից ուրիշ ոչ մեկին չեմ տեսել որ էդ թեման քննարկեն։ Հերթական սութի կոնսպիրոլոգիական տեսությունն ա։ Բայց էսի նենց բան ա, որ ես ու դու էլ կարանք դիվան քշելով ճշտենք։ Հեսա http://www.flightradar24.com/data/flights/mh17#3d3d13f , մտնում ես տակի ամեն տողի ամենաաջի ինքնաթիռով կոճակին սեղմում ես ու նայում ոնց ա թռել ամեն օր։ Հա էլ տենց ա թռել, բլթոցներ ա ընգեր։



> Երեկ Նիդեռլանդների արտգործնախարարը Պառաշենկոյի հետ էր հանդիպում: Ինքը ամենաշահագրգռված կողմն ա, որ բացահայտվի, թե ով ա խփել ինքնաթիռը: Նկատեցի՞ր, որ մի բառ չասեց, թե ով ա իրա կարծիքով մեղավոր: Չասեց թաղեմ ես էտ տեռորիստների բոյը, ես դրանց մերը: Ասեց, որ իրանք ամեն ինչ անելու են, որ մեղավորները բացահայտվեն ու պատժվեն, ով ուզում ա լինի:


Կոնկրետ էդ մեկը չեմ նայել, բայց ուրիշ անգամներ քրֆել ա։ 



> Ընգեր, Պուտինի շիզիկ լինելը կասկածից վեր ա ու արդեն  վաղուց պարզ ա սաղ աշխարհին, երևի նույնիսկ ռուսներին: Բայց ուկրաինացիների դիլետանտությունը ոչ մի ձևով դա չի արդարացնում: Ու, Ներս ջան, մի վարկյան մտքովդ չանցնի, որ ուկրաինացի շովինիստը ռուս շովինիստից լավն ա: Նույն քաքն են, ապեր, ու իրար լավ արժան: Ու էտ երկու իրար արժանի ձեռը արդեն մանրից սաղ աշխարը քաքն ա ընկնում: Ես որ եվրոպայի ու ամերիայի տեղը լինեի, կասեի թքել եմ համ ձեր վրա համ էլ ձեր վրա, կերեք իրար ինչքան ուզում եք, մենակ մեզանից հեռու:


Ընգեր ամենալոռին էլ հենց էն ա որ յանկիների ու եվրոպացիների տանձին էլ չի։ Հենց քո ասած ձևով էլ, իրար կերեք ինչքան ուզում եք միայն մեզանից հեռու։ Էն էլ միամիտ էդ հեռուն միանգամից մոտիկացավ։ Չնայած առանձնապես բան էլ չի փոխվել ոնց որ‎։ Իրանց բիզնեսների համար են վախում, կամ էլ իսկականից շիզոն վրեքները մի հատ գոռում ա քաքցեռ են լինում։ Մեկն ասում ա «մեկ ա նավերս ծախելու եմ», մեկն ասում ա «գնացեք տեռորիստների հետ սքայփով բանակցեք»։ Սանկցիա ենք մտցնում, չենք մտցնում, հլը մտածում ենք մտցնենք թե չէ, լավ արի մտցնենք բայց 12 կետից կես կետով։ Արա լրիվ ոնց որ ՀԱԿԸ լինեն, երկխոսեք բոսյակների հետ, 12 կետ, ջրբաժան, գազի դատ, Հաագայի տրիբունալ, հուժկու հանրահավաք, թեժ գարուն–աշուն հավաքածու։ 

Ձյաձ մենակ ճիշտն ասա ՕՌՏ շա՞տ ես նայում  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.07.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արա բայց հլը սրանց «կառավարության» դեմքերին նայեք։  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Chuk (21.07.2014), Sagittarius (21.07.2014), Աթեիստ (21.07.2014), Տրիբուն (21.07.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձ մենակ ճիշտն ասա ՕՌՏ շա՞տ ես նայում


Որ ասեմ, չես հավատա: Ուկրաինական նորություններ եմ նայում  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Որոշ պահերի հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց Սահակը ճիշտ բաներ ասում ա։ Եվրոպոսների մասին համարյա նույն բանը ասեց ինչ ես էի ասում երկու գրառում վերև։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արա բայց հլը սրանց «կառավարության» դեմքերին նայեք։


Կարգին տղեք են, մեր կառավարությանն ա նման ...

----------

Ներսես_AM (21.07.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ձյաձ, ոնց գցում եմ ձև չի ուկրաինացիք խփած լինեն, նայի 



Ինքնաթիռը ընկել ա էն մեջտեղի դեղինով նշված մասերում։ ՈՒկրաինացիքի վերահսկողության մենամոտ կետը մոտ հարյուր կիլոմետր հեռու ա ընկնելու վայրից։ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buk_mis...specifications ստեղ էլ գրած ա որ ինքնաթիռ խփելու հեռահասությունը 42կմ ա։ Էդ էլ վերջին մոդելներինն ա, սովետականներինը 25–30կմ են։ Հիմա ստացվում ա, որ դիլետանտները չէին կարա գցեին էդ ինքնաթիռը։ Ոնց որ թե բան բաց չթողեցի չԷ՞‎։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձ, ոնց գցում եմ ձև չի ուկրաինացիք խփած լինեն, նայի 
> 
> 
> 
> Ինքնաթիռը ընկել ա էն մեջտեղի դեղինով նշված մասերում։ *ՈՒկրաինացիքի վերահսկողության մենամոտ կետը մոտ հարյուր կիլոմետր հեռու ա ընկնելու վայրից։* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buk_mis...specifications ստեղ էլ գրած ա որ ինքնաթիռ խփելու հեռահասությունը 42կմ ա։ Էդ էլ վերջին մոդելներինն ա, սովետականներինը 25–30կմ են։ Հիմա ստացվում ա, որ դիլետանտները չէին կարա գցեին էդ ինքնաթիռը։ Ոնց որ թե բան բաց չթողեցի չԷ՞‎։


Ուկրաինական վերահսկողությունը 100կմ հեռու ա, բայց Պառաշենկոն հրամայում ռազմական գործողությունները դադարեցնել ընկած վայրից 40կմ շառավղո՞վ  :Think: 

Порошенко поручил армии прекратить бои в 40-километровой зоне катастрофы Boeing-777

Ներս ջան, նախ էտ շատ պայմանական ա, թե ով ինչ տարածք ա վերահսկում: Իրանք էլ տոշնի չգիտեն, ու պայմանական քարտեզներ են հրամցնում, որ հաջողություն ու առաջխաղացում ցույց տան (էտ էլ ուկրաինական պրոպագանդան ա), դրա համար իրանք էլ են շշկռվել 100կմ են հեռու, թե՞ 40, 30, 15 .... :  Ու, էն որ խփել են БУК-ով, դեռ հաստատված չի: Կարող ա խփել են գրոհիչ ինքնաթիռից, ասենք СУ-ից: 

Ընկեր, երբ գործ ունես մի կողմից ռուսների, իսկ մյուս կողմից ուկրաինացիների հետ, ամեն տեսակի մազալու բան ու ախմախություն հնարավոր ա: Երկրորդ, հաշվի առ, որ ուկրաինական բանակն ու էտ բանակի խայտառակ կոռումպացաված ղեկավարությունը էտքան միատար չի ու լիքը պրոռուսական էլեմենտներ կան, որոնք հեչ դեմ չեն լինի ռուսների հետ առուծախի մեջ մտնել, զենք-մենք ստեղից ընդեղ տանել բերել, ում հասնի ծախել էտ զենքը, մի երկու մանեթե փող հետ քցել, ջհանդամ թե մի երկու հոգի ավել կամ պակաս չի զոհվի: Ապեր, ասածներս չեմ կարա սայթերից հղումներով հիմնավորեմ: Բայց որ ներսից մի քիչ իմանաս, թե ինչ ա կատարվում Ուկրաինայում, ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի: Էս պատերազմը պարարտ հող ա, որ լիքը մարդ լիքը կայֆեր անի Ուկրաինայում: 

Ապեր, չեմ չարախնդում, քանի որ Ուկրաինան որպես երկիր շատ արագ սիրվում ա: Կիևն արտակարգ քաղաք ա, հազար անգամ ավելի հաճելի ու բարեհամբույր մարդկանցով, քան ասենք Մոսկվան, որտեղ աշխատում եմ ոտ չդնել: Բայց ապեր, իմ անձնական վերաբերմունքը Ուկրաինայի նկատմամբ հեչ կապ չունի էն փաստի հետ, որ էս երկրում խայտառակ բառդակ ա, ու ամենամեծ բառդակը հենց բանակում ա:   

Ասածս էն ա, ապեր, որ Ուկրաինայի վիճակն էնքան խառն ա ու էնքան տխուր, որ ամեն բան հնարավոր ա: 

Հ.Գ. Ղրիմում Ուկրաինայի ռազմածովային ուժերի նորանշանակ հրամանատարը՝ Դենիս Բերեզովսկին, հենց առաջին շուխուռի պահին թքեց Ուկրաինայի վրա ու անցավ ռուսների կողմը: Ներս ջան, դե հաշվի, թե ինչ կարգի գեներալներ կարան լինեն էն ուժերում, որոնք հիմա արևելքում կռվում են:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ուկրաինական վերահսկողությունը 100կմ հեռու ա, բայց Պառաշենկոն հրամայում ռազմական գործողությունները դադարեցնել ընկած վայրից 40կմ շառավղո՞վ 
> 
> Порошенко поручил армии прекратить бои в 40-километровой зоне катастрофы Boeing-777
> 
> Ներս ջան, նախ էտ շատ պայմանական ա, թե ով ինչ տարածք ա վերահսկում: Իրանք էլ տոշնի չգիտեն, ու պայմանական քարտեզներ են հրամցնում, որ հաջողություն ու առաջխաղացում ցույց տան (էտ էլ ուկրաինական պրոպագանդան ա), դրա համար իրանք էլ են շշկռվել 100կմ են հեռու, թե՞ 40, 30, 15 .... :  Ու, էն որ խփել են БУК-ով, դեռ հաստատված չի: Կարող ա խփել են գրոհիչ ինքնաթիռից, ասենք СУ-ից: 
> 
> Ընկեր, երբ գործ ունես մի կողմից ռուսների, իսկ մյուս կողմից ուկրաինացիների հետ, ամեն տեսակի մազալու բան ու ախմախություն հնարավոր ա: Երկրորդ, հաշվի առ, որ ուկրաինական բանակն ու էտ բանակի խայտառակ կոռումպացաված ղեկավարությունը էտքան միատար չի ու լիքը պրոռուսական էլեմենտներ կան, որոնք հեչ դեմ չեն լինի ռուսների հետ առուծախի մեջ մտնել, զենք-մենք ստեղից ընդեղ տանել բերել, ում հասնի ծախել էտ զենքը, մի երկու մանեթե փող հետ քցել, ջհանդամ թե մի երկու հոգի ավել կամ պակաս չի զոհվի: Ապեր, ասածներս չեմ կարա սայթերից հղումներով հիմնավորեմ: Բայց որ ներսից մի քիչ իմանաս, թե ինչ ա կատարվում Ուկրաինայում, ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի: Էս պատերազմը պարարտ հող ա, որ լիքը մարդ լիքը կայֆեր անի Ուկրաինայում: 
> 
> Ապեր, չեմ չարախնդում, քանի որ Ուկրաինան որպես երկիր շատ արագ սիրվում ա: Կիևն արտակարգ քաղաք ա, հազար անգամ ավելի հաճելի ու բարեհամբույր մարդկանցով, քան ասենք Մոսկվան, որտեղ աշխատում եմ ոտ չդնել: Բայց ապեր, իմ անձնական վերաբերմունքը Ուկրաինայի նկատմամբ հեչ կապ չունի էն փաստի հետ, որ էս երկրում խայտառակ բառդակ ա, ու ամենամեծ բառդակը հենց բանակում ա:   
> ...


Եթե համարենք, որ ուկրաինացիքի ու ռուսների ախմախության գործակիցները նույնն են, ու մի պահ մոռանանք ԲՈՒԿ–ի մասին ինֆորմացիան, ապա նույնսիկ այդ պարագայում Ուկրաինայից արևմուտքից դեպի արևելք շարժվող ինքնաթիռին առավել հավանական է, որ խփել են այն ախմախները, որոնք գտնվում են արևելքում, որոնք տեսել են ինքնաթիռ, որը դեպի իրենց է գալիս։
Ու առհասարակ, եթե համարենք որ ողջ ինֆրոմացիան, որը վկայում է, որ խփել են ռուսները, կեղծ է, ապա չկա ալտերնատիվ ինֆրոմացիա, թեկուզ կեղծ, որը ասում է, որ խփել են ուկրաինացիք։ Բացի Պուծինի ճառերից։
Հետևաբար խփել են ռուսները։ Ստորաբար։ Հետո թալանել են խփած ինքնաթիռը` ինչքանով որ կարողացել են։ Հետո դիակների մնացորդները քարշ են տվել առանց որևէ կարգուկանոնի, զիբիլի մեքենայով։ վերջում էլ պաժառ են տվել աղետի վայրը, «պատահաբար»։ Այդ մասին վկայող լիքը ֆոտոներ ու վիդեոներ կան։ Ուրիշ բան վկայող ֆոտոներ ու վիդեոներ չկան։ Այսինքն եթե ուկրաինան բարդակ է, ապա այդ պրո–ռուսական վայրերում լրիվ քաոս է, ու տարածքը վերահսկում են տեռորիստները, ալկաշները, նարկոմանները, որոնց հովանավորում է Ռուսաստանը ու անձամբ Պուծինը։ Ու էնքան դեբիլ են, որ իրենց տանձին էլ չի, որ էդ ամենը նկատվում է սաղ աշխարհի կողմից։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե համարենք, որ ուկրաինացիքի ու ռուսների ախմախության գործակիցները նույնն են, ու մի պահ մոռանանք ԲՈՒԿ–ի մասին ինֆորմացիան, ապա նույնսիկ այդ պարագայում Ուկրաինայից արևմուտքից դեպի արևելք շարժվող ինքնաթիռին առավել հավանական է, որ խփել են այն ախմախները, որոնք գտնվում են արևելքում, որոնք տեսել են ինքնաթիռ, որը դեպի իրենց է գալիս։


 Էտ անտերը 10.000 մետր բարձրության վրա թռնող ինքնաթիռ ա, կուկուռուզնիկ չի, որ հեռադիտակով նայես գալիս ա վրեդ ու հրացանով խփես քցես: Էտ անտերին ռադարով են տեսնում, աչքով չեն տեսնում: Եթե ժամանակակից ՀՕՊ ռակետով են խփել, կարան խփեն որ կողմից ուզում ես՝ արևելքից, արևմուտքից, հյուսիսից, հարավից:  




> Ու առհասարակ, եթե համարենք որ ողջ ինֆրոմացիան, որը վկայում է, որ խփել են ռուսները, կեղծ է, ապա չկա ալտերնատիվ ինֆրոմացիա, թեկուզ կեղծ, որը ասում է, որ խփել են ուկրաինացիք։ Բացի Պուծինի ճառերից։


Մտովդ կանցնե՞ր, որ euronews-ը մուղամով կսղցներ էս նորությունը էսօրվանից:

Moscow claims Ukrainian jet flew close to Malaysian airliner

Москва: рядом с “Боингом” был замечен украинский истребитель

Ի միջի այլոց, ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի ռուսներին մեղադրում են մենակ ԱՄՆ ու ՄԹ-ն, ինչպս տեսնում ես Ֆրանսիան, Գերմանիան ու նույնիսկ Նիդեռլանդները չեն շտապում եզրակացություններ անել: 




> Հետևաբար խփել են ռուսները։ Ստորաբար։ Հետո թալանել են խփած ինքնաթիռը` ինչքանով որ կարողացել են։ Հետո դիակների մնացորդները քարշ են տվել առանց որևէ կարգուկանոնի, զիբիլի մեքենայով։ վերջում էլ պաժառ են տվել աղետի վայրը, «պատահաբար»։ Այդ մասին վկայող լիքը ֆոտոներ ու վիդեոներ կան։ Ուրիշ բան վկայող ֆոտոներ ու վիդեոներ չկան։ Այսինքն եթե ուկրաինան բարդակ է, ապա այդ պրո–ռուսական վայրերում լրիվ քաոս է, ու տարածքը վերահսկում են տեռորիստները, ալկաշները, նարկոմանները, որոնց հովանավորում է Ռուսաստանը ու անձամբ Պուծինը։ Ու էնքան դեբիլ են, որ իրենց տանձին էլ չի, որ էդ ամենը նկատվում է սաղ աշխարհի կողմից։


CNN քիչ նայի, հոպար: Դաժե ուկրաինական նորությունները էսքան ռադիկալ բաներ չեն ասում: Ու քո ասածին հակառակ, հոլանդացիները լրիվ ուրիշ բան են ասում: 

Dutch Expert: Ukraine Teams Did 'Hell of a Job' Moving Bodies




> Despite reports that some of the bodies may have been looted during days lying out in summer sun, van Vliet expressed admiration for the recovery crews. "I'm very impressed about the work that was done over here," he said. Citing the heat and the scale of the site, he said: "I think they did a hell of a job in a hell of a place." Asked how he felt as a Dutchman at a site where so many of his countrymen were killed, he said he had goosebumps despite the heat.

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վախենալուն էն ա, որ վաղը ռուսները անվտանգության խորհրդի նիստ են անում, որտեղ պիտի քննարկեն Ռուսաստանի սահմանների անվտանգության հարցը, ու արդեն էս նիստի ռասկռուտկեն են անում - տիպա սենց նիստ կյանքում չի եղել: Աստված գիտի, թե ինչ կարա որոշի շիզոն վաղը:

Ու էտ ֆոնի վրա Պառաշենկոն Ռադա մասնակի մոբիլիզիցիայի որոշում ա մտցնում: 

Порошенко внес в Раду указ о частичной мобилизации

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էտ անտերը 10.000 մետր բարձրության վրա թռնող ինքնաթիռ ա, կուկուռուզնիկ չի, որ հեռադիտակով նայես գալիս ա վրեդ ու հրացանով խփես քցես: Էտ անտերին ռադարով են տեսնում, աչքով չեն տեսնում: Եթե ժամանակակից ՀՕՊ ռակետով են խփել, կարան խփեն որ կողմից ուզում ես՝ արևելքից, արևմուտքից, հյուսիսից, հարավից:


Ապեր, խփելու մոտիվացիան եթե պաշտպանությունն ա, ապա խփում ես քեզ եկող ինքնաթիռի, ոչ թե քեզնից գնացող։ Եթե խփելու մոտիվացիան կայֆն ա, ապա խփում ես ինչ պատահի։ Ռադարով ես տեսնում, որ դեպի քեզ է գալիս, ես ասում եմ հեռադիտակով ե՞ն նայել։ 






> Մտովդ կանցնե՞ր, որ euronews-ը մուղամով կսղցներ էս նորությունը էսօրվանից:
> 
> Moscow claims Ukrainian jet flew close to Malaysian airliner
> 
> Москва: рядом с “Боингом” был замечен украинский истребитель


Էս նորություն չի, ռուսների ուշացած բլթն ա։ Փաստորեն իրենք համ մալազիական ինքնաթիռն են տեսել, համ ուկրաինական կործանիչը, ու մեծահոգաբար կործանիչին չեն խփել, այլ կործանիչն է խփել քաղաքացիականին, բայց էդ խփելու պահը երևի չեն ֆիքսել, ընհամենը տեսել են, որ կործանիչը էնտեղ ֆռֆռում ա։ Չես զգու՞մ, որ հիմարություն է, որով ավելի են իրենց դեբիլություն բացահայտում, ավելի լավ է լռեն, քան թե սենց ուշացած տուֆտա վարկածներ առաջարկեն։ 




> Ի միջի այլոց, ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի ռուսներին մեղադրում են մենակ ԱՄՆ ու ՄԹ-ն, ինչպս տեսնում ես Ֆրանսիան, Գերմանիան ու նույնիսկ Նիդեռլանդները չեն շտապում եզրակացություններ անել:


Չեն շտապում, որովհետև վախում են։ 

CNN քիչ նայի, հոպար: Դաժե ուկրաինական նորությունները էսքան ռադիկալ բաներ չեն ասում: Ու քո ասածին հակառակ, հոլանդացիները լրիվ ուրիշ բան են ասում: 

Dutch Expert: Ukraine Teams Did 'Hell of a Job' Moving Bodies

Դե հոլանդացիք ցռան են։ CNN չեմ նայում ավելի բեթարն եմ նայում ։Ճ 
MH17 death train carrying bodies of 282 crash victims FINALLY sets off to morgue as Russia agrees to hand black boxes to the Malaysians

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կով ... բառիս բուն իմաստով: Երկիրը կանգնած ա կատաստրոֆայի եզրին, ինքը ասում ա, ձեռիցս եկածն արեցի, բայց բան դուրս չեկավ, հրաժարական եմ տալիս: 

Арсений Яценюк подал в отставку

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նիֆիգա սեբե ... ու էս ասում են CNN-ով ... 

U.S. officials say Ukraine is firing on pro-Russian rebels with short-range *ballistic missiles*. Barbara Starr reports.

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/vi...ebels.cnn.html

----------

Ambrosine (30.07.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Փաստորեն էս թեմայում վերջին գրառումները մի տարի առաջ էին Մալազիական ինքնաթիռի կործանումից մի շաբաթ հետո։ 
Դե ինչ արդեն լիքը քննարկվել ա տարբեր տեղեր ու լիքը ինֆորմացիա ա հասանելի ինտերնետում էս թեմայով։ Վաղուց պարզ ա, որ ինքնաթիռը խփել են Ռուսաստանից բերված ԲՈՒԿով հավանաբար ռուս զինվորների անմիջական մասնակցությամբ։ Շախտայից նոր դուրս եկած բանվորը չի կարա ուղղակի էդ զենքը ղեկավարի։
http://tehrus.livejournal.com/974.html ստեղ կարճ կոնկրետ խտացրած ա եղած ինֆոն համապատասխան հղումներով եթե պետք ա ծավալվել։

----------

Աթեիստ (05.08.2015)

----------


## Արշակ

> Փաստորեն էս թեմայում վերջին գրառումները մի տարի առաջ էին Մալազիական ինքնաթիռի կործանումից մի շաբաթ հետո։ 
> Դե ինչ արդեն լիքը քննարկվել ա տարբեր տեղեր ու լիքը ինֆորմացիա ա հասանելի ինտերնետում էս թեմայով։ Վաղուց պարզ ա, որ ինքնաթիռը խփել են Ռուսաստանից բերված ԲՈՒԿով հավանաբար ռուս զինվորների անմիջական մասնակցությամբ։ Շախտայից նոր դուրս եկած բանվորը չի կարա ուղղակի էդ զենքը ղեկավարի։
> http://tehrus.livejournal.com/974.html ստեղ կարճ կոնկրետ խտացրած ա եղած ինֆոն համապատասխան հղումներով եթե պետք ա ծավալվել։


Էդ որ ասում ես վաղուց պարզ ա․ երկու հակառակորդ ճամբարների համար էլ պարզ ա՞ արդեն։ Եթե չէ, ապա բան չի փոխվել էդ առումով։ ‎ :Wink:  Որտև ռուսների հակառակորդները ինքնաթիռի խփվելուց մի շաբաթ հետո էլ էին համոզված դրանում։ 

Հ․ Գ․ 
Էս թեման ինձ հետաքրքիր չի, էնքան որ ասի ասեմ  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (06.08.2015), Moonwalker (06.08.2015)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էդ որ ասում ես վաղուց պարզ ա․ երկու հակառակորդ ճամբարների համար էլ պարզ ա՞ արդեն։ Եթե չէ, ապա բան չի փոխվել էդ առումով։ ‎ Որտև ռուսների հակառակորդները ինքնաթիռի խփվելուց մի շաբաթ հետո էլ էին համոզված դրանում։ 
> 
> Հ․ Գ․ 
> Էս թեման ինձ հետաքրքիր չի, էնքան որ ասի ասեմ


Անիմաստ բաներ ես ասում‎։ Պարզ ա որ մի շաբաթ հետո համոզված լինելը ու մի տարի հետո լիքը ապացույցներ հավաքած համոզված լինելը տարբեր բաներ են։ Համենայն դեպս իմ համար։ Ռուսներն էլ են համոզված․ Վկա իրենց վետոն ՄԱԿի ԱԽում տրիբունալ ստեղծելու վրա։

----------

Աթեիստ (06.08.2015)

----------


## arazaz

> Որոշ պահերի հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց Սահակը ճիշտ բաներ ասում ա։ Եվրոպոսների մասին համարյա նույն բանը ասեց ինչ ես էի ասում երկու գրառում վերև։


Սահակաշվիլին հանճարեղ մարդ է; Իր ամբողջ  կյանքը նվիրված է կողոպտվող մարդկանց ազատելու գործին;

----------


## arazaz

ապրեն ուկրները; ես էս թվերի մասին չգիտեի՛ Մեծ ազգ ա; 
հեչ նման չի կողքի ստրուկ ազգին 


> За три месяца мирных протестов на Майдане 947 раненых 23 погибших милиционера

----------


## Մարի-Լույս

> ապրեն ուկրները; ես էս թվերի մասին չգիտեի՛ Մեծ ազգ ա; 
> հեչ նման չի կողքի ստրուկ ազգին


Մոդերներին կխնդրեմ գրառումս թեմայից դուրս չհամարել: Իսկ Արազազին առաջարկում եմ գնա պատմության գրքերը նորից բացի, վերընթերցի: Միգուցե դրանից հետո ինքն էլ ծիծաղա իրա գրածների վրա: Իսկ ովքեր չհասկացան ասածս պատմության հետ ինչ կապ ունի, պատրաստ եմ բացատրել:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դնեմ ստեղ էլ թող մնա 

Սելֆի անող զինվորները

https://news.vice.com/video/selfie-s...-in-to-ukraine

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա էս ինչ օղբատ երկիր ա Ուկրաինան, բայց։ Մարդ չի իմանում ինչ մտածի ․․․․  :Sad:  

Որ սենց հավայի վիճակների մեջ են լինում, մարդ մտածում ա, Պուծինը սաղիդ ուտի, դրանից ավելի արժանի չեք։

----------

Աթեիստ (05.12.2017)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արա էս ինչ օղբատ երկիր ա Ուկրաինան, բայց։ Մարդ չի իմանում ինչ մտածի ․․․․  
> 
> Որ սենց հավայի վիճակների մեջ են լինում, մարդ մտածում ա, Պուծինը սաղիդ ուտի, դրանից ավելի արժանի չեք։


Էդ ի՞նչ ա եղել

----------


## Գաղթական

Նորմալ աթոռակռիվա..
խի սահակաշվիլին հույս ուներ, թե պորոշենկոն ճակատը պաչելուա՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ ի՞նչ ա եղել


Սահակաշվիլին հելել կանգնել ա շենքի կռիշին, ասում ա, հորս արև կթռնեմ, եթե Պառաշենկոն հրաժարական չտա։ Ուկրաինայի դատախազն աում ա Սահակաշվիլին չերեզ Յանուկովիչ Պուծինից փող ա ստանում, որ հեղաշրջում անի։ Սահակաշվիլին ասում ա, հորս արև ես Պուծինի դեմ կռված տղա եմ, չեք հավատում հերոս վրացի գեներալներից հարցրեք։ Վրացիք ասում են Սահակաշվիլին մեզ քցել թռել ա, ինքը վրացի չի, ուկրաինացի ա։ Ուկրաինացիք ասում են ինքը ուկրաինացի չի, վրացի ա։ Պառաշենկոն սուս ա։ Կարճ ասած մի կլոունադա ․․․․

----------

Mephistopheles (10.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (06.12.2017), Quyr Qery (07.12.2017), Արշակ (07.12.2017)

----------

